# Rate the villager above you!



## Plupap (Jan 7, 2016)

I've seen this before and decided to do it again!  Each person will post the name of their favorite villager, and rate and review the villager above them! Preferably on an out of 10 scale with some feedback! Here's an example!

---Starting Villager (Example): Bob

1. 5/10 He's okay, but I don't care for him. Rowan

2. 0/10 He's awful. I've run over things that looked better than him. Sydney

3. 8/10 She's cute! Barold...


And so on...

Tell me if this has an actual name! Have fun! Also, I hope this is in the right spot!


*The Starting Villager

Pompom!!!!! http://imgur.com/iM1xxGm*​


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 7, 2016)

I think I've seen a thread like this before, but it was in The Basement, which is where I believe this should belong ^-^ 
You might want to request a move or something. 

Anyway---

Pompom 1/10 I just don't like her, for some reason. 


Hugh?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 7, 2016)

5/10 He is a cute colour but I just don't like the pigs in ACNL.

Clyde?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 7, 2016)

eh, like a 4/10... his color is a little weird

Timbra!


----------



## Heyden (Jan 7, 2016)

8/10
I actually really like her and her theme, plus sheep are pretty cute


----------



## Plupap (Jan 7, 2016)

I'll try to see if I can do that! I have no clue what To do! Anyways, the last person didn't say a villager. I'll say Pietro!


----------



## MTPockets (Jan 7, 2016)

7/10 Meh. I'm not big on her design, but her home is nice. I can see why people would like her. Midge?

EDIT: My comments were about Timbra, but I got ninja'd. Sorry!


----------



## MintySky (Jan 7, 2016)

8/10! Love her colours but don't like the swirls on her cheeks as much.

Merengue?


----------



## Azura (Jan 7, 2016)

9/10 Had her in my last village and she was adorable. 

Muffy?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2016)

6/10

Lolly?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 7, 2016)

7/10 


Graham?


----------



## Plupap (Jan 7, 2016)

4/10 He's meh. Caroline?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10 


Lily?


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 7, 2016)

I will give Caroline a 7/10. While I've never had her before, I love the squirrels and she looks totally cute!
Edit: uhh oops, ninja'd! I'll rate Lily as well. 10/10 she's super cute and I looove her.

Portia?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 7, 2016)

5/10 never had her plus she doesn't look my type
Savannah <3


----------



## Plupap (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10 Had to do Portia! She's the best, besides Caroline and a few others... 10/10 for Savannah as well. She's great!
Mallary?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 7, 2016)

I secretly love the ducks! 8/10!


Vic!


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 7, 2016)

6/10 for Vic, I don't really like the bulls much but Vic's viking thing is kinda cool.

Alice!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 7, 2016)

9/10 I like koalas and she cute
Drago


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10

He's a lazy dragon

- - - Post Merge - - -

Felicity?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 7, 2016)

9/10- Dragons are really cool! Plus he's a lazy type 

Apollo?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 7, 2016)

8/10 


Moose?


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 7, 2016)

I have to give Moose a 3/10 I already don't care for mice but he looks extra weird plus jocks aren't my favorite.

Pinky!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10 


Deli?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 7, 2016)

6/10. Definitely the 3rd best monkey after Nana and Shari

Kiki


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 7, 2016)

9/10 she was in my first gamecube town!! love the argyle!

Tangy!!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 7, 2016)

9.4/10 


bruce?


----------



## Plupap (Jan 7, 2016)

10/10 Made a perfect cranky deer!

Bettina?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10 


Chops?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10 I am NOT a fan of chops.

Stitches!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 awesome super hero cat (kid cat)
4/10 looks creepy to me (stiches)

Aurora


----------



## P. Star (Jan 8, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> 4/10 looks creepy to me
> 
> Aurora



Lol sorry for changing it. I didn't read the entire first post.


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2016)

Its ok  no worries


----------



## Plupap (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10 A bit boring, but still cute!

Jambette


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2016)

Boring..........
I know people have different opinion but now I'm hurt aurora she one if my favorite


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Jambette = 4/10 


Pietro?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

X2k5a7y said:


> Jambette = 4/10
> 
> 
> Pietro?



3/10 I can't stand the clown sheep. 
Aurora gets a 10 though lol

Truffles lol


----------



## P. Star (Jan 8, 2016)

2/10 a villager as ugly as her should not exist.

Molly


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10 very cute, but boring after a while....

O'Hare!


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10/10 


Ozzie?


----------



## Aali (Jan 8, 2016)

2/10 :/ kinda boring sorry 

Moe?


----------



## Red Cat (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10

I'm kind of biased because Moe is in my town, but I like that blue swirly design on his face. Has Kid Cat been rated yet? Never mind, do Punchy instead.


----------



## Heyden (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10 he's okay I guess, I just don't like jocks that much

Canberra?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Jan 8, 2016)

Aali said:


> 2/10 :/ kinda boring sorry
> 
> Moe?



It's not okay. I cri T^T

Canberra = 6/10 She was alright, when I had her.


Kyle?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10 He's pretty chill, I wouldn't mind him in my town.

Lucky?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 8, 2016)

4/10 for Lucky. he looks to creepy in my opinion.

Poncho?


----------



## Moonlight- (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10
I'd like him in my town. He's adorable!

Peanut?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10 - I really like Peanut! She's cute!


Lobo?


----------



## Heyden (Jan 8, 2016)

4/10 my least favorite wolf


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Jan 8, 2016)

Lobo- 8/10. He's pretty cool.

Vladimir.


----------



## Soshi (Jan 8, 2016)

he's russian and pink 10/10

kiki


----------



## Greggy (Jan 8, 2016)

4/10. Like that she's a reference to Kiki's Delivery Service, but nothing else is remarkable about her.

Rizzo?


----------



## Azura (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10 Never had him before but I looked him up and I love his unique design. I was a bit iffy with Mice villagers but Bettina changed that for me and now I want more. They're so tiny and cute if I see Rizzo in my campsite I wouldn't hesitate to recruit him. Plus, I love cranky villagers. (Though I love all villager types.) 

Someone who hasn't been done Uh.. 
Wolfgang? (*cough Odd Future cough*)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2016)

4/10 he look cool but nah don't like him much

Rudy (jock cat)


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10 - Rudy looks weird with a flat nose imo. 

Tom?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

0/10
He's not appealing. His face is weird to be honest...
he needs a nose

Klaus?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10 his design and concept are cool, but I'm not too keen on bears and his face is weird

Avery


----------



## PrincessAurora (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10 Avery is a sweety! He only gets a point deducted because I dislike his house.

Spork?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

2/10

He kinda scares me, and when I had him, he put his house LITERALLY right next to mine. I felt so claustrophobic when going outside.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

PrincessAurora said:


> 9/10 Avery is a sweety! He only gets a point deducted because I dislike his house.
> 
> Spork?



oh no i love his house! its so campy lol! since the most recent person didn't post one, I will do yours too!

3/10
he gets 3 points because I love the name crackle... and thats about it

Zucker


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 8, 2016)

Zucker is the best, I love everything about him! From his takoyaki design to his food-loving personality, he's great! 10/10

Static?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10, really cool design, but his voice puts me off 

Merry?


----------



## Adaberny (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10 I try to get to know the villager first because all of them are cuties inside.. but her eyes just really creep me out for some reason. 

Ruby!


----------



## RRJay (Jan 8, 2016)

Her eyes creep me out. She seems really cute other than that, though. 5/10

Portia?


----------



## Azura (Jan 8, 2016)

Cute dalmatian with Shakespearean name? I'm in. 10/10

Baabara


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10
I like her design.. But snooty villagers aren't exactly my favorites.

Molly?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10 She's in my town and she's such a cutie!!

Marshal (unsurprisingly...)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10 not liking his design much

Lionel


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10
I've had him before and he was super sweet! Not to mention, his design is cool.

Curly?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10
He's unique to say the least. ^^;

Kid Cat?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10, I like his design but I don't particularly care for the jock villagers. 

Marcie?


----------



## RRJay (Jan 8, 2016)

One of my absolute favorites. 10/10

Simon?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10 Not the best, but an OK design!

Dizzy?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10 - Not my favorite, but he's is quite ok.


Whitney?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 she's cute and an awesome snooty.

Keaton?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10, like his tropical look, but not his eyes 

Walker?


----------



## reyy (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10, he's cute but not my style.

Blanche!!


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10, very graceful looking but not my cup of tea.

Pinky?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 8, 2016)

ehh 6/10 she is pretty cute...


KID CAT?


----------



## Bismuth23 (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10
I only just started my town, but I love him already! Beau


----------



## teto (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10,
he's adorable!

Pietro?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10, half find him adorable, but half find him creepy....

Skye?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 she's a cutie.

Cheri?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10
One of my favorites!

Flurry?


----------



## pandapples (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 Too adorable

Melba?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10 She's pretty cute.

Pecan?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 8/10 She's pretty cute.
> 
> Pecan?



she threw my bday party in City Folk 10/10!

Olivia!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10 She's cute and sassy.

Bluebear?


----------



## Jacob (Jan 8, 2016)

4.5/10 don't love the bears. 

Vesta?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

3/10 I had her in my gamecube town and liked her but now when I look at her she's kinda meh.

Beardo lol


----------



## Amilee (Jan 8, 2016)

0/10 he gives me the creeps o.o

Rosie


----------



## Greggy (Jan 8, 2016)

Beardo: 2/10. Nope, that's not a bad score for smug villagers! He looks comedic more than gentlemanly. And he seems like he has pubes, lol.

Rosie: 7/10. Not bad for a peppy villager! I had her in my town and she's a bit passive (always indoors, barely taks to other villagers...), and gives her pictures to me too much. She looks kinda iconic to me, I see her face in Animal Crossing stuff everywhere!

Scoot?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10 for Scoot.

Kevin?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

not the worst pig... 6/10

Sterling


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

Not bad for an eagle.  7/10

Jacques


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 he's so cool.
Roscoe?


----------



## BaltoDork (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10. Cool emo horse friend.
uuuh lets see..
Midge?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10 cute and pink! Wish she was more popular actually.

Ricky?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 9/10 cute and pink! Wish she was more popular actually.
> 
> Ricky?



7/10 I like him.  I also like you for giving Jacques a 10. I love him.

Nana


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10 she's alright.

Tammi?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

4/10 not that much of a fan (if that's the monkey and not the bear cub lol)

Apple


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> 4/10 not that much of a fan (if that's the monkey and not the bear cub lol)
> 
> Apple



Yes, Tammi the monkey lol
Apple- 6/10 she doesn't appeal to me really.
Maple?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Yes, Tammi the monkey lol
> Apple- 6/10 she doesn't appeal to me really.
> Maple?



10/10 she's my favorite villager tied with Molly. I love her.

Flora


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 such a cutie.

Cole?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2016)

7/10 I would like her if wast for the picture 
"Pink is the new black" hate that

Shari


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10 good uchi and monkey although I voided her tonight. 

Winnie


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

3/10 Don't like her color.

Bruce?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10 like him but like other crankies more.

Savannah


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

Savannah is nice! 6/10 but after the whole not a horse, horse villager its meh

Bangle?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

5/10.  I dont love peppies, but there's better ones out there.  I'm very happy with Bunnie as my current one.

Dora?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

Bettina is the only mouse for me! and reminds me of the explorer.... 4/10

Paula!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Bettina is the only mouse for me! and reminds me of the explorer.... 4/10
> 
> Paula!



I'll give Paula a 7.  I feel like I dislike her now but could learn to love her. Maybe.

Walker


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

Lol Paula creeped up on me too!
Walker is nice and all but I don't like the dogs at all...
6/10

Lopez


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10. A decent smug choice.

Hmmm

Aurora


----------



## P. Star (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10 Aurora is one of the best penguins.

Frita


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10! French fry sheep! I have fries right now!

whitney!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 8, 2016)

4/10 a simple white wolf i don't get her

Annalisa

Btw andy I say aurora and savannah some time because those are my 2 favorite


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

6/10 she's kinda cute.

Sparro?


----------



## Kit (Jan 8, 2016)

2/10, not a huge fan of the birds :/
Goldie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10 Love her!

Daisy?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 8, 2016)

10/10- She's adorable ^^

Julian?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 8, 2016)

Julian is cool, but idk he always wears off for me too quickly! 7/10

Ankha!


----------



## smileorange (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10 
Very cute! I like his nose and love that he's a lazy, because that's exactly what koalas are. 

Oops! Looked at the latest unread for me. 

Ankha's cute. I'd say 7/10. 

Deli!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 8, 2016)

8/10 I loved him in my first town.

Tiffany?


----------



## Dashie101 (Jan 8, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 8/10 I loved him in my first town.
> 
> Tiffany?



6/10 Tiffany's alright, I don't mind her  
Nana?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> 4/10 a simple white wolf i don't get her
> 
> Annalisa
> 
> Btw andy I say aurora and savannah some time because those are my 2 favorite



Awesome! Aurora is my favorite in terms of nostalgia!

I give Nana a solid 7. I have too many normals but she has my interest.

Gladys?


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 8, 2016)

Gladys is a pretty solid 7 herself, imo. She's cute, and I'd be happy if she was a random move-in, but I wouldn't go out of my way to find her.

Static?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

schatzi said:


> Gladys is a pretty solid 7 herself, imo. She's cute, and I'd be happy if she was a random move-in, but I wouldn't go out of my way to find her.
> 
> Static?



Solid 8.  If I wasn't so in love with Fang as my cranky and I'd actually let him move, I'd want Static probably.

Joey?


----------



## macskar. (Jan 8, 2016)

I miss him from WW, but lazy ducks rock 9/10
Goldie


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

macskar. said:


> I miss him from WW, but lazy ducks rock 9/10
> Goldie



9/10 I've almost taken her from campsite 2 times but didn't give in. I was on the hunt for others.

Lily


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 8, 2016)

Lily is soooo cute and sweet, I think she's great! 10/10!

Snake?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

Snake or Bill are my next Jock choices if I want a jock again, so a 9 from me. He's cool.

Chevre?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 8, 2016)

9/10- Chevre is adorable 

Molly?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 8, 2016)

1000000000000000/10 MY FAVORITE WITH MAPLE. I thoguht about letting her move today but couldn't.  I've had her and Maple for a while and can't let them go. Sooo cute!

Bunnie?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 9, 2016)

10/10! Good bunny villager right there, one of my very few favorite female villagers of all time.

Queenie?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 9, 2016)

Greggy said:


> 10/10! Good bunny villager right there, one of my very few favorite female villagers of all time.
> 
> Queenie?



I love Bunnie as my peppy too.  Unfortunately I give Queenie a 0/10.  Bad Gamecube memories as a young teen back in the day lol. That experience made her my most hated villager ever.

Peanut?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 9, 2016)

Peanut is 9/10. She's the cutest squirrel villager, and she's very sweet and fashionable. What a lovely villager.

Lobo?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 9, 2016)

Osiris said:


> Peanut is 9/10. She's the cutest squirrel villager, and she's very sweet and fashionable. What a lovely villager.
> 
> Lobo?



Lobo is 7/10.  I enjoyed him in the Gamecube game enough, but I have Fang now and enjoy him.  

Friga?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10
I had her in my town once, and she was okay. ^^

Julian?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 9, 2016)

BlueSkies said:


> 7/10
> I had her in my town once, and she was okay. ^^
> 
> Julian?



7/10.  He was ok.  I like Jacques more if that says anything.  

Twiggy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

1/10 not appealing imo.

Del?


----------



## Crash (Jan 9, 2016)

2/10, I'm not really a fan but the alligators are pretty cool.

poppy?​


----------



## coney (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10 she's really cute i miss her tbh 
she was the first person to move to Degrassi and the 1st villager pic i ever got
Robin?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 9, 2016)

Robin is pretty fun for a bird! 6/10

Timbra!


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 9, 2016)

3.5/10, not my cup of tea unfortunately 

Eunice?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 9, 2016)

4/10 - I don't like her so much to be honest...


Big Top?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 9, 2016)

8.5/10, very underrated!

Rod!


----------



## Chris01 (Jan 9, 2016)

NicPlays said:


> 8.5/10, very underrated!
> 
> Rod!



Rod I give like 7 out of 10, he's pretty cool IMO, but there are villagers i enjoy more than him.

Avery?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10 I had Avery in my first town and he was cool
Tutu?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10, she's cute but Pinky wins the "cute peppy" bear competition for me.

Coco?


----------



## MapleLeafKangaroos (Jan 9, 2016)

1/10
not a very original design..

Moose?


----------



## Azura (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10 Unique looking with a cute expression, I like him. He's probably a good dancer as well. (Someone should get my reference.)

Deirdre


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 9, 2016)

6/10, I find her a bit meh

Mathilda?


----------



## ItsMilkypink (Jan 9, 2016)

5/10. She seems kinda bad*** but kind of ugly in a way.

Crackle (Spork in the US)?


----------



## Azura (Jan 9, 2016)

5/10 Seems cute but I don't have much of an opinion on him. 

Bella?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 9, 2016)

5/10, like her punky look but I don't really have an opinion on her.

Caroline?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 9, 2016)

6.5/10 she cute but a bit intense
Walker?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 9, 2016)

7/10 He's alright but his design is a little dull but I love dogs

Stitches?

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10 He's alright but his design is a little dull but I love dogs

Stitches?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 9, 2016)

9/10- Stitches is a very cute little bear. ^^ Plus, he's lazy, which is an adorable personality type.

Roald?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 9, 2016)

9/10, very cute, love penguins and b-b-buddy!

Rudy?


----------



## Dashie101 (Jan 9, 2016)

9/10 I love Rudy! Very cute. Had him in my first town.

Marshall!


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 9, 2016)

9/10, very cool but his over the top popularity puts me off. I'm such a hypocrite.

Cherry?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 9, 2016)

8/10 love her name and actually look like cherry for me

Rosie


----------



## Chris01 (Jan 9, 2016)

I rate rudy 8/10, hes a cool cat (I love jocks)

Bones?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Chris01 said:


> I rate rudy 8/10, hes a cool cat (I love jocks)
> 
> Bones?



I say Rosie as in the blue peppy cat
Not Rudy the brown jock cat


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 9, 2016)

Rosie gets a 9/10 for me I loved her in the movie and she's just adorable.

Fuchsia?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10, doesn't do anything for me.

Tia?


----------



## The cub servant (Jan 10, 2016)

NicPlays said:


> 6/10, doesn't do anything for me.
> 
> Tia?



I find Tia adorable! 8/10!

Tammy?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 10, 2016)

6.5/10, there are better cubs than her but she's one of the best uchis!

Bob?


----------



## vals ~ (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10 he is quite nice but i'm not really a fan...


Lucky


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10 - He's the only dog villager, which I really like. Also his look is cool!


Hippeux?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

4/10 I'm not a fan of hippo villagers that much, though Harry is funny.

Ribbot?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10. The only frog villager I can stand. He's a robot with a nice, appropriate house! I appreciate his design a lot.

Miranda.


----------



## Wishii (Jan 10, 2016)

Greggy said:


> 9/10. The only frog villager I can stand. He's a robot with a nice, appropriate house! I appreciate his design a lot.
> 
> Miranda.



She's nice, but she looks too sassy for me Cx
Tutu


----------



## Azura (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10 Pretty cute, never had her though not my favorite bear but I'd give her a try. 

Frita?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10 She's a pretty creative sheep, and I love French fries so yeah.

Friga?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10 - She's ok, not really my favorite villager, but also not the worst. 


Kabuki?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10 he's ok. Not a big fan.

Bill?


----------



## reyy (Jan 10, 2016)

0/10 , i really dislike him uvu
Marina?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 10, 2016)

2/10 i dont really like the squids/octipi....

LUCKY?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 10, 2016)

3 /10 for Lucky.

Poppy?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10 I like her a lot.

Peanut?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 10, 2016)

8.5/10 she is so cute!

Papi?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10 I just adopted him and for a good reason.

Drift?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 10, 2016)

ugh i got ninja'd

5/10 never heard of drift before


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 10, 2016)

4/10 - She's ok...I'm not really a fan from the koalas...


Rocket?


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10 She's cool, like how they added another superhero/villain villager.

Kid cat?


----------



## Mr. Omega (Jan 10, 2016)

I've heard a lot about Kid Cat and how cool he is. I know he is in a high tier, so I guess he's pretty cool. 8/10.

Papi :00


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10 I love horses 

Caroline?


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10 Never had her in acnl though

Bunnie?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10 ABSOLUTE CUTIE! Met her in WW and she's been my BFF since!

Diana?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10 she is a pretty deer and i like her


Bangle?


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2016)

5/10 meh she's okay.

Mira?


----------



## Squidward (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10 not bad but I don't know her well even though I got her in my town
Marcel?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10 He's a funny looking dog, I think he's supposed to be a mime or clown?

Broccolo?


----------



## Dim (Jan 10, 2016)

4/10 ninjad
Snake?


----------



## Story (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10
I like his ninja theme, but I'm not a huge fan of him.

Cole the lazy rabbit?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 10, 2016)

Story said:


> 6/10
> I like his ninja theme, but I'm not a huge fan of him.
> 
> Cole the lazy rabbit?



Never had him so idk...

Octavian


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 10, 2016)

3/10 i dont like the octipi


----------



## Story (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10
He's pretty cool.,I like him more than Zucker.

Aurora the normal penguin?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 10, 2016)

5/10 pretty cute and i love her name

Flo the Uchi Penguin?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10 she's a awesome penguin

Bunnie?


----------



## Story (Jan 10, 2016)

10/10
I adore her. She's one of my Dreamies.
Tex the Smug penguin?

- - - Post Merge - - -



ACNLover10 said:


> 7/10 she's a awesome penguin
> 
> Bunnie?



8/10 she's pretty cute.


----------



## Greggy (Jan 10, 2016)

2/10 for Tex. I do like his default clothing though.

Cally?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10- She's seems nice ^^

Phoebe? (Don't have her buttttt she's my dreamie-- TT^TT)


----------



## Story (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10
I just got her a moment ago. I really dig her.
Ch?vre the normal goat?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

7/10 cute but I like other normals more.

Sally?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

4/10 she has a tired looking face. Lol

Nibbles?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 10, 2016)

she's in my cycle town!

8/10 solid coloring! cute name and face! I need more squirrels in my life!
Timbra


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10 I like her warm color scheme.

Papi?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 10, 2016)

awww Pap! I sorta miss him! 9/10... trade him for Zucker though!

Avery


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

6/10 he's ok. I'd give Papi a 10 though. I have/love him.

Caroline?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10 I love how bright she is.

Jambette?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

8/10 she was a favorite of mine in my Gamecube town at some point.  I mean I'd abuse with pitfalls but she was nice as well.

Kody?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 10, 2016)

Kody is bleh... his eyes are weird too.... 4/10
I prefer a different jock cub...


Poncho!!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10 I had him. Lost him in an accident. 

Ava?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 10, 2016)

I like her normal chicken coloring much more than the like purple ones lol! 6/10

Bangle


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I like her normal chicken coloring much more than the like purple ones lol! 6/10
> 
> Bangle



I like Bianca more and I like a lot of peppies more so 5/10.

Drift?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 10, 2016)

he wears the 67 shirt! which is my fav number... and I like his coloring! but frogs are not my fav 7/10

Tangy!


----------



## smileorange (Jan 10, 2016)

9/10

Hilarious design!  I love oranges too and would be cool with having her as a villager.  

Avery?


----------



## halfmoonie (Jan 10, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> he wears the 67 shirt! which is my fav number... and I like his coloring! but frogs are not my fav 7/10
> 
> Tangy!



she creeps me out 4/10

pietro?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 10, 2016)

0/10 no thanks

Gaston?


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 11, 2016)

0/10 everything from Gaston's mustache to his house to his name and his weird shirt just seems... weird, to me. :c

Axel?


----------



## Locket (Jan 11, 2016)

9/10 I love elephants

Frita


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

starlightsong said:


> 0/10 everything from Gaston's mustache to his house to his name and his weird shirt just seems... weird, to me. :c
> 
> Axel?



4/10 he's eh.

Melba?


----------



## ollivia (Jan 11, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> 4/10 he's eh.
> 
> Melba?



9/10, honestly adorable. i think i had her in my first population growing town(-:

Roald?


----------



## Story (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10
Underrated and absolutely adorable.
Cube the penguin?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10 love that penguin

Octavian


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 11, 2016)

7/10 My favorite octopus, but definitely not my favorite cranky.

Ed the horse?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2016)

Lol Ed is adorable! 7/10

Tangy!

- - - Post Merge - - -



halfmoonie said:


> she creeps me out 4/10
> 
> pietro?



lol Tangy creeps you out? Pietro creeps me out like crazy!


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10 not really into cats. But she's adorable ^^

Daisy


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10 not really into dogs. But she's adorable ^^

O'Hare

- - - Post Merge - - -

its funny because it literally is exactly how I feel....


----------



## Dim (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10 pretty cool.

Tank


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

4/10 I dunno. Not that interested.

Hazel?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2016)

that unibrow is a u-NO-brow... 2/10

Renee


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> that unibrow is a u-NO-brow... 2/10
> 
> Renee



I'll give her a 2 as well. I kinda like Hazel lol

Margie?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 11, 2016)

Rene?: 6/10, Favorite rhino and she looks like a tomboyish delinquent despite having such feminine colors. I'll pick her as my town's uchi if I haven't gotten Frita first.

Margie: 3/10, just because she doesn't look that bad when she's in her 3D model form in NL/HHD. Otherwise I always saw her as an inferior Tia.

Cesar?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

Greggy said:


> 6/10, Favorite rhino and she looks like a tomboyish delinquent despite having such feminine colors. I'll pick her as my town's uchi if I haven't gotten Frita first.
> 
> Cesar?



I ninja'd you but anyway 3/10.  No thanks lol

Rod?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10 - He's kinda cool, I like him!


Monique?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

Francine-chan said:


> 8/10 - He's kinda cool, I like him!
> 
> 
> Monique?



6/10 had her in my GC town. She's ok. I'd rather have Kitty even though some find Kitty hideous.

Mallary?


----------



## frio hur (Jan 11, 2016)

6/10

had her in town for a while, but she was my -fourth- duck villager.  no more please game.

lucy?


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 11, 2016)

5/10 Mediocre normal, but one of the best pigs. 

Rocco?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 11, 2016)

0/10 ew. merengue is already bad enough and theres even an uglier one. 

margie?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10 - She's cute!


Chief?


----------



## Azura (Jan 11, 2016)

7/10 Prefer Kyle and Wolfgang for male wolves but he's cool. 

Ankha?


----------



## Anine (Jan 11, 2016)

6/10 - Not bad and I know she's really popular, but nothing about her really appeals to me. 

Chow?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2016)

derp bear.... 3/10

Annalise


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 11, 2016)

4/10, I like her house, but her nose just freaks me out. 

Broccolo?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2016)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> 4/10, I like her house, but her nose just freaks me out.
> 
> Broccolo?



I meant the horse, not the anteater lol!
broccolo is cute, but I can never tell if its a boy or girl! lol 4/10

Jacques


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 11, 2016)

pls don't ninja meeee

10/10 hnnnng I miss Jacques so much ;-; I used to have him in Lumatown and he was great!

Stitches?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2016)

SuperStar2361 said:


> pls don't ninja meeee
> 
> 10/10 hnnnng I miss Jacques so much ;-; I used to have him in Lumatown and he was great!
> 
> Stitches?



noooo! 0/10 I hate stitches! he's creepy, ungodly popular, and followed me in all my GC, CF towns... and I hated him, I despise stitches

Bettina


----------



## Quill (Jan 11, 2016)

9/10 I adore Bettina! I didn't even know she existed until I had her as a starting villager in Chenille, and now she's one of my favourites. 

Eunice


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2016)

Quill said:


> 9/10 I adore Bettina! I didn't even know she existed until I had her as a starting villager in Chenille, and now she's one of my favourites.
> 
> Eunice



I'm pretty sure she was the last villager I knew existed too... she has the coloring of a shiny pikachu too!

Eunice is pretty! I like how she's interesting and normal at the same time! 8/10

Renee


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 11, 2016)

6/10 look nice but not my type

Chester the lazy cub


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

7/10 he's ok. 

Lyman?


----------



## fenris (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10, cute design, cute coloration.  Points docked because I'm not the biggest fan of jocks.  My quest to find a jock villager I like as much as I liked Mott may never end.

Shep?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 11, 2016)

6/10, I don't like him that much but he's been in my cycling town for a while and he's growing on me. 

Willow?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10
I have her currently in my town. She's pretty cute!

Lopez?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10 I really like him.

Naomi?


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 11, 2016)

Naomi? Uh... 1/10, I like how her catchphrase is a pun so that gets her a point. But the design? No thanks.

Butch?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 11, 2016)

5/10 pretty average.

Gala?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 11, 2016)

9/10 Gala is adorable

Hamlet?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 11, 2016)

7/10 ehh~ Got nothing else he ok

rhonda the rhino


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

Rhonda is a 6/10 she's just ok.

Wendy?


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 11, 2016)

I give Wendy a 10/10, she's really sweet and her house looks cute!

Midge!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

starlightsong said:


> I give Wendy a 10/10, she's really sweet and her house looks cute!
> 
> Midge!



I give Midge a 10/10.  She was so sweet in my Gamecube town.  I love her!

Poppy?


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 11, 2016)

Poppy is a villager who I've never had, but who looks totally adorable and I love squirrels so that helps! I also just love the name Poppy! But since I haven't had her she gets 7/10 for now.

How about... Winnie?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

I give Winnie a 7. I liked her more before I noticed the star on her head.

Eloise?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 11, 2016)

0/10. Would work better as a normal instead.

Mott?


----------



## Chicha (Jan 11, 2016)

7/10 Not bad! Looks pretty neat.

Pancetti?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

5/10. She's just eh.

Carmen?


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10, dreamie of mine~ 

Sally?


----------



## sadbutlovely (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10 Sally was my favorite besides Mitzi on the GC version so they both are still my favs 

Mitzi


----------



## Azura (Jan 11, 2016)

6/10 Not much of an opinion she's pretty cute though. 

Bettina?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10 one of the cutest mice in the game, in my opinion.

Peanut?


----------



## Smug M (Jan 11, 2016)

9/10 my second favorite squirrel! Shes so cute!

Monique?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2016)

she's like a knock off olivia.... 5/10

Henry


----------



## Azura (Jan 11, 2016)

9/10 Once of favorite frogs, very cute! Such a simple design which I appreciate. 

Aurora?


----------



## Spooky. (Jan 11, 2016)

9.5/10 - Her design is so simple but cute. I would have given her a 10 if her eyes didn't do the creepy red thing when surprised lol


Phil?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 11, 2016)

6/10 Not a bad design, but I have no personal experience with him.

Hamphrey?


----------



## fenris (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10, he's a tiny cranky, what's not to love?

Gayle?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

8/10 I like her.  Never sought her out though.

Sprinkle?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 11, 2016)

Gayle: 4/10. Too much pink and hearts for my liking, but there are worse alligators.

Sprinkle: Also 4/10. 

Lopez?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

Greggy said:


> Gayle: 4/10. Too much pink and hearts for my liking, but there are worse alligators.
> 
> Sprinkle: Also 4/10.
> 
> Lopez?



9/10. He's cool but I'm keeping Jacques.

Pudge?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 11, 2016)

4/10 ehh doesn't look attractive for me

Derwin the lazy intelligent duck


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> 4/10 ehh doesn't look attractive for me
> 
> Derwin the lazy intelligent duck



3/10 not interested in him.  

Merry?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 11, 2016)

2/10 she looks like a baby

Fauna


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

10/10 she gave me her picture when she left. So did Molly.

Daisy? (She's in campsite right now)


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 11, 2016)

3/10 I despite dogs after an accident with a dog but like daisy design

Lobo


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

ZebraNaomy said:


> 3/10 I despite dogs after an accident with a dog but like daisy design
> 
> Lobo



6/10 he's an ok wolf.  I have had better.

Alice?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 11, 2016)

1/10
Alice cause me so much emotional pain when she would not move out. Lol I lost fauna because of her.


----------



## tae (Jan 11, 2016)

ok but whats the new villager for us to judge.?


rasher


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

0.. Sorry I don't like him.

Pango?


----------



## tae (Jan 11, 2016)

2/10 i've never seen him. or her. oops.

what about pietro.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 11, 2016)

taesaek said:


> 2/10 i've never seen him. or her. oops.
> 
> what about pietro.



0...not a fan but I know others are.

Pekoe?


----------



## Nayab (Jan 11, 2016)

5/10 for Pekoe. Not a bad villager at all, but neither one that would ever be noticeable on my radar.

How about my boy Cyrano?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 11, 2016)

6/10 I don't know how to handle him... lol! 

Timbra


----------



## Smug M (Jan 11, 2016)

7/10
I like her, but i really like other snooty sheep like willow and baabara, speaking of which

What about Baabara?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 11, 2016)

7/10 like her color not the eyes

Keaton a smug eagle


----------



## Greggy (Jan 11, 2016)

1/10. I like his colors, that's all I can say.

Broffina?


----------



## Smug M (Jan 11, 2016)

4/10
I dont really like the chicken villagers, but shes one of the better ones 

What about Bianca?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 12, 2016)

Bianca is gorgeous! i give her a 10/10! 

Zucker!


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 12, 2016)

EDIT: I was ninja'd xD
10/10
I love Zucker!

Scoot?


----------



## jiny (Jan 12, 2016)

4/10

pietro?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 12, 2016)

3/10...clowns freak me out.

Soleil?


----------



## Smug M (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10
I love hampsters but i wish she had some different color on her, 

Gigi?


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Jan 12, 2016)

5/10...not a big fan of the frogs, but she's one of the nicer designs.

Ken?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 12, 2016)

5/10 that chicken is creepy and cool

Another chicken
Becky


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 12, 2016)

becky is weird.... always a nuisance for me! 4/10

Flora


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 12, 2016)

9/10 her stupid pictures
Pink is the new black
Hate that

Lionel


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 12, 2016)

3/10

Melba?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 12, 2016)

4/10 

Fang?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10. 

Bluebear?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10 never had her but she's really cute!

Hazel?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10 She's a cutie pie!

BUNNIE!!!


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10 Bunnie is so cute!

Drago?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10 I have him he amazing
Tucker?


----------



## Dim (Jan 12, 2016)

3/10

Kiki?


----------



## smileorange (Jan 12, 2016)

7/10. She looks ok. I like how she's decorated her house.

Ken?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 12, 2016)

0/10.

beau?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 12, 2016)

6/10. He may be cute but dang, I have him and he's so passive-aggressive despite his chill looks.

Ava?


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 12, 2016)

5/10 nota chicken fan. 

Filbert!!!


----------



## Azura (Jan 12, 2016)

9/10 Wow what a cutie! My first hearing of him but if he appeared in my campsite or town he'd be a very welcomed presence! 

Ken <3


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10; He's kind of cute, but if he changes his default shirt... ಠ_ಠ

...Samson?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 12, 2016)

6/10, cute but Rod is *the* jock mouse 

Anabelle?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 12, 2016)

0/10, if I want a peppy yellow villager that wears a flowery shirt, I'd pick Tammi instead.

Lopez?


----------



## Smug M (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10
Love him! 

Agnes?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 12, 2016)

9/10 pretty cool

Bluebear?


----------



## smileorange (Jan 12, 2016)

10/10

Love her! She's one of my originals. And I love K.K. Ska. 

Vesta?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10!
A cutie <3

Kid Cat?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 12, 2016)

BlueSkies said:


> 8/10!
> A cutie <3
> 
> Kid Cat?



7/10. I like him but as far as jocks go I like Poncho or Bill more.

Walker?


----------



## Anine (Jan 12, 2016)

Walker, 5/10 not my cup of tea.

Felicity?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10 I like her she's cute!

Stitches?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 12, 2016)

7/10 he got boring.

Eugene?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 12, 2016)

2/10 not a fan.

Dora?


----------



## kwark (Jan 12, 2016)

5/10 I don't like mice.

Genji?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 12, 2016)

kwark said:


> 5/10 I don't like mice.
> 
> Genji?



7/10 he was fine in my town. Just didn't fit in much.

Ed?


----------



## starlightsong (Jan 12, 2016)

4/10 for Ed, not only am I not a jock fan typically but he's weird looking. His eyelids I dislike, and he kinda looked like he only had one eye when he was in my cycling town lol.

Drago?


----------



## Dim (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10 Very cool.

Tangy?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10, I think her design is adorable and she has a sweet personality.

Nana?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 12, 2016)

9/10 I like her a lot. I love my 3 normals more though.

Twiggy?

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10 I like her a lot. I love my 3 normals more though.

Twiggy?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10- cute!

colton?


----------



## Azura (Jan 12, 2016)

8/10 I like him and his design, I would've kept him when I was plot resetting but he was in too bad of a spot. He's cool in my book though! 

Olivia


----------



## tae (Jan 12, 2016)

5/10 she's cute but i don't care much.
(kai would murder me)

how about Marcel.


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 12, 2016)

5/10 not a fan of clown looks on villagers. 

Mathilda?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 13, 2016)

0/10 no comment for her. Lol

Blanche?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 she one of my dreamy

Punchy


----------



## Lumira (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10- he looks like an adorable lazy <3

Rosie?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10 - I like her! 


Hopper?


----------



## lucitine (Jan 13, 2016)

6/10

Hes cute in his own way, but I'm not a fan of the penguins.

Nate!


----------



## Greggy (Jan 13, 2016)

6/10! He's looks so adorable and cuddly, only a few bears can pull off the cute look and he's one of them.

Groucho?


----------



## Anine (Jan 13, 2016)

Groucho, 4/10, please no. (But being a cranky gives him bonus points haha)

Vesta?


----------



## Azura (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 I love every sheep, and Vesta is my second favorite of them! 

Kiki


----------



## lucitine (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10 her eyes scare me xD

Nibbles~


----------



## Anine (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10, don't know why she just appeals to me somehow.

Al?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 13, 2016)

-10/10, just no (sorry Al!)

Merry?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 
i love Merry!!!

Freya?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 13, 2016)

5/10, not the best wolf but far from the worst.

Rosie?


----------



## Smug M (Jan 13, 2016)

9.5/10
I think rosie is adorable, only I like monique and Lolly a little more

Clay?


----------



## Pastell (Jan 13, 2016)

6/10 Clay looks pretty cool but also scares be a bit.

Anchovy (He is my favorite :3)


----------



## Smug M (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10
I loved anchovy in CF, never had him in new leaf, but he was one of my fav villagers in CF!

Prince?


----------



## Miii (Jan 13, 2016)

Prince has the most hilarious face in the game xD so i'll give him an 8 for that. 

Jeremiah, anyone?


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10 He's cute and the color scheme is adorable

Chevre?


----------



## prostime (Jan 13, 2016)

Chevre is probably the kindest looking of all the goats.  8/10 

Wart Jr?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 13, 2016)

6/10 a decent frog

Tipper the cow


----------



## Azura (Jan 13, 2016)

9/10 Rainbow shirt, very cute. 

Becky?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10- She's in my sister's town, and she seems pretty cool. c:

Whitney?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 simple sophisticated and sassy


Bettina!


----------



## Azura (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 100/100 best villager

Diana


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10, my pretty pastel deer wife!

Gigi?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

2/10 I can see the cuteness in Hazel now that I have her, but I see nothing in her.

Chadder


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 13, 2016)

5/10

Colton?


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10

I think he's kinda cool, but not my very favorite.

Zell?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

9/10 I like him.

Vesta


----------



## Anine (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10 - shes cute. 

Rasher?


----------



## Smug M (Jan 13, 2016)

Messed up, double posted :-/


----------



## Smug M (Jan 13, 2016)

6/10 
Dont like his design, but i do enjoy his house theme on hhd

Puddles?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

Smug M said:


> 6/10
> Dont like his design, but i do enjoy his house theme on hhd
> 
> Puddles?



9/10 if I didn't already have Peanut and Bluebear I'd love to have her.

Lily


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 13, 2016)

9/10 She's a sweetie!

Goldie


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 13, 2016)

ninja'd 
6/10, she's cute but I wouldn't have her in my town.

Tia?


----------



## Smug M (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10
Love normals and I loove her unique design!

Cherry?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10 not that interested in her.

Annalisa (anteater)


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 13, 2016)

6/10 she's cute, i'm just really not a fan of anteater villagers...

Diana?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10 had her. Just found villagers I liked more though. Blanche is my permanent snooty for now.

Jambette


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 13, 2016)

4/10

Flora?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 had her and really loved her. Lost her on accident a while ago.
I just had a flashback to that D:

Yuka


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 13, 2016)

4/10 I don't like her character design, and I had her once and she put her house in the most inconvenient place. 

Molly? c:


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

10000000/10 I had her but let her go since I got her picture from her. Miss her!

Pecan


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10 i'm unsure about her character design, her eyes slightly creep me out but other than that she is adorable c: 

Kiki?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

8/10 I like her a lot just liked others more and needed them in.

Ruby?


----------



## Smug M (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10 
Shes alright, i like some of the other rabbits way better though

Portia?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

7/10 I feel like she was in my Gamecube town, but can't remember. She never left an impression.  

Fuchsia


----------



## N a t (Jan 13, 2016)

5/10 I like Uchi villagers, but she's too flashy and bright imo v.v

Lucky


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

Bone Baby said:


> 5/10 I like Uchi villagers, but she's too flashy and bright imo v.v
> 
> Lucky



3/10 passed on him in campsite many times. There's nothing to him.

Biskit


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 my biskit! My favorite lazy dog villager!  

Julian


----------



## Mandiib (Jan 13, 2016)

10/10 love him, kinda a hard shell to crack, but once you get coffee down hes nice. 

Alice


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

Mandiib said:


> 10/10 love him, kinda a hard shell to crack, but once you get coffee down hes nice.
> 
> Alice



7/10 I like her but I'm spoiled with the cuter Melba. 

Peaches


----------



## BaltoDork (Jan 13, 2016)

5/10. To be fair I'm not a big fan of a lot of the horses.
But speaking of horses I do like... Papi?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 13, 2016)

BaltoDork said:


> 5/10. To be fair I'm not a big fan of a lot of the horses.
> But speaking of horses I do like... Papi?



Yes I give Papi 20/10 lol I have him in my town and he's so cute! Cutest lazy I've had!

Aurora?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10- she seems pretty cute~

phoebe?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 14, 2016)

6/10, she's kinda cool but I prefer others.

Poncho?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10! I love my little Ponch-bro!

Annalise (horse not anteater)


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10
Had her in one of my brother's old towns. She was cool- just never grew on me is all.

Francine?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10.

static?


----------



## Cheburashka (Jan 14, 2016)

8/10

I like the squirrels in general and Static is one of my favourite crankies. He's my direct neighbor in my current town.

Ozzie?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 14, 2016)

9/10. Ozzie is awesome! I had him in my town before I reset for my current one.

Pierce


----------



## Azura (Jan 14, 2016)

He's super cool and his name makes me think of Community. 9/10

Bill?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 14, 2016)

3/10 like his name only I think it's funny
Analissa (the anteater)


----------



## Barbara (Jan 14, 2016)

4/10 Annalisa's look is not really to my liking, though I've never had her as a villager and I know I might like her more if I'd ever given her a chance.

Deirdre


----------



## Akira-chan (Jan 14, 2016)

4/10 haven't had them and they don't like very cute at all.


KYLE <3


----------



## gingerbread (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10 to be honest idk. I like wolf villagers but unsure about his character design.

Genji c:


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 14, 2016)

9/10 
OOooo he is super cute and unique

Lily?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10 she's pretty cute, but not one of my dreamies.

rudy?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 14, 2016)

6/10... I don't know about him, he seems quite plain. I have actually never seen him in any town, so I don't really know him.

Crackle (Spork in NA)


----------



## 00jachna (Jan 14, 2016)

1/10

Harry?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 14, 2016)

3/10, he's kind of ugly, but he's one of those "troll" villagers. 

...Rod?


----------



## Dim (Jan 14, 2016)

9/10 Pirate mouse that's a jock? Awesome! 

Agnes?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10 she looks quite cool, but I don't know her good enough to judge her any better than that. ^^

Cheri (the cub bear)?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 14, 2016)

5/10 Never had her before, so... .-.

Bunnie?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 14, 2016)

9/10 Super cute! I've even got one of those talking Wild World plushies of her. If only I had her in my town...

...Cole?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 14, 2016)

9/10
Super cute little guy!

Benjamin?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2016)

Benjamin is bleh! 5/10

annalise


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 14, 2016)

8/10 I like her design.  Probably one of the few that do. I've considered her before.

Nana


----------



## sterlinggina (Jan 14, 2016)

10/10 I have her and I think she's adorable!


Pango


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 14, 2016)

sterlinggina said:


> 10/10 I have her and I think she's adorable!
> 
> 
> Pango


I am the same about Nana. I saw her in campsite and kinda wish I had room.  Anyway 7/10 for Pango.

Tutu


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 14, 2016)

4/10, meh

Dizzy


----------



## Shinylatias (Jan 14, 2016)

5/10, not one of the best in my opinion.


Walker


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 14, 2016)

Shinylatias said:


> 5/10, not one of the best in my opinion.
> 
> 
> Walker



7/10 he's ok.

Cookie


----------



## Shawna (Jan 14, 2016)

5/10

She's kinda cute, but she certainly isn't my favorite.

Astrid?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2016)

Astrid is cray!

6/10

Timbra


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 14, 2016)

5/10 not liking her blue eye shadow (make it green)

Savannah <3


----------



## Azura (Jan 14, 2016)

8/10 Unique design and one of my favorite horse villagers with Julian and Roscoe. 

Baabara?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 14, 2016)

8/10, she reminds me of mint chocolate :3

Hamlet?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 14, 2016)

8/10. I like little jocks.

Friga?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2016)

I voided her yesterday... penguins in general are so good! 6/10

Avery


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 14, 2016)

4/10,  still mad that he was voided once in my town 

Mint


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 14, 2016)

7/10 Nice squirrel but I have Peanut and love her much more.

Rod


----------



## Snowz (Jan 14, 2016)

Super cute mouse, 8/10.
Roald!


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 14, 2016)

Twix said:


> Super cute mouse, 8/10.
> Roald!



A solid Jock! 7/10

Lopez


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10 He's really cool looking.

Roscoe?


----------



## smileorange (Jan 15, 2016)

9/10

Love his black and white colour scheme, and that he's a cranky! The red eyes suit him. Haha.  He looks a lot like my fave Rodeo too. 

Antonio?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 15, 2016)

6/10 Yeah, he's pretty cute.

Del?


----------



## Scully (Jan 15, 2016)

omg I love Del. alligator villagers are adorable and he's no exception, and despite the fact that his personality is cranky, his appearance makes him look cute and sometimes derpy. 7/10

Cube!


----------



## emmareid (Jan 15, 2016)

9/10 omg i love him! Lazy villagers are so cute, and his eyes are fantastic- also, I love when villagers actually look a bit like the animal they represent

Shep?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 15, 2016)

9/10 He's not my favorite, but I generally love all of the dog villagers.

Anabelle?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 15, 2016)

7/10 now she looks quite adorable... I'm not too big on anteaters but she looks like one of the nicer ones. 

Lobo?


----------



## Cheburashka (Jan 15, 2016)

7/10. Of all the amazing cranky wolves he's my least favorite but still a great villager I'd keep if he moved into my town.

Tex?


----------



## Dim (Jan 15, 2016)

3/10 eh.

Bob?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10 he is one of my dreamies

Mint?


----------



## Scully (Jan 15, 2016)

omg Mint is amazing/adorable. I wish I had her as a villager! she's snooty, but I feel like she should be peppy or normal.. but pretty much any personality except for jock would suit her. also I usually think of Mint as a boy (no clue why lmao), haha. 9/10!

Phoebe?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 15, 2016)

6/10 - She's ok, but I'm not really a fan from her...


Kitt?


----------



## Anine (Jan 15, 2016)

3/10 - Not a fan at all. I think it's cool that she carries around a baby kangaroo, but at the same time, it's not something I like? idek

Tom?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 15, 2016)

2/10. I don't like him much at all, but points for being a cat~

...Penelope?


----------



## Cheburashka (Jan 15, 2016)

3/10

If it wasn?t for Broccolo mice would be my least favorite species in the game. Penelope is one of the better mice since I like peppy villagers but still... 

Hamphrey?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 15, 2016)

5/10, I think he looks weird... But I like his black colour and the 'weirdness' fits his personality, so still a 5.

Skye?


----------



## StrawberryTiger (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10

She's cute, has a smooth colour palette, she's the only normal wolf and is sweet and funny. Nothing bad to say about her.

Gala?


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jan 15, 2016)

9/10 I love the normal personality villagers and she's very cute. I love the flower on her head and her eyelashes are really cute. 

Derwin?


----------



## bexeyy (Jan 15, 2016)

7/10 - Not a huge fan of the duck villagers but I love his glasses and overall "nerdiness".  And the irony in that he sometimes calls himself "Fashion Lad". 

Monique?


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 15, 2016)

2/10 - Her face really creeps me out. 

Grizzly?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 15, 2016)

6/10 I don't love big bears but he reminds me of Groucho from my Gamecube town a little. A grumpy bear that needs love. 

Soleil?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10 adorable hammer with apple

Kabuki


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 15, 2016)

7/10 - He lived next to me for a while, and he was really nice, but I got tired of him. 

Cranston


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 15, 2016)

8/10 I like most ostriches EXCEPT QUEENIE 

Caroline?


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10 - SO CUTE. Love her design and everything about her. 

Erik


----------



## Lumira (Jan 15, 2016)

7/10- he's a cute lazy villager ^^

stitches?


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 15, 2016)

6/10 - Bleh, he got boring but I can see his appeal

Curt?


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jan 15, 2016)

5/10

Dont really care for him, but his design is not too bad =)


Next up is Wendy?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 15, 2016)

7/10 I like her colors but never wanted a sheep yet.

Clyde


----------



## Azura (Jan 15, 2016)

8/10 South Park name is the first thing to stand out to me. Though, I love his simple design and color scheme he's pretty cute. 

Flora?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 15, 2016)

10/10 I miss her but Peanut is my new and improved peppy!

Shari


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jan 15, 2016)

2/10
Shari is cute but i hate monkeys! in game as in real life. nasty creatures XD  plus i had Elise in my town once and she didnt want to move and graaa Q_Q


Pekoe


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2016)

5/10.

Mira?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10 - I like her look!


Bella?


----------



## Rose (Jan 16, 2016)

5/10. Not a terrible design, but her face got insufferable about after a week of having her.

Fuchsia?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10 I love her eyesearing color scheme.

Apple?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 16, 2016)

3/10, I think she's adorable but I'm not interested and she's quite forgettable.

Eunice?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10 she looks really sweet, but at the same time a bit plain. Still an eight though because she's cool.

Wendy?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 16, 2016)

6/10 - She's ok, but not really a favorite from me.


Apollo?


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2016)

9/10 love the bald eagle plus he looks realy cool

Cherry?


----------



## wordcutouts (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10; she's cool! I dig her shirt.

Victoria?


----------



## crossinganimal (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10 Was one of my first villagers and I like her. Wish she still had the interior of ACWW thoㅠㅠ
Butch???


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10
A rad dog yo

Punchy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10 he so cute

Ally


----------



## MalinkaLuna (Jan 16, 2016)

4/10

Nice colors but rather meh...

Sly


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10 woah camouflage alligator is awesome!

Blaire


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10 I'd choose Pecan.

Mallary


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 16, 2016)

5/10 

Leonardo?


----------



## Dim (Jan 16, 2016)

4/10.

Camofrog


----------



## Rose (Jan 16, 2016)

2/10. Not too interested in the frogs.

Chevre?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10 She looks like a sweetheart! 

Chrissy?


----------



## spCrossing (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10 I like her, but tbh she's much better with Francine, they just go together.

O'Hare?


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10

Tangy??


----------



## you (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10! She's very cute but I find that most of the cats are the same.

Filbert?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10! I LOVE Filbert! He is one of my dreamies!


Renee!!


----------



## Locket (Jan 16, 2016)

0/10 i hate her

Phil


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10, He's ok

Prince


----------



## Vizionari (Jan 16, 2016)

meh 6/10

Pekoe


----------



## Lumira (Jan 16, 2016)

10/10- i had him on city folk and he was the cutest thing ever <3

margie?

- - - Post Merge - - -

agh my post came right after yours. 

well pekoe is still 10/10. she seems pretty cool


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 16, 2016)

8/10 I have seen her and Tia in my campsite a few times and I always prefer Margie for some reason.

Shep?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 16, 2016)

4/10

Agnes?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 16, 2016)

7/10 Her or Pashmina will be my next uchi if I ever let cute Hazel go.

Naomi? (saw her in game today. always thought she wore glasses but yikes...those are vacant eyes...)


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 17, 2016)

4/10 she scares me xD 

Bianca


----------



## Greggy (Jan 17, 2016)

2/10. I don't really like her that much, sorry.

Yuka?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 17, 2016)

2/10 - I'm not really a fan from the koalas...


Bree?


----------



## ime_rbs (Jan 17, 2016)

6/10 not really a fan of mice villagers. But she caught my attention in my cycling town. She's adorable! ^^ 

Rudy


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 17, 2016)

5/10 Not into cat villagers but he looks alright and is better in my opinion than tangy 

Pudge


----------



## Greggy (Jan 17, 2016)

5/10 Ayyy that one villager that follows me around whenever I try to reset the town. He's okay, but not the best lazy I had.

Gloria?


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2016)

3/10

Tank?


----------



## Macaron126 (Jan 17, 2016)

2/10. Meh, there are better jocks out there.

Puddles?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 17, 2016)

6/10 she looks cute, but she isn't really my style.

Hopper?


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2016)

5/10

Alfonso?


----------



## Acnl_starfall (Jan 17, 2016)

3/10  hes ok although he would move out of my town

Marcie???


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10 Suuperrr cuteee

Cheri?


----------



## Dim (Jan 17, 2016)

5/10 Never seen her before.

Cally?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 17, 2016)

Cally always wouldn't move when I needed her to in order to get my dreamies... 3/10

Poncho


----------



## Soshi (Jan 17, 2016)

5/10 not very memorable

rizzo?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 17, 2016)

Soshi said:


> 5/10 not very memorable
> 
> rizzo?



0. Just 0.

Filbert


----------



## Locket (Jan 17, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> 0. Just 0.
> 
> Filbert



9/10 Currently in my town 

Jermiah?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10 I kinda like frogs

Teddy


----------



## Nightmares (Jan 17, 2016)

3.5/10

Goldie?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 17, 2016)

Nightmares said:


> 3.5/10
> 
> Goldie?



9/10 maybe I'll invite her to town one day.

Kitty?


----------



## stained_cheri (Jan 17, 2016)

7/10

Renee?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 17, 2016)

3/10, meh

Puddles


----------



## Lumira (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10- super cute frog!

nana?


----------



## Anine (Jan 17, 2016)

2/10 - don't really like monkeys

Ribbot?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 17, 2016)

1/10 i hate the frogs....


Eugene?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 17, 2016)

9/10. He's a cool cat...er, koala. I like his greaser look!

Freya?


----------



## Charcolor (Jan 17, 2016)

Greggy said:


> 9/10. He's a cool cat...er, koala. I like his greaser look!
> 
> Freya?



9/10 - she's so beautiful

Chester


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10 hes adorable!!

Mint


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10, Love her!

Bob


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 love that cat

Sprinkle


----------



## Emichu (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10! She's a super cute penguin!

Bianca


----------



## Smug M (Jan 17, 2016)

10/10 amazing design! One of my absolute favs!

Gayle?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 17, 2016)

7.8/10 Too much Pink

Hans lol


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 17, 2016)

1/10

Bree?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 17, 2016)

Kittyinpink87 said:


> 1/10
> 
> Bree?




3/10
awww! poor hans the frost troll! I don't like the mice unless its bettina hahaha!

Timbra!


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 17, 2016)

4/10. I have never wanted a sheep. If I did, I'd pick Willow over her.


Bonbon?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 17, 2016)

8/10

Beardo


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 17, 2016)

0/10, he's the ugliest villager imo :c

Zucker?


----------



## Contessa (Jan 17, 2016)

2/10 
Kyle?


----------



## radioloves (Jan 18, 2016)

Nice!

Diana?


----------



## vidyagemes (Jan 18, 2016)

8/10 I love the new smug personality and he's so cool looking. :3

Tia! <3

Edit: Oops, you beat me to it! For Diana I give a 5/10. I don't care for snooty villagers, but I do love how cute she is!


----------



## Greggy (Jan 18, 2016)

Diana: 4/10. She's too tumblr for my liking.

Tia: 7/10. I guess she's okay. I like that she's designed to look like a teapot and with that elephant trunk? It's very creative.

Olaf?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 18, 2016)

3/10, missed out on getting Ruby from my campsite the next day after he refuse to leave. This was around when the game first came out, so I didn't think about shutting the power off lol

Rudy


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 18, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> 3/10, missed out on getting Ruby from my campsite the next day after he refuse to leave. This was around when the game first came out, so I didn't think about shutting the power off lol
> 
> Rudy



7/10 he was a good jock but I have Bill now and he brings a nostalgia factor in for me.

Portia?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10

Deirdre?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 18, 2016)

2/10 dislike deers as a whole. sorry

carmen


----------



## creamyy (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10 Looove her

Tom?


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2016)

6/10

Drago?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 18, 2016)

4/10 i like that he looks like a dragon but i dont like the crocs


Bob?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 18, 2016)

9/10. Love Bob, he's such a classic but I'm not completely that interested to keep him.

Rodeo?


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2016)

5/10.

Louie?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10 - only gorilla I actually like.

Genji


----------



## axo (Jan 18, 2016)

9/10 super cute 

Moe


----------



## wordcutouts (Jan 18, 2016)

7/10.

Peanut?


----------



## Charcolor (Jan 18, 2016)

7/10 not the cutest squirrel but still a cute squirrel

Chops


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2016)

4/10

Sprocket


----------



## wordcutouts (Jan 18, 2016)

9/10; love him!

Monique


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2016)

1/10

Purrl


----------



## smileorange (Jan 18, 2016)

7/10

Very interesting design! I don't like the cats all that much, but she has to be one of the nicer ones to me.  I didn't expect her to be a snooty!

Rodeo?


----------



## TheGlamourGroup (Jan 18, 2016)

8/10 He looks a little scary but he still looks cute

Roscoe


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 18, 2016)

9/10 a very cool looking horse

blanche


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 18, 2016)

9/10, Like her

Tom


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 18, 2016)

8/10 I'll never forget Meow-za!

Benjamin


----------



## sadbutlovely (Jan 18, 2016)

0/10 had to look him up, and he looks a bit funky lol

Scoot


----------



## meowduck (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10 scooy reminds me of kody!

Miranda?


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 18, 2016)

3/10 worst snooty duck

Paula?


----------



## meowduck (Jan 18, 2016)

Grim Sleeper said:


> 3/10 worst snooty duck
> 
> Paula?



10
She looks like she could be a workout video star cx


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 18, 2016)

nothing to rate? 

Gala


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 18, 2016)

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> nothing to rate?
> 
> Gala



9/10 she looks cool

Lucy?


----------



## watercolorwish (Jan 18, 2016)

7/10 Lucy's colors are cute but her eyes are a little creepy for some reason? Wouldn't be so creepy if there were two sparkles in her eyes.

Frita!!!


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 18, 2016)

11/10
Hamburger fries sheep is best.

Pierce?


----------



## Pookie4557 (Jan 18, 2016)

10/10 Absolutely love his design. Extremely cool looking. 

Cube


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 18, 2016)

8/10

Walker


----------



## Mentagon (Jan 18, 2016)

4/10 This dude is super boring to me. He's better in WW though. 

Drake


----------



## Greggy (Jan 18, 2016)

7/10. He's my favorite duck. I like his name too.

Camofrog?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 19, 2016)

0/10. A threat to society. o.e

...Zucker?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 19, 2016)

5/10
Not my style to go dessert octopus

Octavian


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 19, 2016)

3/10, meh

Goldie


----------



## Barbara (Jan 19, 2016)

8/10 she's cute and it would be lovely to have her

Roscoe?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 19, 2016)

9/10 so cranky 

Flora


----------



## P. Star (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10
One of my favorite peppies.

Fauna


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 19, 2016)

9/10

Big Top


----------



## HoopaHoop (Jan 19, 2016)

7/10 he's kinda cute for lazy super hero lol

O'Hare?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 19, 2016)

6/10 i like his cute hat :3

Muffy?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jan 19, 2016)

6/10 Never had her before, but seems kinda cool.

Static?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10, favorite cranky squirrel.

Chester


----------



## Charcolor (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10 one of my perfect little bear cubs. my son. i will love him forever

Gruff


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 19, 2016)

1/1O, he reminds me of a grandpa.
Anicotti? she's awesome: my anicotti don't want none unless you got Bunnie hun.


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 19, 2016)

5/10, thought she was a snooty back in the GC version lol

Alice


----------



## Lumira (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10- I had her in Citu Folk. she was great ^^

Colton?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 19, 2016)

8/10, He's ok

Punchy


----------



## CuteYuYu (Jan 19, 2016)

7/10 since I never had him

Margie?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 19, 2016)

10/10- love her, especially since she's in the movie

felicity?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 20, 2016)

8/10 - One of my favorite cat villagers, I like her!


Benedict?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 20, 2016)

2/10, Not fond of him at all..

Tangy


----------



## CluelessMayor (Jan 20, 2016)

9/10 She is one of my villagers and she is very cutee

Bruce?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 20, 2016)

10/10, love him!

Deli


----------



## creamyy (Jan 20, 2016)

8/10

cherry


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 20, 2016)

6/10

Ricky


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 20, 2016)

6/10. Most squirrels are cute, but his squiggly smile kind of bothers me. :\

...Doc?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 20, 2016)

10/10, love him, he's currently living in Vista.

Bam


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 20, 2016)

7/10 ehh~~

Ankha


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 20, 2016)

6/10, she's ok

Ken


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 20, 2016)

9/10 i love that he looks like a ninja

Cherry?


----------



## friedegg (Jan 20, 2016)

6/10 - I like her, but her shirt could be better 

Tia?


----------



## Kaitrock (Jan 20, 2016)

7/10

Cute design but is an elephant.

Dierdre?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 20, 2016)

2/10, creeps me out. But she's got a nice house.

Lyman?


----------



## maounkhan (Jan 20, 2016)

5/10


----------



## Shawna (Jan 20, 2016)

Rooney? <3


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 20, 2016)

5/10

Doc?


----------



## HMCaprica (Jan 20, 2016)

I have Doc and I love him. It took awhile because he semi ruined one of my pwp's so I had to move things over to make his house fit in but now it looks better then before. I give him an 8/10.

Kabuki???


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 20, 2016)

10/10 love that cat

Gengi?


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 20, 2016)

1O/1O
Willow?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 20, 2016)

9/10

Al


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10
Kid Cat


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10 so much energy love it

Margie


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jan 21, 2016)

6/10

fauna?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10 love Fauna!

Apple?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 21, 2016)

She is not bad! 8/10

Timbra


----------



## HMCaprica (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't know them so without knowing I will give them a 7/10 I wish I knew more animals then just my cats or the villagers I use to cycle.

Merry?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 21, 2016)

6/10 I just find cats extremely annoying but shes ok.

Cherry


----------



## creamyy (Jan 21, 2016)

7/10 

Ricky


----------



## Greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

5/10. Eh, he's okay. But I like Static better as a cranky squirrel.

Moe?


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 21, 2016)

O/1O
F^ no, Moe.
Celia?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Jan 21, 2016)

1/10 IT TOOK ME YEARS TO GET THAT DAMN BIRD OUTTTA MY TOWN! She moved right behind my house, kept pinging me. Just no. She only gets a 1 because she fell in a pitfall seed and i got the best photo ever.

*excuse the rant*

Opal?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2016)

5/10

Mira


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 21, 2016)

7/10

Bob?


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

never had him, i think he's the popular purple cat tho right? i'm sure he's nice if he's a cranky.

what about lobo.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 21, 2016)

EDIT: Ninja'd
2/10. Not really into wolves...

...Hamlet?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10 
I love little hamlet!!

Bertha?


----------



## kelpy (Jan 21, 2016)

Never had her before. 4/10 for the cute name tho

Mac?


----------



## tae (Jan 21, 2016)

oh my god he;s the ugliest doggo in the game. 
it took me forever to get him and his ugly face to leave my town.


how about marcel?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 21, 2016)

6/10 - He's kinda ok, but not my favorite.


Pierce?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2016)

8/10, He's cool

Wolfgang


----------



## Greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

9/10. I like his style, but I like Chief and Fang better.

Carmen?


----------



## MintySky (Jan 21, 2016)

9/10 I don't like her eyes.

Zucker?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 21, 2016)

5/10, He's ok

Snake


----------



## Greggy (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10! My all-time favorite.

Frita?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 21, 2016)

7/10 she's ok

Puddles?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 21, 2016)

8/10

Midge?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 21, 2016)

10/10 she was great in my Gamecube town!

Kitty?


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 21, 2016)

O/1O
Jay?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 21, 2016)

2/10 passed on him a lot in campsite before

Pashmina?


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 22, 2016)

4/1O, I had her before... As a dreamie too.
Patricia?


----------



## saehanfox (Jan 22, 2016)

5/10, never had her but rhinos in general are bad news
Hamphrey


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2016)

Hamphrey was my first hamster! 8/10! plus his punny name is great!

O'Hare!


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10

Francine


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 love she has a twin

Papi


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10

She's cute but I've never had her before!


Rosie?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10

Bonbon


----------



## Cheburashka (Jan 22, 2016)

6/10 - She used to be my dreamie but once I had her in my town I got a little annoyed with her. I still think, she's cute though.

Rudy?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2016)

7/10 He's ok

Tammy


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 22, 2016)

ugh 0/10. 

tabby?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2016)

9/10, I like her

Tangy


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 22, 2016)

1 million/ 10 Tangy is bae!

Lopez


----------



## Starfireten (Jan 22, 2016)

8/10 he's adorable I never had him tho~

Cookie?~


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10! She's one of my permanent residents cuz she's so pink and adorable. 

Canberra?


----------



## RhinoK (Jan 22, 2016)

6/10, I used to have her and she's a koala (my favourite species tied with frog)
Drift?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2016)

5/10

Purrl


----------



## Dim (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 one ofor my favorites. 

Chrissy?


----------



## Starfireten (Jan 22, 2016)

10/10 she's a cutie 

Hans?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 22, 2016)

0/10..ugh

Filbert


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 22, 2016)

2/10 just no 
He is a nightmare on how he was with me like paula

Claudia?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

6/10 she seems ok

prince?


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 23, 2016)

9/10
Lolly the normal cat?


----------



## rad_baby (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10 my fave villager 

Fang


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10 my 2nd favorite wolf, after Wolfgang
Speaking of Wolfgang.....
Wolfgang?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10 if i didn't have all my dreamies i'd want him in my town 

octavian?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10

Tangy?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10- used to have her but she moved away during one of my gaming hiatuses 

lucky?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 23, 2016)

0/10 so boring  to me.

Cranston?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2016)

1/10, uh.

Static


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10 was the best villager ever in CF

Bruce? <3


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 23, 2016)

6/10 would rather get Static.

Canberra?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10. As much as I like her, my rating won't go that far.
Pinky?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2016)

3/10, not fond of her. Have her in my GC town.

Diana


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10 to much pink

Kitty


----------



## P. Star (Jan 23, 2016)

6/10 I prefer Ankha and Olivia.

Filbert


----------



## P. Star (Jan 23, 2016)

Double post


----------



## BlueSkies (Jan 23, 2016)

EDIT: Ninja'd!
7/10 a cutie! His eyes bother me a bit though.

Caroline?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10

Papi?


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10. Kinda cool, but weird.

...Hazel?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10

Butch


----------



## okaimii (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10

Filbert?


----------



## syubie (Jan 23, 2016)

8/10 very cute~

Bunnie?


----------



## Shawna (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10

She is cute, but sometimes, I forget she exists. lol

Walt?


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 23, 2016)

6.5/10

Punchy?? <3


----------



## Beardo (Jan 23, 2016)

7/10

Bonbon


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 23, 2016)

8.3/10 cute bunnie :3

Wolfgang? <3


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 23, 2016)

9/10

Ankha?


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 23, 2016)

9.5/10 awesome design and a great snooty

Fauna?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10. She looks like an actual deer, sure, but she's too plain.

Jitters (lol)


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2016)

0/10, he always ruins things!

Zucker


----------



## Azura (Jan 23, 2016)

10/10 cute Octopus with a great design I have him and love him to death. 

Felicity


----------



## Potadd (Jan 23, 2016)

9/10 i love her design and her hair and her expressions

uh....nate?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10

Hamlet


----------



## P. Star (Jan 23, 2016)

6/10 not my favorite 

Cookie


----------



## Shawna (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10 she's okay, but her big sparkly eyes are creepy.

Velma?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 23, 2016)

0/10 if she wanted a 1, she should've shaved her fugly beard (no offense Velma hun)

Pudge?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 23, 2016)

3/10

Bella


----------



## Shawna (Jan 23, 2016)

5/10

Sylvia! <33333333333333333333333


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 24, 2016)

4/ 10 

Chrissy?


----------



## VividVero (Jan 25, 2016)

8.5/10 
Shes a cutie and her design makes her live up to her personality of a peppy. 

Frita?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 25, 2016)

2/10

Camofrog?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 25, 2016)

1/10 - I don't like the frog villagers...


Coco?


----------



## freshmanmayor (Jan 25, 2016)

Although I never had Coco, I'd give her a seven.

O'Hare?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 25, 2016)

4/10. Like the tropical look, but I don't like him that much.

Hopper.


----------



## Riyadh (Jan 25, 2016)

O/1O
Colton?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 25, 2016)

1/10

Purrl?


----------



## spookysoap (Jan 25, 2016)

7/10 she's cute but her mascara game is way off
peaches?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 25, 2016)

2/10 she isn't cute IMO.
Derwin?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 25, 2016)

5/10. So adorkable. He's basically a duck Doc.

Agent S?


----------



## Beardo (Jan 25, 2016)

5.5/10

Flora


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)

8/10 she's a cutie.

Muffy?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 26, 2016)

Muffy is weird.... 3/10

Vic


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 26, 2016)

7/10 
He's one of the better looking bulls and he has a theme to him. Much better than Coach imo.

Gruff?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 26, 2016)

3/10

Pekoe?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Jan 26, 2016)

0/10 oh my god..she makes me wanna throw up

tabby?


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 26, 2016)

6.5/10 I like the design tabby has but I also don't like it at the same time

Whitney? <3


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 26, 2016)

10/10 - One of my favorites!


Charlise?


----------



## beaver (Jan 26, 2016)

Charlise 5/10 For a "sporty" style she's so lazy! It confuses me.

Rudy?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 26, 2016)

10/10 my ruldolph cat

Ozzie


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 26, 2016)

4.5/10 I don't really like koalas but his design is overal nice, I'll give him that 

Coco?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 26, 2016)

5.5/10 little weird...


*JULIAN**?*


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

10/10- dreamie! love him <3

apollo?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 26, 2016)

7/10

Kitty?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

8/10 she seems like a cutie


biskit?


----------



## Apron (Jan 26, 2016)

Not my favorite dog villager, but he's a qt, 8/10
Benjamin?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 26, 2016)

7/10 he's pretty cute

cookie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 26, 2016)

5/10 she's cute, but have a bad memory of her.

Beardo?


----------



## Soshi (Jan 27, 2016)

0/10 kill it with fire

portia?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 27, 2016)

0/10, Do not want.

Phoebe?


----------



## Electra (Jan 27, 2016)

8/10 My opinion, one of the best uchis out there.

Melba?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 27, 2016)

8/10

Queenie


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 27, 2016)

6.5/10 the design is ok, but them eyes......

Lolly?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 28, 2016)

9/10 not my favorite buy cute

Rory

Btw let's bring this back it was fun


----------



## P. Star (Jan 28, 2016)

5/10

The lions are gross.


----------



## Lumira (Jan 28, 2016)

no villager..? ok

tangy?


----------



## Azura (Jan 28, 2016)

10/10 Would love her if she fit my theme, but she can be my villager in my heart. <3 

Doc? <3


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 28, 2016)

8/10
I like his desgin for a rabbit.

Tank?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 28, 2016)

0/10

Chester


----------



## CJODell62 (Jan 29, 2016)

5/10.
What about Maple?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 29, 2016)

6/10, she's cute but average.
Amelia?


----------



## CJODell62 (Jan 29, 2016)

Barbara said:


> 6/10, she's cute but average.
> Amelia?


7.5/10. How about Flora?


----------



## teshima (Jan 29, 2016)

7/10, cute but doesn't seem that interesting. we have the same fav coffee tho

What about Lolly?


----------



## Kit (Jan 29, 2016)

7/10 cute but a little on the bland side ;-;

Shep?


----------



## NursePhantump (Jan 29, 2016)

8/10 because dog but also slightly boring dog despite the more unique design

Lily?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2016)

10/10

Flora


----------



## Barbara (Jan 29, 2016)

6.5/10, she seems cool but I don't really know her.

Hopper (from the movie )


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10- I love any villager from the movie ^^

roald?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2016)

3/10

Pippy


----------



## Barbara (Jan 29, 2016)

5/10, she looks a bit boring and I'd guess her gender as male at first sight.

Tiffany?


----------



## Kimbrel (Jan 29, 2016)

6/10 hard to judge never had her in my town.
                       Filbert?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 29, 2016)

5/10 

Felicity


----------



## Aali (Jan 29, 2016)

2/10

Marshal


----------



## Barbara (Jan 29, 2016)

4/10, his eyes ruin him. He looks so grumpy, while his colour scheme is actually nice.

Dizzy


----------



## Aali (Jan 29, 2016)

6/10 looks plain 

My bby Moe?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 29, 2016)

6/10, really cute but don't like the bucktooth.

Dizzy?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

8/10 he looks adorable ^^

whitney?


----------



## NicPlays (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10 she's really classy and iconic!

Skye?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 29, 2016)

8/10 She Cute

Julian


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 29, 2016)

Double posted


----------



## crimsontadpoles (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10, the colours are great.

Penelope?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 29, 2016)

8/10

Patty?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

7/10 she seems quite nice ^^

rosie?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2016)

10/10

Poppy


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2016)

Double post -_-


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10 ADORABLE!

Marshal?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2016)

10/10, somewhat a love hate thing.

Kitty


----------



## Shawna (Jan 29, 2016)

6/10 - 2nd favorite snooty cat

Marcie?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 29, 2016)

8/10 if I didn't have Annalise I'd get Kitty honestly.  I'm one of the few that likes her design.  

Bonbon?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10 she's cute  ^^

julian?


----------



## Barbara (Jan 29, 2016)

5/10 I guess it's cool that he's a unicorn, but I don't really like him

Queenie


----------



## Queen Vivi (Jan 29, 2016)

Barbara said:


> 5/10 I guess it's cool that he's a unicorn, but I don't really like him
> 
> Queenie



7/10. theyre cute

groucho?


----------



## NeonStardust (Jan 29, 2016)

3/10 Not my type... Kyle


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 29, 2016)

6/10

Hugh?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 29, 2016)

3/10

Bill


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 29, 2016)

9/10 he's in my town now and was in 2002 so I really like him a lot.

Cheri?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10 i think she's absolutely adorable

goldie?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 30, 2016)

9/10 I like her!

Papi?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 30, 2016)

7/10 
I like him, but there are better lazies out there.

Alice?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10 aw he's so cute! i love all male horse villagers 'w'

julian?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oomph ninja'd

9/10 i had alice in new leaf so that brings back memories. she was very nice.


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 30, 2016)

3/10

Rod?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

6/10 looks pretty nice

nana?


----------



## Fang4Ever (Jan 30, 2016)

8/10, she's adorable.

Whitney?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10 she's in my town and i love her so much

beau?


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10

He's my mayor troublesome little brother xD


Rizzo?


----------



## Greggy (Jan 30, 2016)

7/10. I like zen villagers and his hood looks hilarious and unique.

Naomi :^)


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 30, 2016)

6/10 she is interesting at least!
Timbra


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 30, 2016)

4/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 30, 2016)

7/10 - He's not bad, I like him!


O'hare?


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10 OHare is awesome!

Avery


----------



## Dim (Jan 30, 2016)

5/10 prefer Apollo

Big Top?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2016)

4/10

Gaston


----------



## Toadette (Jan 30, 2016)

8/10

Mitzi!


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 30, 2016)

6/10

had Mitzi once in my town but just didn't click  

how about.... Del?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2016)

8/10

Alli


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 30, 2016)

4/10 ehh~ sort off

Marina


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 30, 2016)

9.85/10 lol

She's a very nice normal villager and she's cute with the pink ribbon tattoo on the back of her head lol



pompom?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2016)

0/10

Bunnie


----------



## Cheburashka (Jan 30, 2016)

7/10

Bam?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2016)

7/10

Molly


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 30, 2016)

8/10

Aurora?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 30, 2016)

1000/10
I love her so much 

Tia


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10

Marshal


----------



## Cheburashka (Jan 30, 2016)

9/10

Fuchsia?


----------



## CJODell62 (Jan 30, 2016)

Cheburashka said:


> 9/10
> 
> Fuchsia?


8/10. One of the cuter Uchis.
What about Sydney?


----------



## AkaneDeath (Jan 30, 2016)

5/10
She's not hideous but I'm not really a fan of the AC koalas and those eyes aren't the best, in my opinion. Her purple color is cute, though and so are her bangs.

Mint?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10

Cube


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 30, 2016)

10/10

Katt


----------



## Rob1n (Jan 30, 2016)

8/10 I love Katt. She's so weird c:

Walt


----------



## dudeabides (Jan 30, 2016)

9/10 love the idea of a cranky kangaroo

Frank


----------



## MillySoSilly (Jan 30, 2016)

7/10 He looks pretty cool looking. I looked him up and it says his skill is "pretending to sleep" which is pretty funny. 

Velma?


----------



## Blueskyy (Jan 30, 2016)

0/10 not sure why she has a beard..

Lucy?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 30, 2016)

9/10

Moose?


----------



## pepperini (Jan 30, 2016)

5/10 sort of cute?? but not my favorite either
marcie?


----------



## Bam (Jan 30, 2016)

4/10 Well she's definitely unique so maybe one could learn to love her, but IMO there are cuter Kangaroos.

Bam!


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 31, 2016)

9.5/10 I love all deer! The deer species is in my top 3 favorite species.

Lobo?


----------



## otomatoe (Jan 31, 2016)

1000000/10

Lobo is my favorite cranky and the first villager I've ever talked to in AC series <3


How about... Cole?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10

Snake


----------



## Quill (Jan 31, 2016)

7/10 I don't really feel strongly about him either way. 

Moose?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 31, 2016)

0/10, would never leave my CF town and he's ugly..

Tutu


----------



## PrincessKelly (Jan 31, 2016)

9/10

Have never met her, but she looks adorable!

Nana


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10 she was a past villager of mine, and she's adorable 

Eloise?


----------



## LoLkittyMC (Jan 31, 2016)

8.5/10 cute villager <3

Lucky?


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 31, 2016)

9/10

Olivia


----------



## Barbara (Jan 31, 2016)

3/10, I think she looks so *****y... It's because of her make-up and that black dot.

Alfonso


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 31, 2016)

7/10 he cool but not favorite

Willow


----------



## AccfSally (Jan 31, 2016)

10/10

Melba


----------



## FleuraBelle (Jan 31, 2016)

8/10 She's adorable and is currently in my town. Sweet but a little too self-concious for my taste.

Julian?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jan 31, 2016)

7/10 to dramatic but cool

Cranston


----------



## stained_cheri (Jan 31, 2016)

7/10

Blaire?


----------



## Lumira (Jan 31, 2016)

8/10 she seems pretty cute

lily?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Jan 31, 2016)

9/10
Super cute!

Chrissy?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 1, 2016)

9/10 super cute as well

diana?


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

0/10 

deirdre?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2016)

5/10

Pecan


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 1, 2016)

6/10

Bam?


----------



## Mentagon (Feb 1, 2016)

8/10 We go way back, he's a gem. 

Mac


----------



## Azura (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 He's a cutie and a Jock and a Dog and he pulls off the face expression well I love him. 

Ed


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 1, 2016)

4/10 idk just dont really like him

Freya?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2016)

8/10

Moe


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 1, 2016)

4/10...something about the eyes, I have had a hard time finding a male cat I like..

  Pashmina?


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 1, 2016)

6/10 she looks really sassy but caring at the same time

Ankha?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 1, 2016)

8/10 for Ankha 

Benjamin?


----------



## Plum Pudding (Feb 1, 2016)

6/10  

I like Ankha but she's one of those villagers who doesn't look good if they change their shirt, and well, they never keep their original one for long....

Lopez?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 1, 2016)

8/10 I don't really know him but I've heard hes cool!

Cookie?


----------



## savan1 (Feb 1, 2016)

7/10

Cute, But I'm not huge on the dog designs.

Kyle?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Feb 1, 2016)

10/10 i love kyle so much i want him so bad

Bunnie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 1, 2016)

5/10 she's alright.

Zell?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 1, 2016)

5/10

Gwen


----------



## tae (Feb 1, 2016)

7/10

aziz.


----------



## Eline (Feb 2, 2016)

4/10

Phil the smug ostrich!


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2016)

8/10 he look like those kind of bad boys who trying to get the lady 

gengi


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 2, 2016)

9/10 - One of my favorite jocks!


Bam?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 2, 2016)

7/10

Tom


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 2, 2016)

4/10

flurry


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 2, 2016)

4/10

flurry


----------



## Eline (Feb 2, 2016)

Meh 5/10

Kabuki


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 2, 2016)

10/10 love that cat

Diana


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 2, 2016)

8/10

Clay


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 2, 2016)

10/10 i want him so much but my town is full! plus its hard finding him.

tabby (my favorite cat)


----------



## Eline (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry but 3/10. I just think she looks terrible.

Rosie


----------



## Barbara (Feb 2, 2016)

8/10, the adorable cat form the movie... 

Margie


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 2, 2016)

3/10, never liked her..

Carmen the mouse


----------



## Lumira (Feb 2, 2016)

8/10 cute, kinda tomboyish looking too i think

felicity?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10

she a cutie <3


savannah<3


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 3, 2016)

8/10, she's cute i like her eyes 

Ruby?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 3, 2016)

6/10

flurry


----------



## FleuraBelle (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 Super adorable!

Pashmina?


----------



## Barbara (Feb 3, 2016)

4/10 I don't really like her, but she's not horrible

Merengue?


----------



## FleuraBelle (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 She is based off of my favorite dessert, strawberry shortcake. Also she's cute.

Marshal?


----------



## chillin (Feb 3, 2016)

5/10 Kinda neutral on him, think he's overrated tho.

Vesta!


----------



## tae (Feb 3, 2016)

10/10 shes a cutie. 

fuchsia?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 3, 2016)

4/10

Freya?


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 3, 2016)

8/10 I had her in a cycling town once and she was lovely 

Kabuki?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 3, 2016)

9/10 He's awesome! <3

Rolf?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 3, 2016)

7/10 I would have him in my town.

Curlos?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 3, 2016)

5/10

Pecan?


----------



## Shawna (Feb 3, 2016)

5/10 She's alright.

Lolly?


----------



## freshmanmayor (Feb 3, 2016)

9/10! She's been one of my favorites ever since I got her as a starter in my second town. (And then my dad dropped my DS before I could save it so I lost her along with the town.)

Phoebe?


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 3, 2016)

7/10 she was kinda boring.

Lyman?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 3, 2016)

8/10 he's pretty cute and bright!

Deli?


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 3, 2016)

8/10 I don't hate monkeys and he is one I like!

Wendy?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 4, 2016)

10/10

Penny the mouse


----------



## Barbara (Feb 4, 2016)

She's a discontinued villager,  I suggest only using villagers that are in New Leaf.
7/10, looks nice.

Dizzy


----------



## Mentagon (Feb 4, 2016)

Why? This might be the New Leaf forum, but I doubt the mods would care if we just mentioned older villagers. After all, there's like almost 900 posts and only about 300 villagers in New Leaf. 
 - 
9/10 - I never really cared about him until I actually had him as a neighbor, but he's one of the sweetest lazies I've ever had.

Carmen


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 4, 2016)

9/10

Bill


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 4, 2016)

3/10 I, not a huge fan of the type but that's me

Naomi'?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

1/10 She's an evil demon cow with red eyes D:

Roscoe?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 4, 2016)

5/10 the eyes '_'

margie


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 4, 2016)

0/10, I hate her...

Frita


----------



## Zodiac Crossing (Feb 4, 2016)

0/10 nopenope

Bianca ?


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 4, 2016)

7/10 She used to be low key now she acts overly peppy IMO

  Rodeo?


----------



## olivetree123 (Feb 4, 2016)

7/10; Rodeo is my fav of the bulls

Chow


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 4, 2016)

5/10 I love pandas but he's kinda.. odd

Pierce?


----------



## Sdj4148 (Feb 4, 2016)

9/10 he was a starter of mine I love him

Carmen?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 4, 2016)

9/10

Static


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 4, 2016)

9/10 He's great!

Bonbon?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 4, 2016)

5/10 ehh never seen or had her

Tia


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 4, 2016)

8/10 she's cute.

O'hare?


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 4, 2016)

8/10 after Bonbon he's my favorite looking rabbit.

Chevre?


----------



## Classygirl (Feb 5, 2016)

9/10 adorable, one of my top 3 favorite normals and I love my normals.

  Chops?


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 5, 2016)

7/10 

O'hare?


----------



## twisty (Feb 5, 2016)

6/10 Kinda cute, but his neutral expression puts me off a lil. ^^"

Iggly?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 5, 2016)

6/10

Joey


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 5, 2016)

just another blah duck... 4/10

Timbra


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2016)

3/10 she's kinda eh.

Zell?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 5, 2016)

9/10 pretty awesome and cute....

Roy? uhhh hmmm.... Bob?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

9/10 love him but never actually have him 

Drago


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2016)

7/10 he's very unique but I wouldn't have him in my town.

Scoot?


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 5, 2016)

7/10 he was one of my original 5. Didn't think much of him really except that his undies were on wrong.

Lily?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10 love her so much!

Genji?


----------



## jiny (Feb 5, 2016)

5/10

Flora?


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 5, 2016)

8/10 flora is super cute! I like her quote too.

Stitches


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10 <3

Kyle?


----------



## Pokes (Feb 5, 2016)

7/10 He seems pretty cool, not a fan of his coloring though.

Molly?


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 5, 2016)

7/10 she's definitely cute, not a huge fan of ducks though. 

Wolfganggg? <3


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10 He's awesome 

Sally?


----------



## pine.apples (Feb 5, 2016)

9/10 I became best friends with her in previous games
Julian


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 5, 2016)

6/10 I enjoy Jacques and Marshal more as my two main smugs.

Dora


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 5, 2016)

Dora was my bff in my gamecube town so 6/10 I wouldn't have her again tho.

Gala?


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10 randomly decided to get her when I saw a giveaway post for her. Best random luck I ever had because she's beautiful.

Blanche


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 5, 2016)

7/10

Punchy?


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10
love him. ehh i kinda hate the droopy eyes (along with kyle's) but everything else about him makes up for it.


Filbert


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10 love him

Winnie?


----------



## Charcolor (Feb 5, 2016)

7/10 never had her but she looks like a very cute horse!

Zell


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Feb 5, 2016)

10/10 Zell is a good


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 6, 2016)

ava?


----------



## Barbara (Feb 6, 2016)

8/10 I've never had her, but she seems really nice

Patty


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 6, 2016)

0/10 wouldn't leave my town. N-O-P-E

Mallary?


----------



## Chrystina (Feb 6, 2016)

hmm 8/10 shes cute. dont really like her hair though 

Dotty


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 6, 2016)

Alexithymiaa said:


> hmm 8/10 shes cute. dont really like her hair though
> 
> Dotty



7/10 had her in my Gamecube town. She was ok.

Bree


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 6, 2016)

5/10 I like her but don't really like the mice villagers.

Nibbles?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 6, 2016)

6/10- i don't really like her eyes

phoebe?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

5/10

ankha?


----------



## smileorange (Feb 8, 2016)

3/10

I'm not fond of any of the cats. 

Shep?


----------



## The cub servant (Feb 8, 2016)

5/10 although I like the idea behind his design, I don't really like how it turned out.

Tammy?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

0/10. not even gonna give her a 1. 

freya?


----------



## p e p p e r (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10 

she's cute but Whitney is better 

Poppy?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 8, 2016)

7/10. she looks dull a little bit but cute.

tabby?


----------



## The cub servant (Feb 8, 2016)

0/10

Jeremiah?


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 8, 2016)

0/10 ugly frog. 

Cranston?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10 good lazy

Blanche?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10

Stinky


----------



## PrincessKelly (Feb 8, 2016)

3/10  I don't like birds 


Pecan?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 8, 2016)

Stink 10/10  love that jock but prefer rudy
Pecan 4/10 ehh~

Rudy


----------



## Rabirin (Feb 8, 2016)

6/10 quite cute, although his design reminds me of something unpleasant. 

Eloise?


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10. I think she might be the prettiest elephant.

Roald?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 8, 2016)

7/10 I had roald in city folk

Kiki?


----------



## Fenix (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10. I think is the cutest cats in game and one of my favorite villagers. I have her in my NL town.

Bruce?


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 8, 2016)

Bruce 9/10. He's one cool looking deer. 

Beau?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale (Feb 8, 2016)

5/10, he has a cute design but I wouldn't have him in my town.

Mint?


----------



## Rosiechan (Feb 8, 2016)

7/10, He's adorable such a lovely colour. 

Purrl?


----------



## Peanutcrossing (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10 Used to have her in my town not very long ago, loved her a lot and was devastated when she left but not one of my absolute favourites.

Peanut?


----------



## animalsoup (Feb 8, 2016)

4/10 - I like the effort that went into designing him, but I don't really like cranky villagers. 

Ozzie?


----------



## rachel7d (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10 - I have a soft spot for lazy villagers because I, myself, am a lazy villager, lol. Plus as a girl studying Animal scientist and wanting to work in Australia, koalas will forever live in my heart. Ozzie is bae.

Agent S?


----------



## heartdrops (Feb 8, 2016)

4/10 - I don't really like the superhero outfit. 

Skye?


----------



## Lumira (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10 all wolves are my baes <3

filbert?


----------



## Chris01 (Feb 8, 2016)

Lumira said:


> 10/10 all wolves are my baes <3
> 
> filbert?



9/10 filbert is coool!

Apollo!?


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 8, 2016)

7/10 not bad.

Papi


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10 Love him!
Vic?


----------



## Rosiechan (Feb 8, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 10/10 Love him!
> Vic?



7/10 Cute in a strange sort of way. 

Frank?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 8, 2016)

5/10 I like how colorful he is.

Fuchsia?


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10 I enjoyed her.

Rhonda


----------



## Tri-Cell (Feb 8, 2016)

9/10 One of the best Rhino villagers.

Cyrano (Be kind he's on my favorites)


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10 he's pretty cool. I liked him in the movie. 

Ken?


----------



## Greggy (Feb 8, 2016)

10/10 Ninja Chicken! Would like to have.

Drift?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 8, 2016)

6/10 look cool

Bree


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 8, 2016)

6/10 I'm not too fond of mice villagers but she's pretty cute.

Marshal? :3


----------



## P. Star (Feb 8, 2016)

9/10 extremely overrated, but he is awesome 

Tangy?


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 8, 2016)

8/10 Pretty cute but I wish the leaf was smaller...

Lily?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 8, 2016)

She's a cutie. 10/10

Joey?


----------



## flightedbird (Feb 9, 2016)

I don't normally like duck villagers but he's a cutie! 10/10

Poppy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

Looove Poppy 10/10

Alice?


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 9, 2016)

her hair looks unwashed... 4/10

Poncho


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 9, 2016)

He's boring so 5/10

Roscoe?


----------



## coney (Feb 9, 2016)

10/10 I really dig his design. I love the fact that his eyes turn red whenever he's mad. If i had space in my town I would totally let him live here.

Robin?


----------



## Tri-Cell (Feb 9, 2016)

5/10 Not bad but not the most creative design really. 

Ruby?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 13, 2016)

7/10 she's alright.

Cole?


----------



## Karla (Feb 13, 2016)

8/10 because he looks like a chocolate bunny and I wanna eat him

Coco?


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 13, 2016)

7/10 shes sweet but scared me in the Gamecube version.

Carmen?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 13, 2016)

7/10 look awesome

Goldie


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 13, 2016)

8/10 nice cute dog.

Rhonda?


----------



## Mentagon (Feb 14, 2016)

Lovely rhino, just as good as Merengue. 9/10

Grizzly?


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 14, 2016)

4/10, not a very big fan I'm afraid 

Skye?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10 was my villager until she left without warning :'(

Lucky?


----------



## Punkyskully (Feb 14, 2016)

8/10 Adorable

Del


----------



## Greggy (Feb 14, 2016)

5/10. Not bad! Though, he scares me a bit.

Sally?


----------



## Punkyskully (Feb 14, 2016)

6/10 A very loyal friend.

Moe


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 14, 2016)

9/10 soo cuteee 

Beau?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 14, 2016)

6/10, not my most favorite deer; but he's ok

Drake


----------



## Punkyskully (Feb 14, 2016)

7/10 - Quite a cute looking duck.

Annalise


----------



## MayorBlueRose (Feb 14, 2016)

8/10 
I've had her in my towns before she really sweet 

Erik.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 14, 2016)

7/10 rly cute but also kinda creepy and boring looking???

frobert !!!


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 14, 2016)

5/10 Not really a fan of frogs

Freya?


----------



## lunachii (Feb 14, 2016)

5\10 because i've never actually seen her in the game, but she's cute!

Sprinkle?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 14, 2016)

0/10, I hate her...

Ruby


----------



## ZebraQueen (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10 love her so much

Rocco


----------



## P. Star (Feb 14, 2016)

1/10 I don't like hippos 

Octavian


----------



## Tri-Cell (Feb 14, 2016)

5/10 Not a massive fan but he's ok. 

Tom


----------



## Greggy (Feb 14, 2016)

10/10 name, but he's 7/10 overall.

Blaire.


----------



## CinnamonCrab (Feb 14, 2016)

9/10 what a cutie

Monty.


----------



## Licorice (Feb 14, 2016)

9/10 Monkeys in general are cute. I don't think he looks like a cranky though.

Jeremiah


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 14, 2016)

7/10 cool blue frog.

Walker


----------



## Tri-Cell (Feb 15, 2016)

He's kind of lovable looking - 8/10

Roald.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 15, 2016)

2/10, meh..

Teddy


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 15, 2016)

5/10 i remember having teddy when i first got ww but that was like 8 years ago so i can't remember what he was like

ankha?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 15, 2016)

7/10, she's ok

Muffy


----------



## Deligrace (Feb 15, 2016)

muffy: 7/10

like the sheep, but i am svared of her eyes 

annalise?


----------



## Pokes (Feb 15, 2016)

6/10 Eh, alright I suppose.

Vesta


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 15, 2016)

8/10. One of my favorite villagers in City Folk. Cute sheep. :3

Curlos.


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 15, 2016)

8/10

Kitty


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 15, 2016)

7/10 

Lopez


----------



## NicPlays (Feb 15, 2016)

6/10, decent but I don't like the thing on his eyes.

Cherry?


----------



## Zenxolu (Feb 15, 2016)

5/10 nothing special about her.


Marshal I'm kidding not him. *Truffles* _*shudders*_


----------



## Greggy (Feb 16, 2016)

6/10, can easily get mistaken for a lazy villager. But she's really cute!

Our beloved, the *Quillson* :^)


----------



## Cria The Llama (Feb 16, 2016)

Quillson... Yikes. xD 4/10
Jambette ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Vickie (Feb 16, 2016)

No, just no... 3/10
What about Tangy? (some find her creepy)


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 16, 2016)

8/10 I love tangy! 

Moose?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 16, 2016)

0/10

Joey


----------



## Lumira (Feb 16, 2016)

9/10 aw he looks adorable

merry?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 16, 2016)

7/10 she's cute 

Bam?


----------



## fosterfarms (Feb 16, 2016)

[sub]eh, 5/10. he's fairly cute.

how about wendy? [/sub]


----------



## Shawna (Feb 16, 2016)

5/10.  She's so-so.

Flo?


----------



## sakuracrossing (Feb 16, 2016)

4/10 EH

Stitches?


----------



## Greggy (Feb 16, 2016)

7/10. Used to like him, but I'm bored of him now.

Marcie?


----------



## lopey (Feb 16, 2016)

5/10 She's ok


Portia


----------



## Cottonball (Feb 16, 2016)

4/10

Molly?


----------



## kcarly11 (Feb 19, 2016)

8/10 she's pretty cute 

Punchy


----------



## Vickie (Feb 19, 2016)

8/10, he's cool 

What about Nana the monkey?


----------



## The cub servant (Feb 19, 2016)

Nana: 5/10. I love her color scheme and such, but there is just something about her I don't like.

Jacques?


----------



## heartdrops (Feb 19, 2016)

4/10. I thought he looked like a burglar. 

Lily?


----------



## Greggy (Feb 19, 2016)

3/10. Don't like frogs (save for Ribbot), but I can stand Lily's design a lil' bit. She doesn't scare me as much as most frogs.

Wendy?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 19, 2016)

9/10

Ed


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 19, 2016)

4/10 :<

puddles!!


----------



## Cheburashka (Feb 19, 2016)

7/10

I am not really into frogs but Puddles is cute.


Bluebear?


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 19, 2016)

6/10
Shes okay. 

Mira?


----------



## Mihaku (Feb 19, 2016)

AHH.. Mira is too cute for words. I'd love to make a village of just rabbits. 
9/10

Croque?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Feb 19, 2016)

7/10 he was a starter and I miss him sometimes tbh

Freya?


----------



## Quagsire. (Feb 19, 2016)

8/10


So pretty. :O

Julian?


----------



## Cheburashka (Feb 19, 2016)

10/10

I know it's not particularly original to have Julian as a dreamie but hey, he's a blue unicorn! Unfortunately I lost him and he's one of the villagers I miss most.


Agnes?


----------



## Skylanx (Feb 19, 2016)

5/10

Static?


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 19, 2016)

7/10.
How about Becky?


----------



## hemming1996 (Feb 19, 2016)

6/10

Zucker?


----------



## 2coolgamer (Feb 19, 2016)

7-8
Wendy


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 19, 2016)

8/10 She's so cute! Reminds me of cotton candy ^^

Sally?


----------



## Veracity (Feb 19, 2016)

9/10 I love Sally!  She's adorable.

Cube?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 19, 2016)

9/10

Marshal


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 19, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> 9/10
> 
> Marshal


8/10
What about Clyde?


----------



## fosterfarms (Feb 19, 2016)

CJODell62 said:


> 8/10
> What about Clyde?



[sub]mmm... 4/10. cute, but not my style.

jacques? he's in my town right now. he looks like he's getting ready for an art festival LOL[/sub]


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 19, 2016)

fosterfarms said:


> [sub]mmm... 4/10. cute, but not my style.
> 
> jacques? he's in my town right now. he looks like he's getting ready for an art festival LOL[/sub]


7/10.
How about Anchovy?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 22, 2016)

4/10 Not a fan of birds

Antonio?


----------



## kyoko xo (Feb 22, 2016)

0/10 sorry
not my style ;;

Lolly!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 22, 2016)

8/10.

Grizzly


----------



## Vickie (Feb 22, 2016)

♥_ 6/10
How about Tutu? >< _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

7/10 She's pretty cute!

Drift?


----------



## PixyVenom100 (Feb 22, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> 7/10 She's pretty cute!
> 
> Drift?



8/10, he's okay for a frog, one of my favorites.

Prince?


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 22, 2016)

8/10, he's really cute

goldie?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 22, 2016)

7/10

Caroline


----------



## Anine (Feb 22, 2016)

4/10 - it's the eyes

Poppy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 22, 2016)

10/10 so cute!

Boomer?


----------



## Beardo (Feb 22, 2016)

10/10

Gayle


----------



## Vickie (Feb 22, 2016)

♥_ 10/10! Love that pink croc! c:
Cole? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## AkaneDeath (Feb 22, 2016)

9/10 I love the rabbits and he's super cute

Doc?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 22, 2016)

7/10 He's very adorkable. Love the glasses!

Tammy?


----------



## Licorice (Feb 22, 2016)

8/10 
I've never had her but always wanted to.

Wart Jr.


----------



## Hypno KK (Feb 22, 2016)

8/10, he's the most interesting frog

Tex


----------



## Zenxolu (Feb 23, 2016)

5/10 he looks tired he needs a nap.

Cheri?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 23, 2016)

9/10 She reminds me of a care bear 

Ruby?


----------



## Vickie (Feb 23, 2016)

♥_ 9/10, she's a cute little bunny c:
Lyman the Koala? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 23, 2016)

8/10, he's an underrated koala villager (all koalas are except for Eugene)

Blanche?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 23, 2016)

My bad, double post


----------



## heartdrops (Feb 23, 2016)

7/10. I like her design.

Rudy?


----------



## otomatoe (Feb 23, 2016)

7/10 for Rudy

Not a fan of cat villagers but Rudy is nicely designed 


Shep?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 23, 2016)

7/10 he's pretty cool.

Julian?


----------



## Cheburashka (Feb 23, 2016)

10/10

Melba?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 23, 2016)

Cheburashka said:


> 10/10
> 
> Melba?



She's really cute! 9/10

Joey?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 23, 2016)

0/10, ew

Stitches


----------



## Altarium (Feb 23, 2016)

9/10. He's adorable and very well designed.
Frita?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 23, 2016)

Double post


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 23, 2016)

10/10 obviously.

Purrl?


----------



## Vickie (Feb 23, 2016)

♥_ 9/10, gotta love'em cats c:
Chester the lazy cub? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 23, 2016)

4/10

Shep


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Feb 23, 2016)

6/10. Kind of cute, but a bit too funky for me.

...Poppy?


----------



## windloft (Feb 23, 2016)

9 / 10, very _very cute_

what about *BOB* ?!


----------



## Zenxolu (Feb 23, 2016)

5/10 Don't know why people like the guy...

O'Hare


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

8/10 Cool design. I like his facial expression too

Bruce?


----------



## wolfie1 (Feb 23, 2016)

7/10 cute cranky.

Elmer?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 23, 2016)

7/10 I love how his name is Elmer x3

Monique?


----------



## lunachii (Feb 23, 2016)

1\10 I don't like her at all, she looks *****y - sorry xd 

Julian?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 23, 2016)

8/10 cool unicorn 

Alice?


----------



## Alex518 (Feb 23, 2016)

6/10 i never really liked her

kid cat?


----------



## jasond3 (Feb 23, 2016)

10/10 
He's an adorable boy cat

- - - Post Merge - - -

Goldie


----------



## Vickie (Feb 23, 2016)

jasond3 said:


> 10/10
> He's an adorable boy cat
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



♥_ 8/10, cute dog!
Coco? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 23, 2016)

10/10 She's cute and creepy at the same time. And she also reminds me of coconuts ^^

Olivia?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 23, 2016)

Olivia is cute. 8/10

Roscoe?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 24, 2016)

5/10 Not a big fan of horses

Gala?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Feb 24, 2016)

She brings back a lot of memories of my old town. 10/10

Scoot?


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 24, 2016)

6/10, He's ok

Cole


----------



## HungryForCereal (Feb 24, 2016)

5/10. hes ok but not the best either

lolly?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

9/10 She reminds me of a cat my next door neighbor used to have. They're both adorable

Alice?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Feb 24, 2016)

6/10 i like the koalas, though i've never had alice before.

bluebear?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 24, 2016)

7/10 She's cute but I don't get the appeal of her

Tom?


----------



## px41 (Feb 24, 2016)

7/10 for Tom. I like his attitude and he reminds me of Moe.

Pashmina, anyone?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 24, 2016)

7/10

Cookie


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Feb 24, 2016)

9/10

puddles?


----------



## Dae Min (Feb 24, 2016)

Hmm.. 5/10. She has nice colors, but her eyes are kinda creepy

Ribbot?


----------



## CJODell62 (Feb 24, 2016)

8.5/10.
What about Bob?


----------



## tae (Feb 24, 2016)

i think cats are cute, but i've never seen the obsession / appeal towards bob, honestly. 5/10



how about daisy?


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 24, 2016)

9 ~ Daisy was a random move in to Bevelle... she ruined my perfect pear orchard but was thoroughly adorable. She now lives in my little boy's town and he absolutely adores her 

How about.... Pango?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 24, 2016)

5/10

Lily


----------



## Pokes (Feb 24, 2016)

8/10 Cute. Also one of the better looking frogs.

Aurora


----------



## gazea9r (Feb 24, 2016)

I've never had a penguin villager before...but Aurora seems cute. 

8/10 for Aurora. 

How about Pietro?


----------



## Blueskyy (Feb 24, 2016)

1/10 no thanks

Blaire


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Feb 24, 2016)

4/10

Molly


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Feb 24, 2016)

10/10 One of the cutest villagers in the game 

Francine?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 24, 2016)

6/10
pretty cute


----------



## davidlblack (Feb 26, 2016)

I guess we can do a villager twice? I saw it happen.

Anyways: Grizzly?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Feb 26, 2016)

7/10 I'm not a big fan of any of the bears, but he seems... BEARriffic~!

Avery?


----------



## Vickie (Mar 1, 2016)

♥_ 6/10, he's pretty cool
Biskit? c: _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 1, 2016)

7/10 I think he's so cute + i love dogs! 
Savannah ?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 1, 2016)

10/10

Love her so much <3

Chester


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 1, 2016)

10/10
Pandaaaaa <3
Teddy?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 1, 2016)

6/10

Bones?


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 1, 2016)

oops tooo late for teddy hahah.

Bones.. hmm 6/10

Genji


----------



## Miii (Mar 1, 2016)

6/10 :3

Nana?


----------



## tae (Mar 1, 2016)

i'm not a fan of the monkey villagers, but nana's color scheme is so cute omg. so 6/10 


how about freya!


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 1, 2016)

5/10

Walker?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 1, 2016)

8/10 such a cute underrated dog <3

Muffy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 1, 2016)

10/10 I love her.

Chrissy?


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 1, 2016)

6/10 she's cute, although she's not one of my favourites.
Hugh?


----------



## pinkcosmos (Mar 1, 2016)

6/10 | He's one of the cuter lazy villagers 
Eugene?


----------



## meowlerrz (Mar 1, 2016)

5/10 I had him in my town before and he just creeped me out for some reason 

Cherry?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 1, 2016)

8/10 I like her.

Caroline?


----------



## Vickie (Mar 1, 2016)

♥_ 6/10, pretty cute
Hamlet? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## Plupap (Mar 1, 2016)

5/10 Overrated but not terrible


Static


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 1, 2016)

10/10 nothing about him is bad! I love his color scheme. c:

Roscoe?


----------



## Vickie (Mar 1, 2016)

♥_ 7/10, he's pretty cool-looking
Mira? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## heartdrops (Mar 2, 2016)

7/10. I think she's one of the cuter uchi villagers. 

Lucky?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10 really do love him.

Beardo?


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 2, 2016)

2/10 Not a fan...

Papi?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10 I also love Papi. Lol

Ken?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 2, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 10/10 I also love Papi. Lol
> 
> Ken?



9/10 I thought he was cool and fun!

Celia


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 2, 2016)

5/10

Dizzy?


----------



## oevertjes (Mar 2, 2016)

8/10 Looks pretty cute and awesome with those big happy eyes

Joey?


----------



## Cheburashka (Mar 2, 2016)

8/10 He's cute.

Hans?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 2, 2016)

2/10, Meh...

Gaston


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

0/10

fang?


----------



## tae (Mar 2, 2016)

8/10 i had him in my town a long time ago. i'm a sucker for wolves. 


celia?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 2, 2016)

0/10

freya?


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10 i love Freya!!  how can you not love a rock and roll snooty wolf?!  
plus, her original greeting is "uff da!"

Ribbot?


----------



## cornimer (Mar 2, 2016)

8/10! He's such an adorable little robot frog. He never replies to my letters though. :/

Walker?


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 2, 2016)

2/10 not a big fan. He's okay though.

Dizzy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

0/10 I don't like the elephants.

Sally?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10, my most favorite squirrel of all!

Bam


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 2, 2016)

10/10 my next door neighbor and my favorite jock 

Lucy?


----------



## fosterfarms (Mar 2, 2016)

[sub]4/10 she's cute but i'm not too fond of the pigs 

ruby?[/sub]


----------



## Starlight (Mar 2, 2016)

7/10, she's not bad! i'm just not a fan of her red eyes

marcel?


----------



## Limon (Mar 2, 2016)

6/10
Cube?


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps (Mar 2, 2016)

5/10 His eyes are okay, but I don't really like the penguins :c

Opal?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

0/10 I don't like the elephants personally.

Joey?


----------



## pipty (Mar 2, 2016)

8/10 cute! 
Jacques?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 2, 2016)

9/10 he's very cool.

Skye?


----------



## Starlight (Mar 2, 2016)

9/10
skye is so cute and bright! if i had a second town, she would definitely be a contender for a dream villager 

rolf?


----------



## Greggy (Mar 2, 2016)

9/10, one of my favorite crankies but he moved all of a sudden and I'm still bitter.

Willow?


----------



## EdwinfromMosqui (Mar 3, 2016)

7/10 I don't know Willow very well-only met her once but she is cute.

Chops?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 3, 2016)

0/10 ugly pig

Flurry?


----------



## Cheburashka (Mar 3, 2016)

10/10 - She has been in my town like forever and is one of the cutest of all villagers.

Ozzie?


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 3, 2016)

5/10 kinda cute I guess 
Chief ?


----------



## Starlight (Mar 3, 2016)

9/10
the wolves in acnl are pretty awesome and chief is no exception, i love his colors!

papi?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 3, 2016)

5/10, meh

Olivia


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

She's cute. 7/10

Gigi?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

0/10

Broccolo?


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 3, 2016)

9/10
I had him as a City Folk villager and he was definitely one of my favorites <3

Jacques?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

10/10

Benjamin?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 3, 2016)

5/10 Kinda neutral on him. I love that blue color, but his face just seems so... ehh.. simple? It's kind of like those cheesy smilies you'll find on google search.


Barold? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## ellarella (Mar 3, 2016)

3/10. His face weirds me out. 

Cyrano?


----------



## jiny (Mar 3, 2016)

7/10

antonio?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 3, 2016)

5/10. 

Tammi


----------



## windloft (Mar 3, 2016)

10 / 10, she's soooo cute !!!

kyle ....


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 3, 2016)

7/10, he's cool looking and I know he's popular but I don't particularly love him 

tangy <3...


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 3, 2016)

1/10(sorry, I just don't really like the cats)

Biskit?


----------



## Starlight (Mar 3, 2016)

6/10
he's only meh to me, i think its the color combo and vacant eyes that throw me off. i'm sure if i had him in my town, i wouldn't mind him though!

kiki?


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 3, 2016)

I had to come back and say how could somebody not love Tangy?!  haha <3 
anyway Kiki- 7/10 she's cute and i love the cats but she's definitely not my favorite cat

Skye...


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 3, 2016)

9/10

Peggy


----------



## Licorice (Mar 3, 2016)

10/10 
She's soo stinkin' cute! (and underrated) 

Peanut


----------



## CJODell62 (Mar 3, 2016)

8.5/10
What about Apollo?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

He's a classic cranky. 7/10

Phil?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 3, 2016)

Phil is 7/10 for me.

Lucy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

She's a cute looking pig next to Gala of course. 7/10

Curt?


----------



## haileyphi (Mar 3, 2016)

Curt is interesting.
6/10. I kinda like him lol

Agent S?


----------



## Leen (Mar 3, 2016)

5/10 

Butch!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

3/10 kinda boring design.

Bruce?


----------



## Leen (Mar 3, 2016)

10/10! Love Bruce

Barold


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 3, 2016)

3/10 trim up dude

Mallary?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 3, 2016)

0/10

Walt


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 3, 2016)

0/10 not a fan.

Bonbon?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 3, 2016)

9/10

Walker


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> 9/10
> 
> Walker



9/10 voided him for Filbert though.

Filbert?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10 He's cute but there are better lazies 

Hamlet?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

survivorfan111100 said:


> 7/10 He's cute but there are better lazies
> 
> Hamlet?



There are not *except maybe Papi*

7/10 I like him but Poncho or Rudy are better jocks.

Sally?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Had to look her up.... mehhhhh
5/10 ok

Lobo


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

6/10 he's decent but my least favorite wolf

Soleil?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

Eh 6/10

Naomi?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

survivorfan111100 said:


> 8/10 I find Sally very underrated but many other normals overshadow her
> 
> Soleil?



I agree since I have Poppy and Caroline along with her and almost moved her out for Ricky, but I will not let her go. She's adorable.

Anyway Soleil is 7/10. A very underrated hamster.

Marcie?

Edit:  Naoimi: 3/10 EEEK


Marcie?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I agree since I have Poppy and Caroline along with her and almost moved her out for Ricky, but I will not let her go. She's adorable.
> 
> Anyway Soleil is 7/10. A very underrated hamster.
> 
> ...



ugh Marcie is in my town right now, please leave
2/10

Lobo is more interesting than all those other one note wolves.....

but anyway
Broffina!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

0/10 don't like the chickens.

Drago?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 0/10 don't like the chickens.
> 
> Drago?



ohhhhh poor Broffina.... she is gorgeous!
Drago is solid! but I'm biased as he was perfect for my Skyrim town! 9/10

oh yeah....
Bruce


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> ohhhhh poor Broffina.... she is gorgeous!
> Drago is solid! but I'm biased as he was perfect for my Skyrim town! 9/10
> 
> oh yeah....
> Bruce



who is your villager I can rate?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> who is your villager I can rate?



I had fixed it! Bruce


----------



## AkaneDeath (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10 He's a very cute blue deer. :3

Rolf?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10 I like how he's a snow leopard but Bianca is the better snow leopard 

Apple?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

AkaneDeath said:


> 8/10 He's a very cute blue deer. :3
> 
> Rolf?



6/10 I sought him out as a cranky but he was too cranky for me...and house interior was lame.

Static?

Oh sorry Apple is 7/10. I prefer Peanut or Flora.

Aurora?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> 6/10 I sought him out as a cranky but he was too cranky for me...and house interior was lame.
> 
> Static?
> 
> ...



Are we supposed to rate Static or Aurora?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Aurora was one of my favs in City Folk  8.5/10

Celia


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

6/10 she's a decent eagle I guess

Lolly?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

survivorfan111100 said:


> 6/10 she's a decent eagle I guess
> 
> Lolly?



7/10 considered her before.

Poppy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 so cute!

Gala?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Gala and all the pigs just are gross 3/10

Diva


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 10/10 so cute!
> 
> Gala?



9/10 had her and she was adorable *although when I wanted her to move she was the last villager to ping*

Melba?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Diva is 2/10 lol


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

Melba is the cutest. 8/10

Cole?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Melba is the cutest. 8/10
> 
> Cole?



A solid 7/10. He is a good bunny.

Bonbon?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 had her, loved her.

Harry?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 10/10 had her, loved her.
> 
> Harry?



0/10 sorry no love for him.

Jacques?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

5/10 I don't get the appeal for him tbh

Punchy?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Punchy is one of the better lazies 7/10

but what about Clay?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

survivorfan111100 said:


> 5/10 I don't get the appeal for him tbh
> 
> Punchy?



I guess I listen to too much EDM cuz I love him.
6/10 he's ok but isn't that attractive.

Amelia?

Clay is 7/10 btw


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

amelia is terrifying.... 1/10


Pierce!


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> amelia is terrifying.... 1/10
> 
> 
> Pierce!



3/10 forgettable.

Annalise?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

9.5/10 love her!!!
yeah Pierce lost his luster after city folk for me...

Rodney


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> 9.5/10 love her!!!
> yeah Pierce lost his luster after city folk for me...
> 
> Rodney



Weird...never wanted him so 2/10

Bertha?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Weird...never wanted him so 2/10
> 
> Bertha?



Rodney is repulsive lol! Dorian likes him for some reason....
Bertha isn't as terrible as people make her out to be! some hippos can be quite endearing! 6/10

Lopez


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Rodney is repulsive lol! Dorian likes him for some reason....
> Bertha isn't as terrible as people make her out to be! some hippos can be quite endearing! 6/10
> 
> Lopez



yeah he's gross. I like Bertha though.  

Lopez is a 7/10. I had him and he's ok.

Rhonda?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> yeah he's gross. I like Bertha though.
> 
> Lopez is a 7/10. I had him and he's ok.
> 
> Rhonda?



what is she.... weird albino? 3/10 and that corset, blechhhhh

Renee


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> what is she.... weird albino? 3/10 and that corset, blechhhhh
> 
> Renee



2/10 since I like Rhonda more.

Hazel?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

9/10 cutie.

Ken?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> 2/10 since I like Rhonda more.
> 
> Hazel?



the unibrow is a dumb tool to try to make her more likable... 1/10
Renee always reminds me of a drugged out sister to Merengue, so I think she's hilarious.... Rhonda looks like a stripper lol

Ken is pretty cool! he's on back up for my new town if I need a new smug (but I also used Broffina so no two chickens either) 8/10

Peanut!


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

Peanut is 10/10. Her and Flora are my peppies!

Tia?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Peanut is 10/10. Her and Flora are my peppies!
> 
> Tia?



Teapot elephant thing.... ehhh, i think its funny 6/10

Eloise


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

I don't like the elephants. 0/10

Lyman?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> I don't like the elephants. 0/10
> 
> Lyman?



he was a beeyatch when I had him.... he became more annoying and swore me off koalas.... 4/10

Claudia


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

0/10 pass.

Zell?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> he was a beeyatch when I had him.... he became more annoying and swore me off koalas.... 4/10
> 
> Claudia



She was original 5 for me. The 2nd villager I ever voided so 2/10 lol

Zell is 7/10

Deena?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

1/10 she's nothing special.

Scoot?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Claudia is so fun and interesting!

Deena.... looking up.... I thought that was a boy.... why would they pick that color!!!
like a 2/10

Scoot looks....a little.... special.... 1/10

Timbra


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Claudia is so fun and interesting!
> 
> Deena.... looking up.... I thought that was a boy.... why would they pick that color!!!
> like a 2/10
> ...



3/10 not too into sheep

Miranda?


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 4, 2016)

0/10 
I don't really like that villager 
Mira?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

jasond3 said:


> 0/10
> I don't really like that villager
> Mira?



if you were referring to Timbra thats fine.... she is my unloved gem 
Mira pisses me off, because so many people love her and she looks like a huge derp 1/10
Miranda is pretty neat looking! but I'm not a fan of pink 4/10

Sterling


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> if you were referring to Timbra thats fine.... she is my unloved gem
> Mira pisses me off, because so many people love her and she looks like a huge derp 1/10
> Miranda is pretty neat looking! but I'm not a fan of pink 4/10
> 
> Sterling



Sterling is 6/10 lol

Kiki?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> Sterling is 6/10 lol
> 
> Kiki?



Kiki was one of my original GC townies! love the Argylye, wish I could fit her in somewhere 8/10

Mitzi


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> if you were referring to Timbra thats fine.... she is my unloved gem
> Mira pisses me off, because so many people love her and she looks like a huge derp 1/10
> Miranda is pretty neat looking! but I'm not a fan of pink 4/10
> 
> Sterling



Lol okay, you sound like you are pissed off right now

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> Kiki was one of my original GC townies! love the Argylye, wish I could fit her in somewhere 8/10
> 
> Mitzi



8/10 I like Mitzi

- - - Post Merge - - -

Stitches (stitchie) ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

That nickname I gave him is cool


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

jasond3 said:


> Lol okay, you sound like you are pissed off right now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



I had Stitches early on. He's a 6/10 cuz he got boring.

Papi?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

jasond3 said:


> Lol okay, you sound like you are pissed off right now
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Stitches is another one, I just could never.... he followed me around my city folk and GC towns.... and always said just the dumbest things and gave me the worst presents
Plus the whole stuffed bear thing doesn't appeal to me... 0/10 he got the extra negative because everyone freaking loves him too.... ugh

and yeah for some reason every time I look at Mira's stupid face I get angry


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I had Stitches early on. He's a 6/10 cuz he got boring.
> 
> Papi?



Isn't he the horse? 
7/10 he's okay

Chrissy?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I had Stitches early on. He's a 6/10 cuz he got boring.
> 
> Papi?



Lord double ninja'd lol! Papi is 7/10 love and want him
Chrissy and Francine both annoy me, because like why? what are they? rabbits? you keep picking my least favorite villagers lol chrissy is worse of the two 1/10

Bettina


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Lord double ninja'd lol! Papi is 7/10 love and want him
> Chrissy and Francine both annoy me, because like why? what are they? rabbits? you keep picking my least favorite villagers lol chrissy is worse of the two 1/10
> 
> Bettina


Lol sorry it's just I like those villagers except for Mira I only kept her for pwps
Bettina is okay 
6/10
Goldie!


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Lord double ninja'd lol! Papi is 7/10 love and want him
> Chrissy and Francine both annoy me, because like why? what are they? rabbits? you keep picking my least favorite villagers lol chrissy is worse of the two 1/10
> 
> Bettina



I see her in dream towns and she's 7/10.

Oh and Goldie is 9/10. It would've hurt to let her go if I wasn't buzzed.

Kitt?


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> I see her in dream towns and she's 7/10.
> 
> Oh and Goldie is 9/10. It would've hurt to let her go if I wasn't buzzed.
> 
> Kitt?


I see her in dream towns too!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

0/10 nope.

Flora?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

Goldie is ok.... I mean how do you not love labs? but I don't like the dogs in general.... 5/10
Kitt is sweet! first kangaroo I had! 6/10
Flora is too much sometimes, like eating too much cotton candy.... 4/10

O'Hare


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Goldie is ok.... I mean how do you not love labs? but I don't like the dogs in general.... 5/10
> Kitt is sweet! first kangaroo I had! 6/10
> Flora is too much sometimes, like eating too much cotton candy.... 4/10
> 
> O'Hare



9/10 
O'hare is cool but he moved away 
Bunnie?

- - - Post Merge - - -

He isn't obtained anymore


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

jasond3 said:


> 9/10
> O'hare is cool but he moved away
> Bunnie?
> 
> ...



Bunnie's eyes weird me out! 4/10
Roscoe


----------



## jasond3 (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> Bunnie's eyes weird me out! 4/10
> Roscoe



Lol she looks like an apple bunny
Roscoe maybe 5/10 

Maple?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

jasond3 said:


> Lol she looks like an apple bunny
> Roscoe maybe 5/10
> 
> Maple?



she looks like a cutiesy porcelain doll bear thing.... I don't hate it 6.5/10
Tabby


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> she looks like a cutiesy porcelain doll bear thing.... I don't hate it 6.5/10
> Tabby



2/10 never experienced her so not fond of her.

Marina?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 4, 2016)

AndyP08 said:


> 2/10 never experienced her so not fond of her.
> 
> Marina?



I thought Marina was pretty cute! but she wouldn't plot reset for me!!! 6/10
yeah Tabby is a monstrosity.... I had a CF town start with her and Stitches and I almost burned the game after that

Cheri


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

toadsworthy said:


> I thought Marina was pretty cute! but she wouldn't plot reset for me!!! 6/10
> yeah Tabby is a monstrosity.... I had a CF town start with her and Stitches and I almost burned the game after that
> 
> Cheri



Cheri is 7/10. She's very presentable.  Like I said, though, Peanut and Flora are my peppy girls.

Chevre?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10 Chevre is the best goat and is a little underrated

Rudy?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

survivorfan111100 said:


> 8/10 Chevre is the best goat and is a little underrated
> 
> Rudy?



8/10 a good jock

Poncho?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10 I like him.

Cherry?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> 8/10 I like him.
> 
> Cherry?



8/10 a good uchi

Pecan?


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10
She's okay 
Filbert ?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 such a cute lazy.

Kyle?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

6/10 nothing special to me

Ricky?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10 I like him.

Yuka?


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 4, 2016)

9/10 Cute ! 
Gayle ?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 cuter! c:

Chrissy?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10, I like Francine more. <3

Papi


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 loooove Papi.

Mint?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 4, 2016)

6/10

wolfgang


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10 
Bob ?


----------



## Oliver#40000 (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 love him
Butch ?


----------



## P. Star (Mar 4, 2016)

5/10
Tia?


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 4, 2016)

Cuuuuutie patooootie 
10/10
Fauna?


----------



## CluelessMayor (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 Sooo cutee 

Bruce?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

6/10 decent looking deer, but my least favorite one

Olivia?


----------



## freqrexy (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10 - Can't say I had her in town (in fact it would be nice to), but she looks just lovely on the cover of KK Bazaar in that nice flowing dress <3

Okay, my turn: Ribbot! xD


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10 Cool design, I don't know his personality though! 

Bam?


----------



## pipty (Mar 4, 2016)

5/10 overrated

Blanche?


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10 I like her 
Blaire ?


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps (Mar 4, 2016)

9/10 She's cute as a button! 

Wart Jr.?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

0/10 ugly frog

Tangy?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 4, 2016)

0/10

BONES?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10

Static


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 such a sweetie omg
Ruby?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 I love her since she's been in my town for more than a year

Skye?


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 4, 2016)

6/10 cute design, but don't know her too well.

Frobert?


----------



## Leen (Mar 4, 2016)

3/10

Chief


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 such an adorable wolf

Eugene


----------



## Whisper (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 

Eugene is one of my most favorite villagers!

Doc


----------



## Mints (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10 Never had him but he seems like a cute rabbit

Blanche?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

9/10, love her design!

Bob


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

Double post....


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 One of my favorites, and he has been in my town for ages.

Kyle


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10 he's cool.

Gabi?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Mar 4, 2016)

meh, shes cute 
8/10

Julian?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 ♥♥

Drift?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 4, 2016)

5/10 there are better looking frogs imo

Marcel


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

Meh 4/10

Cookie?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

2/10 not a fan of clowns and mimes.

Pancetti?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

2/10

Pate


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 4, 2016)

3/10 I don't really care for the ducks...

Lobo?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10 He's cool.

Hazel?


----------



## ACNLOswald (Mar 4, 2016)

4/10 that squirrel unibrow tho

Eugene?


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 4, 2016)

6/10 he's pretty cool, his sunglasses are funny XD

Ankha...


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

5/10, She's ok

Filbert


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 love Filbert so much

Tipper


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

1/10, Got on my nerves back in Wild World like everyone else have on there....

Rudy


----------



## Licorice (Mar 4, 2016)

7/10 He's kinda cute but meh to me.

Curlos


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

9/10

Mira


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

Double post....


----------



## ellienoise (Mar 4, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> 9/10
> 
> Mira



9/10 Adorable sailor venus rabbit!

Cobb <3


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

4/10 I like how he is basically a mad scientist 

Chief?


----------



## meows (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10 He's definitely on the top of my cranky list. 

Gala?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10 great pig!

Tom


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

9/10 my favorite cranky cat by far

Whitney?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

0/10, Don't like her...

Wolfgang


----------



## Potadd (Mar 4, 2016)

8/10 she's graceful and elegant 

has punchy been done yet?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

Potadd said:


> 8/10 she's graceful and elegant 8
> 
> has punchy been done yet?



8/10 for Wolfgang
7/10 for Punchy

Puddles


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

Potadd said:


> 8/10 she's graceful and elegant
> 
> has punchy been done yet?



I said him like yesterday, but it's ok to repeat.

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10 cute frog but overshadowed by better peppies

Aurora?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 one of the best yet overlooked normals

Gayle


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

6/10

Merry


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 4, 2016)

AccfSally said:


> 6/10
> 
> Merry



7/10 she was cool but I have better peppies on my love list

Speaking of which...

Peanut


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 4, 2016)

10/10 cutiepie!

Derwin


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 4, 2016)

0/10 I don't like ducks that much

Cube?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

7/10

Ken


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2016)

4/10 I don't like the chickens. But he's alright.

Doc?


----------



## heartdrops (Mar 5, 2016)

2/10 I don't like chickens but his color scheme and ninja theme is pretty cool.

Melba?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10 my favorite koala next to Alice, sooo cute

Vesta?


----------



## Georgia :) (Mar 5, 2016)

7/10 cute but never had her
Goldie?


----------



## Fresco3332 (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10 She is one of my favourites in my town.

Elmer?


----------



## ashnoona (Mar 5, 2016)

Eh 3/10

I don't really care about the horses or ducks in this game cx


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 5, 2016)

mitzi?


----------



## Candyapple (Mar 5, 2016)

snoozit said:


> mitzi?


10/10 she looks like my cat in real life, haha and beside that, super pretty and nice coloring

Henry?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10

Biskit


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 5, 2016)

4/10 he just moved out of my town and I was excited because when he moved in he ruined my perfect peach orchard 

Bunnie


----------



## CluelessMayor (Mar 5, 2016)

8/10 sooo cutee

Maelle


----------



## galaxysparks (Mar 5, 2016)

5/10. I'm not a big fan of snooty villagers, and I don't really like her design.

Rosie?


----------



## Starfireten (Mar 5, 2016)

9/10 I wish I had her in my town cause I remember when I had her back in the old days and she's so cute!!!

Cookie?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 5, 2016)

5/10

Sylvia? ♥


----------



## tae (Mar 5, 2016)

5/10 i'm kinda indifferent toward em. ~

celia?


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 5, 2016)

6/10 She's cute but idk..

Frita?


----------



## Starlight (Mar 5, 2016)

4/10
she kinda freaks me out

pashmina?


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 5, 2016)

5/10 

Daisy?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10 Great Dog!

Jacques?


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 5, 2016)

0/10 moved into all of my towns, all the time. So he got quite annoying. 
Joey?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 5, 2016)

0/10

He could've been cute, but I hate his eyes.

Pudge


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

3/10

Kevin


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 5, 2016)

3.5/10 I don't really like the pigs :/

Frank


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 5, 2016)

6/10 Possibly seems like a villager that might fit with my town

Bob


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

7/10

Great joke character, but Punchy is the better man

Rolf


----------



## Licorice (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10 Easily one of my favorite crankies.

Nibbles


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10, cutiepie!

Ed


----------



## Becca617 (Mar 5, 2016)

9/10, he's adorable <3

Roscoe?


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

8/10 because the emo

Vesta


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2016)

5/10

Lopez?


----------



## Beardo (Mar 5, 2016)

4/10

Hans


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 5, 2016)

11/10

Jambette?


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

-6/10

Alfonso?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

3/10

Bubbles


----------



## ZebraQueen (Mar 5, 2016)

8/10
nice hippo

Cranston


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

4/10

Sprinkle


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 5, 2016)

8.5/10 suuuuper cute but not for my town

Carmen


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

5/10 kinda meh

Elmer


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

9/10

Pango


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 5, 2016)

3/10 she's on the bottom of my list for peppies.

Goldie


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

9/10

Peaches


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

3/10

Bill


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 5, 2016)

9/10 love him

Bertha


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 5, 2016)

Ew. 0/10

Sally?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10 <3

Bluebear


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 5, 2016)

8/10 *Sally is a solid 9 almost 10 for me lol*

Poppy


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10

Ruby


----------



## Taj (Mar 5, 2016)

4/10

Kitty


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10 I will get Kitty when I'm over the squirrel town. So underrated and snooty.

Blanche


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10 love her design

Molly


----------



## P. Star (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10 so cute!
Lily?


----------



## Blueskyy (Mar 5, 2016)

10/10 I love this frog!!!!!

Aurora


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10 the penguins are alright.

Del?


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 6, 2016)

5/10 not the biggest fan of the alligators

Freya?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

Meh probably 7/10.

Dotty?


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 6, 2016)

8/10 I liked her, but then realized her eyes get bright red when she pings/wants to say something.. creeped me out lol.

Mint


----------



## marshmallow71 (Mar 6, 2016)

0/10 Super UGLY!!!

Cookie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

0/10 bad memories with her.
Gaston?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10

Pippy


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

2/10 she's not cute.

Lopez?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10, I've like 7 amiibo cards of him..I think.

Tom


----------



## Shawna (Mar 6, 2016)

4/10 Meh...

Kabuki? <3


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10 I love pretty much all the cats

Sterling


----------



## Plupap (Mar 6, 2016)

5/10 Don't like but don't dislike

Boomer


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2016)

2/10

Rhonda


----------



## Taj (Mar 6, 2016)

2/10

Snake


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2016)

9/10

Bob


----------



## Taj (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10 This is like the 7th time I've done Bob


Charlise


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2016)

4/10

Bud


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10
Charlise?


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10
Charlise?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 6, 2016)

2/10

Caroline


----------



## Starlight (Mar 6, 2016)

8/10, she's one of the more interesting squirrels! i love how bright she is

bruce?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10 I like her.

Bob?


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 6, 2016)

3/10

Annalisa


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 6, 2016)

7/10 I like her colors c:

Cousteau


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 6, 2016)

6/10, tbh I'm sure what I think of him.

Bonbon


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 6, 2016)

Love her 10/10

Cole?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2016)

7/10

Bones?


----------



## padfoot6 (Mar 7, 2016)

7/10 Super cute!

Phil?


----------



## Cheburashka (Mar 7, 2016)

1/10 

Graham?


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 7, 2016)

1/10 ugly hamster IMO

Sprinkle?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 7, 2016)

-10/10, I hate her!

Moose


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 7, 2016)

0/10 I hate mice

Vesta?


----------



## toadsworthy (Mar 7, 2016)

Her coloring is pretty cool! 7/10

Timbra


----------



## Shawna (Mar 7, 2016)

5/10 - She has a cool "design", but I'm neutral on her.

Mathilda?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 7, 2016)

4/10

Diva?


----------



## Chicha (Mar 7, 2016)

5/10 - she's not bad but not on my favorite list either.

Pancetti?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 7, 2016)

8/10

Used to hate her, but I really like her now!


Maple


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 7, 2016)

such a cutie 10/10

Gabi?


----------



## Shawna (Mar 7, 2016)

5/10

Rooney?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 7, 2016)

4/10

Bree


----------



## Plupap (Mar 7, 2016)

8/10

I have her in my town, and she was a dreamie but she's only okay.

Mallary


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 7, 2016)

5/10 She's kinda cute but I don't care for the ducks

Maple


----------



## Licorice (Mar 7, 2016)

8/10 Really cute but boring. 

Drift


----------



## Tommy89 (Mar 7, 2016)

Kind of cute, but also kind of....strange. I like him, though

6/10

Boomer


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 8, 2016)

6/10

Frobert?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 8, 2016)

6/10


Mildily cute, but not memorable.


Bangle


----------



## Vickie (Mar 8, 2016)

♥_ 7/10, had to look it up, I've never heard of him before, 
but pretty cute c:
What about Pudge?  _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## pastel_doge (Mar 8, 2016)

9/10 but maybe lower bc i have mixed emotions. he's adorable~!! but at the same time i hate him. idk?????
nan?


----------



## Brooke_the_Phoenix (Mar 8, 2016)

7/10 I have her in my town and she's really nice, but not that memorable, and I won't miss her that much when she's gone.

Cherry?


----------



## Vickie (Mar 8, 2016)

♥_ 6/10, had her in my town before and she is pretty cute c:
What about Shep? _♥
~♚Vickie​


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 8, 2016)

6/10 nice design but pretty bland to me

Willow?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 8, 2016)

8/10

Drago


----------



## punkinpie (Mar 8, 2016)

8/10

Lionel?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 8, 2016)

5/10

Used to despise him, but he's slightly growing on me.

Robin


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 8, 2016)

7/10 pretty bird

Frita?


----------



## Merino (Mar 8, 2016)

0/10 I like sheep but not ones that are made out of burgers and fries >:'3

Kidd the Goat?


----------



## punkinpie (Mar 8, 2016)

4/10

ehh... Not the best.

Celia?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 8, 2016)

9/10 She's cute, even more so with the fan art.

Frobert?


----------



## punkinpie (Mar 8, 2016)

8/10

gr8 m8

Henry?


----------



## Cheburashka (Mar 8, 2016)

6/10

Not a dreamie but one of two frogs I actually like.

Papi?


----------



## otomatoe (Mar 8, 2016)

9/10

I love horses and he looks cute with the round eyes 

Cherri?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 8, 2016)

8/10- Not a dreamie, but there isn't anything wrong with her!


Fuchsia


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 8, 2016)

5/10, meh...

Bones


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 8, 2016)

7/10 cool dog

Coco?


----------



## AccfSally (Mar 8, 2016)

10/10

Rodeo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Mar 8, 2016)

9/10 I've never seen him before but I really like him! Maybe I'll add him to my list of dreamies...?

Jeremiah?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 8, 2016)

8/10- He's nice! like the colors!


Midge


----------



## Licorice (Mar 8, 2016)

10/10 2cute

Annalise?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 8, 2016)

7/10 I really like her, and she's one of my favorite horses. I just don't like that she and Annalisa have near identical names.

Speaking of near identical names: Tammi the Monkey!


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 8, 2016)

7/10 I like her but I'm not in love with her either, still cute though!

Pashmina!


----------



## Beardo (Mar 8, 2016)

9/10

Moose


----------



## Crash (Mar 8, 2016)

2/10, im not a fan, but at least he's not rizzo D:
lolly?​


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 8, 2016)

10/10
my favorite normal. by far. omg so adorable <3


cherry?

on a side note... woa. redirected to the basement. o.o
it's like a whole new world.


----------



## jiny (Mar 8, 2016)

7/10

lolly?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 9, 2016)

7/10 

O'Hare?


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

4/10

annalise?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 9, 2016)

5/10

Diana


----------



## survivorfan111100 (Mar 9, 2016)

9/10 very pretty deer who goes perfect with her house 

Cole?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

9/10

Roscoe?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 9, 2016)

My favorite cranky. 10/10

Bruce?


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

5/10

Boomer?


----------



## BetaChorale (Mar 9, 2016)

is that the pilot dude? he kinda looks cool but he looks perpetually sick.
6/10

Poncho


----------



## jiny (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10

goldie?


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 9, 2016)

MY FAVOURITE 10/10

Shep?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10 he's the cutest 

Erik?


----------



## CuteYuYu (Mar 9, 2016)

10/10 Erik's a cutie<3


Wolfgang?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

10/10 loveeeeee

Kyle?


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Mar 10, 2016)

8/10, he's pretty cute. 

Francine?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 10, 2016)

10/10 she's one of my dreamies.

Chrissy?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 10, 2016)

10/10 always liked her c:

Pudge?


----------



## brookethecat (Mar 12, 2016)

7/10

Chevre?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

She's the only good looking goat. 7/10

Cole?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 13, 2016)

4/10

Velma


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 13, 2016)

2/10.

Gabi?


----------



## Soniaa (Mar 13, 2016)

6/10

Ankha?


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 13, 2016)

8/10

Deirdre?


----------



## RainbowCherry (Mar 13, 2016)

6/10

Poncho?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

boring design. 5/10

Joey?


----------



## Jay363 (Mar 15, 2016)

7/10 Haven't heard of him before, but he is such a cute lil ducky!! I love ducks lol. 

Erik?


----------



## ConsultingPotato (Mar 15, 2016)

8/10 I think he's pretty cool.

Papi?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 15, 2016)

Love Papi 10/10

Bam?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Mar 16, 2016)

Cute!

Ankha?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 16, 2016)

I know she's popular but she's just meh to me, still looks cute though 7/10

flora?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 16, 2016)

she's pretty cute. 6/10

Curt?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 16, 2016)

6/10 One of the better bears.


Blanche


----------



## Katattacc (Mar 16, 2016)

9/10 she is super cute but not my fave.

Tangy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 20, 2016)

I'm trying to move her out right now. She's alright though. 6/10

Yuka?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm trying to move her out right now. She's alright though. 6/10

Yuka?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops lol


----------



## Dim (Mar 20, 2016)

8/10 One of my very first villagers on the Animal Crossing series.


Drift?



Katattacc said:


> 9/10 she is super cute but not my fave.
> 
> Tangy?
> View attachment 167159



This is a nice really shot. c:


----------



## Katattacc (Mar 20, 2016)

Nox said:


> This is a nice really shot. c:



Thanks it's actually a gif of her singing and dancing, it's not mine tho.

Drift get's a 7/10, he's really cute but i am not personally a fan of the frog villagers.

How about Kiki?


----------



## Kanaa (Mar 20, 2016)

9/10

-1 point bc she left me :<


lolly


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10 so cute ♥


Zell?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10

Stitches?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 20, 2016)

10/10

Lobo?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

I like him 7/10

Bonbon?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

8/10

tabby?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

Ehh.. 2/10

Patty?


----------



## PastelPrincess (Mar 21, 2016)

6/10 good enough character design but her nostrils are pretty big

Scoot?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

He's my dreamie. ♥ 10/10

Molly?


----------



## Katattacc (Mar 21, 2016)

10/10 she's in my town and i think one of the cutest villagers in the game

Annalise?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

10/10 she's adorable

dotty?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 21, 2016)

6/10

Quillson


----------



## wow-egg (Mar 21, 2016)

mehh 3/10

Hugh?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 21, 2016)

6/10

Deli


----------



## Aquari (Mar 21, 2016)

10/10 would rate again


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 21, 2016)

erm, since you didn't put down a villager to rate I'll use Ankha from your avi~
7/10

Naomi?


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Mar 21, 2016)

5/10

Roald?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 21, 2016)

6/10

gabi?


----------



## davidlblack (Mar 21, 2016)

5/10

Grizzly?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

5/10

Cherry?


----------



## wow-egg (Mar 21, 2016)

8/10

Bree?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 21, 2016)

2/10

Papi?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10

pancetti?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

5/10

spork?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 22, 2016)

1/10

Rizzo?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 22, 2016)

1/10

alice


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

3/10

Zell?


----------



## visibleghost (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10!! :>

diva


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

1/10

gayle


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 22, 2016)

6/10

Shari


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10 

pietro


----------



## Dim (Mar 22, 2016)

6/10 creative design but eh

Cheif?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

8/10 

Super cute, but personality is a bust for me. 

Flurry?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 22, 2016)

Meh, seen her in my campsite a few times. Not a fan of hamsters. 3/10

Genji


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 22, 2016)

Oh my gosh! I've never seen Genji, he looks so cute! Plus, I love jock villagers! :3 9/10

Gaston?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 22, 2016)

1/10 Don't like Gaston at all. He seems kinda creepy imo lol

Ribbot


----------



## Aquari (Mar 22, 2016)

7/10 i've made a house for him in happy home acadamy, he looks so cute in glasses!!!

jambette


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 22, 2016)

2/10 im not a fan of frogs u.u

Bruce?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 23, 2016)

7/10

Rod?


----------



## Akira-chan (Mar 23, 2016)

9/10 A really cute jock i've had!


Hamlet?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

7/10

Naomi?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 23, 2016)

4/10 looks like a bi*ch tbh 

Margie?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 23, 2016)

10/10 for cuteness. I also liked her in the ac movie. c:

Flora?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

8/10 
I've never had her, but she looks like a sweetie!


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 24, 2016)

^ Did not post a villager lol

I will agree about Flora though. I usually don't like peppy villagers but I used to have Flora and didn't mind her.

Skye?


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 24, 2016)

Oh my bad  

9/10 love wolf villagers

Jacques?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 24, 2016)

5/10

Monty


----------



## wow-egg (Mar 25, 2016)

4/10, never had him o:

Fuchsia?


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2016)

5/10 not a fan of the color scheme 

shep


----------



## ForestaNinfa (Mar 25, 2016)

10/10 love shep 

Bluebear?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

3/10

flurry?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 25, 2016)

10/10 the cutest ~

Zell?


----------



## tokkio (Mar 25, 2016)

4/10 

genji


----------



## Plupap (Mar 25, 2016)

0/10 I hate him! Ugly.


Kitt


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 25, 2016)

0/10

charlise?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 25, 2016)

4/10

Not terrible. Sorta cute.


Violet


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Mar 25, 2016)

2/10
Not a big fan of Gorillas.



Gladys?


----------



## Plupap (Mar 25, 2016)

5/10 Neutral to her.


Victoria?


----------



## Hobbitonvillager (Mar 26, 2016)

3/10 the mask is weird and I'm not a fan of horse villagers. 

Zucker.


----------



## Aquari (Mar 26, 2016)

8/10

genji


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 26, 2016)

3/10

Opal?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 27, 2016)

3/10

Axel


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

0/10

Zucker?


----------



## Ploom (Mar 27, 2016)

Ehh, 5/10. I like the octopi but he is #3 on the list 



Cranston<3 ?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

He's pretty cool looking 7/10

penelope?


----------



## Chrystina (Mar 27, 2016)

9/10 such a cute mouse and the bow <33

Rod?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2016)

5/10 he's not the worst.

Cole?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2016)

6/10 he looks pretty snazzy

Hugh?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 28, 2016)

6/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Dim (Mar 28, 2016)

10/10 One of my favorites

Sly?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 28, 2016)

He's so cute. 10/10

Winnie?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

0//10 oh my god that demon horse

renee?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 28, 2016)

1/10

Rudy


----------



## Late Night Thoughts (Mar 28, 2016)

7/10 He's cute, but I tend to dislike jocks. 

Lucha


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

0/10

stinky?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Mar 28, 2016)

7/10
He has a cute design *^*


Punchy?


----------



## Taj (Mar 28, 2016)

9/10 better than bob imo so kill me later

Iggy? (This is literally that one villager I always forget about)


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

8/10

chevre?


----------



## ellarella (Mar 28, 2016)

i love her, 9/10

velma?


----------



## Fjoora (Mar 28, 2016)

3/10 I would never actively keep her and would probably usher her out of my town as fast as possible.

Bonbon?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

8/10

queenie?


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 28, 2016)

3/10

O'Hare?


----------



## DiamondAbsoul (Mar 28, 2016)

Givin' me flashbacks of destroyed hybrids...
4/10

Agent S?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 30, 2016)

2/10

Elmer


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 30, 2016)

6/10

Henry?


----------



## quietly-stuttered (Mar 31, 2016)

2/10 he's cute but I don't care for the frogs in game :<

Ed?


----------



## Finnian (Mar 31, 2016)

4/10. Cute, but I don't like the horses?

Graham?


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

3/10 he's okay

Melba?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 31, 2016)

3/10

Rolf


----------



## Fizzii (Mar 31, 2016)

4/10

Molly?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 31, 2016)

10/10 too cute for this world. ♥

Alli?


----------



## Cascade (Mar 31, 2016)

3/10 i dislike alligators.

Maple?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 31, 2016)

10/10 she's very cute too.

Curt?


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Apr 1, 2016)

5/10, don't really like the bears.

Bluebear?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 1, 2016)

2/10. ew

willow?


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 1, 2016)

9/10 shes the best sheep out of all of them

Lopez?


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 1, 2016)

4/10 because I prefer the villager I'm about to mention 

Zell?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

8/10 what a lil cutie

Henry?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 1, 2016)

2/10

Rudy


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 1, 2016)

8/10

Molly?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

6/10

Poppy?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 1, 2016)

6/10

Aurora


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

5/10

Lily?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 1, 2016)

5/10

Marcel


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 1, 2016)

7/10

Bree?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 1, 2016)

3/10

Daisy?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 2, 2016)

7/10

Chops


----------



## ellarella (Apr 2, 2016)

5/10

Cyrano?


----------



## Dim (Apr 2, 2016)

5/10

Jane?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 2, 2016)

7/10

gladys?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 2, 2016)

6/10

Teddy


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

He's alright. 7/10

Keaton?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 3, 2016)

5/10

Genji?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

2/10

Bunnie?


----------



## tae (Apr 3, 2016)

0/10 i cannot stand her. 

pashmina?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 3, 2016)

I like her. 7/10

Portia?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 3, 2016)

8/10

Kitty?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Apr 4, 2016)

3/10

cranston?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Apr 4, 2016)

^^^

9.5 out of 10. She's great, and one person compared her to Rarity!

How about Molly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2016)

9/10, one of my favorite dreamies ;')

*Yuka*?


----------



## pipty (Apr 4, 2016)

koala/10 <3

blanche?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 4, 2016)

8/10

Olivia?


----------



## pipty (Apr 4, 2016)

5/10 i love cats but they're overrated in this game

phoebe?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10 she's cute

mitzi?


----------



## k.k.lucario (Apr 4, 2016)

5/10

Whitney <3


----------



## Heyden (Apr 4, 2016)

7/10

Kitt?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 4, 2016)

4/10

Anabelle?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 5, 2016)

6/10

Poppy?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 5, 2016)

8/10

Deirdre?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 5, 2016)

5/10

Harry?


----------



## Dim (Apr 6, 2016)

0/10 THAT DAMN MUSTACHE!

Ribbot?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 6, 2016)

6/10

Puddles?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 6, 2016)

4/10

Shari


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

0/10

Cherry?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 6, 2016)

8/10

Flurry?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

2/10

Portia?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 6, 2016)

6/10

Kiki?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 6, 2016)

8/10 I like your avatar btw.

Tangy?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 7, 2016)

2/10

Skye


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 7, 2016)

6/10

Frita?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

5/10

Daisy?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 7, 2016)

9/10

Rolf?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 7, 2016)

6/10

Bruce?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10

Elvis?


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10

Tank?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 8, 2016)

7/10

Ruby?


----------



## Dim (Apr 8, 2016)

10/10

Gaston?


----------



## OverRatedcx (Apr 8, 2016)

4/10 his mustache looks like it could come alive any second ;-;

Deirdre?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 8, 2016)

9/10

Paula?


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 8, 2016)

3/10

Victoria?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

1/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Felicity?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 8, 2016)

8/10

Willow?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 8, 2016)

6/10 Coco?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 8, 2016)

6/10

Gabi?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

5/10

Merry?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 8, 2016)

2/10

Papi?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 8, 2016)

0/10

Rosie!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 8, 2016)

10/10

Roscoe?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 8, 2016)

9/10 Jambette?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 8, 2016)

0/10

Diva?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 8, 2016)

0/10 

Elise?


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 8, 2016)

1/10

Bangle?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 8, 2016)

5/10

Del?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 8, 2016)

6/10

Deli


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

4/10

Mira


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 9, 2016)

8/10

Sterling?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

4/10

ankha?


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 9, 2016)

10/10 I love Ankha she's one of my dreamies!!

Purrl?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

7/10

Beau?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 9, 2016)

cute but boring. 5/10

Camofrog?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 9, 2016)

4/10

Low tier

Tabbi


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 10, 2016)

7/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Trip (Apr 10, 2016)

6/10
Papi?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 11, 2016)

4/10

Cherry


----------



## Mayor-Glacier (Apr 11, 2016)

7.5/10. Never had her but she's one of the better uchis in my opinion and I like her colour scheme 

Marcel?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 11, 2016)

4/10

Kyle?


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Apr 11, 2016)

9/10 He's an adorable wolfy and I love smugs! <3

O'hare?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 11, 2016)

4/10

Cookie


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 11, 2016)

9/10

Beau?


----------



## DiamondAbsoul (Apr 11, 2016)

7/10 Not a dreamie or anything, but he has one of the better looks out of all the deer.

Eugene?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 11, 2016)

3/10

Egbert?


----------



## Shawna (Apr 11, 2016)

5/10 He's okay.

Apollo? <3


----------



## DiamondAbsoul (Apr 11, 2016)

10/10 aaaaAAAAAAAAA

How about Kid Cat?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 11, 2016)

8/10

Cookie?


----------



## Mayor Snowball (Apr 11, 2016)

8/10

Vladimir?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 12, 2016)

2/10

Mitzi


----------



## Usuals (Apr 12, 2016)

7/10 

Moe?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 12, 2016)

8/10 

Walt?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 12, 2016)

0/10

Joey?


----------



## Usuals (Apr 12, 2016)

5/10.
Jay?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 13, 2016)

6/10

Snake


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

5/10

Katt?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 13, 2016)

0/10
Who?

Aurora~


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 13, 2016)

4/10

Tammy?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 13, 2016)

7/10

Gala?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 14, 2016)

5/10

Tabbi?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 14, 2016)

0/10

Olivia?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Apr 14, 2016)

6/10

Opal


----------



## Usuals (Apr 14, 2016)

7/10

Samson?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Apr 14, 2016)

5.5/10 Flurry


----------



## ok.sean (Apr 14, 2016)

6/10 Zell?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 14, 2016)

8/10

Fauna?


----------



## Aria Nook Violet (Apr 14, 2016)

10/10. I love Zell
Jay?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 15, 2016)

6

Lopez


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

10/10

Mira?


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

5/10
Jeremiah?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

6/10

Chadder?


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

1/10 ugh hate him
Anchovy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

0/10

Vic?


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

2/10
Cheri?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

10/10

Maple?


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

10/10
Kabuki?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

1/10 I don't really like cat villagers.

Papi?


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

10/10

Francine?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

10/10 She's a dreamie

Apple?


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

5/10 kinda cute
vladimir?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 16, 2016)

Eh, 5/10 mainly because he's pink.

Flurry?


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

7/10

Pietro?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 16, 2016)

0

Diva


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)

0/10

Lily?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 17, 2016)

8/10

Bree?


----------



## Trip (Apr 17, 2016)

2/10

Cranston?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 17, 2016)

5/10

Molly?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 17, 2016)

10/10

Tangy?


----------



## ChibiLion (Apr 18, 2016)

10/10 Because, oranges






Sprinkle?


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

2/10 I don't like penguins. :c

Hugh?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 19, 2016)

5/10

Mira


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 19, 2016)

9/10

Kidcat


----------



## Stalfos (Apr 19, 2016)

2/10

Hamphrey


----------



## Cascade (Apr 19, 2016)

6/10

Ken


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 19, 2016)

4/10

Lucy?


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 19, 2016)

4/10

Annalisa?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 19, 2016)

8/10 i love anteaters!

cyrano?


----------



## Licorice (Apr 19, 2016)

10/10 his freckles are cute

Grizzly?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 20, 2016)

6/10

Hippeux


----------



## Trip (Apr 20, 2016)

3/10

Monty?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 20, 2016)

6/10

Julian


----------



## Trip (Apr 20, 2016)

10/10

Skye?


----------



## Vintage Viola (Apr 20, 2016)

7/10 I think she's cute, but she loses points for the weird eyes for me lol.

Goldie?


----------



## Retroself (Apr 20, 2016)

10/10

I FREAKING LOVE GOLDIE!!!

Barold


----------



## StarUrchin (Apr 20, 2016)

5/10 cool office room but weird looking face

Ribbot


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 20, 2016)

7/10 Robot frogs are always cool.

Gigi?


----------



## PASW_MatthewandCameron (Apr 20, 2016)

1/10  I HATE LIPSY FROGS! Such as Jambette and Diva!


Cally?


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 20, 2016)

Never heard of her ^^

Apple?


----------



## Threads (Apr 20, 2016)

Not a huge fan of hamster villagers but she's cute. 6/10

Chow?


----------



## kcarly11 (Apr 20, 2016)

5/10. im not really a fan of him but he's a panda soo  lol

Dotty


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

3/10

Cube


----------



## Heyden (Apr 20, 2016)

6/10

Aurora


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 20, 2016)

8/10

Tangy


----------



## Cascade (Apr 20, 2016)

1000/1000

Lionel


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 20, 2016)

5/10

Kody?


----------



## dudeabides (Apr 20, 2016)

9/10


Hazel...


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10

Kiki


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

10/10 First villager in ac ever.

Cheif?


----------



## Heyden (Apr 21, 2016)

8/10

Yuka


----------



## Dim (Apr 21, 2016)

5/10 My SECOND villager, although she looks weird in acnl :x

Tom?


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10

Goldie?


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

5/10 not a big fan
Rhonda


----------



## Peter (Apr 21, 2016)

2/10, i don't really like the rhinos

Flip?


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

me neither aha. 4/10 i dont like the monkeys either

lionel


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 21, 2016)

3/10

Poppy?


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10
chester


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10

Merengue?


----------



## wow-egg (Apr 21, 2016)

9/10

Rod?


----------



## focus (Apr 21, 2016)

2/10
pekoe


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

1/10

Tom


----------



## kcarly11 (Apr 21, 2016)

3/10 he's ok I prefer other crankies lol and i wouldn't want him in my town if i didn't have Moe

speaking of Moe, how about Moe?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 21, 2016)

7/10

Molly?


----------



## PASW_MatthewandCameron (Apr 21, 2016)

8/10 (That is my sister!)


Cally?


----------



## kcarly11 (Apr 22, 2016)

4/10 well, she isn't terrible but I'd rather have other normal villagers/squirrels than her 

Tiffany


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2016)

5/10 she's not bad but not great either.

Roscoe?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 23, 2016)

6/10

Caroline


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 23, 2016)

8/10

Ed?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 23, 2016)

7/10

Marina


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 24, 2016)

7/10

Pashmina?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 24, 2016)

8/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 24, 2016)

9/10

Frobert


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 24, 2016)

9/10

Aurora


----------



## gappamaki (Apr 24, 2016)

8/10

Agnes


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 25, 2016)

3/10

Puck?


----------



## Trip (Apr 25, 2016)

4/10

Carmen?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2016)

10/10 she's a cutie.

Bonbon?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 25, 2016)

8/10

Tiffany?


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

9/10 I mean those fishnet stockings thooo.

Pippy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2016)

0/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Elov (Apr 25, 2016)

6/10 

Fang?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 25, 2016)

8/10

Rolf


----------



## Dactal (Apr 25, 2016)

5/10 for looks, because ive never had him

Walt? glorious walt..


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

6/10 looks like a cool villager

Buck?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 25, 2016)

4/10 sorry buck

cyrano?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2016)

6/10

Tangy?


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

9/10 very unique

Kitty?


----------



## Dim (Apr 25, 2016)

8/10 I like her but I like Purrl and Ankha better.

Ruby?


----------



## Seroja (Apr 25, 2016)

Awesome!

10/10 Ruby is too cute.

Shep?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 25, 2016)

8/10

Daisy?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 25, 2016)

6/10 she's cute.

Bree?


----------



## Blueskyy (Apr 26, 2016)

7/10

Rhonda


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 26, 2016)

5/10

Bluebear?


----------



## laurenx (Apr 26, 2016)

8/10, she's a cutie

dora?


----------



## Elov (Apr 26, 2016)

7/10 pretty cute

Chester?


----------



## Seroja (Apr 26, 2016)

8/10 very unique and cuddly.

Deidre?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

7/10

Pekoe?


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

5/10 meh

Kid cat?


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 27, 2016)

3/10 got tired of that jock

Joey?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 so cute!

Lucky?


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

9/10 funky

Bluebear?


----------



## Kevinnn (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 Don't get me started on Bluebear

Broccolo?


----------



## ellarella (Apr 27, 2016)

5/10 right in the middle

cyrano?


----------



## Dim (Apr 27, 2016)

6.5/10 kinda don't mind him

Friga?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Apr 27, 2016)

5/10 
She cute but ehhh

Ruby?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 love Ruby

Mott?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

1/10 I don't like the lions.

Whitney?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 27, 2016)

8/10

Chester?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

5/10

Bob


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10

Ankha?


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 27, 2016)

9/10

Kiki


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

8/10

Bunnie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10

Al?


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 27, 2016)

5/10

Walker?


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

7/10
Mira ?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

She's cute. 10/10

Cookie?


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

9/10
Cranston?


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 27, 2016)

7/10 my favorite ostrich

Biskit(poor guy)?


----------



## spCrossing (Apr 27, 2016)

10/10 hes adorable

Kyle?


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

7/10
Lobo?


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 27, 2016)

6/10

Bones?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

I had him in my gamecube town. 10/10

Vic?


----------



## Seroja (Apr 27, 2016)

Hmmm 4/10

Merry?


----------



## brownboy102 (Apr 27, 2016)

6/10

Sparro

if you vote him low i'll know you hate me


----------



## RainbowCherry (Apr 27, 2016)

-11/10

Poncho?


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

0/10
Ruby?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 27, 2016)

6/10

Rudy?


----------



## Stil (Apr 27, 2016)

3/10 
Static?


----------



## PASW_MatthewandCameron (Apr 29, 2016)

7/10 (I love squirrels!)

Cheri


----------



## Cascade (Apr 29, 2016)

8/10

Marina


----------



## AquaStrudel (Apr 29, 2016)

8/10

Mira?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 29, 2016)

100/10

Camofrog


----------



## Trip (Apr 29, 2016)

7/10

Antonio?


----------



## Cascade (Apr 29, 2016)

6/10

Punchy


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 29, 2016)

9/10

Poppy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 30, 2016)

7/10, pretty cute!

Eunice


----------



## Cascade (May 1, 2016)

6/10

Peanut


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

9/10 very cute.

Julian?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 1, 2016)

10/10 Can he be any more majestic?

Pietro?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 1, 2016)

9/10, super cute and charming!

Opal?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 1, 2016)

7.8/10 too much sass from opal

static! (he's one of my favorites)


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

10/10 a great cranky!

Bob?


----------



## Dim (May 1, 2016)

10/10!!!

Biskit?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 1, 2016)

9/10

Canberra?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 1, 2016)

6/10

Lyman?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 2, 2016)

6/10

Maple?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (May 2, 2016)

9.9/10 SO CUTE!

Flurry?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 2, 2016)

10/10 is my dreamie cx

Molly?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 2, 2016)

8/10. Just wish she was a peppy ;n;

Freya?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 2, 2016)

8/10

Apple?


----------



## etsusho (May 2, 2016)

7/10. I just like that she's pink.
Anabelle?


----------



## Breath Mint (May 3, 2016)

3/10

Ken


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 3, 2016)

4/10

Derwin?


----------



## Mink777 (May 3, 2016)

7/10

Marcel?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 3, 2016)

5/10

Walker?


----------



## Mink777 (May 3, 2016)

1.7 billion/10

Fang?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 3, 2016)

8/10

Roscoe?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2016)

6/10

Lobo?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 4, 2016)

7/10

Marcel?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 5, 2016)

10/10!!!

Deirdre?


----------



## Dim (May 5, 2016)

2/10 ew

Freya?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 5, 2016)

5/10 idk the pink looks boring on her

Pudge?


----------



## endlesssky (May 5, 2016)

7/10 hes pretty cute

Marshal?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 6, 2016)

8.5/10, he's super cute but I find him slightly plain

Rasher?


----------



## focus (May 6, 2016)

1/10 blegh
chester?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 6, 2016)

6/10

Monty


----------



## Shinigamii (May 6, 2016)

5/10

Fauna


----------



## Mink777 (May 6, 2016)

6/10

Bruce?


----------



## silicalia (May 6, 2016)

7/10

Jacques??


----------



## Buttonsy (May 6, 2016)

5/10

Lucky?


----------



## jiny (May 6, 2016)

7/10

Cheri?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 7, 2016)

8/10

Maple?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 7, 2016)

9/10

Alice?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

6/10 not as cute as Melba.

Hans?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 8, 2016)

0/10.. for basically all gorillas lmao 

Bunnie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

10/10 cutie

Rudy?


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

3/10 kinda creepy and plain

eugene? (him and bud are so painfully underrated like *** ya sunglasses squad)


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

7/10

Pekoe?


----------



## focus (May 8, 2016)

9/10

bud


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

4/10

Big Top?


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 8, 2016)

4/10

gigi?


----------



## LunarMako (May 8, 2016)

5/10 I had her once. She was alright. Kinda boring. Too girly for me. Those lips though! 

Axel!


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

9/10

Biskit?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 8, 2016)

10/10 creepy looking but god I love him

Bree?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 8, 2016)

She's not bad. 6/10

Cole?


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

7/10

Friga?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 8, 2016)

8/10 probably one of the better looking penguins after Gwen and Sprinkle!!

Lyman?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 8, 2016)

7/10 he looks kinda derpy and cute :3


Samson!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 8, 2016)

6/10 he's not my favourite mouse but he's sorta cute!

Sylvia?


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

3/10

Diva?


----------



## CaityCupcakes10 (May 8, 2016)

5/10 She's nothing special, but it's not like i hate her.

Benedict!


----------



## Buttonsy (May 8, 2016)

5/10

Felicity?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 8, 2016)

8/10 looking like a schoolgirl cat 

Al?


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

5/10

Marcel?


----------



## Cascade (May 8, 2016)

3/10

Curt


----------



## Mink777 (May 8, 2016)

4/10

Rasher?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 9, 2016)

1/10 (only reason it isn't 0/10 is because maybe it would taste good! lol)

Astrid?


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

4/10

Walker?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 9, 2016)

8/10

Drago?


----------



## Zappo09 (May 9, 2016)

8/10

Olivia?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2016)

7/10

Sydney?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 9, 2016)

3/10

Punchy?


----------



## Fleshy (May 9, 2016)

8/10

Anicotti?


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

3/10 ;u;

Moe?


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

1/10

Keaton?


----------



## Zappo09 (May 9, 2016)

3/10

Purrl?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 9, 2016)

Meh 4/10

Bones?


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

1.7 billion/10


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

*coughs*

- - - Post Merge - - -

Aight I guess I'll start this back up

Vesta?


----------



## Mink777 (May 9, 2016)

Oops I forgot to say a villager...

5/10

Rizzo?


----------



## LunarMako (May 9, 2016)

4/10 Kinda cute. Not my type of villager. I had to look them up, didn't even know who they were. 

Cally?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 9, 2016)

4/10 kinda cute (I didn't even mean to copy you those are my exact thoughts! lol)

Jay?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 9, 2016)

2/10

Kyle?


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

5/10

Cranston?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 9, 2016)

7/10 he looks pretty cool

Flo!


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

CatsAreSuperCool said:


> 7/10 he looks pretty cool
> 
> Flo!



10/10 my bab

Muffy?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 9, 2016)

2/10 she looks ugly to me, but a lot of other people like her! 

Queenie!


----------



## axo (May 9, 2016)

2/10 not a fan of ostriches

Moe?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 9, 2016)

5/10 he's a cat which i like but he looks a bit silly xD

Static!!!!!!!


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 10, 2016)

9/10 a great cranky villager.

Wolfgang?


----------



## LunarMako (May 10, 2016)

9/10 Super cute like my dreamie Chief, never had it before though. 

Monty?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 10, 2016)

4/10

Mira?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 10, 2016)

9/10

Marcel?


----------



## Melchoir (May 10, 2016)

3/10. Eeeh. His eyes creep me out a lot.

Sydney?


----------



## Cascade (May 10, 2016)

7/10

Fauna?


----------



## KingKazuma (May 10, 2016)

7/10 Adorable! Super creepy eyes though D: 

Octavian?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 10, 2016)

10/10!

Butch


----------



## CJODell62 (May 10, 2016)

8/10.

What about Apollo?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 10, 2016)

8/10

Bree?


----------



## KingKazuma (May 10, 2016)

7/10 

Spork/Crackle?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 10, 2016)

0/10

Gala?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 12, 2016)

she is cute so 8/10

Dotty?


----------



## AccfSally (May 12, 2016)

8/10

Lucky


----------



## KingKazuma (May 12, 2016)

10/10

Merengue?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 12, 2016)

7/10

Peggy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)

0/10

Hugh?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 12, 2016)

0/10 

Sprinkle?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 12, 2016)

10000000/10

Agnes?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)

Eh 5/10

Joey?


----------



## Cascade (May 12, 2016)

6/10

Marina?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 12, 2016)

She is cute but the octopus villagers are weird to me. 7/10

Harry?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 13, 2016)

1/10

Poppy?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 13, 2016)

8/10

Static?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (May 13, 2016)

99999999999/10 (he's another one of my favorites)

Lolly?


----------



## Trip (May 13, 2016)

8/10

Jeremiah?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 13, 2016)

10/10

Deirdre?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

7/10

Tangy?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

9/10
Ankha?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

9/10

Astrid?


----------



## Stil (May 13, 2016)

7/10
Mira?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 13, 2016)

8/10

Punchy?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 13, 2016)

7/10

Eunice


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

6/10

Mallary?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

4/10

Winnie?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

6/10

Jeremiah?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

7/10

Prince?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 13, 2016)

10/10 he needs to be appreciated more

Kyle?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

8/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 13, 2016)

10/10

Alice?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

7/10

Cole?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

8/10

Chrissy


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

10/10

Francine?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2016)

3/10

Cesar?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

0/10

Violet?


----------



## Zappo09 (May 13, 2016)

1/10

Canberra?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

I like her coloring. She would be great in a fall theme town. 7/10

Monty?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

5/10

Clay?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2016)

8/10(Reminds Me of a Cool Grandpa)

Dizzy?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

6/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2016)

8/10

Fang?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

7/10

Walker?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2016)

infinite/10

Biskit?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

8/10

Scoot?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2016)

9/10

Drake?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

8/10

Pate?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2016)

6/10

Jitters?


----------



## Zappo09 (May 13, 2016)

5/10

Benjamin?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 13, 2016)

He's cute. 8/10

Erik?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2016)

8/10

Beau?


----------



## Cascade (May 13, 2016)

7/10

Annalisa


----------



## Zappo09 (May 13, 2016)

7/10 (Have her in my town)

Olaf?


----------



## Mink777 (May 13, 2016)

5/10

Antonio?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 14, 2016)

2/10

Zucker?


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

9/10
Lolly


----------



## Shinigamii (May 14, 2016)

9/10

Punchy?


----------



## Stil (May 14, 2016)

1/10
Bunnie?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 14, 2016)

7/10

Rooney?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 14, 2016)

3/10

Whitney?


----------



## Kevinnn (May 14, 2016)

1/10 never liked her... ever lmao

Scoot?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 14, 2016)

3/10

Stitches?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 14, 2016)

6/10

Tipper


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 14, 2016)

5/10 I personally don't like the cow villagers.
Lobo


----------



## Buttonsy (May 14, 2016)

10/10

Marcie


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 14, 2016)

8/10
Zucker  because we can't go on without zucker


----------



## AquaStrudel (May 14, 2016)

9/10

O'Hare?


----------



## Trip (May 14, 2016)

7/10

Pewee?


----------



## Koden (May 14, 2016)

4/10 scary looking lol
Melba?


----------



## Kifa (May 14, 2016)

6/10 she is adorable
Cobb


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

3/10

Muffy?


----------



## Mints (May 14, 2016)

8/10 i love her goth-ness lol

mint?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

8/10

Poppy?


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

8/10

Filbert?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

10/10 adorable.

Bob?


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

8/10

Espeon?


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

?.


----------



## Zappo09 (May 14, 2016)

Candice said:


> 8/10
> 
> Espeon?



Nice Try

Tom?


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

0/10

Bianca?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

She's cute. 8/10

Rod?


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

10/10

Curt?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

0/10

Grizzly?


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

7/10

Chadder?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

8/10

Marshal?


----------



## Mink777 (May 14, 2016)

6/10

Flurry?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

3/10 I hate her eyebrows so much.

Freya?


----------



## Cascade (May 14, 2016)

8/10

Simon?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 14, 2016)

3/10

Rasher


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 14, 2016)

0/10

Sally?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 15, 2016)

6/10

Coco?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 15, 2016)

10/10
Wolfgang


----------



## Shinigamii (May 15, 2016)

8/10

Genji?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 15, 2016)

5/10
Vesta


----------



## Shinigamii (May 15, 2016)

6/10

Pietro?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 15, 2016)

8/10
Meringue


----------



## Buttonsy (May 15, 2016)

8/10

Kiki


----------



## Shinrai (May 15, 2016)

7/10 Lucky Dark Cat!

Stitches?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

9/10

Whitney?


----------



## silicalia (May 15, 2016)

8/10

Baabara?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

6/10

Tammy?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 15, 2016)

7/10

Francine?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 15, 2016)

10/10

Sly

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10

Sly


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

10/10 he's cute!

Lobo?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

8/10

Eugene?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 15, 2016)

7/10

Keaton?


----------



## Mink777 (May 15, 2016)

9/10

Coco?


----------



## Cascade (May 15, 2016)

9/10

Gabi?


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

3/10

Ruby?


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

10/10

Mira?


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

8/10

Yuka?


----------



## Stil (May 16, 2016)

9/10 love her colors

Bunnie?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

7/10
Chief


----------



## Shinigamii (May 16, 2016)

8/10

Melba?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 16, 2016)

8/10

Skye?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

9/10
Whitney


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

7/10

Hugh?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 16, 2016)

2/10 Just I can't
Del


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

3/10

Carmen


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 16, 2016)

6/10
Ruby?


----------



## Heyden (May 16, 2016)

10/10

Kitt


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

3/10

Kitty?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 17, 2016)

7/10

Bluebear?


----------



## Mink777 (May 17, 2016)

7/10

Marcel?


----------



## OverRatedcx (May 17, 2016)

6/10

Zell?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 17, 2016)

3/10

Bree?


----------



## ellarella (May 17, 2016)

7/10 cute!

cyrano?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 17, 2016)

6/10

Del?


----------



## Cascade (May 17, 2016)

6/10

Graham?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

6/10

Savannah?(rate her perfect if not your not my friend just jk)


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

10/10 Kawaii
Zucker


----------



## HungryForCereal (May 18, 2016)

10/10

felicity?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

10/10 cutie

Gigi?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

8/10 I'm gonna start looking for her

Lionel

- - - Post Merge - - -



SansAnimalCrossing said:


> 10/10 Kawaii
> Zucker



Good boy  your good on my books
And your officially can be my friend if you want to honestly


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

3/10

Lily?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 18, 2016)

7/10
Kabuki


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

9/10 such a energetic kitty

Gengi?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

2/10

Roscoe?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

8/10

Muffy?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

I liked having her in my town. 8/10

Shep?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

7/10 hippie dog

lolly?


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

9/10

Molly?


----------



## ellarella (May 18, 2016)

9/10 so cuuuuute

cyrano?


----------



## DaCoSim (May 18, 2016)

6/10

Filbert!!!


----------



## Stil (May 18, 2016)

1/10

Ruby?


----------



## hestu (May 18, 2016)

7/10 Bill?


----------



## Katattacc (May 18, 2016)

7/10 he is cute but plain. Annalise?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

4/10

Hazel?


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

4/10

Colton?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

8/10 he cool

Becky?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

2/10

Bud?


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

5/10

Rocket?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 18, 2016)

0/10 -.-

Peewee?


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

ikr xD

1/10 i hate Gorillas.

Purrl?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

6/10 

Static?


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

10/10

Elvis?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

8/10 he seem ok

Marina?


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

10/10

Flora?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

9/10 I do love  her but I don't like pink

Bella?


----------



## Seroja (May 18, 2016)

8/10 ouo cool chick

Peanut?


----------



## Cascade (May 18, 2016)

10/10 i have her

Marshal,


----------



## Mink777 (May 18, 2016)

6.5/10

Vesta?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 18, 2016)

7/10 cute

Muffy?


----------



## DaCoSim (May 19, 2016)

9/10!
Bunnie?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

10/10 adorable

Dora?


----------



## Mink777 (May 19, 2016)

9/10

Jambette?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 19, 2016)

7/10
Lucky


----------



## Mink777 (May 19, 2016)

10/10

Butch?


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (May 19, 2016)

9/10
Frita


----------



## DaCoSim (May 19, 2016)

7/10

Derwin?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

6/10 he look funny

Drago?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 19, 2016)

7/10

Julian?


----------



## moonford (May 19, 2016)

8/10

Flora?


----------



## Miii (May 19, 2016)

7/10

Tom?


----------



## namiieco (May 19, 2016)

5/10 meh... average

Sparro?


----------



## Cascade (May 19, 2016)

6/10

Naomi?


----------



## moonford (May 19, 2016)

2/10

Boone?


----------



## ellarella (May 19, 2016)

7/10 he's good!

cyrano?


----------



## moonford (May 19, 2016)

10/10 I adore anteaters
Olaf?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

8/10 michael jackson


colton?


----------



## Ploom (May 19, 2016)

Probably 0/10. He's one of those villagers that I just don't like. Maybe it's his hair...


Clay?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

7/10 he look awesome but never seen him in the game

victoria?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 19, 2016)

5/10

Big Top?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

7/10 funny lazy


Octavian?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 19, 2016)

10/10

Deirdre


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 19, 2016)

4/10
She look a bit odd

Grizzly?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 19, 2016)

4/10

Teddy?


----------



## Cascade (May 19, 2016)

5/10

Violet?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 19, 2016)

0/10

Deli?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 19, 2016)

10/10 super cute...

Bluebear


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 20, 2016)

9/10 cute to an extent it can be annoying at times

Vladimir


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 20, 2016)

7/10

Pudge?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 20, 2016)

5/10

Flurry?


----------



## You got mail! (May 20, 2016)

8/10 

Midge?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

7/10

papi?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 20, 2016)

9/10

Bree?


----------



## ZebraQueen (May 20, 2016)

10/10 cant wait to have her 

maple?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 20, 2016)

10/10

Drake


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

6/10

Bam?


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 20, 2016)

8/10

Moose


----------



## Cascade (May 20, 2016)

2/10

Gwen?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

2/10

Flo?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2016)

5/10

Jitters


----------



## Stil (May 21, 2016)

8/10
Mira?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

10/10

Hans?


----------



## resonanceofterror (May 21, 2016)

6/10

Alice!


----------



## namiieco (May 21, 2016)

4/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

9/10 cute

Rhonda?


----------



## Gizald (May 21, 2016)

7/10 She is pretty cute. 

Blair?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2016)

7/10

Sprinkle


----------



## Taj (May 21, 2016)

9/10

Elmer


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2016)

6/10

Deli


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

I had him once. 6/10

Diva?


----------



## Cascade (May 21, 2016)

2/10

Charlise?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

4/10

Gigi?


----------



## Jared:3 (May 21, 2016)

2/10

Molly?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

10/10

Ricky?


----------



## Stalfos (May 21, 2016)

5/10

Hippeaux


----------



## Buttonsy (May 21, 2016)

7/10

Dora


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 21, 2016)

6/10

Yuka?


----------



## Mink777 (May 22, 2016)

7/10

Bettina?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 22, 2016)

9/10

Alice


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

7/10

Gala?


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 22, 2016)

5/10

Stitches?


----------



## Duzzel (May 22, 2016)

8/10

Tutu


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

6/10

Gruff?


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 22, 2016)

2/10

Fuchsia


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 22, 2016)

6/10

Zell?


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

9/10 miss him

Robin?


----------



## xara (May 22, 2016)

3/10

Marina?


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

10/10

Zucker?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

1/10

Cole?


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

7/10

Freya?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

7/10

Lobo?


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

7/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

9/10

Skye?


----------



## Duzzel (May 22, 2016)

7/10

Spork


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

3/10

Blaire?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

5/10

Poppy?


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

9/10

Tabby?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

0/10

Papi?


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

10/10

Al?


----------



## Mink777 (May 22, 2016)

8/10

Deli?


----------



## Cascade (May 22, 2016)

6/10

Cookie?


----------



## Trip (May 22, 2016)

7/10

Merengue?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 22, 2016)

1/10

Del?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 23, 2016)

7/10

Jitters


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

5/10

Twiggy?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 23, 2016)

10/10

Amelia?


----------



## Cascade (May 23, 2016)

6/10

Pumchy?


----------



## Jeonggwa (May 23, 2016)

9/10

Canberra?


----------



## cornimer (May 23, 2016)

4.5/10, sorry I never liked her much.

Walker?


----------



## Melchoir (May 23, 2016)

2/10

Peanut?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 25, 2016)

5/10

Muffy


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 27, 2016)

8/10

Mira?


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

7/10

Alfonso?


----------



## hestu (May 28, 2016)

4/10 celia?


----------



## Shinigamii (May 28, 2016)

4/10

Ruby?


----------



## Duzzel (May 28, 2016)

9/10


 Lobo


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (May 28, 2016)

4/10

Clay


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

6/10

Peanut?


----------



## Trip (May 28, 2016)

8/10

Bones?


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

7/10

Miranda?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

2/10

Gayle?


----------



## VanillaChase (May 28, 2016)

7/10!

Scoot


----------



## Cascade (May 28, 2016)

8/10

Gloria?


----------



## helloxcutiee (May 28, 2016)

2/10

Knox?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 6, 2016)

5/10

Kid Cat


----------



## Razpup (Jun 11, 2016)

8/10 Looks pretty cool
Margie?


----------



## BuckOfTheFawns (Jun 11, 2016)

3/10, don't know why everyone likes her
Poppy?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 11, 2016)

10/10
No words.
Tammi?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 11, 2016)

4/10 i hate monkeys.. sorry xD

Gwen?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 11, 2016)

2/10
Gack!
Scoot?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 11, 2016)

10/10 <3

Roscoe?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 11, 2016)

9/10
Great Horse
Charlise?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 13, 2016)

Meh 3/10.

Gala?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 13, 2016)

7/10

Dotty?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 13, 2016)

9/10

Marina?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 14, 2016)

10/10

Pashmina?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

5/10 I don't love her, but I don't hate her. 


Beau?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 14, 2016)

5/10

Zell?


----------



## xara (Jun 14, 2016)

7/10

Chester?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 14, 2016)

7.5/10

Pippy?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

5/10

Bonbon?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 14, 2016)

4/10

Flip?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 14, 2016)

4/10

Nana?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 14, 2016)

7/10

Rosie?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 14, 2016)

0/10

Tex?


----------



## Lunaresque (Jun 15, 2016)

1/10

He gets a point for having the same Japanese as naruto's son lol

Nan?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 16, 2016)

6/10

Chrissy?


----------



## Jared:3 (Jun 16, 2016)

8/10

Deirdre?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 16, 2016)

6/10

Bam?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 16, 2016)

7/10

Bubbles?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 16, 2016)

1/10

Deli


----------



## Cascade (Jun 16, 2016)

5/10

Flora?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 18, 2016)

8/10

Beau?


----------



## Razpup (Jun 18, 2016)

8/10

Bob?


----------



## Barbara (Jun 19, 2016)

5/10

Axel?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 19, 2016)

6/10

Hopper?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 21, 2016)

3/10

Aurora


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2016)

8/10 <3 
Zucker?


----------



## N a t (Jun 21, 2016)

-10/10 He makes Takoyaki look baaad imo. >>

Lucky?


----------



## MyVisionIsDying (Jun 21, 2016)

10/10 (my son, my child) <3

Scoot?


----------



## moonford (Jun 21, 2016)

4/10 Meh....Kinda cute
Marcie?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 21, 2016)

6/10

Cole?


----------



## creamyy (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10 one of my starter villagers <3

Carmen?


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

2/10 Not a fan....
Flurry? cx


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

2/10 bleh

Muffy?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10

Alice?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

5/10

Vic?


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

5/10

Bam?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10

Molly?


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10
Beau


----------



## Cascade (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## Ami (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10
Fang


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

8/10
Flora? c:


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 22, 2016)

9.5/10 I really miss having her in my town. 

Anabelle?


----------



## Torterraxe (Jun 22, 2016)

9/10 she's so cute! She reminds me of an armadillo a bit :3
Del?


----------



## moonford (Jun 22, 2016)

6/10 I like him!


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Curlos?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 25, 2016)

3/10

Caroline


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

6/10 c:
Willow?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Yes.

Wendy?


----------



## Daydream (Jun 25, 2016)

6/10

Maple?


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

Helloxcutiee said:


> Yes.
> 
> Wendy?



You have to rate the villagers out of 10. ( ?/10 )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Pixr said:


> 6/10
> 
> Maple?



2/10 Really boring design.
Anabelle?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Oh yeah! I got confused with the ever had that villagers thread. Lol

7/10

Naomi?


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

1/10 She disturbs me.
Annalisa?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

2/10

Diana?


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

10/10...Adorbs and so regal.
Cranston?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

Cutie 8/10

Knox?


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

4/10 I like his design, but I don't really really like him.
Sterling or Stirling?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

2/10

Pekoe?


----------



## moonford (Jun 25, 2016)

2/10
Tutu?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jun 25, 2016)

5/10

Teddy?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 26, 2016)

7/10

Coco


----------



## Daydream (Jun 26, 2016)

3/10

Bangle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 26, 2016)

8/10

Peggy?


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

2/10 She's okay.
Poppy?


----------



## vel (Jun 26, 2016)

4/10, nothing against her just don't like the design

Bruce?


----------



## Ploom (Jun 26, 2016)

8.5/10 I really like the design, but I hate the name Bruce. 


Clay?


----------



## moonford (Jun 26, 2016)

1/10 I really don't like him.
Tucker?


----------



## Shinigamii (Jun 26, 2016)

5/10

Zucker?


----------



## xenoblade (Jun 26, 2016)

6/10, not really into octopi (?).
graham?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 27, 2016)

1/10

Peaches


----------



## JX- (Jun 27, 2016)

1/10.

Rosie?


----------



## Ami (Jun 28, 2016)

7/10

Fang


----------



## vel (Jun 28, 2016)

9/10 fav! except that one bc you're the one i need 

Diana


----------



## aericell (Jun 28, 2016)

8/10

Ozzie?


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jun 28, 2016)

9/10! Great! I love Ozzie!

How would you rate Pecan?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

9/10

Scoot?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jun 28, 2016)

2/10

Eugene


----------



## moonford (Jun 28, 2016)

1/10 Ew
Chops?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 28, 2016)

2/10

Beardo?


----------



## MagicAce (Jun 28, 2016)

7/10. i like him ok?

Elmer?


----------



## moonford (Jun 29, 2016)

3/10 he's okay. c:
Gala?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 1, 2016)

7/10

Eunice?


----------



## Trip (Jul 1, 2016)

4/10

Poncho?


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

3/10
Phoebe?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

9/10

Simon Cowell?


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

X/10
Get it *X Factor....no...should I leave?*
Jambette. <3


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

2/10 sorry

Elvis Presley?


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

4/10 He's fine I guess.
Michael Jackson? Olaf


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

5/10 He's ok

Kevin Bacon?


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

Kevin the sea pickle?( get the reference? I call Kevinnn that all the time.  ) Hell yeah...but seriously 6/10
Tipper Minaj?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 1, 2016)

5/10 i dislike her

Solid Snake?


----------



## moonford (Jul 1, 2016)

1/10 Kinda ugly....
Amelia Earheart?


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Jul 1, 2016)

6/10

Kinda cool


Wolfgang?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

1/10 I have a personal grudge against Wolfgang

Drake?


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

7/10 If he didn't have the eyebrows he would be a 9/10
Stitches?


----------



## Ploom (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10 because he's a teddy bear villager. 

Kabuki?


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

2/10 Creeps me out. >.<
Bertha?


----------



## JX- (Jul 2, 2016)

4/10
Hopper?


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10
Tex?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

6.5/10

Tipper?


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10
Tank?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10
Savannah


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10 I love Zebras. c:
Rocco?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10 love that hippo

Flora


----------



## moonford (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10 My favourite. c:
Kitty?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

2/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 2, 2016)

10/10

Cranston?


----------



## Taj (Jul 2, 2016)

ehhh 4/10

Octavian?


----------



## goner (Jul 2, 2016)

7.5/10

Francine?


----------



## Daydream (Jul 2, 2016)

7.5

Hamlet?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 2, 2016)

8/10

Bam?


----------



## Bwazey (Jul 2, 2016)

9/10 

Pietro?


----------



## Katattacc (Jul 2, 2016)

5/10 not a big fan but I do like how colorful he is. Freya?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 4, 2016)

9/10

Lobo?


----------



## goner (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10

Bangle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10

Moose?


----------



## goner (Jul 4, 2016)

6.5

Hugh?


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

5.5/10 Wish he had two black eyes, then he would be a 7/10. ;o;


----------



## goner (Jul 4, 2016)

Willow?


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

8/10 My favourite sheep villager. c:

Monty?


----------



## vel (Jul 4, 2016)

he's in my camp rn, tbh i don't like him at all, his design is bleck.

apollo?


----------



## moonford (Jul 4, 2016)

8.5/10 I hate the Monkeys tbh.
Celia?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10 honestly if I didn't already have an eagle in my town I'd probably want to get her

Amelia?


----------



## shinysakura (Jul 5, 2016)

8/10 had her, she was cool and i loved her house!

punchy


----------



## Daydream (Jul 5, 2016)

3/10

Annalise?


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

7/10

Annalisa?


----------



## ZebraQueen (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10 she cute

Cube


----------



## moonford (Jul 5, 2016)

10/10 My first favourite villager. <3 In Wild World.

Doc?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 7, 2016)

7/10

Dotty?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 15, 2016)

1/2

Caroline


----------



## SansAnimalCrossing (Jul 15, 2016)

9/10

Lobo?


----------



## moonford (Jul 15, 2016)

0/10
Amelia?


----------



## Sicatiff (Jul 17, 2016)

4/10

Margie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

9/10

Opal?


----------



## Aquari (Jul 17, 2016)

7/10

carmen?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 17, 2016)

8/10
I've never had her, but she's adorable :3

Papi?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 17, 2016)

Nope!

Felicity?

EDIT: Oh my gosh I got this thread mixed up with the "have you had this villager" thread, I'm sorry for skipping the rating!!

Papi looks pretty adorable, I'd give him a 9/10 or maybe even 10/10


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 18, 2016)

Never had her but  a way cute peppy cat 9/10

Kabuki?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 18, 2016)

6/10, not my favourite but there is something interesting about him.

Jitters?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 21, 2016)

2/10 His eyes are too creepy looking.

Ankha


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Jul 21, 2016)

9/10 So cute, but not a dreamie right at this point in time

Flurry?


----------



## Chicha (Jul 21, 2016)

8/10 Never had her but she looks adorable.

Clay?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 22, 2016)

7/10
I had to look him up and he has a lot of character to him
He's pretty neat c:

Keaton?


----------



## Sanaki (Jul 22, 2016)

3/10

Diana


----------



## Shawna (Jul 22, 2016)

6/10, a little popular for my liking, but I won't dent that she is a beautiful villager.

Walt?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 23, 2016)

6/10

Katt?


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 23, 2016)

5/10 because i honestly can't remember who katt even is.

bob?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 23, 2016)

1/1

Kabuki


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2016)

7/10

Whitney?


----------



## Mintie (Jul 24, 2016)

8/10 I like her shirt and she's a very pretty character cx

Buck?


----------



## Cascade (Jul 24, 2016)

4/10

Pekoe?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 24, 2016)

10/10
Tooooo cute. Think i want her in my town.

O'Hare?


----------



## Chicha (Jul 25, 2016)

3/10

Lily?


----------



## Puffy (Jul 29, 2016)

7/10, not a froggie person

Freya!


----------



## Mintie (Jul 29, 2016)

6/10 
she's v cute, but I'm really not a fan of the snooty personality type ;p

Gayle?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

7/10
I like alligators but not a pink person

Alfonso?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 29, 2016)

5/10 Not my favorite alligator

Sly, to keep the string of alligators going


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

6/10 not a fan but like i guess

Ali?


----------



## mermaidvivian (Aug 4, 2016)

Not really into alligators... 6/10
Daisy


----------



## Mintie (Aug 5, 2016)

9/10 FOR CUTE XD

Hazel?


----------



## xara (Aug 5, 2016)

7/10 not the most attractive but I love (she no love me though *insert sad face*)


Marshal?


----------



## Daydream (Aug 5, 2016)

5/10 :/ I've never loved Marshal's design.

Apple?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 5, 2016)

7/10 never had but I find her pretty cute

Julian?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10 he's a unicorn and I love him!
Goldie?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

5/10 average, a bland design

Zucker


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10

Julian?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10 It's cool that he's a unicorn and everything but I don't like his design.

Sparro


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10

Lucha?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

4/10

Lilly


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

5/10 never had but cute looking 

Jay?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10 decent.

Hans


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

3/10

Violet?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 6, 2016)

5/10 not a big fan of the gorilla character model, but as far as gorillas go, she's pretty okay

Pashmina?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

10/10 she is a fave aaa!!!

Bam?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10

Kid Cat


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

5/10

Felicity?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10

Rosie


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

4/10

Frobert?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10

Wolfgang


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10

Blanche


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10

Dora?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10

Kevin


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10

Peggy?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10

Queenie


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10

Amelia?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

8/10

Avery


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10

Coco


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10

Jambette


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

-72/10

Aurora


----------



## namiieco (Aug 6, 2016)

5/10

Buck


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

2/10

Beau


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

7/10

Freya


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 6, 2016)

6/10 can be funny sometimes 

Willow?


----------



## XeroRain (Aug 6, 2016)

5/5

Stitches?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 6, 2016)

Never been a big fan of his color scheme, 3/10

Frita?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 6, 2016)

2/10

Claudia


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 6, 2016)

don't like the big cats designs 2/10

Margie?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 6, 2016)

9/10 she's so cute ;-; I want her in my town

Mitzi?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 7, 2016)

7/10 she's cute but I feel like she is one of the villagers who looked better in the older games

Flo?


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

4/10

Merengue


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

10/10 made a rhino cute!

Beau


----------



## namiieco (Aug 7, 2016)

8/10

bubbles


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

5/10

Genji


----------



## Pearls (Aug 7, 2016)

7/10
jeremiah ?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

2/10 no frogs for me

Ruby?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 7, 2016)

8/10 because adorable :3

Pango?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 7, 2016)

3/10

Fuchsia


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 8, 2016)

5/10

Lucha?


----------



## Misty15 (Aug 8, 2016)

5/10

Lucha?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 10, 2016)

10/10

Eugene?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 11, 2016)

9/10

Lucha?


----------



## Pearls (Aug 11, 2016)

3/10
twiggy?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 11, 2016)

8/10 

Midge?


----------



## Shinigamii (Aug 12, 2016)

6/10

Zucker?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10

Marcel?


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 12, 2016)

2/10

Tipper?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

7/10

Cube?


----------



## Biscuit_m8 (Aug 12, 2016)

5/10
Flurry?


----------



## ThatGamerGirl (Aug 12, 2016)

6/10

Annalise?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 12, 2016)

7/10 cx

Cyrano?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 12, 2016)

2/10

Sparro?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 12, 2016)

10/10

Melba?


----------



## watercolorwish (Aug 13, 2016)

she is SO CUTE 8/10!!

frita!


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 13, 2016)

8/10

Maple?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

6/10 cute but sorta bland idk

Beardo?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

3/10

Elvis


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

8/10

Anchovy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 13, 2016)

6/10

Marcie


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

5/10

Chow


----------



## MochiACNL (Aug 13, 2016)

4/10 only because he's a panda ^^

Lionel?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

4/10

Chuck


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Aug 13, 2016)

7/10

deena?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 13, 2016)

6/10

Eugene?


----------



## Shawna (Aug 13, 2016)

6/10

Rolf??!


----------



## Miii (Aug 13, 2016)

6/10

Nana?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 13, 2016)

6/10

Camofrog


----------



## Licorice (Aug 13, 2016)

7/10

Shari?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 13, 2016)

5/10

Rodeo?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 14, 2016)

7/10, his eyes are a little spooky but he looks so sweet ;3

Cheri?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 14, 2016)

6/10 she wasn't as fun as I had hoped.

Marshal?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 14, 2016)

5/10

Pashmina


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 14, 2016)

6/10

Croque


----------



## Swiftstream (Aug 14, 2016)

2/10.

marcel?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 14, 2016)

5/10

Twiggy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 15, 2016)

10/10

Nibbles?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 17, 2016)

0/10

Graham


----------



## bikes345 (Aug 17, 2016)

10/10

 Melba


----------



## namiieco (Aug 17, 2016)

1/10 no. not melba.....

phoebe


----------



## Whisper (Aug 17, 2016)

8.5/10

Apollo?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 17, 2016)

4/10 not really a fan
plus, my school mascot is the eagle so whenever I hear his name all I can think of is school ;-;

Poncho?


----------



## Tracer (Aug 17, 2016)

7/10 I believe he's in my town right now, he's pretty cute!

Felicity?


----------



## Whisper (Aug 17, 2016)

9/10 She's one of my most favorite Peppies.

Ed?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 18, 2016)

6/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 18, 2016)

8/10 Best peppy

Bob? c:


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 19, 2016)

10/10

Cookie


----------



## Mintie (Aug 19, 2016)

8/10 for huge anime eyes ;3

Pecan?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 20, 2016)

7/10

Coco


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 20, 2016)

10/10 great story and design and so cute

Julian


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

6/10 overrated lol

Alfonso?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 20, 2016)

6/10

Hans


----------



## ACNLover10 (Aug 20, 2016)

8/10

Cherry?


----------



## Breath Mint (Aug 20, 2016)

6/10

Queenie


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 27, 2016)

6/10

Kiki?

- - - Post Merge - - -

6/10

Kiki?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Aug 27, 2016)

7/10 black cat but nose is weird

Lucky?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 28, 2016)

10/10

Eunice?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 28, 2016)

10/10 I love her so much c:

Speaking of sheep..
Wendy?


----------



## Licorice (Aug 28, 2016)

10/10 I cannot resist her cuteness and her color scheme is pretty.

Goldie?


----------



## Cascade (Aug 29, 2016)

8/10

Butch?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

10/10 he looks like my dog!!

Alice?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 30, 2016)

Mm, maybe 7.

Celia? <333


----------



## namiieco (Aug 30, 2016)

9/10 <3

willow?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 30, 2016)

7/10

Amelia?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 30, 2016)

8/10

Pierce?


----------



## Mintie (Aug 30, 2016)

6/10
I had him in my old town for a little while, and he's very sweet cx
just don't care much for the eagle characters in general, appearance-wise I guess ;o

Rudy?


----------



## hestu (Aug 30, 2016)

9/10-- love him, but i already have 2 jock villagers

bill?


----------



## nerdatheart9490 (Aug 30, 2016)

4/10 Never had Bill in my town, but he doesn't look cute at all....

Flip?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 30, 2016)

6/10

He's actually very cute and unique looking, I like him. But he threw shade at Celia the other day, so I'm docking points for that >


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2016)

No villager was left for me to rate.

Deena?


----------



## taehyvng (Aug 31, 2016)

4/10 like i thought who but ya she's ok lookin

Gayle <3


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2016)

7/10 I think she's pretty cute!!

Deirdre?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 31, 2016)

UH, that's very strange that I didn't leave a villager in my last comment, I REALLY thought I did o_o My bad...seriously, no clue what happened there.

Anyway, 6/10.

Kid Cat?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2016)

5/10

Drake?


----------



## Lethalia (Aug 31, 2016)

6/10

Phoebe?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 2, 2016)

10/10

Chief?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 2, 2016)

10/10

Rolf?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 2, 2016)

10/10

Bob


----------



## hamster (Sep 2, 2016)

8/10

pashmina?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 2, 2016)

7/10

Marina?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 2, 2016)

4/10, I don't really like the octopus villagers.

Coco?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10

Ribbot


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 3, 2016)

6/10- robots are cool, frogs not.

Stitches?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 3, 2016)

6/10

deirdre


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2016)

10/10

Lobo?


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

8/10
lily?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 3, 2016)

8/10

Diana?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 3, 2016)

9/10 she's really pretty but as a deer enthusiast she kinda reminds me of like a chihuahua and so I have to take off points for not really looking like a deer to me

Deena?


----------



## hamster (Sep 3, 2016)

5/10, don't really like the look of her but her personality is my favourite.

keaton?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 3, 2016)

6/10

I love eagles and he looks cool, but his color palette is a little too bright for me.

Apollo?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10

Kabuki?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10

Cherry?


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

5/10

bones?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 4, 2016)

10/10, my favorite dog <3

Goldie?


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

8/10, gloria?


----------



## Whisper (Sep 4, 2016)

5/10

Ed?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 4, 2016)

5/10, he has a nice color but that's about all I love about him. He's okay, though.

Annalise?


----------



## hamster (Sep 4, 2016)

7/10, she looks weird but very cute...
molly?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10 cute but a duck whoop dee doo

Diana?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

4/10

Pashmina?


----------



## RainbowNotes (Sep 5, 2016)

her design is really cute but ive never had her in my town before
6/10

bam?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10, he's the only deer I might actually be interested in getting one day.

Rolf?


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

6/10, not really into the look but i guess he's pretty cool
sally?


----------



## Kiiro (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10, She's not my favourite squirrel, but I don't dislike her either. She always looks half-asleep lol.

Tom?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

7/10

Tabby?


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

5/10, i kind of like the look of her for some reason...
biskit?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

4/10

Coco... x.x;


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

10/10 she's my biggest dreamie
kid cat?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10, I love those hero villagers

Rocket?


----------



## hamster (Sep 5, 2016)

0/10, i absolutely hate gorillas
prince?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

3/10 He doesnt look fully like a frog to me? He looks like someone's dressed as a frog, and it's kinda weird

Lily?


----------



## Whisper (Sep 5, 2016)

8/10 I think she's pretty cute.

Sparro?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 5, 2016)

3/10, I don't really like the birds

Big Top?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 6, 2016)

8/10, I very much enjoy him c:

Soleil?


----------



## ACNLover10 (Sep 7, 2016)

6/10 not a fan of hamsters

Derwin?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

4/10, he's kinda boring, and I'm not a fan of ducks.

Marshal?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 7, 2016)

4/10, I can name about 8 better squirrels

Daisy


----------



## ujenny (Sep 7, 2016)

7/10, She's cute but i'm not a fan of dogs c:.

Flurry?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 7, 2016)

9/10

Clay?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 7, 2016)

5/10 nothing wrong with him, nothing great either

Jay?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2016)

5/10

Genji


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

6/10

Dotty?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 8, 2016)

She's cute, but her eyes are a tad creepy.. 5/10

Ed?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 8, 2016)

Totally agree. Dotty and most of the other rabbits are creepy imo.

5/10

Buck?


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 8, 2016)

8/10 Better than Julian.

Walker?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

10/10, absolutely adorable. Favorite dog next to Bones.

Teddy?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 9, 2016)

8/10 He's super cute, I've had him a few times!

Gayle?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

9/10, I love the alligators!

Alfonso?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 9, 2016)

6/10

Bud


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

9/10

Rowan


----------



## Mintie (Sep 9, 2016)

10/10 for Rowan's unibrow XD

Skye?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 9, 2016)

5/10, the cloud on her head looks strange. I like all the other wolves a lot more.

Rolf?


----------



## mayoi (Sep 16, 2016)

7/10. I think I had him in my town, but he moved. His design is nice, but I don't like the pink under his eyes. 

Nana?

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10. I think I had him in my town, but he moved. His design is nice, but I don't like the pink under his eyes. 

Nana?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 16, 2016)

8/10 she's so cute c:
i've never had her in my town though

Nan?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 17, 2016)

5/10

Nibbles


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 17, 2016)

4/10

Papi?


----------



## SugardewVillage (Sep 17, 2016)

7.9/10

Fauna?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 17, 2016)

2/10

Ricky


----------



## Mintie (Sep 18, 2016)

6/10
he's very comical xD i enjoy his unibrow :'D

speaking of squirrels..
filbert?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Sep 18, 2016)

1/10 don't like squirrels

Savannah?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 18, 2016)

7/10.  Marshal?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 19, 2016)

Uh, maybe 7.

Tybalt


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 22, 2016)

7! Really cute.

Cranston?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

2/10

Coco?


----------



## hamster (Sep 22, 2016)

10/10!
goldie?


----------



## namiieco (Sep 22, 2016)

5/10

marina


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 22, 2016)

4/10

Big Top


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 22, 2016)

6/10

Colton?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 22, 2016)

6/10 hes ok..

mac?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 23, 2016)

8/10

Katt?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2016)

4/10 Not the biggest fan of the way she looks  

How about Bree?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2016)

5/10.  Rosie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 23, 2016)

6/10

Static?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2016)

6/10

Zell?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 23, 2016)

10/10

Amelia


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 23, 2016)

9/10

Bluebear?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 23, 2016)

10/10 SO CUTE I WISH I HAD HER IN MY TOWN ;-;

olivia


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 23, 2016)

8/10. I like her a lot!  Ankha?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 23, 2016)

7/10 shes cool but not my favorite

Gaston?


----------



## trevelyan (Sep 23, 2016)

6/10 never seen him before, that moustache tho.

Poppy?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 23, 2016)

4/10 don't really like her eyes 

filbert?


----------



## Cthulhu (Sep 24, 2016)

7/10

Beau?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 24, 2016)

7/10

Freya


----------



## ZaAlPa2006 (Sep 24, 2016)

4/10 just uh

Molly?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 27, 2016)

9/10 she's so cute c:

Hans?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 27, 2016)

7/10, very cute gorilla. I miss him a lot.

Violet.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Sep 27, 2016)

3/10 i cant stand gorillas

Ruby?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 28, 2016)

4/10

Rudy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 28, 2016)

7/10

Jeremiah?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 28, 2016)

5/10.  Freya?


----------



## Mintie (Sep 28, 2016)

6/10 looks a little bit like she's dead inside

sprinkle?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 29, 2016)

6.5?

Aurora


----------



## Marshal4Mellow (Sep 29, 2016)

4/10

Chow


----------



## AmeliaNaut (Sep 29, 2016)

3/10
he looks creepy

Punchy


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Sep 29, 2016)

8/10
my friend has him in her town, he's cool.

biskit


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 29, 2016)

4/10

Goldie


----------



## ujenny (Sep 29, 2016)

7/10 She's cute
-
Maple?


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 29, 2016)

7/10

Pudge


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 30, 2016)

6/10

Moose


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

7/10, interesting design.

Deli


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

3/10 no thanks

ankha


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

6/10

Fauna


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

9/10

dotty


----------



## Lethalia (Sep 30, 2016)

5/10

Pekoe


----------



## namiieco (Sep 30, 2016)

8/10

roald


----------



## Mintie (Sep 30, 2016)

10/10 i love himmm <3

monty


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 1, 2016)

4/10 (don't like monkeys too much)

Charlise?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 1, 2016)

7/10, she's actually a sweet villager.  Whitney?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 2, 2016)

10/10 She's one of my dreamies!

Bam?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 2, 2016)

8/10

Beau?


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 2, 2016)

10/10 definitely one of my favorites. Wish I could have more than 10 villagers so that I could have him  

What about Pashmina?


----------



## batter.butter.bitter (Oct 2, 2016)

7/10 she's the cutest goat for me.

Marina?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 2, 2016)

10/10 so cute!  Molly?


----------



## AimeeTheMayor (Oct 2, 2016)

So cute  Kidd?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 2, 2016)

7/10 Had him once~~

Pashmina?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 2, 2016)

6.5/10? I guess.

Vesta?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 2, 2016)

9/10 i love her so much

vladimir?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 2, 2016)

10/10, cutest crankiest little bear <3 He's precious.

Nate?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

3/10 not so into bears 

Mira?

- - - Post Merge - - -

3/10 not so into bears 

Mira?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10 Mira is amazing!  Kid Cat?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 8, 2016)

8/10~

Rowan?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

6/10 one of the better tigers

Hopper?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2016)

7/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10 love him!

Beau?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 8, 2016)

2/10

Muffy?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 8, 2016)

9/10

Melba?


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Oct 9, 2016)

4/10 dont really like her

Maple?


----------



## thedragmeme (Oct 9, 2016)

8/10 cute normal cub
Kabuki?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 9, 2016)

8/10

Rolf


----------



## Mintie (Oct 10, 2016)

7/10 he's lovely xD

nan?


----------



## queensmistake (Oct 11, 2016)

5/10 Meh

Ribbot


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 11, 2016)

7/10

Prince


----------



## SolaireOfAstora (Oct 11, 2016)

Yuck, 3/10 :/

Wolfgang??


----------



## Licorice (Oct 11, 2016)

9/10

Nana?


----------



## Dim (Oct 14, 2016)

7/10 I remember having her and Tammi together at one point

Sly?


----------



## ujenny (Oct 14, 2016)

2/10

Flora?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 15, 2016)

6/10

Rodeo?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 16, 2016)

5/10. He got them yippie-ki-yay name but he looks like a bull version of Roscoe.

Fauna?


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 16, 2016)

Fauna is gr8 and im my town, woo!

Pietro?


----------



## axo (Oct 16, 2016)

5/10. He spooks me, but he's super colorful so that's a +

Moe?


----------



## lunaboog (Oct 16, 2016)

Moe is okay.. I'd rather not have him tho.
6/10


----------



## Barbara (Oct 17, 2016)

I'll just post a next villager...

Tucker


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 17, 2016)

5/10
not my type

katt?


----------



## emolga (Oct 17, 2016)

8/10 i think she's super cute and i wouldn't mind having her in my town

felicity?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Oct 18, 2016)

9/10

Ankha?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 18, 2016)

4/10 Shes a bit overrated in my opinion and the only time I ever had her she ruined my path c:

Benjamin?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 20, 2016)

6/10? I guess, I never had him, but I think there's better dogs.

Walker?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Oct 20, 2016)

5/10 im not into dogs

eunice?


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 20, 2016)

8/10 total cutie!


Gayle


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 20, 2016)

9/10, I love the alligators so much <3. And Gayle is so underrated, I think she's adorable.

Alfonso?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 20, 2016)

2/10, for the Mario reference.

Tutu?


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 21, 2016)

I'd give her a 8/10. 

How 'bout Marshal?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 21, 2016)

They'd despise us if they knew we are rating them. @.@ But Marshal is a cutie. I'd give him
a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





/10

Timbra?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 21, 2016)

7/10 Definitely one of the prettier sheep IMO.

Pekoe?


----------



## Dim (Oct 21, 2016)

6/10 She's alright I guess

Sly?


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2016)

3/10 I don't really like him
Daisy?


----------



## KeatAlex (Oct 21, 2016)

3/10 she's too basic for my tastes

Francine


----------



## Barbara (Oct 21, 2016)

2/10

Diana?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Oct 21, 2016)

9/10 Her patterns and furniture are very eye-pleasing.

Margie?


----------



## ellarella (Oct 21, 2016)

i love elephant villagers, and she's really cute. 9/10

cyrano?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 21, 2016)

2/10 don't like his design but I've never had him so kinda hard to judge

Blaire?


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 21, 2016)

7/10

Mint?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 22, 2016)

Mint is my babbyyyy ♡♡♡
She's been with me since very earlier and still shows me a goodbye letter from her ex mayor Tobby. It makes my heart warm.

Graham?


----------



## Mistymayz (Oct 22, 2016)

100/10 cutest little thing ever

Marcel?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Oct 22, 2016)

4/10
Not huge on clowns haha.


----------



## Lethalia (Oct 23, 2016)

Butch?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 25, 2016)

9/10 aaaah he's cute

eloise?


----------



## CatsAreSuperCool (Oct 25, 2016)

7/10 sure

Lolly?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 25, 2016)

6/10. Glad that she's a tabby cat.

Friga?


----------



## DomesticatePiggy (Oct 26, 2016)

9/10 Yay, a fat penguin! ;D I love her already! <3 

O'hare?


----------



## Licorice (Oct 26, 2016)

8/10 he has a cute lil hat c:

Grizzly?


----------



## Mintie (Oct 29, 2016)

9/10 he's a cutie

patty?


----------



## Greggy (Oct 31, 2016)

9/10 Patty a cutie!!

Lionel?


----------



## creamyy (Oct 31, 2016)

8/10 cutie

Mallary?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

7/10, have her and like her!

Iggly?


----------



## creamyy (Nov 1, 2016)

3/10 not a fan

Joey?


----------



## creamyy (Nov 1, 2016)

3/10 not a fan

Joey?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 1, 2016)

Cute! 8/10

Drake?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Nov 1, 2016)

4/10
i dont like ducks, sorry.

eunice?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 1, 2016)

6/10, I have her in my second town and she's cute. :>

Opal?


----------



## hamster (Nov 1, 2016)

7/10
lily?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 1, 2016)

4/10 i don't really care for the frog villagers
but out of all of them, lily's my favorite 

eugene?


----------



## Eline (Nov 2, 2016)

7/10, like his name and he looks pretty badass. 


Phil?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 2, 2016)

8/10, I like how he looks!

Felicity?


----------



## hamster (Nov 2, 2016)

6/10, she's ok
yuka?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 2, 2016)

7/10

Inkwell? (The new Splatoon octopus villager?)


----------



## Greggy (Nov 2, 2016)

5/10, looks too plain.

Merry?


----------



## ryudragon98 (Nov 3, 2016)

5/10 merry is okay. 

Flurry


----------



## Mintie (Nov 3, 2016)

10/10 she's such a cute bean :'D

gala?


----------



## Mistymayz (Nov 4, 2016)

5/10 shes just meh....

W.Link?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 4, 2016)

Mistymayz said:


> 5/10 shes just meh....
> 
> W.Link?



What? Who is that?

Wolfgang


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2016)

9/10

Ribbot?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 4, 2016)

7/10.

Apple?


----------



## hamster (Nov 4, 2016)

4/10. don't really like hamsters, but cute
genji?


----------



## Dim (Nov 4, 2016)

4/10 Snake is better imo

Gaston?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2016)

4/10

Cleo


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

3/10, not a huge fan of horse villagers apart from roscoe
peanut?


----------



## Tensu (Nov 4, 2016)

8/10

Klaus?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 4, 2016)

5/10
ren?e?


----------



## furbyq (Nov 5, 2016)

6/10

Felicity?


----------



## crystalchild (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10
a charming villager, i like her quite a lot!

frita?


----------



## Celine (Nov 5, 2016)

9/10
I love her so much, I have her in my town and I just want to eat her up ^_^

Tom?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 5, 2016)

7/10

Julian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 5, 2016)

8/10

Maelle?


----------



## Celine (Nov 5, 2016)

6/10

Bam?


----------



## hamster (Nov 5, 2016)

6/10, O.K.
diva?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 5, 2016)

4/10
jambette?


----------



## N a t (Nov 5, 2016)

5/10 I'm kind of indifferent to her.


Wolf Link B)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 6, 2016)

9/10

Prince?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 6, 2016)

6/10, he's pretty meh.

Annabelle?


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

7/10, i think she's cute. best anteater
rudy?


----------



## Celine (Nov 6, 2016)

10/10 He's so cute! 

Chadder?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 6, 2016)

7/10
Bud?


----------



## Celine (Nov 6, 2016)

7/10

Boone?


----------



## hamster (Nov 6, 2016)

2/10, hate gorillas but he's probably the best one i guess
tia?


----------



## Pearls (Nov 6, 2016)

8/10
Nibbles?


----------



## piske (Nov 6, 2016)

4/10
Freya?


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 7, 2016)

8/10 precious, but also sassy/mean af from time to time.

Harry


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 7, 2016)

8/10 precious, but also sassy/mean af from time to time.

Harry


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2016)

3/10

Tangy?


----------



## Flare (Nov 8, 2016)

10/10.                                                                   Marshal...


----------



## hamster (Nov 8, 2016)

6/10
opal?


----------



## hamster (Nov 8, 2016)

6/10
opal?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2016)

7/10

Al?


----------



## DerYamu (Nov 8, 2016)

4/10
He's a little creepy ?.?

Deli?


----------



## Goby (Nov 8, 2016)

It's cool that he's a monkey and doesn't have a creepy face but personally not a big fan of monkeys.
5/10

Rudy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 8, 2016)

8/10

O'Hare?


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

0/10...
biskit?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 9, 2016)

8/10 
Hes really interesting and reminds me of my dad,
This lovely squirrel,Marshal,:


----------



## Celine (Nov 9, 2016)

10/10 he's so cute!

Carmen?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 9, 2016)

10/10 She was my favorite in City Folk!

Knox?


----------



## hamster (Nov 9, 2016)

5/10, interesting look. don't really like chickens though
katt?


----------



## Flare (Nov 9, 2016)

9/10. Seems to fit the uchi personality greatly 
Kid Cat


----------



## Onigiriis (Nov 9, 2016)

10/10 A classic cutie.

Elmer (pls be gentle with this cute horse)


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 9, 2016)

10/10 Horse villagers are the best ♥

Cranston?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 9, 2016)

7/10

Rocket?


----------



## Flare (Nov 10, 2016)

8/10 Underrated 
Chrissy


----------



## Salananstra (Nov 10, 2016)

5/10
Cute, but almost overly-excited looking

Coco!


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 10, 2016)

10/10 love her
gloria?


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2016)

i liked her, then i disliked her, then i liked her, then i hated her because she wouldn't move out
1/10
lolly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 10, 2016)

10/10

Rowan?


----------



## Carly Mayor Of Caketon (Nov 10, 2016)

2/10 i dont like him for whatever reason...

Goldie?


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

7/10, cutie
punchy?


----------



## Lugh (Nov 11, 2016)

9/10. I love his Japanese name translation and picture quote.

Kabuki?


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

7/10, pretty cool
marina?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 11, 2016)

9/10

Penelope?


----------



## Celine (Nov 11, 2016)

7/10

Hugh?


----------



## hamster (Nov 11, 2016)

7/10, i don't like pigs but he's the best looking 1. same birthday as me too
keaton?


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 11, 2016)

10/10

Stu?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 12, 2016)

10/10 I like him.

Iggly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2016)

7/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## AquaMarie (Nov 12, 2016)

10/10 He's my all time favorite villager!

Henry?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2016)

6/10
olivia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2016)

9/10

Del?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 13, 2016)

8/10.

flora?


----------



## al-tirah (Nov 14, 2016)

10/10 She was my favorite!

Bam?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 14, 2016)

7/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 14, 2016)

10/10 

Nan?


----------



## hamster (Nov 14, 2016)

8/10
phoebe?


----------



## KeatAlex (Nov 14, 2016)

6/10

Epona


----------



## KlopiTackle (Nov 14, 2016)

8/10
Marshal


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 14, 2016)

8/10

Bluebear?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 14, 2016)

9/10

Elise?


----------



## hamster (Nov 14, 2016)

3/10
pietro?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 14, 2016)

5/10

Rasher?


----------



## keybug55 (Nov 15, 2016)

9/10 I love him <3

Goose?


----------



## hamster (Nov 15, 2016)

4/10
bunnie?


----------



## BlissfulFox (Nov 15, 2016)

8/10

The new Sanrio villager, Chelsea. ^ .^


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

8/10

?toile?


----------



## hamster (Nov 15, 2016)

8/10
roscoe?


----------



## MistressCake (Nov 15, 2016)

3/10. Cranky types annoy me. Tia?


----------



## ~TOAST~ (Nov 15, 2016)

Creative design and I love elephants. 9/10.

Mallary?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 15, 2016)

6/10 I like her color ~

Cookie?


----------



## Flare (Nov 15, 2016)

10/10 honestly imo the best dog
Molly


----------



## nintendoanna (Nov 15, 2016)

molly is soooo cute i would've had her in my town but i didn't want her to be the only tiny animal lol i'd feel bad so 10/10???? lol
lucky?


----------



## Mink777 (Nov 15, 2016)

10/10

Maddie?


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

7/10
kid cat?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2016)

10/10

Rosie?


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

8/10
gruff?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

7/10

Ken?


----------



## jennihen (Nov 16, 2016)

7/10 
One of the only chickens I like, lol. 

Merry?


----------



## Celine (Nov 16, 2016)

10/10 love cats! <3

Kiki?


----------



## hamster (Nov 16, 2016)

9/10, so cute
yuka?


----------



## Videoguy612 (Nov 16, 2016)

8/10
Bunnie?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 16, 2016)

6/10. I don't mind her, but she doesn't stand out to me. Maybe I'd like her better in person.

Carmen?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 16, 2016)

10/10 One of my favorite villagers!

Boris?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

7/10

Velma?


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 16, 2016)

1/10

Ellie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 16, 2016)

7/10

Olivia?


----------



## Flare (Nov 16, 2016)

9/10 She's Great!  
Francine


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 16, 2016)

7/10 Never had her, but she seems cute. Plus her sister is cute, too.

Claudia?


----------



## nicholledgo (Nov 16, 2016)

8/10 Very cool

Walt?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 17, 2016)

8/10

Mah boi Tybalt??


----------



## AlienLiaru (Nov 17, 2016)

8/10 Cute color

Derwin?


----------



## tae (Nov 17, 2016)

he's kinda cute honestly, i'd give him a 6/10

GANON


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 17, 2016)

5/10

Camofrog?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 17, 2016)

8/10

Kitty?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 18, 2016)

7/10

Toby?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

7/10

Gwen?


----------



## hamster (Nov 18, 2016)

5/10, bob?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

9/10

O'Hare?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 18, 2016)

8/10

Ketchup?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

7/10.

Pompom?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 18, 2016)

lol
7/10.

Freckles?


----------



## Dactal (Nov 18, 2016)

6/10 never had her 

Walt?


----------



## hamster (Nov 18, 2016)

7/10
nan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

8/10

Sly?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lethalia said:


> lol
> 7/10.
> 
> Freckles?



I actually thought this was the "Have you had that villager before?" thread, so that's why I posted that lol.


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 18, 2016)

8/10 I really like his design 

T-Bone?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 18, 2016)

7/10

Fang?


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

10/10
octavian?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 19, 2016)

7/10, not a fan of cranky villagers but it's a cool octopus.

Carmen?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

Which one? The mouse, 7/10. The rabbit, 8/10.

Static?


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

6/10, decent
mitzi?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 19, 2016)

9/10

Kiki?

- - - Post Merge - - -



nintendofan85 said:


> I actually thought this was the "Have you had that villager before?" thread, so that's why I posted that lol.



Ohhhhhh, I thought you just disliked her so much that you refused to even vote, which cracked me up lmao


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

10/10
nana?


----------



## Licorice (Nov 19, 2016)

9/10

Bunnie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 19, 2016)

7/10

Ribbot?


----------



## hamster (Nov 19, 2016)

7/10, puddles?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 19, 2016)

9/10, one of the cutest frogs.

Drift?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 19, 2016)

8/10 He looks pretty cool

Peewee?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 20, 2016)

4/10 I'm not a huge fan of gorilla villagers...he was in my Wild World town and he was a jerk.
Flurry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

8/10

Sue E?


----------



## hamster (Nov 21, 2016)

3/10
fang?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 21, 2016)

7/10

Stitches?


----------



## hamster (Nov 21, 2016)

7/10
chrissy?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 21, 2016)

3/10

Genji?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

10/10

Snake?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 21, 2016)

8/10 cutie

Purrl?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2016)

8/10

Rosie?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 21, 2016)

8/10 Who doesn't love Rosie?
Sprinkle?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 22, 2016)

8/10

Barold?


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA (Nov 22, 2016)

8/10

Nana?


----------



## hamster (Nov 22, 2016)

8/10
coco?


----------



## Lovebat (Nov 23, 2016)

10/10
Willow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 23, 2016)

8/10

Astrid?


----------



## SoftFairie (Nov 23, 2016)

6/10

Olivia?


----------



## hamster (Nov 23, 2016)

7/10
gloria?


----------



## Bcat (Nov 23, 2016)

7/10

Spork?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 23, 2016)

7/10

Rasher?


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

6/10
francine?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 24, 2016)

8/10

Samson?


----------



## hamster (Nov 24, 2016)

3/10
bluebear?


----------



## Lethalia (Nov 26, 2016)

7/10

Chadder?


----------



## Mintie (Nov 26, 2016)

3/10
not a big fan

elise?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 26, 2016)

7/10 She was ok when she was in my City Folk town.

Astrid?


----------



## Ramune (Nov 27, 2016)

6/10
Dobie?


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

9/10
rod


----------



## Alyx (Nov 27, 2016)

5/10 not a fan

Punchy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

8/10

Bob?


----------



## hamster (Nov 27, 2016)

8/10
carmen? (rabbit)


----------



## Bcat (Nov 27, 2016)

6/10

Sally?


----------



## VxnillaCupcakes (Nov 27, 2016)

7/10

tammi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

7/10 She was pretty cool in my New Leaf town.

Cesar?


----------



## tae (Nov 27, 2016)

1/10 a a a a a a 


ganon &#55357;&#56448; my luv.


----------



## acmohn (Nov 27, 2016)

2/10 lol
nan?


----------



## Sepia (Nov 27, 2016)

6/10

I did use to have Nan but I'm not too keen on the face shape of Goats. Other than that she's incredibly cute.

What does the next person think of Pietro?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 27, 2016)

5/10 I actually like smug villagers but he looks like Fruit Loops.

Gaston?


----------



## BlooBelle (Nov 27, 2016)

5/10, maybe? I think I'd like him a bit more if the insides of his ears weren't blue. It really throws me off. >_<

Hans?


----------



## Reyrey (Nov 27, 2016)

BlooBelle said:


> 5/10, maybe? I think I'd like him a bit more if the insides of his ears weren't blue. It really throws me off. >_<
> 
> Hans?



5/10

Astrid?


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2016)

7/10
beau?


----------



## Sepia (Nov 28, 2016)

12/10

Extra two points for being so adorable.
What about...Vesta?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Nov 28, 2016)

10/10

Vesta is classic ^^ I think that out of all the sheep her wool would be the softest and fluffiest <3

Let's see...Henry the smug froggy? <3


----------



## hamster (Nov 28, 2016)

6/10. nothing rlly interesting
portia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

8/10

Melba?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 28, 2016)

9/10

Maggie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 28, 2016)

8/10

Tasha?


----------



## Alyx (Nov 29, 2016)

6/10 not familiar


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Nov 29, 2016)

No villager for me?




Astrid?


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing (Nov 29, 2016)

3 /10

Mehhhhhhhh,

Juilan


----------



## hamster (Nov 29, 2016)

7/10
kabuki?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 29, 2016)

8/10

Rooney?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 29, 2016)

6/10
rod?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Nov 29, 2016)

5/10 not a fan of the jocks but I like his pirate theme.

Julia?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 30, 2016)

8/10 She looks really cool

Fruity?


----------



## Reyrey (Dec 2, 2016)

How dare you rate my Astrid baby 3/10!!! 

9/10 I'm not a big fan of his hair.

Raddle?


----------



## ujenny (Dec 2, 2016)

2/10

Etoile?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 4, 2016)

5/10

Genji?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 4, 2016)

7/10

Yuka?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 5, 2016)

5/10

Goldie?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 5, 2016)

8/10

Drift?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 5, 2016)

7/10, never had him but he seems cute.

Mitzi?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 5, 2016)

6/10

Kyle?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 5, 2016)

7/10. He's pretty cute.

Hazel?


----------



## yandere (Dec 5, 2016)

3/10
vesta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2016)

8/10

Pietro?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 5, 2016)

8/10 I appreciate him for his colors, but not his interior tastes.

Eloise?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 5, 2016)

7/10

Midge?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 6, 2016)

9/10 so cute, love her

Carmen?


----------



## ellarella (Dec 6, 2016)

she's alright, 5/10

cyrano?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

7/10

Annalisa?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 6, 2016)

3/10

Tabby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 6, 2016)

4/10

Tangy?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 6, 2016)

6/10

Cole?


----------



## Buttonsy (Dec 6, 2016)

5/10

Stitches?


----------



## Sonny Resetti (Dec 6, 2016)

6/10

Meh.

Peck?


----------



## Paradise (Dec 6, 2016)

Ehh peck is ok, I don't know how I feel about those white eyes 5/10

Flurry?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 8, 2016)

7/10

Dora?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 8, 2016)

9/10

Benjamin?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 9, 2016)

4/10

Cherry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2016)

7/10

Pashmina?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 9, 2016)

7/10

Diana


----------



## Licorice (Dec 9, 2016)

4/10 bland

Nana?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

7/10

Tasha?


----------



## Warszawa (Dec 10, 2016)

4/10. I find her a bit plain. ;_;


----------



## cornimer (Dec 10, 2016)

Rolf?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

12/10, the boi

Bud?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2016)

8/10

Drift?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 10, 2016)

10/10

Puddles?


----------



## Alyx (Dec 11, 2016)

9/10 so cute


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2016)

Disregard this post.


----------



## NiftyBowtoid (Dec 11, 2016)

Cousteau?


----------



## Nodokana (Dec 12, 2016)

7/10

Lyman?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

7/10. Not bad!

Peggy?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 12, 2016)

8/10

flora?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

9/10.

Kevin?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2016)

7/10

Dora?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 12, 2016)

9/10 MY GIRL

Lobo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2016)

8/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

8/10.

Yuka?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 12, 2016)

9/10

Aziz?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

4/10. I like his shirt, though.

Bam?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2016)

7/10

Meow?


----------



## OviRy8 (Dec 12, 2016)

4/10

W. Link?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2016)

8/10

Vivian?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 12, 2016)

6/10.

Gayle?


----------



## nostalgibra (Dec 12, 2016)

2/10 I've had her in both towns and I'm just really sick of her tbh.

Pudge?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 12, 2016)

5/10

Chadder


----------



## Cheren (Dec 13, 2016)

9/10. I love designs like this one.

Tammy?


----------



## Flare (Dec 13, 2016)

8/10... :l
Tammi?


----------



## Bcat (Dec 13, 2016)

6/10

Midge?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 13, 2016)

6.5/10. She's cute, I don't have a problem with her, I guess I just don't care for her design that much.

Apollo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

8/10

Plucky?


----------



## Barbara (Dec 13, 2016)

6/10 she seems cute, but I can't find in-game pictures from her and she looks a bit odd on her card, compared to old games.

Tybalt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

7/10

Bangle?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 13, 2016)

3/10...

Caroline?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

8/10

Ankha?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 13, 2016)

8/10 I really like her design, even though she's not one of my favourites.
Roscoe?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 13, 2016)

7/10

Becky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 13, 2016)

6/10

Knox?


----------



## hamster (Dec 14, 2016)

5/10
lopez?


----------



## Flare (Dec 14, 2016)

10/10 
Zell?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

8/10

Katt?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 14, 2016)

6/10

Kiki?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 14, 2016)

10/10 I *love* Kiki.
Lolly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 14, 2016)

9/10

Tasha?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 15, 2016)

3/10

Chevre?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 15, 2016)

7/10

Molly?


----------



## Cellixhem (Dec 15, 2016)

10/10! She is also my dreamie 
Apple?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 15, 2016)

9/10 She is strangely adorable!

Biskit?


----------



## hamster (Dec 15, 2016)

7/10
tia?


----------



## hamster (Dec 15, 2016)

7/10
tia?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 15, 2016)

7/10

Margie?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 15, 2016)

10/10
Candi?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

4/10

Hopkins?


----------



## franzi (Dec 16, 2016)

7/10, he's actually really cute!

Chai?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

7/10

Vladimir?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2016)

6/10

Marshal?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 16, 2016)

7/10

Vivian?


----------



## franzi (Dec 16, 2016)

8/10 - he's cute but a little overrated, imo.

Daisy?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 16, 2016)

5/10

Goldie?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

4/10 (She's not that cute to me & it took her an eternity to move out when I had her in my last town)

Dotty?


----------



## franzi (Dec 16, 2016)

6/10 

June?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 16, 2016)

6/10

Francine?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 16, 2016)

7/10. She's pretty cute and I love rabbit villagers.

Alli?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2016)

7/10

Rizzo?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 17, 2016)

5/10
Marina?


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2016)

10/10 Enjoyed poems of Jackhammers and Toilets. 
Agnes?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 17, 2016)

9/10, I've always wanted her in my town.

Curlos?


----------



## Cheren (Dec 17, 2016)

7/10. He's pretty cool, I've had him in a previous town.

Greta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 17, 2016)

10/10

Aurora?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 17, 2016)

7/10


Guido?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 18, 2016)

2/10

Graham?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 18, 2016)

2/10

Chrissy?


----------



## Cellixhem (Dec 18, 2016)

5/10, I don't get why she is so popular. 

Clay?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 18, 2016)

5/10

Blaire?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 18, 2016)

7/10

Mint?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 22, 2016)

10/10
Static?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Dec 22, 2016)

7/10 

Rosie?


----------



## ethereal.acnl (Dec 22, 2016)

9/10 She was one of my fave villagers, love her. 

Pietro


----------



## baileyanne94 (Dec 22, 2016)

3/10

Nibbles?


----------



## Lovebat (Dec 22, 2016)

10/10 She lives in my town currently...I have yet to get her picture.
Freya?


----------



## Flare (Dec 22, 2016)

6/10
Marshal?


----------



## Bunnilla (Dec 22, 2016)

10/10

Goldie?


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10 Never had her, but seen her in other towns.

Cherry?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 24, 2016)

4/10

kiki?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10

Del?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10
Cupcake?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

5/10

Olive?


----------



## Fox Mulder (Dec 24, 2016)

5/10

Twiggy?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 24, 2016)

8/10

freckles?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

8/10

Joey?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10, would make eyebrows thinner though.

Goose?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10
bonbon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 24, 2016)

8/10

Dotty?


----------



## Xandra (Dec 24, 2016)

7/10

Agent S?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

10/10

Rocket?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 24, 2016)

2/10 Lol she gross and ugly

Boone?


----------



## petaI (Dec 24, 2016)

ehh 4/10 not a fan of gorilla villagers

Claudia


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 24, 2016)

8.5/10

Tybalt?


----------



## P. Star (Dec 24, 2016)

5/10 a mediocre tiger 

Flora?


----------



## Lethalia (Dec 25, 2016)

6/10

Phoebe?


----------



## Annabloem (Dec 25, 2016)

4/10

Kevin?


----------



## petaI (Dec 25, 2016)

7/10

Truffles?


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Dec 25, 2016)

1/10 EWWWWW

Roscoe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2016)

7/10

Hazel (NL)?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

0/10 absolutely not

Patty? (I know I'll get some bad reviews)


----------



## TheMisaMisa (Jan 2, 2017)

3/10

Penelope?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

oops same time


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jan 2, 2017)

eek a rat 0/10

Merengue?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

9/10 Edible

Deena?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2017)

7/10

Derwin?


----------



## Dim (Jan 2, 2017)

2/10

Bree?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

5/10 Eh... Okay.

Rod?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2017)

7/10

Rodney?


----------



## OrangeFilledVill (Jan 2, 2017)

4/10 I never had him, so I looked it up and found out.

Felicity?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 2, 2017)

5/10 at least she's a cat

Boots


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 4, 2017)

Welcome amiibo, but ugly.
7/10

Kody?


----------



## PerfectPeach10 (Jan 5, 2017)

7/10

Not into his eye's very much,but other than that he seem's cute.

Ketchup?


----------



## ReesesRainbowHelixXOXO (Jan 5, 2017)

8/10

She looks pretty cute!!

Chai?


----------



## Licorice (Jan 5, 2017)

9/10 that teacup <3

Maddie?


----------



## Bcat (Jan 5, 2017)

7/10

Chelsea?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 13, 2017)

6/10

Bea?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 13, 2017)

7/10

Daisy?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 13, 2017)

6/10.

Rod?


----------



## Good Goomy (Jan 16, 2017)

8/10

Truffles?


----------



## Seashell (Jan 16, 2017)

5/10?

Antonio?


----------



## Mintie (Jan 20, 2017)

8/10 probably my favorite anteater

moose?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

7/10

Jay?


----------



## Tobia (Jan 21, 2017)

5/10

Bruce?


----------



## 1milk (Jan 21, 2017)

bruce jenner... 9
dotty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

7/10

Mallary?


----------



## P. Star (Jan 21, 2017)

3/10

Octavian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 21, 2017)

6/10

Marina?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

2/10

W. Link?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

7/10

Lionel?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

1/10

Mott?


----------



## Stepheroo (Jan 22, 2017)

3/10.

kid cat?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 22, 2017)

5/10

Rudy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 22, 2017)

8/10

Punchy?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 22, 2017)

1/10

Tad?


----------



## JSS (Jan 22, 2017)

5/10

Dizzy?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 22, 2017)

10/10(So many City Folk memories)

Paolo?


----------



## FreezeFlame (Jan 22, 2017)

6/10

Diana?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Jan 23, 2017)

8/10

Zell?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 23, 2017)

7/10

Fuchsia?


----------



## NeonxVandal (Jan 23, 2017)

6/10. Not my thing, sorry!

Blaire?


----------



## ujenny (Jan 24, 2017)

9/10

Bonbon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

8/10

Mira?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

5/10

Snake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

7/10

Bones?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Jan 24, 2017)

6/10

Monique?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

0/10

Walker?


----------



## AmarilloVerde (Jan 24, 2017)

9/10 I love all dogs as a rule

Teddy?


----------



## JSS (Jan 24, 2017)

5/10 (Teddy)
And I like Monique but that 0/10 made me laugh

... Bunnie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 24, 2017)

8/10

Hazel (NL)?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 24, 2017)

4/10(Yes, I'm a tough critic.)

Flip?


----------



## nostalgibra (Jan 24, 2017)

Alien51 said:


> 4/10(Yes, I'm a tough critic.)
> 
> Flip?



6/10, pretty cute little guy.

Octavian?


----------



## mayorsam17 (Jan 25, 2017)

3/10, never cared much for him.
Yuka?


----------



## Nul (Jan 25, 2017)

4/10 I'm rather indifferent about her.

Scoot?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 25, 2017)

9/10

Weber?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 26, 2017)

5/10

Bubbles?


----------



## opalskiies (Jan 30, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> 5/10
> 
> Bubbles?



2/10

Curlos


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2017)

7/10

Nan?


----------



## forestyne (Jan 30, 2017)

6/10. Pretty cute and probably the only goat villager I like.

Marina.


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 3, 2017)

8/10

Caroline


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2017)

8/10

Cesar?


----------



## kylie32123 (Feb 4, 2017)

2/10
Lolly?


----------



## TheEchoTimes (Feb 4, 2017)

kylie32123 said:


> 2/10
> Lolly?



10/10 SHE'S PRECIOUS
Goldie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 13, 2017)

5/10

Fuchsia?


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 13, 2017)

5/10 not my fav but not horrible either

Lionel?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

10/10

Very Royal!



Gaston?


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 13, 2017)

10/10 his mustache is my fav

Lobo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 13, 2017)

8/10

Chief?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 13, 2017)

5/10 Not the best wolf but decent enough.

Bam?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2017)

6/10

Nan?


----------



## Panda Hero (Feb 14, 2017)

tbh never seen her so i had to look her up
5/10 shes cute at least


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 15, 2017)

Moose?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

5/10

Bettina?


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 15, 2017)

1/10

Flurry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

8/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 15, 2017)

9/10

Hopkins


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

9/10

Hopper?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 15, 2017)

0/10
Hated him in my town.

Clyde?


----------



## Katelyn (Feb 15, 2017)

4/10

Vivian?


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

7/10... 10/10 if you ship her with Dobie, though!

Gaston?


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Feb 22, 2017)

1/10
Chrissy


----------



## Mink777 (Feb 22, 2017)

3/10

Walker?


----------



## Stepheroo (Feb 22, 2017)

6/10 in the game. But 11/10 in your icon.

Celia?


----------



## Asutoro (Feb 23, 2017)

7/10
Wade?


----------



## Hellfish (Feb 23, 2017)

Asutoro said:


> 7/10
> Wade?



10/10 too cute ^-^

Joey ^-^


----------



## Sntcringe (Feb 23, 2017)

Never heard of him, upon first glance, OH GAWD 0/0

Jacques


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 23, 2017)

9/10 Always have wanted him in my town.

Fauna?


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 25, 2017)

6/10

Merry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 25, 2017)

8/10

Gala?


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 25, 2017)

10/10. the pigs are adorbs and I think she's my favorite pig!

Rodeo?


----------



## Flare (Feb 25, 2017)

7/10 

Molly?


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Mar 2, 2017)

6/10
Vich?


----------



## Soda Fox (Mar 2, 2017)

10/10 I love Marie and so I love Viche!

Ganon?


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2017)

2/10

The eyes and the blue colour are turn offs.

Willow?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

7/10

Dobie?


----------



## Linksonic1 (Apr 20, 2017)

3/10

Cookie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

8/10

Static?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2017)

7/10

Felyne?


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2017)

8. Very cute!

Del?


----------



## tumut (Apr 20, 2017)

5/10

Jeremiah


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2017)

I had him in wild world and I loved him! 7/10

Tasha?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2017)

7/10 she's unique but not that cute to me.

Maddie?


----------



## watercolorwish (Apr 20, 2017)

sad they brought her back out of all the forgotten dogs. i'm sure people would have been much more interested with bow or something since i feel like we already have a lot of cutesy dogs

mott!


----------



## SensaiGallade (Apr 20, 2017)

Not my type

Bob


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 20, 2017)

9/10 Bob is awesome!

Diana?


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2017)

10. I adore her.

Snooty. <3


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

6/10. I had her in my GameCube town and she was ok but I don't miss her. I remember that I made her mad when I had my friends all over at my house for my twelfth birthday back in 2012.

Robin?


----------



## moonford (Apr 20, 2017)

8. One of my favourite birds. c:

Gonzo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 20, 2017)

7/10

Twiggy?


----------



## Xandra (Apr 21, 2017)

He was one of the first villagers who sent me a letter in my first town waaaaaaay before i joined the forums here

Goose?


----------



## moonford (Apr 21, 2017)

4/10

Coco?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 21, 2017)

8/10

Whitney?


----------



## moonford (Apr 21, 2017)

2/10

Tasha?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 21, 2017)

5/10

Moe?


----------



## Introvert (Apr 22, 2017)

8/10

Tia?


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 22, 2017)

8/10
Coach?


----------



## moonford (Apr 22, 2017)

1/10

Gayle?


----------



## Bcat (Apr 22, 2017)

5/10

Toby?


----------



## moonford (Apr 22, 2017)

2. 

Olivia?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Apr 22, 2017)

7/10.

Julian?


----------



## moonford (Apr 22, 2017)

10. c:

Flora? 

(If you don't score her a ten, I will find you.  )


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 22, 2017)

9/10.

Rod?


----------



## Noah98789 (Apr 22, 2017)

5/10 hes ok i  guess
Paula <3


----------



## Introvert (Apr 22, 2017)

6/10

Gonzo?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 22, 2017)

6/10

Sylvana?


----------



## Introvert (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10

Ursala?


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

cutie/10
Marshal


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

10/10

Daisy?


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10
Eugene?


----------



## pinkcotton (Apr 23, 2017)

7/10

Canberra?


----------



## Sadistic (Apr 23, 2017)

pinkcotton said:


> 7/10
> 
> Canberra?



7/10


----------



## Verecund (Apr 29, 2017)

I guess I'll rate Canberra again since there's no villager in the last post.

8/10!

Freya?


----------



## moonford (Apr 30, 2017)

1.

Wendy?


----------



## ZagZig321 (Apr 30, 2017)

I think Wendy is adorable! 9/10! 

Gladys?


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 30, 2017)

4/10

Walker aka #1?


----------



## moonford (Apr 30, 2017)

2/10 He's not completely butt ugly, it's just his eyes ruin everything. If they were black he would he cuter. 

Goldie?


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 30, 2017)

10/10

Bones?


----------



## Dim (Apr 30, 2017)

6/10

Cherry?


----------



## Verecund (Apr 30, 2017)

4/10

Portia?


----------



## CoveyCube (Apr 30, 2017)

Cute and unique, 9/10
Cube?


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Apr 30, 2017)

7/10

Rudy


----------



## Verecund (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10

Wade?


----------



## moonford (Apr 30, 2017)

9.5/10

Love Wade!!!!

Ruby?


----------



## Verecund (Apr 30, 2017)

6/10

Cole?


----------



## toadsworthy (Apr 30, 2017)

8/10 i quite like him!

Timbra


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 1, 2017)

7/10

Roald


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2017)

9/10!

Puck?


----------



## Verecund (May 2, 2017)

5/10

Alice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2017)

7/10

Melba?


----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2017)

7/10

Skye?


----------



## AngelBunny (May 21, 2017)

10/10

Chrissy?


----------



## Flare (May 21, 2017)

10/10

Francine?


----------



## Verecund (May 21, 2017)

10/10

Filbert?


----------



## Mink777 (May 21, 2017)

10/10.

Bones?


----------



## Dim (May 22, 2017)

6/10

Genji?


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 22, 2017)

9/10

tammi


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 22, 2017)

7/10, pretty cute

Cheif?


----------



## hestu (May 22, 2017)

7/10

Bill?


----------



## AngelBunny (May 22, 2017)

7/10

fauna?


----------



## Fleshy (May 22, 2017)

8/10, Tipper?


----------



## AngelBunny (May 22, 2017)

9.5/10

ruby?


----------



## hestu (May 22, 2017)

6/10

Pate?


----------



## ILikePenguins (May 23, 2017)

I love Pate very much! I'm gonna rate her 10/10!

Amelia?


----------



## Verecund (May 26, 2017)

5/10

Tank?


----------



## axo (May 26, 2017)

6/10

Moe?


----------



## ZeFeZ (May 26, 2017)

8/10

Pietro?


----------



## axo (May 26, 2017)

5/10

Joey?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 27, 2017)

6/10

Bettina?


----------



## moonford (May 27, 2017)

1/10

Bruce?


----------



## Drokmar (May 27, 2017)

8/10 - he seems pretty swaggy to me!

next up: Tucker


----------



## moonford (May 27, 2017)

10/10

I have him in my town and I love him.

Tia?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 27, 2017)

10/10

Erik?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 27, 2017)

10/10


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (May 27, 2017)

7/10

June?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 27, 2017)

8/10

Marshal?


----------



## amarie. (May 27, 2017)

10/10 Marshal is such a cute grump

Rasher??


----------



## HappyDolphin (May 27, 2017)

2/10 I'm not a person for Jock/Cranky villagers

Margie


----------



## TortimerCrossing (May 27, 2017)

9/10 too cute!!

baabara


----------



## Verecund (May 27, 2017)

4/10; Not a fan of her eyes.

Flo?


----------



## Drokmar (May 28, 2017)

7/10 - Love that hair!

Charlise


----------



## Verecund (May 28, 2017)

5/10

Tiffany?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 28, 2017)

8/10

Alli?


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 28, 2017)

4/10

Julia?


----------



## Soda Fox (May 28, 2017)

She's cute <3 9/10

Epona?


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 28, 2017)

6/10

Peggy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2017)

7/10

Bluebear?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2017)

7/10

Bluebear?


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 29, 2017)

7/10

Freya?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2017)

7/10

Skye?


----------



## Mink777 (May 29, 2017)

6/10.

Walker?


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 29, 2017)

5/10

Gabi?


----------



## Mink777 (May 29, 2017)

4/10

Chrissy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2017)

8/10

Eunice?


----------



## Mink777 (May 29, 2017)

5/10

Biskit?


----------



## CookieCrossing (May 29, 2017)

7/10

Gala?


----------



## Mink777 (May 29, 2017)

7/10

Hugh?


----------



## Verecund (May 29, 2017)

7/10

Lucy?


----------



## Drokmar (May 29, 2017)

4/10

Piper?


----------



## Alienfish (May 29, 2017)

ninjad.. 4/10 birds go away

Hans?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 29, 2017)

5/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## HappyDolphin (Jun 2, 2017)

2/10 meh

Gloria


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

0/10 

Mira?


----------



## namiieco (Jun 2, 2017)

6/10

gladys?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2017)

7/10

Annalisa?


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

4/10

Chrissy?


----------



## HappyDolphin (Jun 2, 2017)

10/10 She's looking at one of my screamin' deals

Francine


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

10/10 

Ankha?


----------



## Soda Fox (Jun 2, 2017)

9/10

Phoebe?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

6/10

Teddy?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2017)

8/10.

Walker?


----------



## Flare (Jun 2, 2017)

7/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 2, 2017)

5/10.

Maddie?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 2, 2017)

7/10

Goldie?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 2, 2017)

8/10

Cole?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 3, 2017)

5/10, pretty decent but not my favorite

Eugene?


----------



## Annabloem (Jun 3, 2017)

7/10 he looks funny

Boomer?


----------



## tifachu (Jun 3, 2017)

6/10, never met him but I like his theme.

Bob?


----------



## Dim (Jun 3, 2017)

101/10!

Camofrog?


----------



## awesomeelle2001 (Jun 3, 2017)

5/10

Rosie?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 3, 2017)

8/10

Filbert?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 3, 2017)

10/10

Yuka?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Jun 3, 2017)

6/10

Snake?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

10/10 I love Snake ♥

Leopold?


----------



## forestyne (Jun 3, 2017)

3/10, I'm not a fan of lion villagers


Barold


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 3, 2017)

1/10 ewwww barold xDDDD

Zucker?


----------



## forestyne (Jun 4, 2017)

barold is my boi wtf

7/10, he's cute but a bit overrated.


Zell?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 4, 2017)

6/10

Claudia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 4, 2017)

7/10

Butch?


----------



## Flare (Jun 4, 2017)

5/10

Rosie?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 5, 2017)

8/10

Leigh?


----------



## monokumafan999 (Jun 5, 2017)

6/10
I like her shirt.

Vivian


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 5, 2017)

8/10.

Alfonso?


----------



## hamster (Jun 5, 2017)

6.
katt?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 5, 2017)

1/10.

Rilla?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 5, 2017)

1/10

Jacob?


----------



## Mythicalhoopa (Jun 5, 2017)

6/10.

Cheri?


----------



## cardboardcanary (Jun 6, 2017)

13/10

Melba?


----------



## Flare (Jun 6, 2017)

6/10

Diana?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2017)

7/10

Drift?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jun 7, 2017)

10/10, was one of my favorites for a while

Hazel (the new leaf one)?


----------



## ZeFeZ (Jun 7, 2017)

4/10

Lucky


----------



## ZagZig321 (Jun 7, 2017)

11/10

Gladys!


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 7, 2017)

8/10

Sandy?


----------



## Wolfie (Jun 7, 2017)

6/10

Spork?


----------



## Mink777 (Jun 8, 2017)

10/10.

Weber?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 8, 2017)

0/10 Weber is terrible and doesn't deserve jack squat from me.

Tybalt?


----------



## hestu (Jun 10, 2017)

6/10

celia?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Jun 10, 2017)

7/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 10, 2017)

7/10

Felicity?


----------



## Brijade07 (Jun 10, 2017)

7/10

how about... frita?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 10, 2017)

6/10

Ketchup?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 11, 2017)

6/10

Static?


----------



## hamster (Jun 11, 2017)

5.
coco?


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jun 11, 2017)

10/10

Muffy?


----------



## Dim (Jun 11, 2017)

6/10 pretty cool but eh.

Nate?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 11, 2017)

7/10. He was cool in my GCN town back in 2010.

Olaf?


----------



## Frisk999 (Aug 16, 2017)

3/10 looks mean

Skye?

- - - Post Merge - - -

3/10 looks mean.
Skye?

- - - Post Merge - - -

3/10 looks mean.
Skye?

- - - Post Merge - - -

3/10 looks mean.
Skye?


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 16, 2017)

8/10, cute but i wouldn't have her in my town

Mathilda?


----------



## Livvy (Aug 16, 2017)

5/10 - not a fan of kangaroos, but i like the black/purple. 

Monique?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 16, 2017)

10/10!

Ganon?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 16, 2017)

1/10

Frobert?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 16, 2017)

6/10

Decent but not my favorite 

Eugene?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 18, 2017)

4/10

Bones?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 18, 2017)

7/10

Keaton?


----------



## Shu (Aug 19, 2017)

8/10

Diana?


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 19, 2017)

6/10

Celia?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 19, 2017)

8/10

Molly?


----------



## ujenny (Aug 19, 2017)

8/10

phoebe?


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 19, 2017)

4/10.

Chris?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 19, 2017)

Uhhh 5:10

Moose?


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 21, 2017)

1/10. I hate him so much, sorry LOL

Lyman?


----------



## hamster (Aug 21, 2017)

uhh, 5/10

pietro?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 21, 2017)

10/10

Clyde?


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Aug 21, 2017)

6/10

Henry?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 21, 2017)

10/10 best random move in villager Ive had in so long!

Soleil?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 21, 2017)

6/10

Beau?


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

8/10

Rizzo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 22, 2017)

7/10

Roscoe?


----------



## carp (Aug 22, 2017)

4/10 eye 2 big

goose?


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

2

Molly?


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

10/10 she's adorable

Maple?


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 22, 2017)

10
Merengue


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 22, 2017)

8/10

Alli?


----------



## mogyay (Aug 22, 2017)

4/10
vesta


----------



## anxiousvivi (Aug 23, 2017)

7/10
Felicity


----------



## carp (Aug 23, 2017)

8/10
bob


----------



## Yorksii (Aug 23, 2017)

10/10 I LOVE BOB


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 23, 2017)

????

Cube?


----------



## bryantastic (Aug 23, 2017)

4/10

Marcel?


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 24, 2017)

8/10 so cute
Liz?


----------



## Anactoria (Aug 24, 2017)

Had to look that one up...
6/10?
Klaus


----------



## Mink777 (Aug 24, 2017)

1/10

Canion?


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 24, 2017)

7/10

Moose?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 25, 2017)

Like.

Bettina?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2017)

7/10

Erik?

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10

Erik?


----------



## Hyoon (Aug 29, 2017)

5/10

Beau?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 29, 2017)

6.5/10

Eugene?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 29, 2017)

10/10

Alice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2017)

9/10

Hazel?


----------



## Lozzybear (Aug 30, 2017)

5/10

Genji?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 30, 2017)

9/10!

Olive?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 30, 2017)

7/10

Hamlet?


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 30, 2017)

7.5/10!

Aurora?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Aug 31, 2017)

6/10

Norma?


----------



## squidpops (Aug 31, 2017)

10/10 she's a pink cow. i love cows and i love pink. she's perfect

Raddle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 31, 2017)

10/10

Rudy?


----------



## hamster (Aug 31, 2017)

8/10, peanut?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 31, 2017)

9/10!

Gruff?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 1, 2017)

7/10

Pashmina?


----------



## sushiornot (Sep 1, 2017)

9.5/10!

Velma?


----------



## Strawberryllama (Sep 1, 2017)

7/10

Epona?


----------



## AbbyCrossing (Sep 1, 2017)

5/10

Tia?


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

9/10

Opal?


----------



## carp (Sep 2, 2017)

7/10

gaston??


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 2, 2017)

8.5/10

Drake?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

5/10

Rooney?

- - - Post Merge - - -

5/10

Rooney?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 7, 2017)

4/10

Truffles?


----------



## Warrior (Sep 7, 2017)

3/10

Puddles?


----------



## 50m4ra (Sep 7, 2017)

7/10 

Mereugue


----------



## luna-melody (Sep 7, 2017)

9/10 shes so sweet!

Rosie?


----------



## Verecund (Sep 7, 2017)

8/10

Moe?


----------



## CaramelCookie (Sep 7, 2017)

4/10 not a fan

Margie?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 7, 2017)

6/10

Chow


----------



## luna-melody (Sep 7, 2017)

6/10
Tia?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 8, 2017)

7/10

Barold?


----------



## HungryForCereal (Sep 8, 2017)

5. 

kidd?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 8, 2017)

6/10

Tucker?


----------



## tifachu (Sep 8, 2017)

10/10

Lionel?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Sep 9, 2017)

10/10

Sally?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 9, 2017)

6/10

Apple?


----------



## luna-melody (Sep 10, 2017)

6/10

Rudy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

9/10

Kabuki?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

9/10

Kabuki?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

7/10

Felyne?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Sep 10, 2017)

10/10 so cute, I wish I had him

Marina?


----------



## Shayden (Sep 10, 2017)

9/10 - i love her but i wish ACNL let her have a house on the beach

Maple?


----------



## Razpup (Sep 10, 2017)

7/10
Pretty cute bear, I like her.
Kevin (Bacon)?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 10, 2017)

9/10, a really good villager

Lyman?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 10, 2017)

6/10

Rosie?


----------



## Razpup (Sep 10, 2017)

8/10
Animal Crossing the Movie anyone?
Elise.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 10, 2017)

6/10

June?


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Sep 10, 2017)

3/10 

Frita?


----------



## Cascade (Sep 10, 2017)

5/10

Chelsea?


----------



## ashlif (Sep 11, 2017)

6/10

Wolf Link?


----------



## cornimer (Sep 11, 2017)

8/10
Tad?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

9/10!

Jambette?


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 11, 2017)

2/10.

Genji?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 11, 2017)

7/10

Timbra?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 11, 2017)

64/10 SHE'S MY BOOOOOOOOO

Wendy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

8/10

Eunice?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 11, 2017)

5/10 

June?


----------



## Razpup (Sep 11, 2017)

7/10
So cute!
Vic?


----------



## Midna64 (Sep 11, 2017)

4/10
He is ok..
How about Coco?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 11, 2017)

5/10...

Annalisa?


----------



## GreatUsername (Sep 12, 2017)

7/10

Pango?


----------



## Hyoon (Sep 12, 2017)

5/10 neutral

Bluebear?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2017)

8/10!

Maple?


----------



## lemoncrossing (Sep 12, 2017)

7/10 eh she's p cute

Colton?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 12, 2017)

8/10

Carmen (the bunny)?


----------



## Verecund (Sep 12, 2017)

9/10

Carmen the mouse?


----------



## teardrop (Sep 16, 2017)

6.5/10, shes cute and all, but peppy villagers get annoying imo..
keaton??

- - - Post Merge - - -

6.5/10, shes cute and all, but peppy villagers get annoying imo..
keaton??


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 16, 2017)

7/10

Olive?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 3, 2017)

6/10

Freckles?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

4/

Rudy?


----------



## cornimer (Oct 3, 2017)

5/10
Velma?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 3, 2017)

6/10

Lobo?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 3, 2017)

7/10

Cube?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

5/10 

Roscoe?


----------



## Aderyn (Oct 4, 2017)

5/10

Drake?


----------



## Arjh (Oct 4, 2017)

8/10 

Bluebear?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 4, 2017)

4/10, s/he is cute but I already have two all-blue villagers so the color is starting to make me sick.

Filbert?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 4, 2017)

10/10

Lucy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 13, 2017)

5/10

Truffles?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 13, 2017)

4/10

Rodney?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 13, 2017)

4/10

Gabi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 13, 2017)

7/10

Rod?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 13, 2017)

7/10

Peanut?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 13, 2017)

8/10

Tangy?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 13, 2017)

7/10

Merry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 13, 2017)

9/10!

Elise?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 13, 2017)

1/10

Tammi?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Oct 14, 2017)

5/10

Poppy?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 14, 2017)

9/10

Kabuki?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 14, 2017)

9/10

Amelia?


----------



## Melchoir (Oct 14, 2017)

6/10

Flo?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 14, 2017)

8/10

Muffy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

9/10

Cherry?


----------



## Flare (Oct 15, 2017)

6/10

Chrissy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

4/10

Barold?


----------



## CapnChazzy (Oct 15, 2017)

3/10 

Merry?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 15, 2017)

5/10

Toby?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 15, 2017)

3/10

Kyle?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 15, 2017)

7/10

del?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 16, 2017)

5/10

Lopez?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (Oct 16, 2017)

7/10

Genji?


----------



## ashlif (Oct 16, 2017)

6/10

Lucky?


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 16, 2017)

10/10!

Octavian?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 16, 2017)

7/10

Marina?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 16, 2017)

9/10

Rowan?


----------



## ashlif (Oct 16, 2017)

5/10

Flora?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 17, 2017)

8/10 shes fine.

Marina?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 19, 2017)

9/10

Peck?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 19, 2017)

4/10

flurry


----------



## namiieco (Oct 19, 2017)

2/10
gladys?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 19, 2017)

6/10

Shep?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 19, 2017)

7/10

Rod?


----------



## PaperCat (Oct 19, 2017)

5/10

Skye?


----------



## Starrynight44 (Oct 19, 2017)

She's cute 8/10 Cherry?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 21, 2017)

3/10

Lolly?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 22, 2017)

7/10 

Punchy?


----------



## namiieco (Oct 22, 2017)

7/10

kidcat?


----------



## lunatepic (Oct 22, 2017)

8/10

muffy?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 22, 2017)

9/10

Hopper?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 22, 2017)

8/10

Kitt?


----------



## dreamii (Oct 22, 2017)

7/10 I think she's cute, but her eyes...

Amelia?


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 22, 2017)

7/10 plain and simple eagle :blue:

Avery


----------



## dreamii (Oct 23, 2017)

6/10 He moved in front of my town hall in my cycling town...

Axel?


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 23, 2017)

9/10 Love the name, skin is my favorite color, but I hate the creepy grin and strange hair.

Flora?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 24, 2017)

8/10

Whitney?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 24, 2017)

9/10!

Jacques?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 24, 2017)

9/10

Cube?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 25, 2017)

7/10

Claude?


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 25, 2017)

5/10, I've seen better. His curly eyebrows are a no-no for me.
How about Pekoe?


----------



## ujenny (Oct 25, 2017)

9/10

Bam?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 25, 2017)

7/10

Bitty?


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 25, 2017)

3/10, I don't really like her design.
Filbert?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 25, 2017)

6/10

Skye?


----------



## Voldecourt (Oct 25, 2017)

8/10 She's a cutie!

Mira?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 25, 2017)

6/10

Chief?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 25, 2017)

3/10

Jay?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 25, 2017)

8/10!

Viche?


----------



## Kurai Hiroma (Oct 25, 2017)

9/10

Bluebear?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 25, 2017)

8/10

Ketchup?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 25, 2017)

5/10

Rod?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 26, 2017)

9/10

Pietro?


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 26, 2017)

2/10, I find him quite unsettling. I *hate* clowns.
Moe?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 26, 2017)

8/10

Victoria?


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 26, 2017)

9/10, i looove her but it kinda looks like she's wearing underwear on her face. a little juvenile maybe, but i can't unsee it. 

phoebe?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 26, 2017)

7/10

Stitches?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2017)

8/10

Lopez?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 26, 2017)

6/10

Peck?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 27, 2017)

6/10

Rudy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 27, 2017)

7/10


Lyman?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 27, 2017)

5/10

Bree?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 27, 2017)

7/10

Fuchsia?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 27, 2017)

8/10

Maple?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 27, 2017)

7/10

Nana?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

6/10

Freya?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

7/10

Beau?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

8/10

Lolly?


----------



## TangyHeart (Oct 28, 2017)

10/10

Tangy!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

8/10

Julian?


----------



## spoonfork (Oct 28, 2017)

8/10 (I have him but won't miss him if he leaves)
Spork


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

5/10 bc they changed his name here and not a fan of pigs here.

W. Link?


----------



## spoonfork (Oct 28, 2017)

10/10
Walt


----------



## Cascade (Oct 28, 2017)

9/10 hes cool,

Mathilda?


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 28, 2017)

5/10 not a fan of kangaroos

Viche?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 28, 2017)

10/10 I love my squirrel sisters.

Lucky?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2017)

9/10

Hippeux?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 28, 2017)

4/10

Bertha?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Oct 28, 2017)

4/10 she's cute but I don't like hippo villagers

Portia?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 28, 2017)

6/10

Dobie?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 28, 2017)

1/10

Yuka?


----------



## squidpops (Oct 28, 2017)

3/10

Naomi?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 28, 2017)

6/10

Leonardo?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

5/10

Olivia?


----------



## happyhailey (Oct 29, 2017)

7/10

cookie?


----------



## MayorAnistar (Oct 29, 2017)

10/10! 

Leopold?


----------



## Huseyin (Oct 29, 2017)

6/10
Fauna


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 29, 2017)

5/10

Kabuki?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 30, 2017)

4/10

Tom?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 30, 2017)

7/10 

Moose?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 30, 2017)

1/10

Charlise?


----------



## GreatUsername (Oct 31, 2017)

2/10

Paula?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 31, 2017)

4/10

Monique?


----------



## Cascade (Oct 31, 2017)

3/10

Mallary?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 31, 2017)

5/10

Maelle?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 31, 2017)

5/10

Chrissy?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 1, 2017)

9/10

Vivian?


----------



## Verecund (Nov 1, 2017)

2/10

Skye?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 2, 2017)

8/10

Sally?


----------



## Verecund (Nov 2, 2017)

8/10

Cally?


----------



## X2k5a7y (Nov 2, 2017)

10/10 

Tex.


----------



## nanamii (Nov 4, 2017)

2/10
coco ?

- - - Post Merge - - -

2/10
coco ?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 4, 2017)

7/10

Mac?


----------



## asdflolnothanks (Nov 4, 2017)

4/10
Drago? (not sure about repeats, but 349 pages is a lot


----------



## Verecund (Nov 4, 2017)

3/10

Lucha?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 4, 2017)

6/10

Phil?


----------



## Verecund (Nov 5, 2017)

5/10

Ken?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 5, 2017)

6/10

Rilla?


----------



## dreamii (Nov 5, 2017)

7/10

Rocket?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 5, 2017)

8/10

Big Top?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 6, 2017)

10/10

T-Bone?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

6/10

Limberg?


----------



## Hyoon (Nov 7, 2017)

4/10

Kody?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 7, 2017)

7/10

Rolf?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 7, 2017)

10/10

Ed?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

3/10 his design annoys me. He's like a copy of Marshal but uglier, and he's a horse. 

Punchy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

7/10, would like him more if he didn't take actual years to get out of my town


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

You didn't say a villager

Ribbot?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

Oh whoops 
9/10

Phil?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

4/10

Epona?


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 7, 2017)

6/10

Winnie?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 7, 2017)

3/10

Cheri?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 8, 2017)

7/10

Camofrog?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Nov 8, 2017)

8/10

Punchy?


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 10, 2017)

8/10

Ankha?


----------



## spoonfork (Nov 10, 2017)

9.5/10 I don't get why she was an islander

Flo?


----------



## tae (Nov 10, 2017)

0/10 no thank you

ganon?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 10, 2017)

7/10

flurry


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2017)

7. marcel? (the best)


----------



## tae (Nov 10, 2017)

10/10 i love marcel. bless you.

how about rasher? my #1 piggo ever.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 11, 2017)

5/10

Scoot?


----------



## Allure (Nov 11, 2017)

3/10 not a fan

Goldie?


----------



## nanamii (Nov 11, 2017)

5.5/10 ;;
bob?


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 11, 2017)

3/10 I dont get why hes so popular


Chadder?


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 12, 2017)

5/10

Pietro?


----------



## Quackerz (Nov 12, 2017)

1/10 creepy

Stitches??


----------



## DarkFox7 (Nov 12, 2017)

my heart </3

9/10

Erik?


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 12, 2017)

9/10

Fuchsia?


----------



## Allure (Nov 12, 2017)

2/10 too vibrant for me. IMO her colours clash.

Meringue?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 12, 2017)

7/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 12, 2017)

10/10

naomi


----------



## GreatUsername (Nov 12, 2017)

3/10

T-Bone


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

5/10

Diana


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Nov 16, 2017)

5/10

Diana


----------



## Verecund (Dec 9, 2017)

7/10

Lolly?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 9, 2017)

10/10
Her stripes look way cool, she also looks good with...

Kabuki?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 9, 2017)

6/10 
I had him once and he was ok.. Didn’t leave much impression on me though.

Nibbles


----------



## moonford (Dec 9, 2017)

3/10

She doesn't appeal to me but she isn't horrible or anything. 

Avery?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 10, 2017)

7/10

Erik?


----------



## moonford (Dec 10, 2017)

8/10

Buzz?


----------



## Viridi (Dec 10, 2017)

7/10

Julia?


----------



## moonford (Dec 10, 2017)

10. 

Blanche?


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 10, 2017)

8/10

Gigi?


----------



## hestu (Dec 10, 2017)

2/10

bill?


----------



## Prisma (Dec 10, 2017)

2/10

Hazel?


----------



## Ackee (Dec 10, 2017)

8/10

celia?


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Dec 11, 2017)

:-/ um 5/10

Bonbon


----------



## moonford (Dec 11, 2017)

1/10

Wendy?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 11, 2017)

5/10

Jambette?


----------



## moonford (Dec 11, 2017)

11/10

Kidd?


----------



## Cascade (Dec 11, 2017)

9/10

Peewee?


----------



## valyria (Dec 13, 2017)

3/10

mint?


----------



## windloft (Dec 13, 2017)

8/10 !!

Kyle ?


----------



## Viridi (Dec 13, 2017)

9/10.

Chester?


----------



## moonford (Dec 13, 2017)

8. 

Inkwell?


----------



## hamster (Dec 13, 2017)

2. really plain
raddle?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 13, 2017)

4/10, never met the villager

Octavian?


----------



## moonford (Dec 13, 2017)

7

willow?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 16, 2017)

8/10

Fuchsia?


----------



## whattheheck123 (Dec 18, 2017)

Eh, 2/10.
Pietro?


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

7/10! Diva?


----------



## allainah (Dec 18, 2017)

4/10

Dobie?


----------



## Rose (Dec 18, 2017)

10/10! Hans?


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 19, 2017)

8/10

Olivia?


----------



## Lilacs (Dec 19, 2017)

4/10

Alfonso?


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 19, 2017)

5/10, he was alright in my town..

Axel?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 20, 2017)

6/10

rilla?


----------



## SensaiGallade (Dec 20, 2017)

5/10

Bunnie?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Dec 20, 2017)

8/10

Chrissy


----------



## GreatUsername (Dec 27, 2017)

shayminskyforme88 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Chrissy



7/10

Antonio?

- - - Post Merge - - -



shayminskyforme88 said:


> 8/10
> 
> Chrissy



7/10

Antonio?


----------



## cornimer (Jan 13, 2018)

3/10 I don't like him
Tad?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 13, 2018)

6 or 7/10 :3
Bluebear?


----------



## aloe (Jan 14, 2018)

7/10 

Zell?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 14, 2018)

6/10

Muffy?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 14, 2018)

5/10 

Poppy?


----------



## LemonInator (Jan 14, 2018)

7/10

Kidd?


----------



## aloe (Jan 14, 2018)

8/10

Tia?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 14, 2018)

5/10

Dobie?


----------



## PrincessBetter (Jan 14, 2018)

Dobie: 6/10.. I've never seen him IG, but his page says he's the only lazy wolf in game and he's a cutie

Mine is: Peanut?


----------



## pinkcotton (Jan 15, 2018)

8/10 I love her design!

Drago?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 15, 2018)

9/10 he's my boy but not a big fan of lazies lol

Rhoda?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 15, 2018)

6/10

Tasha?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 15, 2018)

1/10 OH GOD NO
Tangy?


----------



## just monika (Jan 16, 2018)

10/10 best cat villager imo! (i love food-themed villagers lol)
chrissy?


----------



## krystillin (Jan 16, 2018)

7/10. She's cute but boring and point taken off for CH spelling. Margie


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 16, 2018)

10/10 ahh she's one of my favorite villagers for sure

Tabby?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 23, 2018)

o h n o
2/10 y I k e s


uhhhhhhh Barold??

- - - Post Merge - - -

o h n o
2/10 y I k e s


uhhhhhhh Barold??


----------



## Chele (Jan 23, 2018)

8/10 he is the funniest villager in the world. Gotta love that beard. Also, his shirt and room design are cute.

Bonbon? <3


----------



## MayorThomas (Jan 23, 2018)

Eh just judging by looks, kinda average 7/10

Teddy?


----------



## Chele (Jan 24, 2018)

5/10. I don’t like his look, but I love his room design.

Rilla?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 24, 2018)

4/10, I'm not a big fan of her design but don't want to give her a 1/10 purely based off of appearances! She might be better than I think! And her interior is really neat!

Ed?


----------



## Marte (Jan 24, 2018)

7/10, he is pretty chill, I like him 

Mallary?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 24, 2018)

Yikes she was stuck in my town for ages 3/10

Hazel?


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

6/10 I like everything about her, but that monobrow takes major points off her.

Kabuki?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 25, 2018)

9/10 A cool cat. Love everything about him but I've never had him myself so a petty point deducted!

Moe?


----------



## Nul (Jan 25, 2018)

8/10 I love the swirly pattern of his fur 

Goldie?


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

10/10, Goldie is the absolute CUTEST and the original. Goldie’s love for reading makes me love her even more.

Merengue?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 25, 2018)

8/10 shes super cute and i really like her

katt


----------



## MayorThomas (Jan 25, 2018)

7.5/10

Room is nice, her design is kinda ugly but since she was one of my original townies she has a special place 

Tiffany?


----------



## Chele (Jan 25, 2018)

9/10. Her design overall gives her big points. Her house is pretty boring though.

Chief?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 25, 2018)

7/10 Kewl. Ketchup?


----------



## SoulEaterEvans (Jan 25, 2018)

7/10, because what goes best with duck? Ketchup 

Ankha?


----------



## Chele (Jan 26, 2018)

8/10, I feel like she’s overrated, but apart from that her appearance is just cute. Nothing really special for me.

Penelope?


----------



## Loubelle (Jan 26, 2018)

I just looked her up and 0o0 She's so cute! 9/10 c:
Her room design seems a little random to me, but not bad >w<

Bluebear?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chele said:


> 8/10, I feel like she’s overrated, but apart from that her appearance is just cute. Nothing really special for me.
> 
> Penelope?



Also, is your profile pic your cat? Because *o* So cute! ^-^


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 26, 2018)

8/10, one of the first villagers I ever met. She wasn't my favorite but she's grown on me!

Lopez?


----------



## Chele (Jan 26, 2018)

10/10! When I was playing HHD (I played it before NL), Lopez was my favourite villager. His house request was probably one of my favourites. He was also one of the five original villagers I had in new leaf.

Eloise?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 26, 2018)

6/10. i'm not a big fan of elephants.

kyle?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 26, 2018)

9/10, I love his house interior, his look and the fact that he's a smug! -1 for having the worst house exterior though!

Egbert?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Jan 27, 2018)

1/10 EWWWWW NO. EW EW EW EW EW


----------



## Cheren (Jan 27, 2018)

C̴̢̳̩͚͍̞̱͇̦̎̈̀̋̔̅̔̈̆̈́͜F̸̧̡̩̩̘̭͔̞̘͑͗̄̾̓̽̈́̉̎̐ͅ'̵͙͍̪͇͉̩̘̹̻́̈́͂̏͛̽̾̍̉͜͝H̷̡̟͈͔̘͉̺̜̻̰̿́͊́̊́̊͘̕͝&̶̡̡̝̞̩̫̹̪̳͉̄̈́͋̔̀̓͛̈́̀͝H̸̢̘̝̭͇̣̭͎̞̪́̀̆̿͗̾̽̊͛͝%̶̛̰͖̮̮͎͔̠͙͖͐͐̌̉̽͑̔̚͜͝^̴̡̨̩̝̣̗͉̤͐̅͌̇͌͊̓̚͜͠͝ͅ3̸̟͚̘̥̜̠͇͔̞̠͑͒͐̽͊̑̍̍̄͝O̵͎͔̩̙̙͉͚͐̈́̄̀͗͆̔̈̋̀͜͜ͅ*̴͙͔̩̤̦̯̘͚̘̫͌̿͗̈́́̒̾̿́̕F̷̨̢̼̠͕͕͍̻͎͇́̈́̉̌̒̉́̿̀͘/10. Carmen?


----------



## Worldsvamp (Jan 27, 2018)

please leave a villager name next time :/

i'd give egbert a 6/10. he dosen't look bad he's just too plain.

hopkins?


edit: which carman?


----------



## Minto (Jan 27, 2018)

8/10 for hopkins. Frita?


----------



## Cheren (Jan 27, 2018)

Worldsvamp said:


> edit: which carman?



The rabbit.

5/10. Kody?


----------



## mountaintear (Jan 28, 2018)

I like that Kody is a bear villager but I personally prefer natural color or black/white schemes unless the color(s) of the animal goes with his/her story. While I don't like his appearance, I can appreciate the fact his room has an actual theme.

5/10 for Kody.


What about Rolf?


----------



## namiieco (Jan 28, 2018)

9/10
his design is pretty cute 

sparro?


----------



## mountaintear (Jan 28, 2018)

I'm not usually a fan of birds on AC, (the species I dislike the most are frogs) but I like his room and coloring: 6/10

Antonio?


----------



## GreatUsername (Jan 30, 2018)

8/10, prettty decent overalll

Stella?


----------



## Nul (Jan 30, 2018)

7/10 I like her simple design and rosy cheeks

Wade?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 30, 2018)

9/10

Olivia?


----------



## SpookyMemes (Jan 30, 2018)

9/10, she's the only snooty cat I think is actually really cute lol. I'd rate her 10/10 but I feel like I'd be lying to myself so meh

Pietro?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jan 30, 2018)

9/10, I love the clown. Would be a perfect ten if he showed up in my campsite when my spots aren't full but he never does and never will!

Papi?


----------



## pique (Jan 31, 2018)

10/10 - Usually I don't like horse villagers, but Papi is actually really cute! I'd be happy to have him in my town!!

Coco?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Jan 31, 2018)

coco : 10/10 ! her appearance is super unique, i had her in my old town on ww and she was super sweet !! her house is cute as well !

tybalt?


----------



## pidge (Jan 31, 2018)

4/10 oof i just generally dont like ACNL tigers

Molly (an icon)


----------



## AWESOMEGAMER (Feb 4, 2018)

0/10
I don't like the ducks since Derwin :-[

Jack the Czar of Halloween


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

6/10

Eloise?


----------



## hamster (Feb 4, 2018)

10!!!!!!!!!!!
bonbon?


----------



## pique (Feb 4, 2018)

11/10... I've never seen her before this but now I really like her. Her eye shape is super unique! I love her entire look!

Shep?


----------



## moonford (Feb 4, 2018)

4/10

mediocre 

poppy?


----------



## Car (Feb 4, 2018)

10/10

Lobo


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

6/10

Cherry?


----------



## midnightdreams (Feb 5, 2018)

9/10 Love her!

Vic?


----------



## pique (Feb 5, 2018)

6/10 - I've never really liked the bulls in Animal Crossing that much, but I do like his house.

Maple?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 5, 2018)

An adorable bear that I'd definitely hug if it was possible; 8/10.

Dotty?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 6, 2018)

7/10

Deirdre? (let's hope I spelled that right)


----------



## midnightdreams (Feb 6, 2018)

8/10, one of the better uchis. Love her house!

Marcel?


----------



## Laureline (Feb 6, 2018)

1/10 while I like dog villagers, I do not like his look.

Cleo?


----------



## Car (Feb 6, 2018)

2/10 don't really like horse villagers 

Chow?


----------



## Sweetley (Feb 6, 2018)

7/10

Kyle?


----------



## pique (Feb 6, 2018)

7/10 - When I first started playing the game he was one of my first villagers. I thought he was creepy at first but got to like him as time passed. . . but I wasn't heartbroken when he moved out.

Benjamin?


----------



## midnightdreams (Feb 6, 2018)

8/10. I read something about Benjamin being based off of Hachiko and ended up liking him a lot more! Also has sloppy set, which is very valuable!

Shari?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 7, 2018)

My favorite monkey villager! Her coloration is really pleasant and those red cheeks are so cute. 9/10.

Tangy?


----------



## Nul (Feb 7, 2018)

5/10 I never really got the a-peel ahuhuuh

Tybalt?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 7, 2018)

7/10

Chief?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 26, 2018)

6/10 He's cool but I don't have a lot of strong feelings towards him

Billy?


----------



## pique (Feb 26, 2018)

6/10 - in all honesty, I've never seen him before. I really like his little chin beard and his RV, but he's not really my style.

Jeremiah?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 26, 2018)

He was the first camper I saw in my town and it was fun to play the minigames with him.  I really like his expression too, 8/10.

Hopkins?


----------



## Verecund (Feb 26, 2018)

7/10; I used to love him but the back of his head kind of ruins him for me. 

Mint?


----------



## GreatUsername (Feb 26, 2018)

6/10

Agnes?


----------



## CranberryCacus (Mar 7, 2018)

6/10
I like the black and white combo but not a big fan of the pigs in new leaf, although this one is probably my favorite.

Chrissy?

- - - Post Merge - - -

6/10
I like the black and white combo but not a big fan of the pigs in new leaf, although this one is probably my favorite.

Chrissy?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 7, 2018)

5/10

Roscoe?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 13, 2018)

7/10

Friga?


----------



## allainah (Mar 13, 2018)

4/10

pompom


----------



## Ghostkid (Mar 13, 2018)

4/10
Agent s


----------



## tiffanistarr (Mar 14, 2018)

6/10 on looks alone! i've never had her before though! I hope too one day though!

Bones


----------



## Sterew (Mar 15, 2018)

7/10 Pretty cute doggo!

Cleo


----------



## hamster (Mar 16, 2018)

7/10, lobo?


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 16, 2018)

8/10! He always brings back pleasant memories from a few years ago when I was in my friend's town and he was hanging out on the beach with me.

Charlise?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2018)

3/10 I just don't really think her green goes very well with bears. Maybe would have been better as a cub? I don't know though.

Greta?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 16, 2018)

5/10 - never met her but i don't like the looks of mouse villagers oof

jacques?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 16, 2018)

4/10

Eloise?


----------



## pique (Mar 16, 2018)

7/10 - Cute! I love her pale yellow color and sea-green tip on her trunk. She's pretty adorable.

Roald?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 16, 2018)

9/10 - a precious boi

bluebear?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 16, 2018)

8/10

Merry?


----------



## Pondo (Mar 16, 2018)

i want her so bad I cri
7/10

Celia?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 16, 2018)

9/10
Great design and she's a normal eagle. It'll probably either be her or Norma for my normal villager.

Alli?


----------



## pique (Mar 17, 2018)

4/10 - Mediocre. And blue.

Dotty?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 17, 2018)

8/10

Snake?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 17, 2018)

7/10 - super cool that he’s based off of, well, snake, but his design could’ve been better

cranston?


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 17, 2018)

8/10 - He's cool.

Bree?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 17, 2018)

7/10

Bella?


----------



## Ghostlyembryo (Mar 17, 2018)

4/10
Moe?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 17, 2018)

8/10

Bob?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 17, 2018)

10/10 - must be protected at all costs

gayle?


----------



## hamster (Mar 17, 2018)

6, opal


----------



## rollerC (Mar 17, 2018)

6/10

Sylvana


----------



## Verecund (Mar 17, 2018)

9/10!

Tasha?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 17, 2018)

4/10

Paolo?


----------



## Lemonsky (Mar 17, 2018)

7/10, he seems like a pleasant villager! This is weird but he really reminds me of an elephant pool toy I used to have as a kid. 

Pudge?


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 17, 2018)

7/10

Rudy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 17, 2018)

6/10 
Never had him but he's kind of cute.

Candi?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 17, 2018)

3/10

Plucky?


----------



## mountaintear (Mar 18, 2018)

Verecund said:


> 3/10
> 
> Plucky?



Couldn't ask for more 10/10 
And tbh, I usually don't favor chicken/duck villagers but I like her design. I've actually never seen her before.She reminds me of Ken who I also really like. I prefer dark and light colors; not necessarily bright or saturated.


----------



## Sweetley (Mar 19, 2018)

Verecund said:


> 3/10
> 
> Plucky?



5/10

Cobb?


----------



## ThomasHasntPlayedAC (Mar 20, 2018)

Meh.

Scoot?


----------



## chesty (Mar 20, 2018)

8/10 he looks cool

Winnie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2018)

8/10

Rod?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 20, 2018)

5/10 prefer Samson

Gwen?


----------



## CookieCrossing (Mar 24, 2018)

5/10 not bad but doesnt stick out as amazing

Julia?


----------



## John Wick (Mar 24, 2018)

7/10 I like her! 

Rolf?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 24, 2018)

9/10 super amazin’ design and i love him as a villager as well

chelsea?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 24, 2018)

8/10

Eugene?


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 25, 2018)

7/10 

Biskit.


----------



## pique (Mar 25, 2018)

6/10 - Cute but really overused.

Wolfgang?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2018)

8/10

Rod?


----------



## honeyblossom (Mar 25, 2018)

6/10 pretty cute 

Sylvana


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2018)

8/10

Tangy?


----------



## Pondo (Mar 26, 2018)

3/10, I feel uncomfortable having an orange as a villager
(I frickin love oranges)

Melba?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 26, 2018)

8/10

Antonio?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 26, 2018)

6/10

Kid Cat?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 26, 2018)

8/10

Dizzy?


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Mar 26, 2018)

9/10

Tammi?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 27, 2018)

1/10

Pate?


----------



## Giddy (Mar 27, 2018)

7/10 it can go higher for me once I have him in my town, she seems so adorable~

Alfonso?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

8/10

Bella?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 27, 2018)

5/10 not terrible but probably wouldn't keep her in my town.

Tom?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 27, 2018)

9/10

Purrl?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

8/10

Tom?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 27, 2018)

10/10 I need him in my town

Punchy?


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 27, 2018)

10/10 - such an adorable character aaa i love him

winnie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 27, 2018)

8/10

Maple?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 27, 2018)

6/10 Cute but doesn't really stand out to me.

Vesta?


----------



## Pondo (Mar 27, 2018)

9/10
She is underrated

Kabuki, the cranky cat? :^)


----------



## carissa.caitlin (Mar 27, 2018)

7/10 - great design but slightly overrated 

tammy?


----------



## simfan96 (Mar 28, 2018)

8/10 Tammy is uchi, and uchis are awesome! I have yet to have her in my town.

Mitzi the normal cat?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 28, 2018)

10/10 She's my birthday buddy! 

Cookie?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 28, 2018)

7

Boots


----------



## Drakyem (Mar 28, 2018)

5/10, his look is so... awkward, I don't know :/

Peanut?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2018)

8/10

Carmen (rabbit)?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 28, 2018)

10/10!

Lolly?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 28, 2018)

10/10 I'm not super big on most of the "popular" villagers but Lolly is one of my absolute favorites.

Sprinkle?


----------



## Locokoko182 (Mar 28, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> 10/10 I'm not super big on most of the "popular" villagers but Lolly is one of my absolute favorites.
> 
> Sprinkle?



Sprinkle is pretty cute. 8/10.

What do people think about Friga?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 28, 2018)

6/10 good but I prefer Gwen.

Ribbot?


----------



## Locokoko182 (Mar 28, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> 6/10 good but I prefer Gwen.
> 
> Ribbot?



He reminds me of the iron giant. Really cute. 8/10 for him too.

What about Roscoe?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 28, 2018)

7/10; one of the better crankies.

Savannah?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 28, 2018)

8/10

Carmen (mouse)?


----------



## Verecund (Mar 29, 2018)

6/10

Lulu (anteater)?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2018)

7/10

Jay?


----------



## allainah (Mar 29, 2018)

5/10

Pudge?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 29, 2018)

7/10

Bettina?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

9/10, she's adorable!

Gladys?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2018)

7/10 beautiful design

Tipper?


----------



## amai (Mar 30, 2018)

7/10 cute!!
tangy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2018)

9/10 I like cats and I like oranges. Somehow they go together perfectly.

Ketchup?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Mar 30, 2018)

10/10

Scoot?


----------



## allainah (Mar 30, 2018)

8/10

Dobie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 30, 2018)

8/10

Kyle?


----------



## hitomi (Mar 30, 2018)

10/10!

Carmen? (rabbit)


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 30, 2018)

(mouse) 10/10 sad she's probably never coming back

(rabbit) 0/10 committed identity theft and should be in prison

Opal?


----------



## GreatUsername (Mar 31, 2018)

4/10

Ren?e?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 31, 2018)

8/10

Agent S?


----------



## PaperCat (Mar 31, 2018)

7/10

Moe?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 1, 2018)

5/10

Shari?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2018)

7/10

Nana?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Apr 1, 2018)

8/10

Scoot?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 1, 2018)

7/10

Monique?


----------



## kelpy (Apr 3, 2018)

4/10
she looks like she's judging me constantly
mac?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 3, 2018)

hhhh 2/10

Savannah the (only) zebra?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 3, 2018)

8/10

Biskit?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 3, 2018)

7/10 cute but haven't had any experiences with.

Wart Jr.?


----------



## dveggs (Apr 8, 2018)

2/10. His smug aura mocks me.

Pashmina?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2018)

7/10

Gigi?


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

4/10 I’ve never had her in my town lmao

Ankha?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 8, 2018)

8/10

Bluebear?


----------



## rynlol (Apr 8, 2018)

7/10 she's cute but again don't remember her in my town

Julian?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 8, 2018)

9/10 had him for years in my first town.

Kitty?


----------



## Aaren (Apr 9, 2018)

4/10. She is okay, not from the worst side, but I wouldn't keep her if she moved in my town. 

Gruff the Cranky goat?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 9, 2018)

8/10 - He's cool.

O'Hare?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 9, 2018)

8/10 on outfit alone

umm let's see

Cranston?


----------



## duckykate (Apr 9, 2018)

9/10 

roald


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 9, 2018)

8/10

Sally?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 9, 2018)

8/10

Marcel?


----------



## Aaren (Apr 10, 2018)

6/10. A very new villager for me, he sure is cute! 

What about Nan?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 10, 2018)

8/10

Mira?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 10, 2018)

6/10

she never made it to New Leaf but Huggy?

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Huggy


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2018)

4/10 Not the greatest in my opinion

Since you mentioned Huggy, what about Sunny?

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Sunny


----------



## tiffanistarr (Apr 10, 2018)

7/10 

Sticking with gone but never forgotten

Woolio?

http://animalcrossing.wikia.com/wiki/Woolio


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 10, 2018)

9/10 Hope they bring him back

Sprocket?


----------



## Aaren (Apr 11, 2018)

8/10. This is first time I saw him. He scared me at first, but how cool is he, a robot bird!

What about Billy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 11, 2018)

6/10

Biff?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 11, 2018)

7/10 He’s cute but, I’m not big on jocks.

How about the little sweetie, Biskit?


----------



## PugLovex (Apr 17, 2018)

7/10

Dotty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 17, 2018)

8/10

Dora?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Apr 17, 2018)

-10/10

Beau?


----------



## kiwi-strawberry (Apr 17, 2018)

just moved beau in and i love him, 10/10

wendy?


----------



## Pondo (Apr 17, 2018)

9/10

Lolly?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 19, 2018)

6/10 cute, but a little bland.

Katt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2018)

5/10

Hazel?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2018)

2/10 Not as bad as some others, but pretty bad.

Peaches?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 19, 2018)

5/10 She's okay.

Static?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 19, 2018)

8/10 like a grumpy old Pachirisu.

June?


----------



## PunchyTheCat (Apr 19, 2018)

5/10
Punchy?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 20, 2018)

7/10, He's pretty cute.

Ketchup?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 20, 2018)

10/10 I need her.

Madam Rosa?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 20, 2018)

7/10 not the biggest fan, but she looks fancy!

Moose?


----------



## goro (Apr 20, 2018)

3/10
not really the biggest fans of mice in general, apologies...

boots?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 20, 2018)

9/10 Wish I had space for him.

Joey?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 24, 2018)

6/10

Chelsea?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 24, 2018)

7/10 she's pretty cute.

Scoot?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

10/10! I love Scoot! What a good duck.

Drake?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 24, 2018)

4/10

Chai?


----------



## luna-melody (Apr 24, 2018)

8/10

Blanche?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2018)

5/10 Queenie is better

Patty?


----------



## Panda Hero (Apr 24, 2018)

0/10 i dont like her at all

Mitzi??


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 24, 2018)

7/10 pretty good

Groucho?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 24, 2018)

6/10, doesn't strike me as super interesting but gets a bonus point for the scar.

Pashmina?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 25, 2018)

7/10. If I were to have a goat villager she would be my first choice.

Spork?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 25, 2018)

4/10 I dont really like him but I feel like if he showed up in my town I could fall in love with his ugliness.

boots?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

8/10  Wouldn't want him in my town, but I like his look.

Alice?


----------



## calamitybot (Apr 25, 2018)

0/10 no thanks. normal villagers are boring and i think her design is ugly

pecan (best girl)


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 25, 2018)

9/10 pretty cute

Leonardo?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 25, 2018)

5/10 Cute, but could be way cuter.

Ike?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2018)

5/10 honestly forget about him most of the time

Tutu?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 25, 2018)

8/10.

Molly?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 25, 2018)

8/10 adorable

Drift?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 25, 2018)

7/10 A nice frog with a solid colour scheme!

Rod?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 26, 2018)

9/10 Pretty cute, but don't want him ever in my town >:

Hornsby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

8/10

Aurora?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2018)

8/10 adorable penguin

Walker?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

9/10!

Deena?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 26, 2018)

3/10. There are way cuter duck villagers.

Peanut?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 26, 2018)

7/10 prefer Nibbles honestly

Sprocket?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 26, 2018)

6/10

Ribbot?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 26, 2018)

3/10

Murphy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 27, 2018)

5/10, cute but doesn't stand out to me.

Alice?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 28, 2018)

10/10 She is my absolut favorite Villager _(with ?toile)_ <3

Poppy?


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

Not bad 5/10

The green sports duck with a helmet


----------



## Buttonsy (Apr 28, 2018)

10/10

Inkwell?


----------



## matt (Apr 28, 2018)

5/10 no idea never heard of it

Drago


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2018)

6/10 Cool design but prefer Alfonso

Freckles?


----------



## Huseyin (Apr 28, 2018)

I like him, had him in some of my towns before.
7/10
Puddles?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 28, 2018)

6/10, she's pretty cute but she's no Lily.

Coco?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2018)

6/10 Like her though I'm not sure if I'd want her in my town.

Groucho?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 28, 2018)

3/10 I can see some people liking him but I don't like him myself.

Willow?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 28, 2018)

Eh. 4/10 she's so boring to me.

Ursala?


----------



## allainah (Apr 28, 2018)

10/10 shes actually super cute

Maddie  ?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2018)

4/10

Boots?


----------



## allainah (Apr 28, 2018)

5/10

Etoile?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 28, 2018)

10/10

Stinky?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 28, 2018)

1/10 I hate him but at least he's a little unique and pretty memorable.

Cheri?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 28, 2018)

6/10, she's cute.

Pinky?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 28, 2018)

9/10 had her for years in my old town

Flip?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

10/10 pretty much my favorite monkey 

Static?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 29, 2018)

4/10 ehh

Fuchsia?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 29, 2018)

2/10 don't like her colors at all >:

Axel?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 29, 2018)

2/10 I don't find him that interesting

Merry?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2018)

6/10

Margie?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 29, 2018)

7/10

June?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2018)

8/10

Elvis?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 29, 2018)

3/10 I like other lions better.

Penelope


----------



## matt (Apr 29, 2018)

0/10

Julian


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2018)

8/10!

Eugene?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 29, 2018)

6/10 he's decent

Sylvia?


----------



## boring (Apr 29, 2018)

eeeh 4/10

Pekoe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 29, 2018)

8/10

Genji?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

5/10, I think he's kinda interesting but I'm not that interested in him.

Baabara?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

8/10 I love the colors, but the eyes ruin her for me /:

Robin?


----------



## boring (Apr 30, 2018)

6/10 but shes not my kind of villager ):

June?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Apr 30, 2018)

10/10 love June!!

Soleil?


----------



## Mayor Miraland (Apr 30, 2018)

9/10! She looks so cool and sassy to me and I think her eyes are absolutely beautiful.

Colton?


----------



## KatPancake (Apr 30, 2018)

8/10. I'm not too big on horse villagers but he's my favorite out of them.

Cherry?


----------



## MapleSilver (Apr 30, 2018)

10/10 have her as one of my permanent residents.

Hugh?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Apr 30, 2018)

6/10 I love his design but hate blue.

Candi?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 1, 2018)

6/10

Dora?


----------



## moo_nieu (May 1, 2018)

5/10

Filbert?


----------



## calamitybot (May 1, 2018)

8/10! Filberts house is so cute, i love the little space squirrel. They did him so wrong in pocket camp, making him natural themed instead of sporty.

Leopold!


----------



## Mayor Miraland (May 1, 2018)

6/10 I like his colour scheme and face

Felicity?


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 1, 2018)

Felicity. I'd give her a 10/10 she's just so cute and I keep hoping that one day she will come to my village.

I want the next person to rate Rudy


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 1, 2018)

5/10 He is cute and all but there's way more cuter villagers.

Gloria?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 1, 2018)

7/10

Gigi?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2018)

5/10 kind of interesting but so many other snooty villagers I prefer

Margie?


----------



## KatPancake (May 1, 2018)

7/10, a very cute elephant villager!

Merengue?


----------



## allainah (May 1, 2018)

6/10

Shari?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 1, 2018)

6/10 She's pretty decent.

Purrl?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 2, 2018)

9/10 =)

Butch?


----------



## KatPancake (May 2, 2018)

6/10.

Apollo?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2018)

7/10 I like all eagle villagers.

Celia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 2, 2018)

7/10

Robin?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2018)

9/10 I like robins in real life so she's also good.

Flora?


----------



## tae (May 2, 2018)

5/10, idek what she looks like oops. LOL


rasher. <3


----------



## MapleSilver (May 2, 2018)

7/10 Have him in my City Folk town.

Bree?


----------



## deuces (May 2, 2018)

luv her design and never had her but would gladly give her luv in my second town. a solid 7/10??

hm, rooney!


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 3, 2018)

7/10 he looks not bad, but I don't like this kind of animal too much <:

Tucker?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 3, 2018)

10/10, so cute!

Mitzi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 3, 2018)

9/10!

Jitters?


----------



## Raayzx (May 3, 2018)

5/10 nice colour btw but the appearance didn't grabbed me lol
Whitney?


----------



## CharlieTheShep (May 3, 2018)

8/10 I like how she looks but never have had her
Raddle?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 3, 2018)

2/10 I'm insulted you have to wear a face mask. My town isn't that polluted!

Chadder?


----------



## ellarella (May 3, 2018)

6/10 he's pretty cool

cyrano?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 3, 2018)

8/10 I actually really love his huge eyebrows! And love the cranky personality anyway. I've definitely debated him being in my town

Plucky?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 3, 2018)

9/10. She's super cute and one of few vilagers who wears something on its head.

Beardo?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 3, 2018)

4/10 he's not the worst but I don't really like him.

Erik?


----------



## allainah (May 3, 2018)

6/10

a little boring looking

Dobie?


----------



## KatPancake (May 3, 2018)

10/10, adorable grandpa wolfie.

Ken?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 3, 2018)

8/10 definitely a good smug.

Peewee?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 3, 2018)

2/10 I really don't like most gorilla villagers anyway and think his design is quite plain

Yuka?


----------



## deuces (May 4, 2018)

10,10
love them koalas, not enough love. except eugene. hate that guy

mm, hamlet!


----------



## Raayzx (May 4, 2018)

8/10 hes cute
Sprinkle?


----------



## teanopi (May 4, 2018)

8/10 Cute design and the only peppy penguin so far!

Raddle?


----------



## Raayzx (May 4, 2018)

9/10 great concept of a doctor and I love his colour
Diana?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 4, 2018)

10/10 love her design, and love most of the deer tbh 

Cranston?


----------



## Raayzx (May 4, 2018)

7/10 his eyes reminds me of zoro lol but good btw
Beau?


----------



## allainah (May 4, 2018)

8/10 hes pretty cute

Pudge?


----------



## KatPancake (May 4, 2018)

6/10, pretty cute.

Pinky?


----------



## Raayzx (May 5, 2018)

5/10 I really don't like bear villagers
Cherry?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 5, 2018)

6/10 She's not my favorite in terms of looks but she's sweet and it's pretty sick that she has ear piercings 

Canberra


----------



## KatPancake (May 6, 2018)

6/10. She's pretty cute.

Wendy?


----------



## xXSavagekid666Xx (May 6, 2018)

8/10. I think the sheeps are pretty cute overall.

Cousteau?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 6, 2018)

1/10 I dont like the frogs and his mustache creeps me out tbh 

Teddy?


----------



## Magpiecrossing (May 6, 2018)

5/10 he's cute but creepy at the same time


Etoile?


----------



## KatPancake (May 6, 2018)

7/10, she's very cute. I like the Sanrio animals, kinda wish they released them stateside.

Kiki?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 7, 2018)

10/10 Reminds me of my own cat 

Inkwell?


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2018)

9/10 I love the Splatoon theme
Carmen?


----------



## allainah (May 7, 2018)

3/10

Sprocket?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 7, 2018)

10/10 One of my absolute favorites!

Sterling?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 7, 2018)

4/10 cool but not my style.

Norma?


----------



## allainah (May 7, 2018)

7/10 she kinda cute

peaches?


----------



## Raayzx (May 7, 2018)

2/10 her eyes tho
Bruce?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 7, 2018)

8/10

Butch?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 7, 2018)

6/10 I'm not a fan of any of the dogs really but I kind of like him 

Chevre?


----------



## Lenndrix (May 8, 2018)

9.5/10 just missed the cut for being one of my dreamies but cute as a button

Beardo?


----------



## Raayzx (May 8, 2018)

1/10  beardo the weirdo? Nah
Julian?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 9, 2018)

10/10!

Colton?


----------



## KatPancake (May 9, 2018)

8/10, he's okay.

Pekoe?


----------



## PugLovex (May 9, 2018)

8/10

Marshal?


----------



## partangel (May 10, 2018)

7/10! Baabara?


----------



## CassyCrossing<3 (May 10, 2018)

9/10
she's so cute! I love her so much and her blue fluff and little scarf are adorable lol 

zucker?


----------



## BrinaLouWho (May 10, 2018)

8/10 very cute.

Drago?


----------



## matt (May 10, 2018)

9/10 he was one of my first.

The clown sheep, Pedro pony wasn't it ?


----------



## lunatepic (May 10, 2018)

I think you mean pietro?? 10/10 love my clown boy!

Vesta?


----------



## matt (May 10, 2018)

Yes Vesta is also good, 10/10
I love sheep.


----------



## KatPancake (May 10, 2018)

Oops, Matt didn't put someone down.

Oh well, Claudia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 10, 2018)

6/10

Rocket?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 11, 2018)

4/10 because i like her colors, but eeehhhhh gorillas u know?

Chester?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 11, 2018)

Love to bits!! <3<3<3<3

Drago?


----------



## Lemonsky (May 11, 2018)

The coolest alligator villager, his design is so neat! 9/10.

Del?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 11, 2018)

8/10 I like all the alligators.

Gayle?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 11, 2018)

7/10 I don't like alligators but if i were to get an alligator it'd be her. I love the little heart on her nose and her light blue snaggle teeth. So cute

Nana?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 12, 2018)

5/10, I actually like this villager but I hate the name and would never be able to have this villager, with a different name I would give this villager a 7 or 8.

Peggy?


----------



## Raayzx (May 13, 2018)

1/10 hate pigs
Maple?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

10/10 she's a dreamie and in my town
I love how short and little she is and also love maple syrup and maple things

Klaus?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 13, 2018)

3/10 For some reason I don't like him very much.

Queenie?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

4/10 I think she's kinda cute but hate the color purple tbh 

Blanche?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2018)

9/10 she's the best looking female Ostrich IMO. Cranston best male

Nate?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

Agreed! 
And omg 10/10 I love that sweet dummy. I didn't like him at first based on looks but once I interacted with him and his personality factored into it, he's become one of my favs! 

Pekoe?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (May 13, 2018)

Dislike

Lyman?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 13, 2018)

1/10 I love the koala species but hate his color so much 

Bob?


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

Never had that animal crossing villager so I'm going to to say a middle 5/10

Roscoe the jock horse


----------



## matt (May 13, 2018)

Never had that animal crossing villager so I'm going to to say a middle 5/10

Roscoe the jock horse


----------



## KatPancake (May 13, 2018)

6/10, I'm kinda iffy about horse villagers but he's okay.

Gloria?


----------



## allainah (May 13, 2018)

2/10 i think he ugg

Flora?


----------



## KatPancake (May 17, 2018)

5/10. Not terribly fond of the horse villagers. (I've probably stated this before in this thread)

Pudge?


----------



## StrayBluet (May 17, 2018)

6/10 he's cute 

Ruby?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 17, 2018)

7/10 cute but haven't really had her.

Midge?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 17, 2018)

Omg she’s so cute 8/10

Tammy?


----------



## Marte (May 17, 2018)

5/10 Meh… I'm not a fan of her at all, I used to strongly dislike her lol. but I'm starting to like her a bit more now

Yuka?


----------



## MelbaBear (May 17, 2018)

8/10 I might consider her for my new town! 

Bubbles?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 17, 2018)

2/10 Like the name, but for some reason I find her appearance unappealing.

Meow? (you'll probably have to look that one up)


----------



## Marte (May 17, 2018)

WHO IS THAT AND WHY IS SHE NOT IN NEW LEAF? 10/10

Monty?


----------



## dimicrow (May 18, 2018)

6/10 I love the monkey villagers but I've only ever had Shari and I loveeee her

Friga?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2018)

10/10 I love Friga and think she's really underrated. If I had a second town she'd probably be in it 

Tammy?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 19, 2018)

7/10 Decent uchi villager.

Puck?


----------



## dimicrow (May 21, 2018)

7/10 I was drawn to him bc like me I'm lazy and chubby lmao and I hype about my boys the bruins <3


Scoot (aka vlinesnauce ambassador)?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 25, 2018)

6/10 not a huge fan!

Mint?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 25, 2018)

5/10 I'm not a huge fan of her colors and don't really love the squirrels in general. Except sylvana and marshall they're cute

vivian?


----------



## KatPancake (May 25, 2018)

7/10. I don't like her as much as Whitney or Freya, but she's cute.

Kiki?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (May 25, 2018)

5.5/10. Looks okay but not too appealing

Cousteau?


----------



## midnightdreams (May 26, 2018)

7/10, don't think I've ever had him. I think I'd like him, his design is cool!

Drake?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 26, 2018)

6/10 Lazy has some of my favorite villagers and he doesn't really stand out to me.

Simon?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 26, 2018)

9/10 pretty cute ^-^

Agent S?


----------



## Cwynne (May 26, 2018)

6/10 eh, she's alright...

Punchy!


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 26, 2018)

8/10 good kitty

Mint?


----------



## KatPancake (May 26, 2018)

7/10. He's cute.

Stella?


----------



## BabyDaisy!!! (May 27, 2018)

7/10. She cute, radiates a sort of warmth of kindness and happiness. And the magenta doesn't overpower!

Chester?


----------



## Midoriya (May 27, 2018)

9/10.

Static?


----------



## KatPancake (May 29, 2018)

7/10.

Jay?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 29, 2018)

9/10 He's been in a lot of my towns and I like villagers I have a history with.

Grizzly?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 29, 2018)

4/10 he's cute but i don't care too much for jocks

Peaches?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 29, 2018)

8/10 I think she's interesting.

Walt?

- - - Post Merge - - -



tiffanistarr said:


> 4/10 he's cute but i don't care too much for jocks



I think you're confusing him with Teddy. Grizzly is cranky.


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 29, 2018)

MapleSilver said:


> 8/10 I think she's interesting.
> 
> Walt?
> 
> ...



oh well then grizzly gets a solid 8/10 i love the crankies lol

and Walt gets 6/10 

what about 

Mott?


----------



## duckykate (May 29, 2018)

7/10

Roald


----------



## s i r e n t i c (May 29, 2018)

I've never really seen him before, so 5/10

Gala?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 30, 2018)

8/10 she's really cute!

Peggy?


----------



## Aderyn (May 30, 2018)

6/10

Felicity?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 30, 2018)

7/10 

Chow?


----------



## KatPancake (May 30, 2018)

9/10! He's in my secondary town and he's a sweetie pie.

Chester?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 31, 2018)

9/10

he gave me a good vibe when i just googled him

Lobo?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 31, 2018)

8/10 His design is really nice.

Tom?


----------



## tiffanistarr (May 31, 2018)

7/10 

he's adorable for a cranky old cat

Derwin?


----------



## Raayzx (May 31, 2018)

5/10

Colton?


----------



## Alsafie (Jun 2, 2018)

7/10 He’s ok but I don’t find him that interesting.

Vesta?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 2, 2018)

She's my favorite sheep, that smiley face she has is precious! I like the contrast between her main colors too. 9/10.

Canberra?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 2, 2018)

8/10

Blaire?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 2, 2018)

8/10 cutie for sure

Gala?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2018)

8/10

Ankha?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 2, 2018)

1/10

Static?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 2, 2018)

5/10

Biskit?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 2, 2018)

7/10

Walker?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 2, 2018)

8/10

Shep?


----------



## pippin (Jun 2, 2018)

10. i wuff him !!!

Vladimir?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 2, 2018)

2/10 bleh

Merengue?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 2, 2018)

3/10

she's a mess

Midge?


----------



## Flare (Jun 3, 2018)

9/10 smh smh she's too underrated


Tia?


----------



## mayordan (Jun 3, 2018)

8/10
her theme is cute

wart jr


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 3, 2018)

6/10 looks kinda cute but doesn't at the same time.

Cube?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 4, 2018)

7/10 one of the cutest penguins! but haven't seen in actual game only vids 

Lyman?


----------



## Dessivue (Jun 4, 2018)

*2/10, I think it's the unibrow...

Chevre?*


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 4, 2018)

7/10 she' pretty

bella?

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10 she' pretty

bella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 4, 2018)

6/10

Maple?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 5, 2018)

She's really cute, what a teddy bear! 7/10.

Gayle?


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 5, 2018)

3/10. I don't like how "red" all the pink is on her. A "good" pink villager is Diana.

Cube!


----------



## nanpan (Jun 5, 2018)

*8/10 he's an interesting looking lil guy!


Sylvana?*​


----------



## Laureline (Jun 5, 2018)

7/10 her eyes bother me and I think her coloring is weird.

Tia?


----------



## deuces (Jun 5, 2018)

shes a solid 7/10 for me, not sure why i think shes kinda busy but shes cute

rooneyyy


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 5, 2018)

8/10, a pretty cool kangaroo. He has the design of a jock but I still feel cranky suits him best.

Spike?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 5, 2018)

7/10 He's in my Gamecube town.

Opal?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 5, 2018)

5/10

Vesta?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 5, 2018)

7/10, a cute sheepie.

Wade?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 6, 2018)

10/10 he's so cute omg I'm finding him now!! *obsessed*

Miranda?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

8/10

Mallary?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

6/10 She's okay.

Curlos?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 6, 2018)

8/10, I like his house and he's pretty cool.

Papi?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 6, 2018)

7/10 I like how he's based on an okapi.

Robin?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 6, 2018)

6/10: Looks kind of weird to me

Eugene?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 6, 2018)

7/10

Olivia?


----------



## Alsafie (Jun 7, 2018)

7/10 she’s okay, but not one of my favourite designs! 

Zucker?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 7, 2018)

He has a cool design and I find the sleepy-ish expression quite cute - 7/10.

Purrl?


----------



## Haskell (Jun 7, 2018)

7/10 Good but not too awesome.

Bonbon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 7, 2018)

1/10

Vesta?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 7, 2018)

6/10, she's cute. (I feel like I've rated her once before in this thread? IDK.)

Beardo? (Is it Bear-do or Beard-o?)


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

10/10

just a good old man

June?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 7, 2018)

9/10 One of my favorite bear cubs.

Sprocket?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 7, 2018)

10/10 My third favorite of all time.

Kiki?


----------



## tiffanistarr (Jun 7, 2018)

9/10 

good kitty

Bea?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

5/10 don’t know the villager

Egbert?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 8, 2018)

6/10 Had him for a while. Decent lazy.

Simon?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 8, 2018)

10/10

Static?


----------



## MelbaBear (Jun 8, 2018)

8/10
I like his design and colours! 

Kitt?


----------



## PyroMike (Jun 8, 2018)

7/10 Eyes too tired for my liking, but otherwise is pretty unique.

Hamlet?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 9, 2018)

7/10

Eloise?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 9, 2018)

4/10 not a big fan of the elephants but she's one of the better ones.

Lionel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 9, 2018)

8/10

Leopold?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 9, 2018)

HECKIN 64/10 LOVE THAT BOY

Bangle?


----------



## Flare (Jun 9, 2018)

5/10

Rod?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

5/10 he follows me everywherE he's in all of my towns or he was at some point please help ;w;

Peanut?


----------



## MayorQuinn (Jun 10, 2018)

8/10, she’s adorable!! I’ve never had her in one of my towns but  from what she looks like, she’s cute. I wouldn’t mind having her pop into my town, tbh

Kabuki?


----------



## midnightdreams (Jun 10, 2018)

10/10, I love the goofball! I know goofball isn't a normal word to describe crankies but every time I've had him he's been that way.

Walt?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 10, 2018)

8/10

Snooty?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 10, 2018)

4/10

Fang?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 10, 2018)

10/10 i love him ;w;

Kyle? o:

- - - Post Merge - - -

// trisha paytas is a tag..., whyyy xD //


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 12, 2018)

9/10 he is my 2nd favourite smug. If it wasn't for Eugene he'd be one of my dreamies

Ozzie?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 13, 2018)

8/10? I've never had him

Molly? (Because this duck is all I think about apparently, jeez)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2018)

8/10

Maple?


----------



## tinycomet (Jun 13, 2018)

9/10

Cherry?


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Jun 13, 2018)

5/10. she’s cute. 

goldie?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 13, 2018)

9/10

Static?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2018)

10/10! One of my personal favorites.

Aurora?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 15, 2018)

8/10, a good pengu.

Rosie?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 15, 2018)

10/10 - she's one of my favorite villagers and one of my starters!

Bones?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 15, 2018)

9/10!

Walker?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 15, 2018)

8/10 He's cute, but kind of plain :3

Poppy?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 15, 2018)

7/10 she's kinda in the middle, not super cute but definitely not an uggo​


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 15, 2018)

Guess I will have to vote for poppy since the person above me didn't had a villager lol

8/10 for poppy

Del?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jun 15, 2018)

8/10, he's a cool, cranky alligator!

Kitty?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 15, 2018)

4/10 she's ok

Flora?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 15, 2018)

1/10


Alfonso?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 15, 2018)

9/10

Pietro?


----------



## KatPancake (Jun 15, 2018)

8/10. I don't mind you, clown sheep, but I'm keeping my eye on you. 

Butch?


----------



## nanpan (Jun 16, 2018)

8/10 doggos are op. 

I forgot to put a villager last time omg, Flurry?


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 16, 2018)

9/10


Agent S?


----------



## deuces (Jun 16, 2018)

5/10 idk just .. a peppy superhero sounds kinda weird to me and shes just not that cute to me aaa

al?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 16, 2018)

4/10 He's kind of disturbing looking ;-;

Pate?


----------



## mertle (Jun 16, 2018)

6/10,, she's okay but defo not one of my favourites

nate?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 16, 2018)

10/10 Permanent resident in my town.

Carrie?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 16, 2018)

4/10

Tiffany?


----------



## Elin1O (Jun 16, 2018)

6/10. To me, she isn't exactly the prettiest, but she's not really ugly either. I like her being a bunny. 


Mitzi?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 16, 2018)

10/10 My birthday buddy! 

Lolly?


----------



## Flare (Jun 16, 2018)

10/10 

Inkwell?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 18, 2018)

7/10

Eloise?


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 18, 2018)

6/10 i guess. out of all snooties she's the least snootiest but at the same times she's one of the best elephants

Zell


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 18, 2018)

10/10

He's really handsome!


----------



## Verecund (Jun 20, 2018)

7/10 for Zell.

Tank?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2018)

8/10

Kabuki?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 20, 2018)

7/10, he’s my second favorite cranky villager, but I’m somewhat happy he’s out of my town currently. He’s still pretty great, I love how unique his character design is.

Olivia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 20, 2018)

8/10

Butch?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 20, 2018)

5/10, somewhat neutral I guess you could say? I don’t hate him, but I don’t love him. I don’t like most dog villagers, honestly. 

Bruce?


----------



## Bread Kennedys (Jun 21, 2018)

8/10. I love Cranky Villagers in general and I love his aesthetic.

Eugene?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jun 21, 2018)

10/10 He's one of my dreamies.

Vesta?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

5/10, somewhat neutral again. I think Vesta is the one sheep villager that I could _maybe_ stand??

Coco?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 21, 2018)

9/10 she is a little boring

Beau?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

6/10

Klaus?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

2/10 He’s a smug bear, so big nope from me

Genji?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

10/10!

Pietro?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 21, 2018)

7/10, he’s cute but I’m terrified of clowns so I’d probably never want him in my own town

Erik?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 21, 2018)

7/10

Lucha?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2018)

8/10

Jacques?


----------



## Hectical (Jun 21, 2018)

7/10 

Lily?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2018)

10/10 cute frog

Muffy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2018)

8/10

Robin?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 22, 2018)

6/10.

Inkwell?


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 22, 2018)

8/10

Francine?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 22, 2018)

10/10! 

Kody?


----------



## LoboUnderrated (Jun 22, 2018)

7/10

Lobo?


----------



## TheCrystalClods (Jun 22, 2018)

7/10, not a big fan of wolf villagers.

Flora?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2018)

8/10

Fauna?


----------



## Loubelle (Jun 22, 2018)

9/10

Elvis


----------



## Raayzx (Jun 23, 2018)

8/10 loved his swag

Chrissy?


----------



## Hectical (Jun 23, 2018)

10/10 cute rabbit

O'Hare?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 26, 2018)

9/10 Cute, especially now since he's a smug rabbit.

Cole?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jun 26, 2018)

8/10

Coco?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jun 26, 2018)

Damn I wanted to rate Cole 100/10 he's my rabbit bebe

Coco... 7/10


Leopold?


----------



## Verecund (Jun 26, 2018)

2/10

Maggie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 27, 2018)

6/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## Lethalia (Jul 1, 2018)

8/10

Octavian?


----------



## Loubelle (Jul 1, 2018)

4/10

Sally?


----------



## Friezu (Jul 1, 2018)

4/10

Apple?


----------



## deuces (Jul 1, 2018)

3|10 She’s just too busy for me aah

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops coach


----------



## RandoNerdy (Jul 1, 2018)

0/10 creepy boi

Ricky


----------



## Verecund (Jul 1, 2018)

2/10

Puddles?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 1, 2018)

5/10, i’m neutral on her

Bruce?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 2, 2018)

8/10 he's in my town

Pietro?


----------



## Jewelz (Jul 2, 2018)

6/10 He is a bit too... clowny for me

Apple?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 2, 2018)

6/10, she's kinda cute but also kinda lowkey unsettling to me.

Frobert?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 3, 2018)

7/10

Lily?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 3, 2018)

9/10, she's definitely one of the cuter frogs.

Scoot?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 4, 2018)

5/10

Joey?


----------



## cornimer (Jul 4, 2018)

6.5/10

Drake?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jul 6, 2018)

10/10, a sweet duck

Monty?


----------



## ccee633 (Jul 17, 2018)

5/10
He's Okay.

Stinky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2018)

2/10

Kid Cat?


----------



## KindredSpirit (Jul 18, 2018)

10/10 Yesss, he's my dreamie

Apple


----------



## Twikster (Jul 18, 2018)

7/10 cute but kinda creepy tbh

Eloise?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 24, 2018)

6/10, She's cute.

Baabara?


----------



## neoratz (Jul 24, 2018)

8/10 i love her eyes! she always looked sleepy to me

pierre?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 25, 2018)

7/10, cute clown kitty.

Norma?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 26, 2018)

2/10 not a fan of cows

Chrissy?


----------



## nanpan (Jul 26, 2018)

6 !

Felyne?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 27, 2018)

1/10

Aisle?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 27, 2018)

2/10

Beau?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 27, 2018)

4/10

Stinky?


----------



## Twikster (Jul 27, 2018)

1/10

Felixity?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 27, 2018)

6/10.

Penelope?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 28, 2018)

5/10. It's unique that she has a bow instead of ears but I'm not a fan.

Flora?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10

Phoebe?


----------



## arturia (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10

Phil?


----------



## Dormire (Jul 28, 2018)

3/10

Marty?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

8/10

Miranda?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 28, 2018)

8/10

Mallary?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

5/10

Freckles?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

5/10


Puddles?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

8/10 she cute

Ricky?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

5/10 Not too bad

Pinky?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

4/10 not my favorite

Boone?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

2/10 not a fan

Moose?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

1/10 eh 

Aurora?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10 Love her

Gruff?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

5/10 nice goatee

Anchovy?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

3/10

Chai?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

9/10 only because she didn't exist when I played.

Caroline?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

9/10 reds my fav colour

Bones?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 28, 2018)

7/10

Daisy?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

7/10 cute

Coach?


----------



## LunaRover (Jul 28, 2018)

6/10

Cube?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

7/10


Punchy?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10. punchy is one of the goodest boys.

frank?


----------



## GenericPyramid (Jul 28, 2018)

3/10. Frank WHO?! I only know Apollo and Sterling.

Apple?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

6/10. cute, but not for me.

muffy?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

2/10 meh 

Whitney


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

8/10. not 10/10 cuz she looks really plain to me.

dobie?


----------



## OctoLiam (Jul 28, 2018)

2/10 Looks really weird

Francine


----------



## Verecund (Jul 28, 2018)

10/10!

Tom?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 28, 2018)

7/10.

moe?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 29, 2018)

8/10, he's really cute, the expression is quite gentle.

Dora?


----------



## Mayor Raptor (Jul 29, 2018)

8/10. a very good gal.

chadder?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

2/10

Tia?


----------



## orchidflesh (Jul 29, 2018)

10/10, she’s so sweet and has such a creative character design. one of the best gals.

Sylvana?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

9/10

Bob?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 29, 2018)

10/10 I love Bob!

Gala?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 29, 2018)

8/10

Lucy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 29, 2018)

8/10

Truffles?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Jul 30, 2018)

3/10 he’s so ugly its kinda funny

Felicity?


----------



## KatPancake (Jul 30, 2018)

7/10

Frobert?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 31, 2018)

A cute frog with a cool spot pattern, 7/10!

Knox?


----------



## Raayzx (Jul 31, 2018)

5/10

Marshal?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 1, 2018)

10/10 Super cute =D

Alice?


----------



## Hayze (Aug 1, 2018)

6/10 she's kinda cute, but I'm not the biggest fan of the koalas

Static?


----------



## orchidflesh (Aug 1, 2018)

7/10, a cute cranky boy, but he’a not my cup of tea because the cranky voice is just.... not fitting for a squirrel. At all.

Sylvana?


----------



## Tri (Aug 2, 2018)

9/10 OMG an adorable ferret. Snubbed because I haven't met her and 90% of my opinions on villagers are memories.

Roscoe?


----------



## sigh (Aug 2, 2018)

10/10 because i think he looks like a cool demon horse

coco?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Aug 2, 2018)

8/10.

Lily?


----------



## Hayze (Aug 2, 2018)

9/10 super cute

Victoria?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 2, 2018)

6/10 not a big fan of horses >:

Nana?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 3, 2018)

5 / 10 The purple in her ears made my eyes cringe. 

Zucker


----------



## sigh (Aug 3, 2018)

11/10 he's my son

piper?


----------



## Buttonsy (Aug 3, 2018)

7/10

Gabi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 4, 2018)

8/10

Mira?


----------



## thatsokayy (Aug 4, 2018)

i used to like her a lot,, but now she's a _5/10_ bc i realized today she was wearing lipstick,, and it doesn't suit her in my mind.

keaton?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 5, 2018)

8/10, I haven't encountered him but he has a very pretty design.

Freckles?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 6, 2018)

8/10

Pompom?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 6, 2018)

7/10

Jambette?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 6, 2018)

...uh, um. 7/10...?

Cherry!


----------



## Loubelle (Aug 6, 2018)

6.5/10

Tia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 6, 2018)

7/10

Astrid?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 6, 2018)

8/10, one of the more interesting Kangaroo villagers for sure.

Pinky?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 7, 2018)

9/10

Muffy?

- - - Post Merge - - -

9/10

Muffy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 7, 2018)

10/10!

Olaf?


----------



## freshcasserole (Aug 7, 2018)

Olaf is kinda nasty, I have him in my town and besides his house placement he doesn't really have anything I like about him. 4/10

Carmen?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 7, 2018)

Rabbit: 9/10
Mouse: 6/10

Moe?


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Aug 8, 2018)

6/10

Kinda cute, but I don’t like those teeth squishing out of his mouth.

Sprinkle?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 8, 2018)

10/10 because of the name

?toile?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Aug 8, 2018)

9/10!

Muffy?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 9, 2018)

9/10, I love that goth sheepie.

Baabara?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Aug 10, 2018)

3/10, she looks kinda weird to me.

Sly?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 10, 2018)

7/10

Del?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Aug 12, 2018)

4/10 >:

Zucker?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 12, 2018)

2/10

Celia?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 14, 2018)

7/10 pretty cute!

Apple?


----------



## tumut (Aug 14, 2018)

6/10 just ok

Rudy


----------



## Verecund (Aug 15, 2018)

9/10!

Kid Cat?


----------



## Lemonsky (Aug 16, 2018)

8/10, he has an awesome design.

Bea?


----------



## emily_e_c (Aug 16, 2018)

9/10 she is such a cutie

Walker?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Aug 16, 2018)

8/10
Cute but kinda unsettling,.

Bones?


----------



## MayorLucie (Aug 17, 2018)

8/10, super cute, would probably have in my town.

Lily?


----------



## StrayBluet (Aug 17, 2018)

10/10
Super cute

Ruby?


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 17, 2018)

10/10
she's adorable! Would not kick out! :3

Zell?


----------



## LunaRover (Aug 17, 2018)

8/10
Antelopes are cool

Teddy?


----------



## elce (Aug 17, 2018)

6/10
I really like bear villagers but jocks are my least favorite

Apollo?


----------



## Marte (Aug 17, 2018)

4/10

Apollo is the _one_ villager who have been haunting me all these years Ive been playing. Gotten him in ww, city folk and new leaf. His personality and design is great, but just the thought of him annoys me because I have always done my best to get away from him and he always seems to find me, hahaha

Opal?


----------



## sigh (Aug 17, 2018)

5/10, only because i haven't actually had the chance to encounter her yet, or even given her much thought. design wise, i say the snooty personality type suits her.

Kiki?


----------



## dimicrow (Aug 17, 2018)

8/10

Phoebe?


----------



## PPUAlchemist (Aug 17, 2018)

10/10 My favorite uchi! I have her in my main town. 

Pekoe?


----------



## KatPancake (Aug 19, 2018)

9/10, she's in one of my towns, she's so cute. 

Filbert?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 19, 2018)

10/10!

Marshal?


----------



## Dormire (Aug 19, 2018)

8/10

Ribbot?


----------



## Berrymia (Aug 19, 2018)

7/10
Creeps me out but very creative design!

Drift?


----------



## cherrytart (Aug 22, 2018)

5/10
I've never had or met him so I'm completely neutral.

Becky?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

2/10

Mitzi?


----------



## Raayzx (Aug 24, 2018)

8/10

Wendy?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Aug 24, 2018)

9/10

Cube


----------



## Shampsto (Sep 4, 2018)

7/10
Cube's been in many of my towns but he creeps me out in new leaf.

Hamphrey?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 4, 2018)

6/10

Hornsby


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 4, 2018)

7/10

Lyman?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

1/10

Teddy?
ik ewwww


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 6, 2018)

He's never been in my town so I haven't met him but he looks ugly so 3/10.

Mac? I hate him.


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

I hate him too so I say 1/10

- - - Post Merge - - -

Frita?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Sep 6, 2018)

I think she is nice and has a cool design but is a bit forgettable in my opinion so 7/10.

Prince? I quite like him.


----------



## Dormire (Sep 6, 2018)

6/10

Mitzi?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 6, 2018)

6/10

Cece?


----------



## Laureline (Sep 6, 2018)

2/10

Stella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 6, 2018)

7/10

Olaf?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 6, 2018)

10/10 love that boyo

Felicity?


----------



## thatsokayy (Sep 6, 2018)

8/10
she's adorable but i personally haven't had her before.

claudia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 7, 2018)

7/10

Freya?


----------



## Dormire (Sep 7, 2018)

8/10

Rilla? (lol)


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

5/10

Spike


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 7, 2018)

7/10

Alfonso?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 7, 2018)

1/10. I just hate Mario...

Merengue


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 7, 2018)

8/10

Cube?


----------



## smonikkims (Sep 7, 2018)

omg 9/10 what a guy

Bill?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 7, 2018)

Eh he is pretty normal looking so I'll give him 6/10

Cube?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 8, 2018)

8/10

Tangy?


----------



## rhinoo (Sep 8, 2018)

9/10

Mint?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 8, 2018)

8/10

Vesta?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2018)

10/10 love my sheepy children :>

Barold?


----------



## Raayzx (Sep 8, 2018)

7/10

Filbert?


----------



## tumut (Sep 8, 2018)

6/10

Static


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Sep 8, 2018)

8/10

Bangle?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 8, 2018)

3/10

Ganon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 8, 2018)

2/10

W. Link?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

6/10

Fang?


----------



## Verecund (Sep 13, 2018)

8/10

Rudy?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 13, 2018)

I use to have him in my very very old town so yeah he is okay so I say 8/10

Ken?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 13, 2018)

9/10 One of my favorite smug villagers

Peewee?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

8/10

Cesar?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 14, 2018)

5/10 eh, but that mustache is ON POINT

Celia?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 14, 2018)

7/10

Sylvia?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 14, 2018)

Eh she is okay I guess
7/10

Lily?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Sep 15, 2018)

8/10

Lucky?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Sep 19, 2018)

10/10

Robin?


----------



## chamsae (Sep 19, 2018)

3/10

pashmina


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

2/10

Lobo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2018)

7/10

Tangy?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 3, 2018)

8/10

tiffany?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 3, 2018)

5/10

Cece?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 3, 2018)

7/10

Kid Cat?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 4, 2018)

1/10

Lolly?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 4, 2018)

8/10!

Fauna?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 4, 2018)

9/10 what a cutie

chrissy?


----------



## KatPancake (Oct 4, 2018)

8/10, she's pretty cute but I like Francine a little more.

Bangle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 4, 2018)

7/10

Stinky?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

3/q0

Mint?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 5, 2018)

6/10 I like her name and color!

Nan?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

8/10

Beau?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 5, 2018)

8/10

Molly?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

6/10

Violet?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 5, 2018)

8/10

Midge?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

5/10

Flo?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 5, 2018)

5/10

Octavian?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 5, 2018)

3/10

Viche?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 5, 2018)

1/10

Caroline?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 5, 2018)

3/10

Cookie


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2018)

7/10

Robin?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 5, 2018)

4/10

biskit?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 5, 2018)

7/10

Bones?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

10/10

Daisy?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 6, 2018)

6/10

Annalise?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 6, 2018)

6/10 

Bianca?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 6, 2018)

7/10

Candi?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 6, 2018)

10/10

Kevin?


----------



## Hyrule_Crossing (Oct 6, 2018)

7/10

Whitney?


----------



## cheerleader (Oct 6, 2018)

6/10

marina?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 6, 2018)

3/10

Flora?


----------



## Sergi (Oct 7, 2018)

4/10

Clay?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 7, 2018)

6/10

Lionel?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 9, 2018)

5/10

Cleo?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 9, 2018)

7/10

Octavian?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 9, 2018)

7/10

Becky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 9, 2018)

8/10

Frank?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 15, 2018)

3/10

Truffles?
ewww


----------



## Lemonsky (Oct 23, 2018)

6/10, I think she's kind of cute actually. Not a favorite of mine really but I wouldn't mind having her in my town.

Gabi?


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 23, 2018)

5/10, not too bad but I don't want her in my towns.

Lucky?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

7/10

Tabby?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 23, 2018)

7/10

Tybalt?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

1/10

Hopper?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 23, 2018)

10/10

Sly?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 23, 2018)

9/10

Henry?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 26, 2018)

8/10

Rooney?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 26, 2018)

2/10

kiki


----------



## LaFra (Oct 26, 2018)

7/10

Whitney


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

she okay I guess even ik I have her
7/10

Gladys


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2018)

8/10

Tangy?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 26, 2018)

she to weird looking for me 3/10

Sylvana?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 27, 2018)

8/10

Peggy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 27, 2018)

7/10

Gala?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

7/10

Coco


----------



## Sothe (Oct 28, 2018)

1/10 She’s one of my least favorites.

Pompom?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 28, 2018)

1/10

Papi


----------



## Sothe (Oct 29, 2018)

7/10

Paula?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 29, 2018)

EWWWW 1/10

Tybalt


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2018)

8/10

Rowan?


----------



## Sothe (Oct 29, 2018)

9/10 All of the tigers are great.

Rocco?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 29, 2018)

3/10

Lilly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 29, 2018)

8/10

Peaches?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Oct 30, 2018)

1/10

Sprinkle


----------



## hamster (Nov 2, 2018)

7/10
marcel


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 3, 2018)

9/10! At first I didn't like him at all for some reason but nowadays I really like his design.

Kitty?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2018)

4/10

roscoe


----------



## Sothe (Nov 3, 2018)

8/10

Willow?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 3, 2018)

10/10

Nan


----------



## Sothe (Nov 3, 2018)

4/10 She won’t leave my town. 

Bella?


----------



## deSPIRIA (Nov 3, 2018)

9/10

gruff


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 3, 2018)

8/10

Ken?


----------



## Sothe (Nov 4, 2018)

7/10

Charlise?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 8, 2018)

3/10 Not my kind at all ._.

Lionel?


----------



## LoboUnderrated (Nov 8, 2018)

2/10. I hate lions

Ursula?


----------



## Sothe (Nov 8, 2018)

7/10

Chadder?


----------



## boring (Nov 8, 2018)

0/10 No thanks satan, Tarou?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 9, 2018)

1/10, just ugly

Kyle


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 9, 2018)

9/10

Annalisa?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 9, 2018)

ewwww 0/10

Chrissy


----------



## Sothe (Nov 9, 2018)

9/10

Snooty?


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 10, 2018)

7/10, I quite like her design and it's also funny how her name is also her personality.

Tutu?


----------



## LoboUnderrated (Nov 10, 2018)

7/10 the 3rd best bear imo

Ed?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 11, 2018)

8/10

Clyde?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 11, 2018)

3/10

Marshal


----------



## Sothe (Nov 13, 2018)

8/10

Big Top?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 13, 2018)

7/10

Katt?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 14, 2018)

4/10 

Groucho?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 14, 2018)

7/10

Hippeux?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Nov 15, 2018)

4/10 he is too fancy for me :')

Curlos?


----------



## twinkletoes (Nov 15, 2018)

5/10

Bianca?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 15, 2018)

8/10

Coco?


----------



## Marte (Nov 15, 2018)

5/10

Felicity?


----------



## LaFra (Nov 15, 2018)

8/10

Beau


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 15, 2018)

6/10

Dobie?


----------



## Sothe (Nov 16, 2018)

7/10

Astrid?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Nov 16, 2018)

9/10.

Big Top?


----------



## Marte (Nov 16, 2018)

6/10

Drake?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 19, 2018)

3/10

Gabi


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 20, 2018)

7/10

Hamphrey?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

2/10

Beau


----------



## Nadene (Nov 20, 2018)

4/10

Wart Jr.​


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2018)

6/10

Gigi?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Nov 20, 2018)

blah 1/10

you


----------



## nanpan (Nov 20, 2018)

10/10

Flurry?


----------



## Flare (Nov 20, 2018)

9/10

Lolly?


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 20, 2018)

10/10

Lucky?


----------



## Nadene (Nov 20, 2018)

8/10 

Vladimir


----------



## fwn (Nov 20, 2018)

Freckles?


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Nov 20, 2018)

6.5/10

Hamlet?


----------



## Sothe (Nov 20, 2018)

7/10

Samson?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 20, 2018)

7/10 

Flora?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 20, 2018)

8/10

Rod?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

7/10

Stella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Nov 21, 2018)

7/10

Soleil?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Nov 21, 2018)

10/10 love her

Jane?


----------



## Flare (Nov 21, 2018)

100/10

?toile?


----------



## Sothe (Nov 21, 2018)

7/10 She’s honestly the only Sanrio villager I remotely like.

Tasha?


----------



## shuba (Nov 21, 2018)

10/10, I'm so glad she got into the game. Got her into my town!

Drift?


----------



## Lemonsky (Nov 22, 2018)

7/10, I haven't seen much of him but he has a charming smile.

Papi?


----------



## Sothe (Nov 22, 2018)

6/10

Charlise?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 8, 2018)

2/10

Wade


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2018)

7/10


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 9, 2018)

Didn't put a villager, so...Rowan?


----------



## fwn (Dec 9, 2018)

-------


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 9, 2018)

7/10

Barold?


----------



## LaFra (Dec 9, 2018)

0/10 lul

Diana


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2018)

3/10 Not the worst, but I wouldn't want her in my town.

Tutu?


----------



## LaFra (Dec 9, 2018)

6/10 

Skye


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

8/10

Lyman?


----------



## LadyDestani (Dec 10, 2018)

8/10 He's cute and I like his green theme.

Grizzly?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 10, 2018)

9/10 I really want to have him in the future.

Sprocket?


----------



## Damniel (Dec 10, 2018)

7/10 

Wolfgang


----------



## nanpan (Dec 10, 2018)

4/10

coco?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 10, 2018)

0/10

Tabby?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 10, 2018)

6/10 I think she's okay, definitely not as bad as most think she is.

Wade?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Dec 10, 2018)

OMG WADE IS SO PRECIOUS 10/10

Madam Rosa?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 10, 2018)

8/10 I hope she returns in 2019.

Woolio?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 10, 2018)

3/10

Goldie?


----------



## nanpan (Dec 10, 2018)

10/10 shes the best doggo

Lily?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

9/10

yuka

(i thought this was the love/hate game i'm so ashamed)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

7/10

Melba?


----------



## lowaltitude (Dec 10, 2018)

8/10, one of my first villagers in my very first town, so sweet & kind

Moe?


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

5/10 dont love him as much as the other cats

carmen?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

6/10

points for being a rabbit but she's not my favourite

punchy?


----------



## LaFra (Dec 10, 2018)

6/10

Molly


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 10, 2018)

8/10


----------



## mogyay (Dec 10, 2018)

i'll rate molly too then, a def 10/10


----------



## Primeval (Dec 10, 2018)

6/10

willow?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 11, 2018)

3

Rex


----------



## Becca617 (Dec 11, 2018)

4

Melba


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 11, 2018)

7/10 I often forget about her but she's actually really cute.

Billy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 11, 2018)

6/10 He was ok.

Kyle?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 12, 2018)

8

Rio


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 12, 2018)

8/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## Dim (Dec 12, 2018)

9/10

Camofrog?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 12, 2018)

8

Olivia


----------



## Verecund (Dec 12, 2018)

8/10

Charlise?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 15, 2018)

0/10

Elise


----------



## Dim (Dec 15, 2018)

2/10

Sly


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 16, 2018)

10/10

Pecan


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Dec 16, 2018)

5/10

Bones


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

4/10

Kiki


----------



## mogyay (Dec 16, 2018)

10/10! she's adorable 

frita?


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 16, 2018)

10/10 french fries.

vesta?


----------



## Dim (Dec 16, 2018)

7/10 she’s alright

Anchovy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 16, 2018)

8/10

Jacques?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10! 
moe?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 18, 2018)

7/10

Apollo?


----------



## Dim (Dec 18, 2018)

8/10

Purrl?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10 <3 

Filbert?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10! 

Lolly?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 18, 2018)

10/10 so cute! 

Olaf?


----------



## Dim (Dec 20, 2018)

7/10 He’s fancy I’ll give him that 

Mint?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 20, 2018)

10/10

Freya


----------



## LaFra (Dec 22, 2018)

8/10

Beau?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2018)

7/10

Camofrog?


----------



## Breath Mint (Dec 23, 2018)

8/10

Sylvia


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 23, 2018)

9/10

Gigi?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 23, 2018)

5/10

Gloria?


----------



## Sweetley (Dec 23, 2018)

6/10

Flurry?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 23, 2018)

7/10

Ike?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 24, 2018)

4/10 
moe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 25, 2018)

8/10

Annalisa?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10 adorable


pietro?


----------



## Dim (Dec 25, 2018)

7/10 okay design but not my favorite

Kid Cat?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 25, 2018)

10/10 mega qt

Stinky?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Dec 26, 2018)

4/10

Teddy?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 2, 2019)

7

Sprocket


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2019)

4/10

Astrid


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 2, 2019)

7/10

Daisy?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2019)

6.5/10

Lucky?


----------



## jiny (Jan 2, 2019)

10/10

bam?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 3, 2019)

6

Caroline


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2019)

6/10

Alice?


----------



## tae (Jan 3, 2019)

2/10 

raddle?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2019)

3/10

Static?


----------



## hamster (Jan 3, 2019)

3/10 ganon


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 3, 2019)

4/10

Nana


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Jan 3, 2019)

8/10 

Felyne?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2019)

7/10

Fuschia?


----------



## Jakerz (Jan 3, 2019)

9/10

Erik


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10 I enjoyed having him in my town

Sly


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10

Gabi


----------



## ujenny (Jan 4, 2019)

7/10

piper ?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2019)

6/10

Marina?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 4, 2019)

9/10, she seems to be quite popular and I do understand why! She's really cute, I like the shade of pink.

Skye?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10, one of the cutest villagers ever <3

Static?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 4, 2019)

9/10 I really like his design.

Nana?


----------



## hamster (Jan 4, 2019)

7/10 
agent s


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2019)

5/10

Blanche?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 4, 2019)

3/10
Phoebe


----------



## Pondo (Jan 4, 2019)

5/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 4, 2019)

8/10

Fauna?


----------



## Flare (Jan 4, 2019)

9/10

Lily?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jan 4, 2019)

10/10 easily my favorite frog villager

Astrid?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 4, 2019)

8/10!

Mathilda?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2019)

7/10

Pietro?


----------



## Marte (Jan 4, 2019)

5/10

Elvis?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 5, 2019)

xD he is funny looking 7/10

Wendy


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2019)

7/10

Roald?


----------



## mogyay (Jan 5, 2019)

7/10! 

lily?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 5, 2019)

7/10

Rolf


----------



## Pondo (Jan 5, 2019)

10/10 I LOVE ROLF

Flora?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm going to say 10/10 since her design is so pretty. She's one of my favorite ostriches too.

Gladys?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2019)

7/10

Ankha?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 5, 2019)

9/10

Deidre?


----------



## Pondo (Jan 5, 2019)

HHHHHH she moved on top of my black tulips once so i gotta say 3/10

Peaches?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 5, 2019)

7/10

Kody?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

8/10

Lopez?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 6, 2019)

5/10 (neutral) Since I usually forget he really exists and therefore don't have much of an opinion.

Anchovy?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 6, 2019)

3/10
Cranston


----------



## carackobama (Jan 6, 2019)

5/10

Jambette?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 6, 2019)

7/10

Kyle?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 8, 2019)

8/10

Ruby


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 8, 2019)

8/10.

Big Top?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 9, 2019)

5/10

Drago


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 9, 2019)

9/10! Being a dragon is awesome, his design is really cool.

Marcel?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 9, 2019)

6.5/10

Snake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 9, 2019)

8/10

Eloise?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 9, 2019)

7.5/10

Katt?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 9, 2019)

1/10 <-<

Stella?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 10, 2019)

7/10, she has a really sweet blushy face. 

Rizzo?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2019)

4/10

Tangy?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 10, 2019)

7/10

Eunice?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2019)

7/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 10, 2019)

9/10

Harry?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 11, 2019)

1/10 ...I had him in my town for some time. He annoyed me >:


Melba?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 11, 2019)

9/10

Sly?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 11, 2019)

2/10

Alice?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Jan 11, 2019)

8/10. She's a sweetheart.

Phoebe?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 11, 2019)

10/10!

Stitches?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 11, 2019)

8/10!

Octavian?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 12, 2019)

6/10, his design isn't bad by any means but he just looks _so angry_ that I'm not a huge fan. 

Ursala?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 12, 2019)

7/10

Eugene?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2019)

4/10

O'Hare?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 14, 2019)

5/10

Ribbot


----------



## carackobama (Jan 14, 2019)

4/10

Etoile?


----------



## raeyoung (Jan 14, 2019)

11/10 beauty

Coco?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 14, 2019)

5/10

Ribbot
wait didn't I say that one recently?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 15, 2019)

8/10, it's an interesting idea that he's a robot and I do like that.

Kiki?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 15, 2019)

8.5/10 

Gayle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 15, 2019)

8/10

Nosegay?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 15, 2019)

8/10 I would like to have her in one of my Gamecube towns someday.

Woolio?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

7/10

Stitches?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2019)

8/10

Peanut?


----------



## Antonio (Jan 16, 2019)

2/10 (because stitches is a 10/10)

stitches?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 16, 2019)

9/10

Annalisa?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2019)

6.5/10

Skye?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 16, 2019)

9/10, she's my favorite of the wolf villagers since she's so cute!

Willow?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2019)

8/10! an underrated qt <3

Margie?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 18, 2019)

8 / 10 She's cute 

Poppy?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2019)

8/10!

Maple?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 18, 2019)

8/10. She's really cute but honestly not too unique in my opinion. 

Hamphrey?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2019)

5/10 He's one of those villagers I don't really remember, so I don't have much of an opinion about him.

Clay?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 18, 2019)

ewww 2/10

Frobert


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2019)

3/10 I don't like the frogs except Lily tbh 

Gala?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 18, 2019)

ew 3/10

Bella


----------



## Dim (Jan 18, 2019)

8/10 I liked her a lot since she’s a metal head.

Rod?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 19, 2019)

9/10! 

Wade?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2019)

10/10!

Sprinkle?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2019)

10/10 <3

Bob?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 19, 2019)

9/10, probably my favorite lazy villager. 

Pudge?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 19, 2019)

10/10! one of my favourite lazies

Piper?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2019)

7/10

Bam?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 19, 2019)

10/10!

Merry?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

7/10 I haven't had her but she is really cute.

Hank?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

5 / 10  _I didn't even knew that he exists for quite some time, to be honest. _

Maple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2019)

8/10

Butch?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2019)

7/10

Biskit?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 19, 2019)

6 / 10 I think he would be much more cute with different eyes 

Francine?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2019)

9/10

Mira?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

btw biskit is blind xD

uh 4/10

Bluebear


----------



## Dim (Jan 19, 2019)

6/10

Mira


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 19, 2019)

5/10. I'm not a fan, her colors seem a bit too bright to my liking too. The lipstick kind of bothers me. 

Carmen (the rabbit)?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2019)

0/10 Would go into the negatives if I could. She stole the identity of Carmen the mouse, one of my favorite villagers.

Curly?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 19, 2019)

1/10

Beau


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 19, 2019)

8/10

Klaus?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 20, 2019)

2/10

Ketchup?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 26, 2019)

2/10

Weber


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2019)

2/10

Erik?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 26, 2019)

7/10

Kiki?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 26, 2019)

9/10 

Butch?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2019)

8/10

Static?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2019)

7/10

Julian?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 27, 2019)

8/10 name twins

Bangle?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2019)

6/10

Pekoe?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 27, 2019)

8/10

Kabuki?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2019)

7 / 10

?toile?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2019)

10/10 <3

Goldie?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Jan 28, 2019)

8/10
sydney


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2019)

9/10!

Alice?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 28, 2019)

10 / 10 she's my number one <3 

Apollo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 28, 2019)

8/10

Cookie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 29, 2019)

7/10

Fang?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

10 / 10 really nice design 

Poppy?


----------



## dizzy bone (Jan 29, 2019)

9/10 cute 

Bea?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 29, 2019)

7 / 10

Rocket?


----------



## Stalfos (Jan 29, 2019)

3/10 :/

Rolf?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2019)

3/10

Tia?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 30, 2019)

9 / 10 

Vladimir?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 30, 2019)

9/10. Must be one of my favorites of the cranky villagers, I quite like his design. 

Cole?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 30, 2019)

6.5/10

Felicity?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2019)

7/10

Lolly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 30, 2019)

9/10

Friga?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 31, 2019)

7/10

Kyle?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

10/10

Stitches?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 31, 2019)

9/10

Maple?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

7/10

Pietro?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jan 31, 2019)

4/10, he has way too much color to my liking. He's also a smug and I'm not very fond of them.

Marcel?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jan 31, 2019)

10/10 He was one of my original villagers in my first town and while I don't currently have him, he was very appreciated when he was there. 

Dotty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jan 31, 2019)

8/10

Nan?


----------



## Dim (Feb 1, 2019)

6/10

Egbert


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2019)

2/10

Stella?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 1, 2019)

8/10

Yuka?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 1, 2019)

10 / 10 

Ken?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2019)

2/10

O’Hare?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 2, 2019)

7/10

Drake?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 2, 2019)

9/10

Deena?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 3, 2019)

5/10, she's one of the villagers that are just quite neutral to me. Her design isn't bad, but it also isn't too interesting either.

Sheldon?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2019)

7/10

Marshal?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 3, 2019)

8/10

Marina?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 3, 2019)

10/10! She's camping in my town currently and I wish there was room for her to move in ;;

Zucker?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 3, 2019)

7/10

Rocket?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 4, 2019)

1 / 10 :s

Filbert?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 4, 2019)

6.5/10

Big Top?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

6/10 He seems nice but I've never had him before. 

Flip?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 4, 2019)

1/10, I?m really not a fan of the monkey villagers at all ;;

Sprinkle?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2019)

10/10

Mitzi?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 4, 2019)

10/10! One of my faves <3

Ankha?


----------



## opalskiies (Feb 4, 2019)

8/10

Kid Cat?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

7/10

Marina?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 4, 2019)

8/10

Roscoe?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 4, 2019)

6/10 Not my favorite but he's decent.

Peewee?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

8/10

Twiggy?


----------



## StrayBluet (Feb 4, 2019)

8/10 adorable

Baabara?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 4, 2019)

9/10 Love her!

Lucky?


----------



## MochiACNL (Feb 4, 2019)

9/10

Charlise?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 5, 2019)

3/10

Groucho?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 5, 2019)

7/10

Cole?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Feb 5, 2019)

8/10

Bunnie


----------



## carackobama (Feb 5, 2019)

8/10! She’s a cutie <3

Teddy?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 6, 2019)

9/10

Beardo?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 6, 2019)

7/10

Maple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 6, 2019)

9/10

Bella?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 7, 2019)

7/10

Francine?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 7, 2019)

9/10

Coco


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

2/10

Gladys?


----------



## Lemonsky (Feb 7, 2019)

9/10, I've had her in my town before and she was really sweet.  Her design is interesting too.

Nana?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 7, 2019)

8/10

Shep?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 7, 2019)

6.5/10

Goldie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 8, 2019)

6/10

Drake?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

2/10

Margie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 8, 2019)

8/10

Astrid?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

7/10! 

Chief?


----------



## angrybeavers (Feb 8, 2019)

6/10! very cute character, never had him in my town before but i see the appeal

poncho?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 8, 2019)

4/10

Deena?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 8, 2019)

7/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## Lucas4080 (Feb 9, 2019)

8/10

Mitzi?


----------



## moonbyu (Feb 9, 2019)

7/10

Ren?e?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 9, 2019)

5/10

Merengue?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 9, 2019)

9/10

Ruby?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 9, 2019)

9/10

Marcel?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 9, 2019)

6/10

Kabuki?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 9, 2019)

6/10

Bam?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 9, 2019)

7/10

Anchovy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 9, 2019)

8/10 Great villager who I've had before. 

Midge?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 10, 2019)

7/10

Tangy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

9/10 She's a resident of Waterlog, my Gamecube town.

Twiggy?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 10, 2019)

6/10

Piper?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 10, 2019)

6/10 She seems nice but I've never had the opportunity to have her in my town yet.

Sprocket?


----------



## Flare (Feb 10, 2019)

Uhh 6/10

Melba?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 11, 2019)

11/10 cute little sweetheart

Lily?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 11, 2019)

7/10 Had her in my City Folk town for a while.

Peanut?


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 11, 2019)

7/10

Aurora?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 11, 2019)

8/10

Lolly?


----------



## gobby (Feb 12, 2019)

10/10

Boots?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 12, 2019)

6 / 10

Big Top?


----------



## KingToaker (Feb 12, 2019)

3/10

Kidd?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 12, 2019)

4/10

Keaton?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

8/10

Teddy?


----------



## creamyy (Feb 12, 2019)

8/10 

Carmen?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 12, 2019)

9/10 if you mean the rabbit. 8/10 if the mouse.

Roscoe?


----------



## creamyy (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10

pietro?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 13, 2019)

7/10

Stella?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 13, 2019)

10/10 i love stella sm

pietro?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 14, 2019)

5/10 Smugs and clowns make me uncomfortable sorrypietro

Daisy?


----------



## creamyy (Feb 14, 2019)

10/10 love her

shari?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 14, 2019)

6/10

Flora?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Feb 14, 2019)

8/10 cute but not cutest imo

Tutu?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 14, 2019)

7/10

Tangy?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2019)

100000/10, my all-time favourite <3

Mira?


----------



## rainywave (Feb 15, 2019)

8/10 she’s very good!

Yuka?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Feb 15, 2019)

10 / 10 love her! <3

Lily?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 15, 2019)

8/10

Roald


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Feb 15, 2019)

8/10

Robin


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2019)

6/10, she earns points from me bc she shares my birthday lmao

Cherry?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 15, 2019)

9/10 One of my favorite uchi villagers.

Pierce (Sebastian in some areas)?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

8/10

Melba?


----------



## MapleSilver (Feb 15, 2019)

7/10 Would love to have her one day.

Alli?


----------



## PaperCat (Feb 15, 2019)

6/10

Hans?


----------



## rainywave (Feb 15, 2019)

7/10 he’s ok

Ruby?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2019)

9/10

O'Hare?


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

8/10

Lucky?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 16, 2019)

7/10

Butch?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 16, 2019)

6

Octavian


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

7/10

Inkwell?


----------



## tumut (Feb 16, 2019)

5/10

Static


----------



## Buttonsy (Feb 16, 2019)

8/10

Cece?


----------



## Breath Mint (Mar 8, 2019)

4/10

Teddy


----------



## carackobama (Mar 8, 2019)

3/10

Croque?


----------



## Mr_Persona (Mar 14, 2019)

2/10

Bam


----------



## StrayBluet (Mar 14, 2019)

4/10
Boomer?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 14, 2019)

8/10

Dora?


----------



## Balverine (Mar 15, 2019)

7/10

Rhoda?


----------



## PugLovex (Mar 15, 2019)

3/10, she's kinda creepy lmao

W. Link?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 15, 2019)

8/10!

Lolly?


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 15, 2019)

7/10

Inkwell?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

6/10
Chevre


----------



## carackobama (Mar 19, 2019)

7/10!

Kidd?


----------



## KeatAlex (Mar 19, 2019)

6/10

Gayle


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

7/10
Opal


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 19, 2019)

5/10
Tom?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

10/10
Rex


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 19, 2019)

7/10
Pashmina?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

8/10
Buzz


----------



## MapleSilver (Mar 19, 2019)

8/10 Had him in my old Gamecube town. 

Patty?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 19, 2019)

5/10
Hopper


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 20, 2019)

6/10
phil


----------



## slatka (Mar 20, 2019)

5/10

Katt?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

2/10
Bertha


----------



## Stalfos (Mar 20, 2019)

7/10
Ellie?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

9/10
Tad


----------



## carackobama (Mar 20, 2019)

3/10

Penelope?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2019)

9/10

Jitters?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 20, 2019)

7/10
Toby


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 20, 2019)

8/10

Nan?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2019)

7/10
Vich?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 21, 2019)

10/10

Etoile?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 21, 2019)

10/10
Tangy


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 21, 2019)

10/10
tutu
(what is up with the tags)


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 22, 2019)

8/10

Ursala?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 22, 2019)

4/10

Merengue?


----------



## Ojo46 (Mar 22, 2019)

7/10

Tad?


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 22, 2019)

7/10

Claudia?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

4/10
Puck


----------



## carackobama (Mar 25, 2019)

2/10

Shep?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

11/10
Julia


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

9/10
benjamin


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

8/10
Pango


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Mar 25, 2019)

8/10
peanut


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

6/10
Sterling


----------



## carackobama (Mar 25, 2019)

7/10

Alli?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

3/10
Limberg


----------



## Vanillous (Mar 25, 2019)

5/10

Ursala


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

10/10
Beardo


----------



## nintendofan85 (Mar 25, 2019)

6/10

Maple?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 25, 2019)

11/10
Bianca


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 12, 2019)

7/10

Ribbot


----------



## carackobama (Apr 12, 2019)

6/10

Filbert?


----------



## StrayBluet (Apr 12, 2019)

6/10

Greta?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 12, 2019)

10/10

Winnie?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 12, 2019)

7/10
Candi


----------



## carackobama (Apr 13, 2019)

6/10

Kabuki?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 13, 2019)

8/10, his design is memorable for sure and he was fun to have in my town.

Tabby?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 13, 2019)

3/10

Alli?


----------



## amai (Apr 13, 2019)

7/10!

olivia?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 13, 2019)

7/10!

Henry?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 13, 2019)

7/10

Hippeux?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 14, 2019)

3/10

Charlise?


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

3/10

Bunnie?

- - - Post Merge - - -

3/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 19, 2019)

10/10

Francine?


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

10/10

Marshal?


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 19, 2019)

10/10 ofc xD

Coco?


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

Haha yes :3
Ahh I miss her 10/10

Marina?


----------



## Shinigamii (Apr 19, 2019)

Same here :3

10/10

Flurry?


----------



## You got mail! (Apr 19, 2019)

I can’t wait for new ac game 
10/10

pietro?


----------



## moonbyu (Apr 19, 2019)

10/10

Jambette?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 19, 2019)

8/10

Deena?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 22, 2019)

3/10

Stu?

- - - Post Merge - - -

3/10

Stu?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 22, 2019)

6/10

Bones?


----------



## tifachu (Apr 22, 2019)

10/10 good boi


kiki?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 22, 2019)

8/10
bonbon


----------



## Starrynight44 (Apr 23, 2019)

9/10 


 Molly?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 23, 2019)

9/10
camofrog the frog


----------



## carackobama (Apr 24, 2019)

3/10

Francine?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 24, 2019)

9/10, she has a really cool design! I especially like how she's wearing a hood.

Poppy?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10
butch the dog


----------



## Hat' (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10 too! He's very cute.
Eunice?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 24, 2019)

8/10

Broccolo?


----------



## HistoryH22 (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10.

Shari?


----------



## carackobama (Apr 24, 2019)

7/10!

Naomi?


----------



## Lemonsky (Apr 25, 2019)

6/10, I like the color scheme but there's also something slightly unsettling about her. Maybe it's the eyes.

Velma?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Apr 25, 2019)

4/10

Soleil?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Apr 25, 2019)

4/10 (+1/10 due to her catchphrase "tarnation")
marcel


----------



## carackobama (Apr 26, 2019)

3/10

Rocket?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2019)

She's cute! 7/10

Marcel?


----------



## neoratz (May 4, 2019)

8/10 i can't believe people don't like him he is just a funny mime!!!!!!! i think if he moved into my town and i had more of an attachment to him he'd be in my top favorites

megumi?


----------



## carackobama (May 4, 2019)

7/10!

Pinky?


----------



## buny (May 4, 2019)

8/10!!!

Lolly?


----------



## Etoliecrossing (May 4, 2019)

10/10 
  love her name both in Japanese and English. She's my favorite type, and I love cats so much!!

  Etolie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 4, 2019)

9/10

Meow?


----------



## Sweetley (May 4, 2019)

10/10 - Needs to be in the new Switch game

Ruby?


----------



## carackobama (May 4, 2019)

7/10!

Sterling?


----------



## DragoDrago (May 4, 2019)

Hip and Fresh 6/10


Butch?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 4, 2019)

10/10 He looks like my dog IRL!

Alice?


----------



## carackobama (May 5, 2019)

7/10!

Mitzi?


----------



## dedenne (May 5, 2019)

5/10 cant remember what they look like

deena


----------



## buny (May 5, 2019)

6/10 i dont lke that green colour, but she is cute!

Apple?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 5, 2019)

8/10

Bow?


----------



## Princess Mipha (May 6, 2019)

I had to google that, never seen before O.O
9 / 10 it looks pretty cool!


Zucker?


----------



## maple22 (May 8, 2019)

8/10
Lionel


----------



## Breath Mint (May 19, 2019)

6

Aziz


----------



## maple22 (May 22, 2019)

6/10
Lucky


----------



## Frequency (May 22, 2019)

8/10, I really like the design of him, but I'm just not a fan of dog villagers otherwise it'd probably be a 9 or higher.

Punchy


----------



## Liability (May 22, 2019)

8/10

Poppy


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 22, 2019)

7/10

Lolly?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 22, 2019)

10/10 One of my favorites of all time. 

Puck?


----------



## Oldcatlady (May 23, 2019)

Haven’t had him but he seems p cool. 6/10

Chevre?


----------



## rhinoo (May 23, 2019)

3/10

Spike


----------



## maple22 (May 23, 2019)

6/10
Shoukichi from e+


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

he looks weird af. 2/10

tangy?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 24, 2019)

fruity cat
8/10 
hank in gamecube e+


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

a lot of things rhyme with hank, so i'm giving him 5/10


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 24, 2019)

uh your villager? 
I pick Tank the rhino


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

1000000000/10

Wolf Link?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 24, 2019)

7/10

renee.


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

9/10

cherry?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2019)

9/10 One of my the few Uchi villagers I like.

Ava?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (May 24, 2019)

the chicken?
7/10
ali the alligator


----------



## MapleSilver (May 24, 2019)

8/10 Some people may dislike Alli, but I enjoyed having her in my towns.

Butch?


----------



## rhinoo (May 24, 2019)

5/10
alfonso?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

7/10

Maple?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

10/10

stitches?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

9/10

Marcel?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

8/10

lucky?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

10/10!

Rasher?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

6/10

tia?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

10/10

Pietro?


----------



## Wildtown (May 29, 2019)

9/10

zipper t bunny?


----------



## Buttonsy (May 29, 2019)

10/10!

Dotty?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 30, 2019)

8/10

Mira?


----------



## rhinoo (May 30, 2019)

6/10

Apel?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

I have no idea which villager you mean. In that case I'll rate two because it could really be either of them.

Axel: 7/10 Good design. Had him in my New Leaf town for a while and enjoyed him. Elephant villagers are always nice to have.

Apple: 6/10 She's cute, but I haven't seen her enough to hold much of an opinion about her. Nice name though.

June?


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 30, 2019)

8/10 love the little hibiscus in her hair

Carmen (the rabbit)?


----------



## MapleSilver (May 30, 2019)

0/10 My second least favorite villager ever.

Carmen (the mouse)?


----------



## nintendofan85 (May 31, 2019)

6.5/10

O'Hare?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 4, 2019)

7/10

Marina


----------



## Derpykat (Jun 4, 2019)

9/10! she’s lovely!

merengue?


----------



## Hat' (Jun 4, 2019)

10/10 of course!!!!!

Bianca?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 4, 2019)

8/10

Cheri?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)

7/10

Lobo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 13, 2019)

7/10

Ruby?


----------



## carackobama (Jun 13, 2019)

7/10

Sterling?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 13, 2019)

8/10

Dotty?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 20, 2019)

7/10

Goose?


----------



## Maiana (Jun 20, 2019)

6/10

Snake?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 20, 2019)

7/10

Molly?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 20, 2019)

7/10

Diana?


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 21, 2019)

8/10

Marcel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 21, 2019)

8/10

Lyman?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 21, 2019)

8/10

goldie?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jun 22, 2019)

10/10

Nan?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 22, 2019)

9/10 

Maddie?


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 22, 2019)

8.5/10

Chevre?


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 22, 2019)

4/10.

Kabuki?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 22, 2019)

8/10

chrissy?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 23, 2019)

Never had her so 7/10 based on aesthetics 

Jambette?


----------



## Onyx (Jun 23, 2019)

4/10 never had her but hate her name loooll 

Chief


----------



## Buttonsy (Jun 27, 2019)

7/10

Felicity?


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Jun 27, 2019)

7/10

Gayle?


----------



## Shayden (Jun 27, 2019)

9/10

cherry?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2019)

10/10 i love her <3

fang?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 2, 2019)

10/10 i love cranky villagers. and i have a soft spot for wolves.

Rudy?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

Not too bad. 6/10

Christina


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 2, 2019)

5/10 because I have no clue who she is ^^;

Bonbon?


----------



## ~CrystalCarnations~ (Jul 2, 2019)

*8/10 She’s pretty cute ✿

Stella?*


----------



## Shayden (Jul 2, 2019)

8/10

doc?


----------



## matt (Jul 2, 2019)

6/10

Sheila


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 9, 2019)

10/10 one of the best

Rowan


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 9, 2019)

8/10

Ruby?


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 9, 2019)

9/10 

Static?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 9, 2019)

3/10 - He's a mean jerk but looks sorta cool.

Tangy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 10, 2019)

9/10

Robin?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 11, 2019)

7/10!

Colton?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 11, 2019)

9/10 he’s so cute c:

Tom?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 12, 2019)

8/10

Chief?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 12, 2019)

10/10

Blanche


----------



## Hat' (Jul 12, 2019)

10/10 one of my favorite villagers for sure!

Genji?


----------



## Cash (Jul 12, 2019)

7/10

He seems nice and cool, never had him in my town though.

Frank?


----------



## Argo (Jul 12, 2019)

5/10. Never had him, but he doesn’t seem too annoying. Looks like a stereotypical jock tho, I must say.

Pietro?

- - - Post Merge - - -

5/10. Never had him, but he doesn?t seem too annoying. Looks like a stereotypical jock tho, I must say.

Pietro?


----------



## Argo (Jul 13, 2019)

5/10. Never had him, but he doesn?t seem too annoying. Looks like a stereotypical jock tho, I must say.

Pietro?


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 13, 2019)

5/10. I've never had him before but chuggaaconroy had him in his let's play of ACNL. He looks like a pretty cool animal but I wouldn't go out of my way to get him and would probably let him move if he asked to.

Savannah?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 13, 2019)

7/10!

Chai?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2019)

8/10

Tabby?


----------



## Maiana (Jul 13, 2019)

7/10

Axel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 13, 2019)

8/10

Pierce?


----------



## tanisha23 (Jul 13, 2019)

7/10 seems nice, just got him in my new town today.

Greta?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 14, 2019)

7/10

Mitzi?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2019)

8/10

Aurora?


----------



## Lemonsky (Jul 14, 2019)

8/10, she's a very solid penguin. Her eyes are quite blank though, but I'm not complaining.

Meow?


----------



## matt (Jul 14, 2019)

Don't know who that is. 3/10

Sheila


----------



## duckykate (Jul 14, 2019)

2/10

static?


----------



## seeds (Jul 14, 2019)

1/10 lol

erik?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 14, 2019)

7/10

Drake?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 15, 2019)

4/10

Stella?


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 16, 2019)

8/ 10

Tangy?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 16, 2019)

9/10

Deena?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 17, 2019)

1/10

Agent S?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2019)

9/10

Stinky?


----------



## Kirbyz (Jul 17, 2019)

10/10, I love Stinky

Keaton?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 17, 2019)

7/10

Apollo?


----------



## StarParty8 (Jul 17, 2019)

6/10

Sparro


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 17, 2019)

10/10

Jacques?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 19, 2019)

1/10

Savannah?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 23, 2019)

7/10 I like her design but never had her so can?t connect emotionally xD


Mathilda?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 23, 2019)

8/10

Mallary?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jul 23, 2019)

9 / 10 

Chow ?


----------



## Dude.. (Jul 23, 2019)

10/10, especially in the gamecube version

Eugene?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 24, 2019)

7/10

Mint


----------



## carackobama (Jul 24, 2019)

7.5/10

Cookie?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jul 25, 2019)

7/10

Deli


----------



## magicaldonkey (Jul 25, 2019)

4/10 from a personal experience

leonardo?


----------



## carackobama (Jul 25, 2019)

2/10

Molly?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 25, 2019)

7/10

Cesar?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jul 31, 2019)

3/10

sorry i don't like the design. maybe i'll change my mind if he moves in and is a cool dude


lionel?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jul 31, 2019)

he look scary 3/10
tiffany the bunny


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 31, 2019)

8/10

Bella?


----------



## Pondo (Aug 1, 2019)

Aghhhh 2/10 she's scary ;;

Pinky?


----------



## Breath Mint (Sep 8, 2019)

2/10

Spork


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 8, 2019)

5/10 He's fine but not exceptional. 

Anicotti?


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Sep 8, 2019)

5/10

flurry the hamster>


----------



## Circus (Sep 8, 2019)

7/10. She's a real cutie, but I don't care much for the hamster villagers.

Tangy?


----------



## LottieandSoul (Sep 8, 2019)

9/10 almost perfect but her house is kinda meh. 

Felicity?


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 17, 2019)

2/10 I personally don't like her

Pecan?


----------



## gobby (Sep 18, 2019)

She's super cute! 10/10

Rodeo?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 18, 2019)

7/10

Olaf?


----------



## capnport (Sep 19, 2019)

9/10 what a handsome man. Bonbon


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 19, 2019)

7/10

Tex?


----------



## auroral (Sep 20, 2019)

5/10. He's kind of middle of the line for me.

Gonzo?


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 20, 2019)

7/10

Kidd?


----------



## Hat' (Sep 20, 2019)

7/10 he actually looks quite cute!!

Celia?


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 20, 2019)

7/10 Never had her but I really like her colors. 

Cousteau?


----------



## Oldcatlady (Sep 21, 2019)

7/10 his moustache looks funny. I thought his moustache was his eyes at first 

Rocket?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2019)

6/10

Bob?


----------



## buny (Sep 21, 2019)

8/10

Hazel?


----------



## nintendofan85 (Sep 21, 2019)

6/10

Velma?


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 22, 2019)

0/10. Carnation wrecker

Maddie


----------



## Buttonsy (Sep 28, 2019)

7.5/10

Diva


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 28, 2019)

10/10

Gigi


----------



## Hanif1807 (Sep 28, 2019)

5/10

Blanche


----------



## Emolga59 (Sep 28, 2019)

9/10

Timbra


----------



## Pondo (Sep 29, 2019)

8/10

Pancetti


----------



## Blueskyy (Oct 5, 2019)

6/10

June

- - - Post Merge - - -

6/10

June


----------



## auroral (Oct 5, 2019)

7/10!

Wendy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Oct 5, 2019)

7/10

Blanche?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 5, 2019)

9/10 for Blanche

Marshal?


----------



## Mayor Eel (Oct 6, 2019)

10/10 for the marshmallow fluff

Frita?


----------



## auroral (Oct 6, 2019)

10/10 my hamburger angel

Peggy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 6, 2019)

1/10

Portia?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 13, 2019)

8/10

Marina?


----------



## cornimer (Oct 13, 2019)

8/10

Pekoe?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 13, 2019)

6/10

Mint?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 13, 2019)

10/10

Chai?


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 14, 2019)

9/10

Alice?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 14, 2019)

6.5/10

Zucker?


----------



## maple22 (Oct 17, 2019)

7/10
Bob


----------



## Hat' (Oct 17, 2019)

9/10! An excellent boy and very meme-y!

Bianca?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 18, 2019)

7/10!

Keaton?

- - - Post Merge - - -

7/10!

Keaton?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

6/10 he's *alright*

bones?


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

7/10

stitches?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 18, 2019)

8/10 a cutie-p'tootie!

ankha?


----------



## Wildtown (Oct 18, 2019)

oo Halloween 9/10

Lucky


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 18, 2019)

10/10

Stu?


----------



## auroral (Oct 18, 2019)

He's pretty cute, maybe a 7/10? O:

Bitty?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

10/10 - One of my favorites

Claude?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 19, 2019)

9/10

Opal?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 19, 2019)

7/10

Paolo?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 19, 2019)

5/10 - He's ok but annoying.

Nan?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 19, 2019)

5/10

Chevre?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2019)

7/10

Rudy?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 19, 2019)

10/10

Bam?


----------



## auroral (Oct 20, 2019)

5/10

Twirp?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

Oh he’s a bit cute 8/10

Jambette?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 21, 2019)

3/10

Portia?


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

8/10

Apple?


----------



## RoyNumber1 (Oct 21, 2019)

6/10

Kyle


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 21, 2019)

8/10

Vivian


----------



## auroral (Oct 21, 2019)

7/10!

Inkwell?


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 23, 2019)

Amiibo restricted.... equals a nah from me dawg 7/10


----------



## Blueskyy (Oct 26, 2019)

There isn't a villager to rate, but 10/10 for the user anyway haha

Aurora


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2019)

9/10

Deena?


----------



## Emolga59 (Oct 27, 2019)

6/10 pretty basic

Jay?


----------



## kikotoot (Oct 28, 2019)

7/10

Tammy?


----------



## michealsmells (Oct 28, 2019)

6/10

Moe?


----------



## Aquari (Oct 28, 2019)

8/10

coco?


----------



## Admiral Sven (Oct 28, 2019)

4/10

Pashmina?


----------



## carackobama (Oct 28, 2019)

6.5/10!

Cookie?


----------



## Buttonsy (Nov 7, 2019)

7/10

Jeremiah?


----------



## FairyGardens7 (Nov 7, 2019)

4/10

Lolly?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 7, 2019)

10/10 One of my absolute favorites. Had her for years. She reminds me of my own cat.

Elmer?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Nov 8, 2019)

6/10 

I once saw him in a campsite of my sister's town. I am not really a fan of horse villagers

Yuka?


----------



## Emolga59 (Nov 8, 2019)

10/10

Dizzy?


----------



## Flyffel (Nov 8, 2019)

7/10

Ankah?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 9, 2019)

7/10 She's nice. I like her ancient Egyptian aesthetic. 

Kiki?


----------



## hamster (Nov 10, 2019)

9/10 eunice


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 6, 2019)

6/10 

Paula?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 7, 2019)

8/10

Chow?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 7, 2019)

0/10

Erik?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 7, 2019)

8/10 I miss him

Gloria?


----------



## Kirbyz (Dec 7, 2019)

Never had her as a villager, she looks kinda cool, I’d say 7/10!

Curlos?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Dec 9, 2019)

4/10 He's not my aesthetic really, but he's not as ew to me as some villagers.

Marcel?


----------



## MysteriousSpirit (Dec 9, 2019)

3/10

MARCIE? (Sound related to "Marcel")


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10

Kitt?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

Not my fave, but I’ll say 6/10

Stella?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10

Maggie?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10 

Bob?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10!!

Margie?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

6/10 Looks nice, but I don't have an attachment to her.
Alice.


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10, she’s so cute 

Ankha?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10
Yuka


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10


Queenie?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

Emolga59 said:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Queenie?



6/10

Bones?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10

Nana?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10

Octavian?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10 mixed feelings tho, he replaced alice and alice moved out and made me cry when i was like 5 and he moved into the same location as her sooo, hm
Cesar?


----------



## Halima (Dec 9, 2019)

6/10

Hmm, Deli?


----------



## iExist (Dec 9, 2019)

6/10 Don't like the appearence, like personality, catchphrase, and name
Cole?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10

Naomi?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2019)

5/10

Diana


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10

Marina?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10

Beau?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10

Wolfgang


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10

Julian?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10

Snake?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10 he is a precious bun <3

Maple?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10

Jambette


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10

Ketchup?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10 !!!! Love Ketchup!

Peanut?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10!

Hippeux?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

4/10

Lucky?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

8/10!

Nana?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

6/10

Purrl?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

9/10

Deli?


----------



## KlopiTackle (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10

Lily?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 9, 2019)

10/10!

Drago?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 9, 2019)

5/10

Clyde?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 9, 2019)

5/10

Roscoe?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 9, 2019)

7/10 

Camofrog?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

10/10 looks ridiculous but love him
Cece?


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 10, 2019)

Don't even know which that is... so 5/10 for fairness

Chops?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

8/10 I like unique villagers
Coach


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

3/10

Vesta?


----------



## iExist (Dec 10, 2019)

10/10 One of my favourite villagers
Snake?


----------



## mirrormirror (Dec 10, 2019)

9/10

Gladys?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

8/10

Stu?


----------



## grooviestbaby (Dec 10, 2019)

6/10

Amelia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 10, 2019)

10/10

Aurora?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 13, 2019)

8/10!

Ken?

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10!

Ken?


----------



## Circus (Dec 13, 2019)

7/10. Cool design, but I hate how the chicken villagers look.

Ankha?


----------



## Bunia (Dec 13, 2019)

9/10, I just adore her, however I think her personality doesn't really suits her that well.

Violet


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 13, 2019)

6/10

Pecan?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 14, 2019)

8/10! she’s so cute c:

Kiki?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

9/10!

Vivian?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 14, 2019)

7.5/10!

Goldie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 14, 2019)

7/10

Wendy?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 15, 2019)

7/10!

Moe?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

9/10!

Leopold?


----------



## mogyay (Dec 15, 2019)

4/10

mitzy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 15, 2019)

9/10!

Flora?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 17, 2019)

7.5/10!

Dizzy?

- - - Post Merge - - -

7.5/10!

Dizzy?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 17, 2019)

5/10

Vesta?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 17, 2019)

9/10 She's nice, I had her in my New Leaf town for a couple years.

Walker?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

9/10.

Anabelle?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 17, 2019)

10/10! Had in in two of my towns- she was lovely.

Rasher?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 17, 2019)

6/10

Paolo?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 18, 2019)

8/10 He's nice and I had him in a Gamecube town. 

Boomer?


----------



## raeyoung (Dec 18, 2019)

ok boomer (10/10)


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 18, 2019)

There's no one so 0/10

Pudge?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 19, 2019)

3/10

Deena?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

0/10

Drago?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

3/10

Tucker?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 19, 2019)

0/10

bob?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 19, 2019)

8/10

Victoria?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 19, 2019)

7/10

Pekoe?


----------



## MapleSilver (Dec 19, 2019)

8/10 She's pretty cute and I like how her name is a reference to tea. 

Poncho?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 19, 2019)

8/10

Anabelle?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

7/10

Pecan?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 20, 2019)

9.7/10 One of my dreamies

Coco?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 20, 2019)

5/10

Ruby?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 20, 2019)

10/10!

Bea?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 20, 2019)

6/10 kind of average but still nice 

diva?


----------



## Chicken Tender (Dec 20, 2019)

1/10 

skye?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

9/10!

Bella?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 21, 2019)

2/10

Celia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

10/10!

Bunnie?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 21, 2019)

7.5/10!

Sprinkle?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 21, 2019)

8/10

Lolly?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 22, 2019)

9.8/10 My S Tier Villager

Fauna?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 22, 2019)

10/10 <3

Pinky?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

8/10

Stella?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 22, 2019)

8.7/10 She becomes even more cuter every time i stumble upon her

Flora?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 22, 2019)

8/10

Mira?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 23, 2019)

8/10!

Erik?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

9/10


Ellie?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 23, 2019)

8/10

Agent S ?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

9/10!


Opal?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 23, 2019)

7/10!

Agent S?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 23, 2019)

9/10!

Vivian?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 24, 2019)

7/10

Admiral?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

8/10


Klaus?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 24, 2019)

5/10

Amelia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

10/10!

Bianca?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

9/10

Sprinkle?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

7/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

7/10

Gayle?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 24, 2019)

Like!

Walt?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Dec 24, 2019)

2/10

Kabuki?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 24, 2019)

7/10

Pecan?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

8/10!

Erik?

- - - Post Merge - - -

8/10!

Erik?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

10/10


Murphy?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

7/10

Chrissy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 26, 2019)

9/10

Claude?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

5/10

Piper?


----------



## cIementine (Dec 26, 2019)

8/10 !

dobie?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Dec 26, 2019)

9/10!

Hamphrey?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 26, 2019)

4/10

Skye?


----------



## digimon (Dec 26, 2019)

8/10 i like her colour palette

puck?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 26, 2019)

4/10

barold?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 26, 2019)

2/10 Ew.

Jambette. (One of the best villagers.)


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 26, 2019)

I disagree lol. 3/10

Cashmere?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 27, 2019)

1/10 D:

Ken?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

8/10

Rocket?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 27, 2019)

2/10

Lopez?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 27, 2019)

7/10

Puddles?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

6/10

Peaches


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

4/10

Cleo?


----------



## matt (Dec 27, 2019)

5/10

The yellow mouse one


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 27, 2019)

5/10 (I think you mean Limberg)

Eloise?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 27, 2019)

7/10

felicity?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 28, 2019)

9/10

Roscoe?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 28, 2019)

8/10! He’s one of my favorites, but not like... my favorite favorite. You know?

Melba?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

8/10

Annalisa?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

7/10

Astrid?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 28, 2019)

6/10

Deli?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

4/10

Tabby?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

2/10

Coco?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 28, 2019)

3/10

Fang?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 28, 2019)

6,5/10

Claude?


----------



## namiieco (Dec 28, 2019)

3/10

poppy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 28, 2019)

9/10

Fauna?


----------



## carackobama (Dec 30, 2019)

10/10 <3

Rolf?

- - - Post Merge - - -

10/10 <3

Rolf?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 30, 2019)

7/10

Ricky?


----------



## matt (Dec 30, 2019)

4/10

Scoot


----------



## carackobama (Dec 30, 2019)

4/10

Lolly?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 30, 2019)

10/10

Gayle?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 31, 2019)

6/10

Diana?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 31, 2019)

10/10!!

Yuka?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 31, 2019)

8/10

Lyman?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

7/10

Hugh?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 31, 2019)

7/10

Maggie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

8/10

Bettina?


----------



## Midoriya (Dec 31, 2019)

7/10

Pekoe?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

10/10

Opal?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Dec 31, 2019)

9/10

Bluebear?


----------



## Emolga59 (Dec 31, 2019)

8/10

Coco?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 1, 2020)

4/10

Iggly?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 1, 2020)

5/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 1, 2020)

7/10

Ruby?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 1, 2020)

10/10

Lobo?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 2, 2020)

6.5/10

Gala?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2020)

5.5/10

Phil?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

9/10

Chow?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 2, 2020)

3/10

Curlos?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 2, 2020)

1/10

Daisy?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 2, 2020)

8/10

Chops?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 2, 2020)

6/10

Friga?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2020)

6/10

Chester?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 3, 2020)

6/10

Curly?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

4/10

Queenie?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 3, 2020)

5/10 

Bunnie?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 3, 2020)

6/10

She's alright. But I prefer Dotty. 

Broffina?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 3, 2020)

7/10

Goose?


----------



## Balverine (Jan 3, 2020)

8/10 he was one of my very first villagers when i started playing the AC series, so he holds a special place in my heart lmao

Rudy?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 3, 2020)

8/10! He was one of my first villagers in my NL town and I miss him a lot ;-;

Rolf?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 3, 2020)

7/10

Plucky?


----------



## Mink777 (Jan 3, 2020)

7/10

Spork?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 3, 2020)

5/10

Cherry?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

7/10!

Flora?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 4, 2020)

7/10

Sprocket?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

4/10

Nibbles?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

6/10

Stu?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 4, 2020)

3/10

Rod?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 4, 2020)

7/10

Anicotti?


----------



## matt (Jan 4, 2020)

0/10

The eagle that wears all the armour


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 4, 2020)

You mean Sterling? 7/10

Teddy?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 4, 2020)

5/10...he's just...meh

?toile?


----------



## Lavamaize (Jan 4, 2020)

9/10 very well designed villager

Willow?


----------



## Blood Eclipse (Jan 4, 2020)

6/10 I like the design but not the coloring

Nana?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 4, 2020)

7/10

Puck?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 4, 2020)

6/10

Cheri?


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Jan 4, 2020)

7/10

Sylvana? :0​


----------



## carackobama (Jan 5, 2020)

8/10! she’s so cute <3

Mira?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

9/10

Agnes?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 5, 2020)

7/10

Mira?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

9/10

Marshal?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 5, 2020)

10/10!

Portia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 5, 2020)

10/10!

Kitty?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 6, 2020)

7.5/10!

Ankha?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 6, 2020)

10/10

Alice?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2020)

7/10!

Ketchup?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 7, 2020)

7/10

Deirdre?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 7, 2020)

8/10!

Gayle?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 8, 2020)

6/10

Alfonso?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 8, 2020)

5/10

Chai?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 8, 2020)

8/10

Barold?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 9, 2020)

3/10

Tipper?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 9, 2020)

7/10

Caroline?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 9, 2020)

6.5/10

Julian?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 10, 2020)

6.5/10

Harry?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2020)

0/10 he’s my least favourite villager lmao

Erik?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10

Maggie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 10, 2020)

7/10

Zell?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 10, 2020)

8/10!

Sally?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 11, 2020)

8/10

Merengue?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 11, 2020)

9/10

Chevre?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

9/10!

Cobb?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 11, 2020)

8/10

Curly?


----------



## Peace.from.Glitopia (Jan 11, 2020)

2/10


Lily?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 11, 2020)

8/10!

Winnie!


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2020)

5/10

Cookie?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 12, 2020)

8.5/10

Shep?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

8/10

Pierce?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2020)

4.5/10

Cookie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10

Bianca?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

10/10!!!

Vivian?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 12, 2020)

7/10!

Bruce?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10!

Amelia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 12, 2020)

9/10!

Bunnie?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 12, 2020)

7/10!

Anicotti?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 12, 2020)

7/10

Limberg?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 12, 2020)

7/10 I had him for a little while in New Leaf. 

Wendy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 13, 2020)

8.5/10

Stella?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 13, 2020)

8.5/10! I think she’s so underrated <3

Phil?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 13, 2020)

7.5/10!

Peaches?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 13, 2020)

6.5/10

Papi?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 13, 2020)

8/10!

Celia?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 14, 2020)

8.5/10

Mira?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

8/10!

Bella?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 14, 2020)

7/10

Ed?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 14, 2020)

7/10

Julia?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 14, 2020)

7/10

Papi?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 14, 2020)

8/10!

Tom?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 14, 2020)

7/10!

Bob?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 15, 2020)

7/10

Pango?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2020)

7/10

Keaton?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 16, 2020)

7/10

Hamlet?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 16, 2020)

7/10

Deli?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 16, 2020)

6/10

Tammi?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

6/10


Maddie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 17, 2020)

7/10

Goldie?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 17, 2020)

7/10

Filbert?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 17, 2020)

7/10

Chops?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 17, 2020)

3/10...

Patty?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

7/10


Eloise?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2020)

7/10

Walker?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 18, 2020)

9/10 Had him in New Leaf for a while and liked him. 

June?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 18, 2020)

9/10! she’s such a cutie!

Pekoe?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

9/10!

Dobie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

8/10

Lobo?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

9/10!

Mint?


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2020)

7/10

Purrl?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

5/10!

Fauna?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 18, 2020)

9/10

Gabi?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 18, 2020)

6/10!

Dotty?


----------



## ILikeFroakies (Jan 18, 2020)

6.5/10

Cube?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 18, 2020)

6.5/10

Carmen?


----------



## Toska (Jan 18, 2020)

6/10


Freya?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2020)

8/10!

Piper?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

10/10!

Filbert?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 19, 2020)

7.5/10

Sally?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2020)

7/10

Skye?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 19, 2020)

7/10

Poppy?


----------



## MapleSilver (Jan 19, 2020)

7/10 She's cute but I've never had any experiences with her. 

Mitzi?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 19, 2020)

8.5/10!

Kiki?


----------



## Toska (Jan 19, 2020)

10/10!

Coach?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 19, 2020)

4/10

Angus?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 19, 2020)

5/10

Muffy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 19, 2020)

7/10

Klaus?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

0/10 Just no


Bea?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

6/10

Agent S?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 20, 2020)

7/10!

Caroline?


----------



## Zobug6 (Jan 20, 2020)

1/10 I hate. 
Poppy?


----------



## Toska (Jan 20, 2020)

7/10

Violet?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 20, 2020)

6/10

Beardo?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 20, 2020)

2/10 Better than Klaus but still


Teddy? (A bear that I actually like)


----------



## Toska (Jan 21, 2020)

6/10!

Cookie?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 21, 2020)

8/10

Kiki?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 23, 2020)

10/10 <3

Mira?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 23, 2020)

9/10

Agent S?


----------



## Toska (Jan 23, 2020)

8/10

Kyle?


----------



## proudfrog_ (Jan 23, 2020)

9/10 - I love wolf villagers!

Henry?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

6/10


Walker?


----------



## Limon (Jan 23, 2020)

8/10

Punchy?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 23, 2020)

8/10

Bob?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 23, 2020)

8/10!

Marshal?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 23, 2020)

10/10!

Victoria?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 24, 2020)

7/10

Elmer?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 24, 2020)

5/10

Savannah?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 24, 2020)

8 / 10 

Marshal ?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 24, 2020)

8.5/10

Tammi?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

6/10

Hazel?


----------



## Limon (Jan 24, 2020)

4/10, that unibrow tho

Ribbot?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Jan 24, 2020)

5/10!

Amelia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

10/10!

Agnes?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 24, 2020)

7.5/10

Diva?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 24, 2020)

9.5/10!


Nan?


----------



## Limon (Jan 24, 2020)

7/10

Cleo?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 25, 2020)

7/10

Admiral?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

8/10!

Rosie?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 25, 2020)

10000000/10

Carmen?


----------



## Limon (Jan 25, 2020)

10/10

O'Hare?


----------



## Toska (Jan 25, 2020)

7/10

Dizzy?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 25, 2020)

5/10

Agnes?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

7/10!

Biff?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 25, 2020)

Like

Kiki?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 25, 2020)

9/10!

Stella?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2020)

7/10

Amelia?


----------



## Ghoste (Jan 26, 2020)

10/10 a cool gal.

Pietro?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 26, 2020)

7.5/10

Hans?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 26, 2020)

7/10!

Knox?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 26, 2020)

7.5/10! 

Velma?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

5/10


Violet?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2020)

4/10

Grizzly?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

7/10

Purrl?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 26, 2020)

8/10

Merry?


----------



## Toska (Jan 26, 2020)

7/10

Ankha?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2020)

9/10

Camofrog?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 26, 2020)

4/10

Angus?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

3/10

Aurora?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2020)

6/10

Monty?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 26, 2020)

2/10 Ew

Rhonda?


----------



## IKI (Jan 26, 2020)

7/10 cute ! ♪

Ruby ?


----------



## Aquari (Jan 26, 2020)

5/10

butch?


----------



## Limon (Jan 26, 2020)

8/10

Keaton?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 27, 2020)

7/10

Chow?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2020)

3/10

Katt?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 27, 2020)

6.5/10

Poncho?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 27, 2020)

6.5/10

Hugh?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 27, 2020)

8/10

Cobb?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 27, 2020)

4/10

Peewee?


----------



## Toska (Jan 27, 2020)

3/10

Katt?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 27, 2020)

6/10 She's ok


Canberra?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 27, 2020)

6/10

Maddie?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2020)

6.5/10

Beau?


----------



## Toska (Jan 28, 2020)

6/10

Annalise?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 28, 2020)

7/10

Claude?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 28, 2020)

4/10

Chrissy?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Jan 29, 2020)

8/10

Miranda?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Jan 29, 2020)

7/10- she's pretty interesting looking!

Vic?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 29, 2020)

7/10


----------



## carackobama (Jan 30, 2020)

You didn’t give a villager so -

Goldie?


----------



## AstralLad (Jan 30, 2020)

Hugh is alright! 7.5/10, I've never had him, but a a streamer had him and from what I saw, he seems pretty sweet!!

Vladmir!


----------



## Limon (Jan 30, 2020)

4/10

Stella?


----------



## spoonfork (Jan 30, 2020)

7/10

Meow?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

5/10

Portia?


----------



## Toska (Jan 30, 2020)

7/10

Tabby?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 30, 2020)

6/10

Sylvana?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

9/10!

Wendy?


----------



## Limon (Jan 30, 2020)

8/10

Henry?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 30, 2020)

6/10

Bangle?


----------



## carackobama (Jan 31, 2020)

6/10

Alfonso?


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jan 31, 2020)

2 / 10 

Francine ?


----------



## Emolga59 (Jan 31, 2020)

10/10!

Gayle?


----------



## Limon (Jan 31, 2020)

10/10

Midge?


----------



## spoonfork (Jan 31, 2020)

8/10

Ketchup?


----------



## A_Pug (Jan 31, 2020)

7/10

Drift


----------



## Hanif1807 (Jan 31, 2020)

5/10

Vesta?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2020)

6/10

Freya?


----------



## Toska (Feb 1, 2020)

9/10

Olaf?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

2/10

Ellie?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 1, 2020)

8/10

Opal?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 1, 2020)

8/10

Spork?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 1, 2020)

2/10

Hugh?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

6/10

Flip?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 1, 2020)

7.5/10

Wart Jr ?


----------



## Limon (Feb 1, 2020)

6/10

Ribbot?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 1, 2020)

10/10

Filbert?


----------



## Verecund (Feb 1, 2020)

10/10!

Mint?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 1, 2020)

10/10! (I even have her collectible)

Tammy?


----------



## tokkio (Feb 1, 2020)

7/10 not really a fan of her design but it does suit her personality tbh 

genji!


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 2, 2020)

6/10

Friga?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

6/10

Bunnie?


----------



## Hanif1807 (Feb 2, 2020)

9.5/10

Coco?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 2, 2020)

4/10

Croque?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

4/10
Celia?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

10/10!

Gwen?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

9/10
Tammy?


----------



## Darkesque_ (Feb 2, 2020)

9/10!

Celia?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

10/10!
Jay?


----------



## mogyay (Feb 2, 2020)

7/10

vesta?


----------



## Midoriya (Feb 2, 2020)

10/10

Stella?


----------



## Shinjukuwu (Feb 2, 2020)

8/10

Skye?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 2, 2020)

9/10!


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 9, 2020)

Erik


----------



## Toska (Feb 9, 2020)

10/10!

Merry?


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Feb 9, 2020)

10/10

Cool name coupled with really cool design!

Cookie?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 9, 2020)

10/10! 

Chevre?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 9, 2020)

9/10!

Pietro?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 9, 2020)

9/10! 

Deena?


----------



## Celinalia (Feb 9, 2020)

10/10 just for nostalgia. she was my first favorite villager and i still love her :3

Bones?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 10, 2020)

7/10


Maddie?


----------



## Toska (Feb 10, 2020)

7/10

Olivia?


----------



## xara (Feb 10, 2020)

6/10 

marshal?


----------



## Limon (Feb 10, 2020)

7/10

Eugene?


----------



## Toska (Feb 12, 2020)

3/10

Wolfgang?


----------



## xara (Feb 12, 2020)

6/10 

rosie?


----------



## Antonio (Feb 12, 2020)

10/10

Stitches


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 14, 2020)

10/10!

Portia?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

7/10

zucker?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 14, 2020)

6/10

Axel


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 14, 2020)

6/10 

Tia?


----------



## xara (Feb 14, 2020)

6/10

vivian?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2020)

7/10

Deena?


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

0/10 

kiki?


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 15, 2020)

7/10 

Pietro?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 15, 2020)

7.5/10

Frita?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 15, 2020)

9/10

Lionel?


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

5/10 

pashmina?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 15, 2020)

10/10! 

Twiggy?


----------



## Tigoma_ (Feb 15, 2020)

7/10

Aurora?


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

5/10

gayle?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 16, 2020)

10/10, my underrated fave <3

Boots?


----------



## allainah (Feb 16, 2020)

7/10 hes kinda cool
Pudge?


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

1/10 not the biggest fan of him lol

lobo?


----------



## popstar (Feb 16, 2020)

8/10, he's cute!! all of the wolf villagers are, although i like a couple other wolves more than lobo 

cookie?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 16, 2020)

10/10!! She is adorable! 

Jitters?


----------



## xara (Feb 16, 2020)

0/10 he kinda creeps me out a bit lol

goldie?


----------



## Tigoma_ (Feb 16, 2020)

9/10, she's pretty cute!

Kyle?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 17, 2020)

8/10

Diana?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 17, 2020)

10/10 <3

Julian?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

6/10

dobie?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 17, 2020)

7/10

Pekoe?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 17, 2020)

8/10! 

Sally?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

0/10 

ellie?


----------



## Flyffel (Feb 17, 2020)

7/10

Dotty?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 17, 2020)

7/10

Coco?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

5/10

lily?


----------



## thedragmeme (Feb 17, 2020)

8/10

Kabuki?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 17, 2020)

9/10 

Rooney?


----------



## xara (Feb 17, 2020)

2/10

hans?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 18, 2020)

4/10

Maelle?


----------



## Breath Mint (Feb 21, 2020)

2/10

Deli


----------



## carackobama (Feb 21, 2020)

4/10

Nana?


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

4/10

rodney?


----------



## allainah (Feb 21, 2020)

6/10

Snake?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 21, 2020)

7/10! 

Billy?


----------



## xara (Feb 21, 2020)

uhh,,, 5/10

ribbot?


----------



## sierra (Feb 21, 2020)

6/10 

Lucha?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 22, 2020)

2/10

Chai?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 22, 2020)

8/10 

Hornsby?


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

6/10

clyde?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 22, 2020)

2/10 

Freya?


----------



## sierra (Feb 22, 2020)

7/10

agnes?


----------



## xara (Feb 22, 2020)

6/10

pecan?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 23, 2020)

8/10!

Bluebear?


----------



## iExist (Feb 23, 2020)

7/10, looks nice but wouldn't put in my town and I have no attachment to.
Monique


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

3/10

weber?


----------



## allainah (Feb 23, 2020)

8/10 he's pretty cute

marcel?


----------



## xara (Feb 23, 2020)

5/10

limberg?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 23, 2020)

2/10

Annalise?


----------



## sierra (Feb 23, 2020)

8/10 
*I rlly like anteaters* edit: I?m have one synapses I?m sorry revise my rank to 5/10 tbh I?m sure a horse has eaten an ant b4


Nana?


----------



## DarkSlayer1331 (Feb 23, 2020)

4/10 - not a fan of goats. But I had her in my town on City Folk I believe. She was nice, so that bumped her score up for me.

Fang?


----------



## sierra (Feb 23, 2020)

DarkSlayer1331 said:


> 4/10 - not a fan of goats. But I had her in my town on City Folk I believe. She was nice, so that bumped her score up for me.
> 
> Fang?



I’ve triggered the apocalypse lol I got annalise wrong and then you got nana wrong, she’s the monkey  

Fang is great 10/10 

Kiki?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)

7/10

Kevin?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

6/10 he’s cute!! 

margie?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)

7/10

Mathilda?


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

8/10 I like that she has a wristband on her tail 

Octavian?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

4/10

coco?


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

10/10 

Julia?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)

6/10

Axel?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

4/10

graham?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 24, 2020)

ngl hes kinda cute lmao 8/10

maple


----------



## Megan. (Feb 24, 2020)

7/10

Klaus?


----------



## xara (Feb 24, 2020)

2/10 

tipper?


----------



## sierra (Feb 24, 2020)

8/10 she’s a good cow 


Tabby?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

3/10

Keaton?


----------



## sierra (Feb 25, 2020)

9/10 

Tammi not Tammy


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

3/10

Victoria?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

5/10

peaches?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

5/10

Phil?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

8/10!

Keaton?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

6/10

bertha?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

1/10

Amelia?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

7/10

Chevre?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

5/10 

kitt?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 25, 2020)

7/10

Bubbles?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 25, 2020)

1/10

Broffina?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

2/10

sly?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 25, 2020)

7/10 

Quillson?


----------



## allainah (Feb 25, 2020)

0/10, would smack with net

Punchy?


----------



## xara (Feb 25, 2020)

8/10

drake?


----------



## allainah (Feb 25, 2020)

6/10

Groucho?


----------



## SaminalCrossing (Feb 26, 2020)

4/10, always looks really guilty... what are your secrets old bear.
Beardo?


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

7/10

Ankha


----------



## carackobama (Feb 26, 2020)

10/10 we stan an Egyptian queen 

Renee?


----------



## xara (Feb 26, 2020)

4/10 she’s cute lol

frobert?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 26, 2020)

6/10, pretty cool

Baabara?


----------



## Toska (Feb 26, 2020)

4/10, not that big of a fan.

Erik?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2020)

9/10

Eloise?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

7.5/10!

Big Top?


----------



## Megan. (Feb 27, 2020)

2/10

Bettina?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 27, 2020)

2/10

Penelope?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 27, 2020)

7/10! 

Kidd?


----------



## sierra (Feb 27, 2020)

8.6/10

lolly?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

10/10 she’s baby c:

joey?


----------



## Wildtown (Feb 28, 2020)

ngl 9/10 his lil duck face is beautiful

julian?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 28, 2020)

9/10! 

Octavian?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Feb 28, 2020)

10/10! He's awesome- one of my absolute favorites.

Molly?


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

10/10, she’s adorable! 

vladimir?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 28, 2020)

6/10

Beardo?


----------



## Emolga59 (Feb 29, 2020)

3/10

Bea?


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

5/10 she’s cute! 

jambette?


----------



## carackobama (Feb 29, 2020)

5/10

Diva?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 29, 2020)

6/10 

Simon?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

5/10

Kidd?


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

5/10 

henry?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

6/10

Charlise?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Feb 29, 2020)

7/10 

Axel?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Feb 29, 2020)

7/10

Puddles?


----------



## xara (Feb 29, 2020)

7/10 shes cute!! 

drift?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 1, 2020)

7/10

Egbert?


----------



## Toska (Mar 1, 2020)

4/10

Broccolo?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 1, 2020)

2/10

Dora?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

3/10

deirdre?


----------



## allainah (Mar 1, 2020)

7.5/10

Teddy?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 1, 2020)

7/10 

Gruff?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

1/10

chevre?


----------



## Antonio (Mar 1, 2020)

6/10

stitches


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 1, 2020)

6/10- overrated!

Eunice?


----------



## xara (Mar 1, 2020)

6/10 shes cute and underrated imo! 

miranda?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 2, 2020)

7.5/10 I love her tbh

Willow?


----------



## Megan. (Mar 2, 2020)

6/10

Octavian?


----------



## xara (Mar 2, 2020)

4/10

curly?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 2, 2020)

5/10

Sprocket?


----------



## allainah (Mar 2, 2020)

10/10 super underrated 

ribbot?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 3, 2020)

6.5/10

Katt?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 3, 2020)

8/10

Bluebear?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 3, 2020)

7/10

Rather plain, but still fine.

Gaston?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 4, 2020)

4/10

Gwen?


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 4, 2020)

4/10 I've never really cared much for her.

Mac?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2020)

3/10

O'Hare?


----------



## aquaricality (Mar 5, 2020)

7/10. not my favorite, but he's pretty cute! i wouldn't turn him down if he were to come to my village. probably wouldn't hunt for him specifically, though.

jeremiah?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 5, 2020)

8/10 

Wendy?


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

had to google her cus i can never remember what the sheep villagers look like but uh,, 4/10 maybe

sheldon?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 5, 2020)

3/10 bleh..

Lolly?


----------



## Dorkwad (Mar 5, 2020)

10/10 Lolly's one of my babies!

Molly?


----------



## Mayor Monday (Mar 5, 2020)

YES PLEASE 

10/10

Benedict?


----------



## xara (Mar 5, 2020)

5/10 he’s lowkey kinda cute 

ruby?


----------



## Twiggy_Star (Mar 6, 2020)

8/10


Winnie?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)

5/10 decent

Pietro? (Lol)


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 6, 2020)

8/10

Winnie?


----------



## xara (Mar 6, 2020)

uhh,, 3/10 

phil?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 6, 2020)

4/10

Rudy?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 6, 2020)

9/10!

Marshal?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

9/10! 

Purrl?


----------



## lazyislander (Mar 7, 2020)

7/10

Tutu?


----------



## sierra (Mar 7, 2020)

She's ok!! 7/10 

Muffy?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

7/10 shes a cutie!! 

uhm,, pate?


----------



## sierra (Mar 7, 2020)

5 she look like drake 

Clay?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 7, 2020)

0/10 awful

Biskit?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

6/10

Natasha?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

4/10 

boone?


----------



## Harbour (Mar 7, 2020)

bleh i'd say 4/10.

poncho?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 7, 2020)

5/10 

Wendy?


----------



## xara (Mar 7, 2020)

why can i never remember what any of the sheep look like lmao
6/10

tangy?


----------



## Sheanor (Mar 8, 2020)

10/10 cutie! She’s my second favourite colour so she’s a winner in my eyes. 

Jacques?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 8, 2020)

-10/10

Hornsby?


----------



## xara (Mar 8, 2020)

6/10 hes a cute fella!! 

tex?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 8, 2020)

7/10

Diana?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 8, 2020)

10/10!

Wolfgang?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 8, 2020)

8/10

Sly?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

9/10!! he’s a cutie lol,, maybe i’ll have him as my jock in nh instead of bam lol

harry?


----------



## sierra (Mar 9, 2020)

7/10 he was a starter in new leaf and all my friends would come to my town and call him my boyfriend and laugh but I though he was really sweet 


Keaton


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 9, 2020)

8/10, super chill dude

Hamphrey?


----------



## ctar17 (Mar 9, 2020)

5/10  not the biggest fan, but not the worst

Rolf?


----------



## sierra (Mar 9, 2020)

8/10 i love big cats and his bags under his eyes lol

Blaire?


----------



## xara (Mar 9, 2020)

6/10 i don’t really care for her but she’s cute lol

frobert?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 9, 2020)

3/10 meh

Rosie?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 10, 2020)

8/10

Tabby?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

0/10

velma?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 10, 2020)

0/10

Reneigh?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

8/10 cause new villager

Biskit?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 10, 2020)

8/10

The new blue goat guy?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

8/10!! he’s a cutie

lobo?


----------



## carackobama (Mar 10, 2020)

7/10!

The new glasses cat?


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 10, 2020)

6/10

New wolf villager?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

9/10 I really hope we see better pics of her!

New bear villager? (The taller one)


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 10, 2020)

8/10! She's pretty cute

New goat villager?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

10/10 He's so freaking cute he's a dreamie already

New elephant?


----------



## xara (Mar 10, 2020)

hhng 5/10,, he’s kinda fresh lol

new bear cub?


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 10, 2020)

0/10 nope nope nope

New cat?


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

8/10 he's pretty cool

filbert?


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

5/10 i don’t really care for him lol

avery?


----------



## allainah (Mar 11, 2020)

7.5/10 i dont liek him but hes pretty cool for an eagle villager

Dobie?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 11, 2020)

4/10, very meh 

Boomer?


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

6/10 he’s cute!! 

punchy?


----------



## xara (Mar 11, 2020)

6/10 he?s cute!! 

punchy?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 11, 2020)

8/10! 

Filbert?


----------



## sierra (Mar 12, 2020)

6.9


The infamous bob


----------



## xara (Mar 12, 2020)

6/10,, i don?t really care for him but he?s cute lol

tia?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 12, 2020)

9/10! 

Soleil?


----------



## Buttonsy (Mar 25, 2020)

9/10!

Eunice?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 25, 2020)

8/10!

Alfonso?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

6/10 

prince?


----------



## Shampsto (Mar 26, 2020)

5/10. Very meh to me ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

The polarising Pietro?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

8/10! He looks like he wants to spread happiness around

Tank?


----------



## xara (Mar 26, 2020)

6/10 i don’t really care abt him but he’s not bad lol 

sly?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 26, 2020)

7/10, he has a cool appearance but he's not my favorite 

Becky?


----------



## maple22 (Mar 31, 2020)

7/10
Queenie?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Mar 31, 2020)

5/10

Sydney?


----------



## xara (Mar 31, 2020)

5/10 she’s cute but not my fave lol

o’hare?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 7, 2020)

8/10! 

Judy?


----------



## sigh (Apr 7, 2020)

8/10 she's adorable, looks like an anime character lol

aurora?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 7, 2020)

Plain, but cute: 8/10

Coco?


----------



## Faery Whimsy (Apr 8, 2020)

7/10, I normally don’t like the rabbits much but I like her unique design!

Wendy?


----------



## xara (Apr 8, 2020)

4/10 - don’t really care for her but she’s cute! 

octavian?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

7/10 

Wade?


----------



## k e r f u f f l e (Apr 9, 2020)

8/10

Barold?


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 9, 2020)

3/10
Papi?


----------



## xara (Apr 9, 2020)

6/10 - definitely one of my favourite horses

purrl?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 9, 2020)

10/10!

Kit? (Discontinued squirrel)


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 9, 2020)

10/10

Audie?


----------



## LoboUnderrated (Apr 9, 2020)

10/10!

Hans?


----------



## Raayzx (Apr 9, 2020)

3/10

Octavian?


----------



## lieryl (Apr 9, 2020)

2/10 he was on way too many mystery islands when all i wanted was chief lol

dom?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 9, 2020)

7/10!

Yuka?


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

7/10

Melba?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 10, 2020)

10/10!

Wolfgang?


----------



## Enxssi (Apr 10, 2020)

10/10!

Cashmere?


----------



## xara (Apr 10, 2020)

0/10 disgustang 

pashmina?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 20, 2020)

10/10  She's so cute and I adore her rainbow sweater in New Horizons! Her sisterly personality is perfect for her too

Del?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 23, 2020)

8/10
Marina?


----------



## xara (Apr 23, 2020)

8/10, she’s so cute ;u;

dobie?


----------



## Mink777 (Apr 24, 2020)

7/10

Puck?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Apr 24, 2020)

9/10 I like him

Marshal?


----------



## xara (Apr 24, 2020)

7/10 he’s not my favourite but i’ve got him on my island and he’s a cutie owo

lolly?


----------



## galactickat4240 (Apr 25, 2020)

8/10 - Not a dreamie but still super cute! 

Blanche?


----------



## earthliingz (Apr 25, 2020)

7/10 I think her design is so pretty! Haven't had her as a villager, but she's nice!

Antonio?


----------



## xara (Apr 25, 2020)

7/10 - simple but he’s a cutie! 

nana?


----------



## ecstasy (Apr 25, 2020)

7/10, she's cute for a monkey

Jacob? (I like him cause he has my dad's name)


----------



## Rosewater (Apr 25, 2020)

7/10 he looks like charlie brown

Pashmina?


----------



## Merumeruki (Apr 25, 2020)

7/10 never met

Boots?


----------



## Jas (Apr 25, 2020)

ooo 8/10 i'm a fan but his eye shape perturbs me

walt?


----------



## nordskjev (Apr 25, 2020)

7/10

Cole?


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 25, 2020)

10\10 can't help but love his expression! 

Eunice?


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 26, 2020)

10/10 I wouldn't mind having her she's super cute!

Papi?


----------



## xara (Apr 26, 2020)

7/10 he’s so cute and hugely underrated!! 

freckles?


----------



## maple22 (Apr 30, 2020)

3/10
Olivia?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Apr 30, 2020)

8/10
Eloise?


----------



## xara (Apr 30, 2020)

6/10 - i used to not like her very much but she’s not bad! 

walt?


----------



## nordskjev (Apr 30, 2020)

7/10

Bella?


----------



## Breath Mint (Apr 30, 2020)

6/10

Sly


----------



## petaI (Apr 30, 2020)

4/10

francine


----------



## Jas (Apr 30, 2020)

7/10

tiffany?


----------



## Darcy94x (Apr 30, 2020)

5/10 

marcie?


----------



## xara (May 1, 2020)

6/10 she’s a cutie!

judy?


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (May 1, 2020)

10/10, really cute.

Bob?


----------



## ecstasy (May 1, 2020)

10/10, the myth, the man, the legend

Cyd?


----------



## marea (May 1, 2020)

0/10 XD

Peaches?


----------



## petaI (May 2, 2020)

3/10

beau?


----------



## seularin (May 2, 2020)

10/10, a cutie

pietro?


----------



## xara (May 2, 2020)

0/10 not a fun lad 

bertha?


----------



## maple22 (May 4, 2020)

5/10, sort of cute for a hippo
Rosie?


----------



## seularin (May 4, 2020)

11/10, a personal dreamie 

katt?


----------



## xara (May 5, 2020)

10/10, she’s adorable! 

margie?


----------



## ecstasy (May 5, 2020)

8/10 love her in the movie

O'Hare? yes him again and you can't stop me


----------



## seularin (May 5, 2020)

9/10 would def have him on my island; his lil hat is cute

maple? im a simp for her


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 5, 2020)

8/10 definitely cute, would invite to my island but not my first choice personally

Walker?


----------



## xara (May 7, 2020)

6/10 he’s not my favourite but he’s cute ;w; 

mott?


----------



## jreamgardner (May 7, 2020)

idk him but 6/10 <3

stitches?


----------



## seularin (May 7, 2020)

10/10 !! dreamie

coco?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 7, 2020)

7/10 solid lil creepoid.

Papi?


----------



## moonolotl (May 7, 2020)

6/10
I dont love the horse model but hes super cute

Pashmina?


----------



## seularin (May 7, 2020)

8/10, she's my sister's villager and she's only been so sweet

fuchsia?


----------



## Proxy6228420 (May 7, 2020)

6/10 cause I think she looks weird. Never had her in any animal crossing games

Jacques, my birthday mate~


----------



## Blueskyy (May 7, 2020)

rawrrawrmonster said:


> 6/10 cause I think she looks weird. Never had her in any animal crossing games
> 
> Jacques, my birthday mate~


100/10 best DJ bird!

Mitzi


----------



## petaI (May 7, 2020)

not my fave kitty but she cute, 5.5/10

roald


----------



## maple22 (May 8, 2020)

6/10 he’s cute but I don’t understand why he’s a meme
Lolly?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 8, 2020)

8/10 a nice cat.

Cheri (bear cub)


----------



## cony (May 8, 2020)

Quite cute 6.5/10
Dom


----------



## Mr_Persona (May 8, 2020)

too weird 2/10

W.Link


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

meh uh,, 5/10 

pashmina


----------



## petaI (May 10, 2020)

6/10

chevre


----------



## IdiotRoyalty (May 10, 2020)

7/10! She's super cute and I adore her style a lot!!

Beau?


----------



## xara (May 10, 2020)

10/10 my baby

dom?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 10, 2020)

8/10, he reminds me of the  emoji and I love him!

Apollo?


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

9/10 got him on a mystery island and he actually lives up to the hype for me.

Portia?


----------



## pamelarose (May 10, 2020)

8/10 super cute girly! Never had her but i adore snooty villagers (they’re such sassy baddies) and her design is adorable.

Tiffany?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 10, 2020)

6/10, not my favorite but she's alright! 

Sheldon?


----------



## Ace Marvel (May 10, 2020)

7/10 normally
10/10 if I do an all squirrel island

Monique


----------



## Blueskyy (May 10, 2020)

5/10 had her in Gamecube and she wasn’t the best to live around lol.

Norma?


----------



## xara (May 11, 2020)

7/10 she’s a cutie!

jambette?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 13, 2020)

2/10, her only saving grace is her sweet personality and maybe her new outfit in New Horizons

Harry?


----------



## maple22 (May 15, 2020)

7/10
Whitney?


----------



## jokk (May 15, 2020)

9/10! i love whitney

pango


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

3/10 her colors give me anxiety

Broccolo?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

0/10 

henry?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

2/10
i cannot believe you just gave my adorable baby broccolo a 0/10 he is my mans T^T

Ankha?


----------



## ecstasy (May 18, 2020)

10/10

O'Hare?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

10/10 hes so cute

Chief?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

6/10 a good lad

lucky?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

10/10 i love himm

Barold? o.o


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 18, 2020)

3/10 no,,,

Dotty?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

5/10

soleil?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

3/10 i love the hamster model but not a huge fan of her color palette 

coco?


----------



## ForeverALoan (May 18, 2020)

7/10

Shari?


----------



## meggtheegg (May 18, 2020)

6/10 not a huge fan of monkeys but she's a cute one 

Spork?


----------



## SinnerTheCat (May 18, 2020)

6/10 I think his design is cool, but the eyes look kind of scary 

Apple?


----------



## xara (May 18, 2020)

4/10 i used to love her when new leaf came out but now she’s kinda meh to me lol

audie?


----------



## Lurrdoc (May 18, 2020)

9/10

elvis


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 18, 2020)

7/10

Cleo?


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

4/10 

annalise?


----------



## BluebearL (May 19, 2020)

8/10 

Mallary?


----------



## ecstasy (May 19, 2020)

6/10

Ricky?


----------



## xara (May 19, 2020)

2/10

annalise?


----------



## galactickat4240 (May 19, 2020)

7/10

Greta?


----------



## Dando (May 20, 2020)

7.5/10

Spike?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (May 20, 2020)

8/10 great Rhino design! 

Marcel?


----------



## LunaRover (May 20, 2020)

6/10 Not my personal taste but very iconic.

Bree?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 31, 2020)

8/10

Paolo?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

6/10

Lucky?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 31, 2020)

8/10, pretty cool!

Dom?


----------



## itsjustlew (Jul 31, 2020)

7/10, really cute but not my cup of tea!

Judy?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 31, 2020)

7/10, cute but kind of annoying lol

Rodney?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Jul 31, 2020)

10/10 best villager to exist

Coco?


----------



## SpaceTokki77 (Jul 31, 2020)

10/10
I love her so muuuchh

Raymond?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 31, 2020)

8/10

Portia?


----------



## Lothitine (Jul 31, 2020)

-10/10
I hate her she made fun of Chevre

Chevre?


----------



## xara (Aug 1, 2020)

6/10 - not my favourite goat but she’s still adorable! 

barold?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

-99/10 won't leave my nl town 

Hopkins?


----------



## Lothitine (Aug 3, 2020)

10/10
Cut e
Chev re ?


----------



## Ananas Dragon (Aug 3, 2020)

3.5/10

Not a fan of goats in general

Punchy?


----------



## xara (Aug 3, 2020)

7/10 not my favourite cat but he’s still cute! bonus points for being my close friend’s favourite villager aha 

t-bone?


----------



## Verecund (Aug 6, 2020)

4/10, not a fan of the bulls but he's not terrible.

Pancetti?


----------



## eggie_ (Aug 6, 2020)

6/10, not my favorite BUT still very cute! <3

cyd?


----------



## Toska (Aug 7, 2020)

5/10, his look doesn't really appeal to me but I find him alright.

Diana?


----------



## xara (Aug 7, 2020)

10/10 she’s perfect 

pekoe?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 9, 2020)

8.5/10 love her to bits but not quite a 10.

Chester?


----------



## xara (Aug 9, 2020)

3/10 he’s ugly but also,, i Love him 

bill?


----------



## Toska (Aug 9, 2020)

4/10. Not really my thing but he seems sweet enough.

Kyle?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Aug 9, 2020)

8/10 I had him at my camp and I really liked him! Not enough to replace anyone, though.

Hampherey?


----------



## xara (Aug 10, 2020)

6/10 an adorable pudgy lil man 

quillson?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 10, 2020)

6/10 I can see why someone would find him cute, he is kinda cute but just not one of my favs.

Del?


----------



## President Lerina Cute (Sep 12, 2020)

4/10 I don't like robotic villagers 

Audie?


----------



## xara (Sep 14, 2020)

10/10 i love her c’:

yuka?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

6/10 one of the better koalas but I’m not a huge fan of koalas in the first place :/

Barold?


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 14, 2020)

-100/10 
Chevre?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 14, 2020)

3/10 - I’m not a fan of most goat villagers; I do think if I met her and interacted with her more than once that she might grow on me.

Kiki?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

6/10 most cats kinda bore me.

Bianca?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 14, 2020)

5/10 - not a fan of any of the tigers/lions/big cat designs - mostly because of their oversized heads (in my opinion). I initially didn’t like Bianca either but I admit, each time I’ve seen screenshots of her, my opinion continues to grow more positive of her design.

Poppy?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

10/10 best squirrel!

Butch?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 14, 2020)

10/10 I’m very biased.

Tangy?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 14, 2020)

10/10 for toad   

merry?


----------



## buny (Sep 14, 2020)

9/10 she's really cute!! tho her mouth is a little bit too wide and i used to find her creepy ;w;

June?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

9/10! She’s cute but there’s other cubs I’d rank above her o:

Beau?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 14, 2020)

5/10 - he’s alright. I can see the appeal of him and am sure he’d grow on me; I just like some other deer villagers better.

Hornsby?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 14, 2020)

8/10 don’t like most rhinos but he reminds me of the Moomins for some reason.

Erik?


----------



## buny (Sep 14, 2020)

8/10 pretty cute!

Molly?


----------



## mogyay (Sep 14, 2020)

10/10 sweetest small duckling

	Post automatically merged: Sep 14, 2020

oh crap - bubbles??


----------



## Aurita (Sep 14, 2020)

6/10 :c not the biggest fan of hippos but she’s kinda cute !

Marcie?


----------



## Verecund (Sep 16, 2020)

6/10, her eyes kind of creep me out but apart from that she's alright.

Klaus?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 16, 2020)

8/10 he should’ve been named different so peeps would know he’s an emperor (I swear if a wolf, deer or cat had his theme they’d be top 10 material)

Sparro?


----------



## Verecund (Sep 16, 2020)

6/10, he's alright, just doesn't stand out that much to me.

Becky?


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 16, 2020)

6/10 not my thing but cute!!
Daisy?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 16, 2020)

10/10 she’s a good pup 

Lucha?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 16, 2020)

3/10 - I’m neutral towards him as I am with a lot of the birds. There are a few birds whose design I like a better though. 

Pekoe?


----------



## Toska (Sep 16, 2020)

7/10! Had her in CF and she was pretty cute 

Monique?


----------



## xara (Sep 17, 2020)

2/10,, not my favourite snooty or cat villager but she’s decent aha c’: 

maple?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 17, 2020)

7/10 - she is very cute. 

Sherb?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Sep 17, 2020)

8/10 pretty cute!

Hippeux?


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 17, 2020)

2/10 >.< not a fave 4 me

rod ?


----------



## Clock (Sep 17, 2020)

7/10 
Marshal?


----------



## Toska (Sep 17, 2020)

6/10? He's not my cup of tea but he looks pretty cute.

Eloise?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Sep 17, 2020)

4/10 her design is ruined by those bangs.

Rodney?


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 17, 2020)

1/10 no

Soleil?


----------



## xara (Sep 18, 2020)

3/10 she’s not _awful_ but i don’t really care for her all that much c’:

flurry?


----------



## Clock (Sep 18, 2020)

7/10 
Rosie?


----------



## Toska (Sep 18, 2020)

6.8/10, she's not my favorite by any means but her design is cute 

Filbert?


----------



## ryuk (Sep 18, 2020)

6/10 
he’s kinda baby but ehhh

raddle


----------



## MapleSilver (Sep 18, 2020)

4/10 I don't hate him but I don't really like him. 

Dizzy?


----------



## mimiamei (Sep 18, 2020)

8/10 him baby

kiki?


----------



## tessa grace (Sep 18, 2020)

kiki 5/10 she is og but her eyes are staring into my soul and it scares me lol i really like the color scheme

cheri?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 18, 2020)

7/10 she’s pretty cute ^.^

Tom?


----------



## xara (Sep 19, 2020)

7/10 ;u; 

paolo?


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 19, 2020)

4/10 eh,, i dont like him
Julian?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 20, 2020)

5/10 - he’s okay. I’d like him more if his eyes looked different, but he might still grow on me so we’ll see 

Hopkins?


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 20, 2020)

8/10 
He’s really cute just wish he was different colors 
Merry!


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 20, 2020)

4/10 her smile is cute but her eyes freak me outttt

Whitney?


----------



## xara (Sep 20, 2020)

10/10 - she’s so, so gorgeous and is one of the best snooties imo c’:

pekoe?


----------



## Katgamer (Sep 20, 2020)

10/10 a absolute cutie!

kiki


----------



## Clock (Sep 20, 2020)

7/10
Lolly?


----------



## Toska (Sep 20, 2020)

7/10 she's adorable but not really my type 

Fang?


----------



## Clock (Sep 21, 2020)

6/10 he's ok
Yuka?


----------



## xara (Sep 21, 2020)

2/10,, not my favourite but she’s decent aha c’:

joey?


----------



## Aurita (Sep 21, 2020)

7/10 not my fave but he’s kinda cute!

reneigh?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 28, 2020)

5/10, she has an interesting design, but is not my style.

Lyman?


----------



## Dunquixote (Sep 28, 2020)

2/10 - he looks pretty interesting; not a fan of the koala overall design though :/

Frobert?


----------



## Clock (Sep 29, 2020)

5/10
Marina?


----------



## Lothitine (Sep 29, 2020)

7/10 eh 
Vesta?


----------



## ReeBear (Sep 29, 2020)

10/10 top cutie
Tiffany?


----------



## Verecund (Sep 29, 2020)

8/10, had her in WW once and she was great!

Ruby?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 29, 2020)

4/10, looks kind of creepy to me.

Fang?


----------



## Clock (Sep 30, 2020)

7/10 he's ok
Ursala?


----------



## tumut (Sep 30, 2020)

3/10 she looks like she has a wattpad account

Cube


----------



## xara (Sep 30, 2020)

uhh 4/5; i like other penguins more but he’s still cute! 

gonzo?


----------



## Clock (Oct 1, 2020)

2/10
Vesta?


----------



## buny (Oct 1, 2020)

8/10 she's of the cutie ones ^^

Quillson?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 1, 2020)

2/10. I don't like him at all lol.

Erik?


----------



## xara (Oct 2, 2020)

6/10!! he’s not my favourite deer but he’s still adorable + i really like his interior! 

big top?


----------



## Clock (Oct 2, 2020)

8/10
Peanut?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 2, 2020)

6/10, pretty cute
Avery?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 2, 2020)

7/10 pretty decent for a cranky but there are better crankies 

Graham?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 2, 2020)

0/10 I'm ｔｅｒｒｉｆｉｅｄ of him
Julian?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 2, 2020)

6.5/10, He's a really cool villager with a unique design! I like him quite a bit!

Soleil?


----------



## Clock (Oct 3, 2020)

5/10
Deirdre?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 4, 2020)

6/10 Generally like but her lips look kinda like bared teeth to me which I find kinda scary :')
Cherry?


----------



## tumut (Oct 4, 2020)

6/10 spidermsn dog is aight


Wade?


----------



## LunaRover (Oct 4, 2020)

8/10 - cute!

Aurora?


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 4, 2020)

7/10 she’s pretty cute 

Spike?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Oct 4, 2020)

5/10 eh, he's alright. 

Pekoe?


----------



## Toska (Oct 4, 2020)

7/10, used to be in my CF town and she was a sweetie 

Sheldon?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Oct 4, 2020)

6/10 he's ok, I kinda like him 

Apollo?


----------



## SmoochsPLH (Oct 5, 2020)

5/10 the eagles have never been favs of mine

i forgot to add a villager nan


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 5, 2020)

4/10  - not a fan of a lot of the goats or their overall design but I think nan could grow on me. 

Puddles?


----------



## xara (Oct 5, 2020)

5/10 - she’s a cutie!!

muffy?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 5, 2020)

5/10 I can see why people like her, but she's personally not my taste. I will say she's one of the cuter Uchi villagers imo.

Blaire?


----------



## Lynnatchii (Oct 5, 2020)

8/10 she's cute!

Sprinkle?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 5, 2020)

8/10 I love this icecream penguin 

Marina?


----------



## Clock (Oct 5, 2020)

7/10
Tad?


----------



## xara (Oct 6, 2020)

2/10,, a lil boring and not my favourite aha

aurora?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 6, 2020)

5/10 no strong feelings either way
Tia?


----------



## Clock (Oct 6, 2020)

8/10
Merengue?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 6, 2020)

9/10
Love the design.  Super sweeeeeet.

Julia


----------



## Aurita (Oct 6, 2020)

8/10 ! she’s so pretty and I love the colors!

Willow?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 6, 2020)

100000000/10! She's my favorite villager in the game! 

Apollo?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 6, 2020)

6/10

I’ve had him so many time haha.  Nothing bad about him, I just prefer the cute villagers 

Maple?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 6, 2020)

6/10, she's a decent villager, just not my style.

Raymond?


----------



## Toska (Oct 6, 2020)

6/10 no strong opinion towards him, but he seems kinda cute to have around :')

Marcel?


----------



## Aurita (Oct 6, 2020)

3/10 the face kinda creeps me out ):

Moe?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 6, 2020)

2/10 his whole face just gives me the wrong vibes. He’d get a higher rating if he didn’t have the buck-teeth or such thin pupils...

Dom?


----------



## Clock (Oct 7, 2020)

6/10
Lolly?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 7, 2020)

9/10

Its so hard for me to give any of the cats a low score but Lolly Is just toooo cute haha.  

Gala?


----------



## deirdresgf (Oct 7, 2020)

gala is my birthday buddy!! 8/10

becky?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 7, 2020)

6.5/10, I like her design and color, just am not a huge fan of the chickens in general!

Filbert?


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 7, 2020)

8/10 - really cute ^.^

Rocco?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 11, 2020)

4/10, I do not really like him at all, but I'll bring him up a point becuase he was one of my starter villagers in New Leaf.

Shari?


----------



## Clock (Oct 12, 2020)

3/10, don't care for her that much
Elvis?


----------



## MrRubixCube (Oct 12, 2020)

Ive had him before! He was pretty cool.
7/10

Tad?


----------



## Clock (Oct 13, 2020)

7/10
Bunnie?


----------



## xara (Oct 13, 2020)

3/10,, she’s not my favourite but she’s alright aha 

maple?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 13, 2020)

5/10, not a bad villager, but she's just not my favorite.

Willow?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 13, 2020)

7/10, I think she's one of the better sheep.

Tipper?


----------



## xara (Oct 14, 2020)

8/10! she’s so cute c’:

samson?


----------



## Clock (Oct 14, 2020)

4/10
Yuka?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 14, 2020)

7/10, I really like her and I love the dark blue-purple color on her!

Hazel?


----------



## xara (Oct 15, 2020)

7/10! when i had her in new leaf, she constantly asked to move out lmao but she’s adorable!! 

gabi?


----------



## Clock (Oct 15, 2020)

5/10
Rosie?


----------



## Dracule (Oct 15, 2020)

8/10! She’s cute, but not one of my favorites.

Erik?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Oct 15, 2020)

18/10 best deer boi

Naomi?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 15, 2020)

3/10, not really a fan of her, but the color choices are interesting...

Ankha?


----------



## Clock (Oct 16, 2020)

8/10
Katt?


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 17, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 17, 2020)

9.5/10
Love Kiki. Her design is gorgeous, I only give her 9.5 because there are a few cats I prefer even over her. Like... 

Mitzi?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 17, 2020)

9.5/10 for similar reasons, too many normal villagers I love ;-; I adore siamese cats, lived with one for a while and she was so talkative and friendly and demanding ;w; Mitzi is vvvv cute!

while we're on cats, Olivia?


----------



## xara (Oct 17, 2020)

7/10! she looks so elegant and i love her a lot c’:

flo?


----------



## Clock (Oct 17, 2020)

5/10
Marshal?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 17, 2020)

10/10 tbh lol

marina?


----------



## Nosfurratu (Oct 17, 2020)

8/10 she’s quite lovely but she kind of blends in with the other preppy villagers and I’m not a huge fan of the octopus heads. She’s very sweet though and I can see why people like her a lot. 
Lucky?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 17, 2020)

9/10, just invited him for spooky season and he's a sweetie 

Cherry?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 17, 2020)

6/10, I like her design and all, but she just doesn't appeal to me too much.

Soleil?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 17, 2020)

2/10. She's not the worst, but I dislike her. 
Baabara?


----------



## xara (Oct 18, 2020)

uhh,, 3/10? she’s not my favourite but she’s alright aha 

raddle?


----------



## Clock (Oct 18, 2020)

7/10
Frobert?


----------



## mogyay (Oct 18, 2020)

5/10

bea?


----------



## xara (Oct 19, 2020)

3/10,, 

weber?


----------



## Clock (Oct 19, 2020)

4/10 
Patty?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 19, 2020)

4/10

Drift?


----------



## Clock (Oct 20, 2020)

7/10
Tad?


----------



## xara (Oct 21, 2020)

3/10,, i find his design to be a bit boring but other than that, he’s alright aha

tammy?


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 23, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## Dunquixote (Oct 24, 2020)

4/10 - he’s not bad. I liked his interior even though it doesn’t go with him (or his name origin at least).

Rudy?


----------



## xara (Oct 24, 2020)

10/10; he’s absolutely adorable and is one of my favourite jocks c’:

paula?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 24, 2020)

5/10 meh. Better than Charlise for sure 

Tipper?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 24, 2020)

4/10. I had her in new leaf, and I felt she was simply mediocre.


Mira?


----------



## Mezzanine (Oct 25, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## xara (Oct 25, 2020)

uhh,, 3/10, maybe? she’s not _awful_ but i’m not a huge fan of her, either ;u; 

tybalt?


----------



## Clock (Oct 25, 2020)

6/10
Molly?


----------



## ReeBear (Oct 25, 2020)

7/10
Dom?


----------



## xara (Oct 26, 2020)

0/10

jeremiah?


----------



## Clock (Oct 26, 2020)

6/10
Tabby?


----------



## King koopa (Oct 26, 2020)

0/10

Fang?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Oct 26, 2020)

Koopadude99 said:


> 0/10
> 
> Fang?



1/10

Agnes?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 26, 2020)

7/10

Chester?


----------



## milktae (Oct 26, 2020)

5/10

Sylvia?


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 26, 2020)

6/10 I like the kangaroos, but Sylvia moved into my New Leaf town right next to where I wanted to build a bridge. Still an alright villager though. 

Phoebe?


----------



## Lavamaize (Oct 26, 2020)

10/10, she's one of my favorite villager, but I still have yet to get her in New Horizons!

Lucky?


----------



## King koopa (Oct 26, 2020)

5/10
I not really sure about lucky. He's nice, but creepy.

Monty?


----------



## Sarabelle (Oct 26, 2020)

6/10 He's not a bad monkey and I even considered him for my island at one point, but I realize there are much better out there, especially for the cranky personality.

Cousteau?


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 26, 2020)

5/10

Boots?


----------



## Clock (Oct 27, 2020)

5/10
Sylvania?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Oct 28, 2020)

6/10 she’s kinda cool but not a dreamie or anything.

Lucha?


----------



## Clock (Oct 28, 2020)

4/10
Kurt?


----------



## xara (Oct 29, 2020)

2/10,,

penelope?


----------



## Verecund (Oct 29, 2020)

7/10

Gladys?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 29, 2020)

8/10

Huck?


----------



## FrogslimeOfficial (Oct 29, 2020)

7.5/10 bonus points for being a frog

Inkwell?


----------



## xara (Nov 1, 2020)

3/10,, he’s _okay_ but he’s definitely my least favourite octopus ;u; 

fauna?


----------



## King koopa (Nov 1, 2020)

4/10
Fauna stabbed me in the back last month. I really wanted her, BUT NO. SHE HAD TO KEEP REQUESTING FOR JUDY TO MOVE OUT. I still like her, it's just she better not do that ever again.
Margie?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 1, 2020)

7/10 I like most of the elephant villagers and Margie has a nice design. Also her role in the movie made me like her more. Never had her in a town though, so I can't rate her as high as the villagers I've actually had. 

Alfonso?


----------



## rhinoo (Nov 1, 2020)

6/10

Kitt?


----------



## xara (Nov 3, 2020)

3/10,, she’s not ugly at all but her design’s a bit boring imo + i’m not super fond of the kangaroo villagers 

claude?


----------



## Dunquixote (Nov 3, 2020)

10/10 - so cute! I love that smug expression ^.^; ah, i wish I had his card .

Dotty?


----------



## Clock (Nov 3, 2020)

7/10
Fauna?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 3, 2020)

5/10, she’s okay but I’m just not really a fan of the deer villagers 

Snooty?


----------



## xara (Nov 5, 2020)

uh,, 1/10 lmao

phoebe?


----------



## Clock (Nov 5, 2020)

8/10
Tad?


----------



## Sarabelle (Nov 11, 2020)

7/10. I like him. 

Opal?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 11, 2020)

5/10

Pekoe?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 11, 2020)

7/10 She's nice, had her for a very short time in City Folk.

Joey?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 11, 2020)

4/10 had him in new leaf for a short time but I think the name would fit a koala or kangaroo much better.. plus there are so many lazy villagers that are much better than him in my opinion


Cranston?


----------



## Plume (Nov 12, 2020)

8/10 A super cute ostrich, but his shirt could be cooler & there's already so many amazing lazies to choose from.

Clyde?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 12, 2020)

7/10 A lot of people hate him but I think he's cute. Had him for a short time in City Folk. 

Norma?


----------



## Clock (Nov 12, 2020)

6/10
Stu?


----------



## Midoriya (Nov 12, 2020)

6/10

Apollo?


----------



## Cutesy (Nov 13, 2020)

7/10
peewee?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 13, 2020)

6/10 definitely my fav gorilla 

Tom?


----------



## Clock (Nov 14, 2020)

10/10 my favorite villager

Rasher?


----------



## xara (Nov 14, 2020)

3/10,, appearance-wise, he’s not my favourite but he makes me feel a bit nostalgic as when i was younger, i watched a playthrough of city folk on youtube and the guy doing it had rasher in his town for a while and would give him a voice similar to arnold schwarzenegger’s when doing commentary; i’m not sure why i enjoyed it so much but i did and so,, rasher gets bonus points for good memories :^)

pinky?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 14, 2020)

10/10 She lived in old my New Leaf town for years and I plan on getting her in New Horizons. 

Drago?


----------



## MeganPenguin (Nov 14, 2020)

1/10 Never had them but based on looks, I don't particularly like them

Dom?


----------



## Clock (Nov 15, 2020)

3/10
Walker?


----------



## Verecund (Nov 15, 2020)

9/10!

Canberra?


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 15, 2020)

6/10 definitely one of the worst sisterlies BUT she gets a bunch of points for reminding me of this:



Fuchsia?


----------



## pwure (Nov 15, 2020)

2/10 
i’ve never interacted w her but looking at pics, her colors just don’t do it for me

poppy?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 15, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Lavamaize (Nov 15, 2020)

7/10, I really like his design and he’s my favorite alligator!

Dom?


----------



## Tiffkaboo (Nov 15, 2020)

He's very cute, but I'm not a fan of jocks, so probably an 8/10.

Kitty?


----------



## MapleSilver (Nov 16, 2020)

10/10 One of my favorite villagers of all time. 

Opal?


----------



## Jessi (Nov 16, 2020)

10/10 I love elephants, so underrated.

Colton?


----------



## Clock (Nov 16, 2020)

7/10
Elmer?


----------



## xara (Nov 16, 2020)

0/10,, i don’t know what it is about him but he just,, lowkey does not have good vibes lmao 

baabara?


----------



## cool sword (Nov 16, 2020)

10/10 I love her design she's super cute!!
Apollo?


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 16, 2020)

9/10 He looks cool

Dotty?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 16, 2020)

10/10
Had her in my City Folk town for years, I’ve considered her for NH but idk. She’s my favorite bunny, for sure.

Boomer?


----------



## Clock (Nov 17, 2020)

6/10
Pietro?


----------



## xara (Nov 18, 2020)

10/10!! 

sly?


----------



## Mezzanine (Nov 20, 2020)

deleted


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 20, 2020)

2/10... in my personal opinion, she looks like a sponge daddy 
Pate?


----------



## xara (Nov 20, 2020)

6/10!! she’s adorable ^_^

punchy?


----------



## Clock (Nov 20, 2020)

8/10
Hamphrey?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 11, 2020)

4/10

Chester?


----------



## xara (Dec 13, 2020)

2/10,, definitely not my favourite but he’s not bad! 

buck?


----------



## milktae (Dec 13, 2020)

4/10

gladys?


----------



## hamster (Dec 21, 2020)

6/10
barold


----------



## Toska (Dec 21, 2020)

4/10, I just don't get why anybody would think he's cute.

Filbert?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Dec 23, 2020)

10/10

Antonio?


----------



## xara (Dec 25, 2020)

4/10!

pashmina?


----------



## Verecund (Dec 25, 2020)

7/10!

Leopold?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 25, 2020)

6/10 ~ he has an okay design, he just isn’t my favorite and I can’t say I’m a big fan of the green hair 

Francine?


----------



## Toska (Dec 25, 2020)

7/10, no strong opinions, but she's pretty cute!

Broccolo?


----------



## xara (Dec 26, 2020)

4/10,, not one of my favourites but he’s cute! ^_^

sprinkle?


----------



## a_b (Dec 26, 2020)

8/10 she's so cute! not a fan of her eyes though

Caroline?


----------



## Plainbluetees (Dec 26, 2020)

7/10 - she’s cute just not really my style

Static?


----------



## Toska (Dec 26, 2020)

8/10, always been a huge fan of him!

June?


----------



## ``` (Dec 26, 2020)

9/10, she's very sweet and adorable!

Poppy?


----------



## Mink777 (Dec 27, 2020)

9/10

Piper?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

8/10 a very classy lady. I also think the name is cute as it's reminiscent of a sandpiper. She's a solid villager.

Tangy?


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

7/10, I never really liked her that much. However, she's in my Gamecube town and I'm starting to take a shine to her!

Axel?


----------



## huuussein (Dec 27, 2020)

5/10 axel looks like an elephant watering can :| he doesn't look bad, but nothing about him stands out either so he's avarage in my eyes 

gonzo?


----------



## Yumei (Dec 27, 2020)

4/10 He'd be a super cute koala if not for the rim of _mustachesque despair _>.>

Agnes?


----------



## sigh (Dec 27, 2020)

7/10, pig villagers aren't my favorite but i've seen really nice fan art of agnes

vladimir?


----------



## Lavamaize (Dec 27, 2020)

5/10, not a huge fan of his design, but he has a pretty cool name!

Soleil?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

Pretty cute, reminds me of one of my sister's friends, best hamster!


Audie?


----------



## Toska (Dec 27, 2020)

5/10, I love wolves but for some reason Audie just doesn't appeal to me.

Bruce?


----------



## Firesquids (Dec 27, 2020)

4/10 he's a worse version of Bam

Marshal?


----------



## Toska (Dec 28, 2020)

(I completely agree with you on your rating on Bruce!)

6/10, I have no complaints about him. Just don't really understand why he's so popular.

Snake?


----------



## Cutesy (Dec 28, 2020)

8/10
Ruby?


----------



## xara (Dec 28, 2020)

7/10!!

nibbles?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 6, 2021)

0, ugly villager and I hated her for randomly moving into my town on New Leaf and placing her house right on top of the area next to my house where I had my fruit trees

Cranston


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 6, 2021)

3/10 he's ok, i don't really think about him much tbh

sylvana?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

10/10 gorgeous baby ferret, easily my favorite squirrel.

Naomi?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 6, 2021)

2/10 not a massive fan of the cows but she’s my least favourite, I find her quite creepy looking, think it’s the too much red round the eyes 

Aurora?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

JemAC said:


> 2/10 not a massive fan of the cows but she’s my least favourite, I find her quite creepy looking, think it’s the too much red round the eyes
> 
> Aurora?


Interesting She reminds me a friend I used to have so she's my favorite cow lol

6/10 She's cute but pretty bland.

Apollo?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 6, 2021)

12/10 i love apollo so much ♡♡♡♡♡

deirdre?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 6, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> Interesting She reminds me a friend I used to have so she's my favorite cow lol



Hope I haven’t just called your friend creepy looking   

5/10 for Deirdre, could give or take her, nothing major against her but I just prefer a lot of the other deer villagers

Doc?


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 6, 2021)

JemAC said:


> Hope I haven’t just called your friend creepy looking
> 
> 5/10 for Deirdre, could give or take her, nothing major against her but I just prefer a lot of the other deer villagers
> 
> Doc?


It's okay she doesn't talk to me anymore for stupid reasons so insult her all you like lol

Eh Doc's alright I like his house but not a huge fan of his design. 4/10

Kyle?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 6, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> It's okay she doesn't talk to me anymore for stupid reasons so insult her all you like lol
> 
> Eh Doc's alright I like his house but not a huge fan of his design. 4/10
> 
> Kyle?



In which case she’s definately creepy  

8/10 big fan of the wolf villagers, never actually had Kyle but he’s one I’m considering looking for on my next villager hunt, love the spots on his legs

Truffles?


----------



## Toska (Jan 6, 2021)

2/10. I mean, there's nothing appealing about any of her.

Bam?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 7, 2021)

Toska said:


> 2/10. I mean, there's nothing appealing about any of her.



Completely agree about Truffles, she was my worst nightmare in WW

7/10 really like the design of Bam, blue is my favourite colour and think he's a really nice shade, but can't fully warm to the Jock personality

Freya?


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

10/10. uff da~

julian?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 7, 2021)

20/10 the 10 rating isn't enough lol
i love julian so much, how could anyone not though ♡

bea?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 7, 2021)

8/10 never actually had her and I think there are some better dogs but she looks really sweet, reminds me of a ruby spaniel I used to have

Merry?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 7, 2021)

aw, bea reminds me of my old dog (chocolate lab) ♡

also 9/10 for merry, she's cute but i don't like her hair much

margie?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 7, 2021)

My aunt and uncle had a choc lab, they're lovely dogs   

6/10 don't have anything against Margie, I like that her design is quite neutral with only some pops of yellow for colour but she reminds me too much of Tia, who I slightly prefer

Peanut?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 7, 2021)

9/10 again aha
i loved peanut as a child however in NH she looks more pink than she did in previous games

olive?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 7, 2021)

Thats the same as me lol, my favourite villager in WW but now she just seems a tad too bright

7/10 I like her, in general the cubs are good villagers and though she's quite a plain design I think she's cute

Daisy?


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

really cute.. like a 7/10

lionel?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 7, 2021)

(ahh daisy looks like my current dog, a bichon frise) 

7/10 i'm not a fan of lions but lionel has a nice design ☆

nan?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 7, 2021)

8/10 another one I think has really cute design    I think the simplicity suits her and like the little touches, like her little cheek spots

Wade?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 7, 2021)

9/10 he's my second favourite penguin after hopper ♡

judy? (i love judy but she scares my sister lol)


----------



## shion (Jan 7, 2021)

9/10, love

pashmina?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 7, 2021)

7/10 not a huge fan of the Uchi personality but I like her, though I prefer a couple of other goats, love the colour of her horns

Diana?


----------



## Toska (Jan 7, 2021)

Heh, take a guess?

Felicity?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 7, 2021)

7/10 i like her design, i used to think she was a snooty

static?


----------



## jiny (Jan 7, 2021)

6/10

melba?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 7, 2021)

Toska said:


> Heh, take a guess?


1?  Probably 100/10 really lol

9/10 for Melba, my favourite Koala

Bunnie?


----------



## Breath Mint (Jan 8, 2021)

9/10, one of the very few decent peppy villagers

Mira


----------



## Firesquids (Jan 8, 2021)

Never cared for her, red and yellow make me think of mcdonald's and I find it tacky. I like the star on the back of her head though. 6/10

Hopkins?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 8, 2021)

9/10   I love rabbits in general so often warm to the ones in the game and I think he's got a really cute design, especially the freckles. Plus his catchphrase is thumper which reminds me of the Disney character.

Mint?


----------



## Jessi (Jan 8, 2021)

10/10 She's was one of my favorites for awhile, she was one of my first in the first animal crossing I played. I love that she looks cross eyed 

Doc?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 8, 2021)

7/10 I do like Doc but I see him as a slightly inferior Hopkins and prefer some other rabbits

Portia?


----------



## Jessi (Jan 9, 2021)

8/10 I think she's cute

Megan?


----------



## Neb (Jan 9, 2021)

6/10
Kinda cute, but her eyes creep me out a bit.

Leopold?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 9, 2021)

5/10 he's ok, he was my 1st campsite villager

carmen?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 9, 2021)

5/10 she's okay, pretty middle ground for me, I like her colour but I prefer a number of other peppy rabbits

Molly?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 9, 2021)

10/10 she's pretty cute for a duck, especially the female ducks, because all of them are yucky, except Mallary

Jay?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 9, 2021)

7/10 had him as a starter on my 5th island and i really like his colour ☆

jacques?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 9, 2021)

5/10 another middle ground villager for me, not a massive fan of birds but Jacques has an interesting design so think he's better then some of them but I prefer a couple of other birds

Cheri?


----------



## Verecund (Jan 9, 2021)

8/10, her mouth placement is a little weird (too high up) but I still think she's cute and that she'd be fun to have around.

Vic?


----------



## Yoshisaur (Jan 9, 2021)

4/10. He is okay. I don't have a problem with his design and he's not an eyesore. I wouldn't have him on my island, however.

Pietro


----------



## shion (Jan 10, 2021)

10/10 my absolute fave

vesta?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 10, 2021)

10/10 i love sheep villagers ♡

reneigh?


----------



## xara (Jan 10, 2021)

2/10,, she’s cool but there’s definitely other villagers that i like way more. :’)

bubbles?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 10, 2021)

6/10 I've only had an hippo in New Horizons (Bertha), not a huge fan of the species, but I do think Bubbles is quite sweet for a hippo and if I had another one I'd probably pick her

Bangle?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 10, 2021)

8/10 she's cute, i wouldn't mind if she were on my island ☆

lobo?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 10, 2021)

8/10 He's part of one of my favourite species in the game and I really like the purple colouring but he loses a couple of points for not been my favourite cranky wolf

Zell?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 10, 2021)

10/10 i love all deer villagers soooo much ♡

pierce?


----------



## Toska (Jan 10, 2021)

9/10, he was in my NL town and I loved him dearly 

Bonbon?


----------



## Jam86 (Jan 10, 2021)

ahhh 12/10 i love her so much ♡♡♡ 

stella?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jan 10, 2021)

10/10 because stars 

Deirdre?


----------



## JemAC (Jan 10, 2021)

6/10 she's grown on me a little after I ran into her when visiting random dream addresses recently, she is quite sweet looking. Overall though I just prefer most of the other deers.

Rudy?


----------



## xara (Jan 21, 2021)

10/10!! he’s so cute. 

naomi?


----------



## LexiOfFurby (Jun 28, 2021)

6.5/10
Scoot?


----------



## Argo (Jun 29, 2021)

8/10, never had him but he seems like a cool dude.

cherry?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 29, 2021)

8/10
She's great for a Sisterly dog and she's cute, her home interior is alright, but I don't like so much of her red furniture. 

Agent S?


----------



## Plume (Jul 2, 2021)

8/10 I like a squirrel!

Henry?


----------



## TillyGoesMeow (Jul 2, 2021)

7/10 Typical cool looking frog but a bit boring imo

Cookie?


----------



## Pixiebelle (Jul 2, 2021)

Never met her but looks cute, 6/10 

Chrissy


----------



## KatieLavender (Jul 3, 2021)

never met her : ( but she is v v cute and id love to have her on my island 8/10


coco


----------



## nintendofan85 (Jul 3, 2021)

I say 6/10. I like most of the normal villagers, but Coco is a bit bland for my tastes as I find her design basic.

Puck?


----------



## King koopa (Jul 3, 2021)

8/10 I like that he's a hockey themed villager, but I don't get why he's lazy and not jock.

Tom?


----------



## xara (Jul 7, 2021)

6/10! 

peggy?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 7, 2021)

4/10. Had her in new leaf, wasn't overly fond of her tbh, but didn't exactly hate her either. I think her hair annoyed me more than anything, coupled with her clothing. She kinda reminded me of a dinnerlady, which didn't suit her personality.

Flurry?


----------



## squidpops (Jul 8, 2021)

8/10
She looks very polite
--
The best boy, Dom!


----------



## Stikki (Jul 8, 2021)

I'll give him an 8/10 too. I've never had him, so I would feel wrong rating him full marks, but I wish I did as he's by far my favourite looking jock type. Also he shares my birthday.

Avery?


----------



## Verecund (Jul 17, 2021)

3/10, just not a fan of his design.

Freckles?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 17, 2021)

8/10 - I had her in NL and she was so sweet! Very underrated imo.

Cally?


----------



## xara (Jul 23, 2021)

4/10. she’s not a favourite of mine but she’s pretty cute! 

ricky?


----------



## CozyVillager (Jul 23, 2021)

7/10. I think he's pretty cute, and I like how colorful he is! I actually have his amiibo card!

Kiki?


----------



## Stikki (Jul 24, 2021)

8/10. Never had Kiki, but have a soft spot for black cats.

Marty?


----------



## GuerreraD (Aug 13, 2021)

5/10 He's cute and sweet, but I'm just not a fan of mixing franchises, sorry.

Aziz?


----------



## Aneesh1729 (Aug 22, 2021)

√(-1)/10, i havent had him and cant give a real rating, roald


----------



## Stikki (Aug 22, 2021)

4/10. I've never had him, but not overly fond of the penguins in general I'm afraid. I find their designs quite boring and samey.

Sylvia?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 4, 2021)

2/10  Female kangaroos disturb me somehow, with that stonified parasitic clone in their pouch. The only reason she even gets a 2/10 from me it's because purple is my favourite colour.

Penelope?


----------



## Weebgirlstan (Sep 5, 2021)

Penelope is 10/10 shes adorable 

coco?


----------



## Lavamaize (Sep 6, 2021)

6.5/10, I like her, but at the same time she is still a bit creepy!

Gaston?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 9, 2021)

5/10
Not the best out there, but certainly not the worst either.

Dobie?


----------



## WaileaNoRei (Sep 9, 2021)

3/10 - he’s meh to me, as I am not a fan of the wolves and do not like the cranky personality much, but he does fit the personality well.

Hamlet?


----------



## Stalfie (Sep 9, 2021)

0/10 for not being a cat

Lolly


----------



## xara (Sep 13, 2021)

10/10!!!

timbra?


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 18, 2021)

7/10
I generally like sheeps (or at least until NH, when they lost their identifying feature). It's just her colour palette that I'm not fond of.

Diva? (Purple is awesome!)


----------



## pottercrossing (Oct 6, 2021)

Diva will get a 2/10 from me she is not that great.

Bubbles?


----------



## xara (Oct 7, 2021)

2/10. she’s definitely not bad, but i don’t care for her much.

cookie?


----------



## Orius (Oct 8, 2021)

7/10 Cute, but I also don't care for her much.

Goldie?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 10, 2021)

cute, iconic, and generally nice, but a little plain. 7/10

Camofrog?


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2021)

4/10! he’s one of the best looking crankies imo, and his name is iconic lol. 

boots?


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Oct 11, 2021)

100/10 he's my favorite gator villager and is a permanent resident on my island 

Huck?


----------



## Orius (Oct 11, 2021)

7/10. Looks cute. I also don't mind some smug villagers as they can be even cuter when they're acting smug.

Emerald?

Btw, where is Emerald in New Horizons? Another missing villager...


----------



## xara (Oct 11, 2021)

2/10. not bad, but i like other frogs more. 

bruce?


----------



## Bagelbagon (Oct 11, 2021)

He’s pretty cool, but he’s a 6/10 because i’ve seen better.

diva?


----------



## Orius (Oct 11, 2021)

4/10. Such a diva...

Jambette?


----------



## Orius (Oct 28, 2021)

Bumped.

Jambette?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 28, 2021)

5/10. I don't hate her, she's fine. Not one I would choose to invite, but wouldn't have a problem with her if she arrived.

Gigi?


----------



## Firesquids (Oct 28, 2021)

Ehh not great 3/10

Marlo?


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

7/10. Seems interesting, a Marlon Brando imitator.

Pancetti?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 29, 2021)

5/10. Nice colours, but never met her.

Anicotti?


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

6/10. The hair is a bit too much, but otherwise kinda cute.

Bunnie?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 29, 2021)

4/10 cos she looks a bit clownish to me. I can see her growing on me if I actually had her on my island though.

Bonbon?


----------



## Kumori (Oct 29, 2021)

I LOVE Bonbon's design, and I love that she's a peppy villager. She seems like she'd be super sweet. 8/10.

Tasha?


----------



## Orius (Oct 29, 2021)

7/10. Kinda cool and elegant design.

Cherry?


----------



## Stikki (Oct 30, 2021)

8/10 mostly because she's like my irl badass dog haha

Katt?


----------



## Orius (Oct 30, 2021)

7/10. Kinda bland, but I like that smug look on her face.

Axel?


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 5, 2022)

0/10 he haunts me in my dreams

Francine?


----------



## ryuk (Jan 5, 2022)

8/10, i love her colors and design <3

kiki?


----------



## Stikki (Jan 10, 2022)

8/10 I really like her design and backstory.

Alfonso?


----------



## xara (Jan 28, 2022)

1/10, i’ve never cared for him much. 

moose?


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 28, 2022)

-10000000/10 whoever designed him clearly had a bad day.

Marlo?


----------



## Plume (Jan 28, 2022)

8/10

Dom?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 28, 2022)

7/10 He looks cute but he talks about his muscles way to much  He is mostly nice though!

Bunnie?


----------



## gigii (Jan 28, 2022)

10/10 shes so cute!!!!

 etolie?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (Jan 28, 2022)

SUPER CUTE! SHE IS FLUFFY LITTLE TWIN STARS SHEEP

Bettina?


----------



## gigii (Jan 28, 2022)

10/10 OMG I LOVE HERRRRRRRRRRRR

penelope


----------



## xara (Jan 29, 2022)

hm... i’ll give her a 2/10.

ace?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (Jan 30, 2022)

A solid 7/10, he's pretty cool! I would probably have him on my island if I didn't already have a jock.

Apollo?


----------



## pottercrossing (Jan 31, 2022)

10/10, he's a chill dude!

Frett?


----------



## ChocoPie22 (Feb 1, 2022)

I've never met him before, but based on his looks I'll give him a 7/10

Marlo?


----------



## xara (Feb 7, 2022)

7/10! i had him on my island recently and liked him a lot! 

roswell?


----------



## !_Nxmillia_! (May 1, 2022)

8/10! I like his color mix!


Ione?


----------



## vinnie (May 11, 2022)

7/10, cute but not my favorite.

Leopold?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (May 11, 2022)

5/10 meh not a big fan of him. 

Ketchup?


----------



## QueenCobra (May 11, 2022)

7/10 Love her, but Molly is still my favorite duck.

Genji?


----------



## vinnie (May 11, 2022)

10/10, one of my favorites <3

Moe?


----------



## ZeldaCrossing64 (May 11, 2022)

10/10 He's one of my faves and definitely underrated. <3

Apollo?


----------



## Wiltedflower (May 11, 2022)

9/10 He’s great 

Camofrog?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 11, 2022)

9/10! Super cute froggy who is happy!

Peaches?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 11, 2022)

7/10 I had her in my New Leaf town for a bit. She was pretty cute. 

Sasha?


----------



## vinnie (May 11, 2022)

11/10, i love him so much 

Dobie?


----------



## Sarabelle (May 18, 2022)

8/10. He's cool, I've always wanted to run into him but never have. - 2 points only because I prefer Wolfgang and Chief as cranky wolves. 

Frobert?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 19, 2022)

5/10 He's not my favourite frog. I don't really like his design. 

Gayle?


----------



## Firesquids (May 19, 2022)

6/10 Underrated cutie. She lived in my NL town for a lil bit, but I wouldn't seek her out.

Shep?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 19, 2022)

10/10!! He is super kind and cute! He is one of my mothers favorite villagers! He also once said something in New Leaf about wanting to make a difference and be remembered by his friends 




Margie?


----------



## tumut (May 23, 2022)

7/10 pretty cute and iconic ngl 

Jeremiah!


----------



## Rainbowhorn (May 23, 2022)

10/10! My first frog and I just love him, I really love frogs irl but for some reason I don't like a lot of ac frogs, Jeremiah is not one of them at all tho!

Next person, Cube?


----------



## Mr_Keroppi (May 23, 2022)

9/10! I love him and he is so cute but I think his old design with the Game*cube *shirt was a cool pun and fit him better lol

Billy?


----------



## tumut (May 24, 2022)

9/10 one of the cutest goat villagers

Teddy?


----------



## peachycrossing9 (May 24, 2022)

10/10. I love Teddy. I had him in New Leaf, and have had him in New Horizons briefly. 

Papi?


----------

